# Pakistan Super League (PSL) News & Discussions



## Raja.Pakistani

PHOTO: PSL/TWITTER









The Pakistan Super League (PSL) players draft is underway in the LUMS, Lahore.

*Rules*

- Each team has to select three players from the Platinum, Diamond and Gold categories.

- At least two emerging players need to be selected by each team.

- Five players from the silver category have to be selected.

- Once a player is not selected in his initial category, he will automatically be demoted to the next lower category.






*Teams as of now:*

*Karachi Kings:* Shoaib Malik, Shakib alHasan, Sohail Tanvir, Imad Wasim, Ravi Bopara, Lendll Simmons

*Peshawar Zalmi:* Shahid Afridi, Wahab Riaz, Darren Sammy, Kamran Akmal, Muhammad Hafeez, Chris Jordan

*Islamabad United:* Shane Watson, Andre Russell, Misbahul Haq, Samuel Badree, Muhammad Irfan, Brad Haddin

*Lahore Qalandars:* Chris Gayle, Dwayne Bravo, Umar Akmal, Muhammad Rizwan, Yasir Shah

*Quetta Gladiators:* Kevin Pietersen, Sarfraz Ahmed, Ahmed Shehzad, Anwar Ali, Jason Holder

Here is the coaching panel for the PSL
Teams as of now:







More:

LIVE: PSL players drafting process underway - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Gamer-X said:


>


Shakib ul hasan? No one picked hafeez


----------



## CHD

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Shakib ul hasan? No one picked hafeez


They are gonna be picked, most of the teams are trying to grab the allrounders first.Hafeez is still not allowed to bowl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Shakib ul hasan? No one picked hafeez



Hafeez will not play in the tournament I guess


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Post a Tweet on Twitter

Post a Tweet on Twitter


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHD

Karachi got Muhammad Amir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

Peshawar and Lahore looking Deadly as of now..


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore looking good so far. Many big hitters like Gayle, Umar Akmal and Rizwan, and Yasir Shah will lead the bowling attack.

Quetta can be a surprise package. Pieterson, Shehzad can be effective batsmen on their day, and Babars spin on UAE pitches and Gul's accuracy can be a deadly combo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHD




----------



## Curious_Guy

*Pakistan Super League : All the teams have now unveild their Logos , with Peshawar Zalmi being the first and Karachi Kings the last one to do so , So who do you think has the best logo *

*For me its Peshawar Zalmi without any doubt*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*and if some one likes this more *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

1000/1000 for being Creative .

Karachi Kings is least creative , Others are AWESOME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Lahore logo is the best. It is so obvious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

#PSLDraft Day 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> Lahore logo is the best. It is so obvious


It certainly is, though i won't be supporting Lahore, damn that logo. Peshawar is quite good too. Good to see something new.
Draft is going well, PSL will be a good league, good start.

Dama dam mast , nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> It certainly is, though i won't be supporting Lahore, damn that logo. Peshawar is quite good too. Good to see something new.
> Draft is going well, PSL will be a good league, good start.



Quetta screwed the whole draft. They have picked Zulfiqar Babar, Umar Gul and Ahmed Shehzad.

I would be supporting Karachi. My home team. And they blundered by picking Bilawal Bhatti after picking Amir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Why Karachi why? Why you picked bilawal bhatti and Tanvir?


----------



## tested

I liked Karachi Kings title most

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Peshawar and Lahore. The rest were cliche.


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## supereffect

i am 3d artist by profession and i think lahore one is more creative then anything..they mix all things in one logo..lahore logo describe cricket perfectly..


----------



## CHD

I must say Lahore has the best logo in entire world and in every sport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

supereffect said:


> i am 3d artist by profession and i think lahore one is more creative then anything..they mix all things in one logo..lahore logo describe cricket perfectly..



Lahore logo is the best in all sports and not just cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Bilawal Bhatti and Sohail Tanveer? Are they trying for people in Karachi to root for the other teams? Is this a Rangers conspiracy? With Mohammad Amir. This is where my hypocrisy kicks in.


----------



## Zibago

Peshawar logo


----------



## The Sandman

Obviously Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Lahore logo is best

Also
Nice play on the song Dama Dum Mast Qalandar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

Lahore going high but Peshawar is also creative , i like the way they mixed culture and cricket with the Turban 

any body know what KHAPAL TEAM means , 

ZALMI means YOUTH i think , the owner explained it during a ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD

Curious_Guy said:


> any body know what KHAPAL TEAM means


Means own team/apna team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ssethii

Quetta's logo looks unique.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Karachi's logo is simple and effective. Its the best logo marketing wise.


----------



## iioal malik

Don't know about logos ...but Lahore Qalandars have the worst name ..Why would these idiots name Lahore like that.... it's ridiculous ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Lahore by far..... 




Areesh said:


> I would be supporting Karachi. My home team. And they blundered by picking Bilawal Bhatti after picking Amir.



Karachi has the best T-20 captain in Pakistan leading them...they are the favorites for that reason only

But yeah Kukri and Bhatti


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

No Ab de villiers ? Why why ?

Would love to see Afridi in action, I havn't seen him batting in last 6 month.


----------



## Sugarcane

Looks like Karachi Kings tasked laziest designer for logo. What's the purpose of Lion in Islamabad United's logo? Rest three are good and Lahore is best among them.


----------



## Kambojaric

iioal malik said:


> Don't know about logos ...but Lahore Qalandars have the worst name ..Why would these idiots name Lahore like that.... it's ridiculous ...



Its different from the usual lions, tigers, bears etc. Shows the more cultural side of this great historic city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sipahi

Come on Karachiiiiiii


----------



## Lone Ranger

BEST TO WORST PSL TEAM LOGOS
1. Lahore
2. Peshawar
3. Islamabad
4. Quetta
5. Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................
*What we know so far*
*Islamabad United*







Misbah-ul-Haq (Pakistan)
Andre Russell (West Indies)
Shane Watson (Australia)
Samuel Badree (West Indies)
Mohammad Irfan (Pakistan)
Brad Haddin (Australia)
Sharjeel Khan (Pakistan)
Mohammad Sami (Pakistan)
Khalid Latif (Pakistan)
*Karachi Kings*






Shoaib Malik (Pakistan)
Shakib al-Hassan (Bangladesh)
Sohail Tanvir (Pakistan)
Immad Wasim (Pakistan)
Ravi Bopara (England)
Lendl Simmons (West Indies)
Mohammad Amir (Pakistan)
Bilawal Bhatti (Pakistan)
James Vince (England)
*Lahore Qalandars*






Chris Gayle (West Indies)
Umar Akmal (Pakistan)
Dwayne Bravo (West Indies)
Mohammad Rizwan (Pakistan)
Yasir Shah (Pakistan)
Sohaib Maqsood (Pakistan)
Mustafizur Rahman (Bangladesh)
Kevon Cooper (West Indies)
Cameron Delport (South Africa)
*Peshawar Zalmi*






Shahid Afridi (Pakistan)
Wahab Riaz (Pakistan)
Darren Sammy (West Indies)
Kamran Akmal (Pakistan)
Mohammad Hafeez (Pakistan)
Chris Jordan (England)
Tamim Iqbal (Bangladesh)
Junaid Khan (Pakistan)
James Allenby (Australia)
*Quetta Gladiators*






Kevin Pietersen (England)
Ahmed Shehzad (Pakistan)
Sarfraz Ahmed (Pakistan)
Anwar Ali (Pakistan)
Jason Holder (West Indies)
Luke Wright (England)
Zulfiqar Babar (Pakistan)
Umar Gul (Pakistan)
Elton Chigumbura (Zimbabwe)
*Views from the greats*
_“It’s very exciting time for Pakistan’s cricket and definitely nerve-wrecking,” says Wasim Akram._

_“It’s great for Pakistan's cricket,” says Mushtaq Ahmed._

_“It would be great for domestic players to play with international ones. And, it’s not about money, it's about cricket,” says Moin Khan._

The PSL has already finalised the sale of commercial rights for franchises, broadcast, and title sponsorship.

“By opting for a draft system in place of a player auction, PSL will ensure a level-playing field as each team will have to choose a certain number of players from each category. As a result of this, each team will spend an equal amount on drafting players. Top players will, therefore, play for all five teams,” the PCB said in a statement.

The PSL player list includes 137 Pakistani and 171 foreign players. The short-listed players have been divided into five categories:


Platinum
Diamond
Gold
Silver
Emerging








Each team will be required to pick three players per category from each of the top three categories (Platinum, Diamond and Gold).

While drafting of two emerging players will be mandatory, a team will also be able to pick up to five players from the ‘Silver’ category in order to complete the squad.

Each team will have a minimum of four foreign players in the playing 11. The inaugural edition of the PSL is scheduled to take place from Feb 4-23, 2016 in Dubai and Sharjah.






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iioal malik

Kambojaric said:


> Its different from the usual lions, tigers, bears etc. Shows the more cultural side of this great historic city.



Qalandars shows the cultural side ?? Are you kidding me ....it shows the stupid side of this great city ...


----------



## 911

Quetta looks best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Supporting my home team Karachi but seems like Salman Iqbal don't know much about cricket combinations, currently it seems weakest and booring team in the tournament. It would have been better if Arif Habib group have purchased our home franchise. Mr Salman is preferring favoritism instead of team combination. I'm disappointed by their selection.


----------



## Curious_Guy

Whenever i see this logo , i somehow relate it to Turkey ! isnt the persons attire a bit Turkish 



Kambojaric said:


> Its different from the usual lions, tigers, bears etc. Shows the more cultural side of this great historic city.





iioal malik said:


> Qalandars shows the cultural side ?? Are you kidding me ....it shows the stupid side of this great city ...



Peshawar and Lahore are looking good 



CIS-TRANS said:


> Supporting my home team Karachi but seems like Salman Iqbal don't know much about cricket combinations, currently it seems weakest and booring team in the tournament. It would have been better if Arif Habib group have purchased our home franchise. Mr Salman is preferring favoritism instead of team combination. I'm disappointed by their selection.


----------



## Kambojaric

iioal malik said:


> Qalandars shows the cultural side ?? Are you kidding me ....it shows the stupid side of this great city ...



Sufis are a part of Lahore's history and tradition. You are more than welcome to believe that they are stupid of course.



Curious_Guy said:


> Whenever i see this logo , i somehow relate it to Turkey ! isnt the persons attire a bit Turkish



Not really, the guy is wearing a pagri (non-turkish desi headgear) and a generic robe.


----------



## EagleEyes

Lahore has the best logo and Karachi has the best team. Guess what is important?


----------



## Curious_Guy

This was in my mind , when relating to Turkey


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Kambojaric said:


> Sufis are a part of Lahore's history and tradition. You are more than welcome to believe that they are stupid of course.


Is it a cultural show? or just reflection of narrow mindedness of Team management.




Curious_Guy said:


> Peshawar and Lahore are looking good





WebMaster said:


> Lahore has the best logo and Karachi has the best team. Guess what is important?


I still want to see showstopper in KK team, most of them are average all rounder. Its not a domestic competition that can be won by an average team. once the league will begin you will see what Karachi lacked or missed during player's drafting.


----------



## CHD

@WebMaster PSL is our cricket future,can we have a sticky thread for PSL?


----------



## Curious_Guy

I agree with you , sticky for PSL @WebMaster 



Gamer-X said:


> @WebMaster PSL is our cricket future,can we have a sticky thread for PSL?


----------



## Meri Wi Suno

PSL logo is very funny, look the tummy part and its big outer curve, look like Zacha Bacha.


----------



## Pakistani till death

Lahore has the best by far followed by peshawar
I have a question. What happened to srilankan players? Werent sangakarra, malinga, parrera etc in the list as well?


----------



## Curious_Guy

Pakistani till death said:


> Lahore has the best by far followed by peshawar
> I have a question. What happened to srilankan players? Werent sangakarra, malinga, parrera etc in the list as well?



Good Questioned , He along with others signed up for PSL but isnt there , he would have been a Platinum Player .


----------



## Pakistani till death

Curious_Guy said:


> Good Questioned , He along with others signed up for PSL but isnt there , he would have been a Platinum Player .


Also i did not see any new zealanders like elliot or franklin?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

lahore picked best players



Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> No Ab de villiers ? Why why ?
> 
> Would love to see Afridi in action, I havn't seen him batting in last 6 month.


AB de vliier and many others players had commitment with their national teams..as its south africa vs England series..even shane watson will not be available first week i guess..some others players like kallis, brett lee, kumar sangkaar, Mahela jawardene etc are already booked for master champion league being played at same time between 28 jan 2016 and 13 feb 2016


----------



## Chika_Pika

Curious_Guy said:


> *Pakistan Super League : All the teams have now unveild their Logos , with Peshawar Zalmi being the first and Karachi Kings the last one to do so , So who do you think has the best logo *
> 
> *For me its Peshawar Zalmi without any doubt*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *and if some one likes this more *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lahore hands down


----------



## Pindi Boy

Come on Islamabad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pindi Boy

Curious_Guy said:


> *Pakistan Super League : All the teams have now unveild their Logos , with Peshawar Zalmi being the first and Karachi Kings the last one to do so , So who do you think has the best logo *
> 
> *For me its Peshawar Zalmi without any doubt*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *and if some one likes this more *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Karachi: Good All Rounders
Peshawar: Good Pacers
Quetta: Good Variety
Islamabad:Good Captain
Lahore: Good Dancers


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Karachi kings reminds me of a high school teams logo. Still awesome though. Looking forward to watch some great matches.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Hadd ho ghi. Pakistan one day captain azar ali ko silver category k last round main pick kia wo b lagta ha tarus kha k..teams so far..amost complete







@WebMaster please merge this thread with other PSL and also change the Title about discussion about PSL.. One sticky topic for all PSL news/update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................
*Amir and Afridi the top picks on opening day of PSL draft*


Pakistan’s Twenty20 skipper Shahid Afridi on Monday became the first pick of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) after Peshawar Zalmi signed up the flamboyant all-rounder to play for its franchise.

With 308 cricketers on board, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) kicked off players’ drafting for ‘Platinum’, ‘Diamond’ and ‘Gold’ categories in National Cricket Academy (NCA) in Lahore.




The Karachi Kings squad, being led by Shoaib Malik (bottom left) bolstered their bowling line with the signing of Mohammad Amir (top row second from right). - AFP
he coach of the Islamabad United side, Dean Jones, pictured during the player draft. - AFP



(From left to right) Former cricketers Ijaz Ahmed, Mohammad Akram, Ramiz Raja, Dean Jones, Mushtaq Ahmed, Moin Khan and Wasim Akram pose at the start of the draft. - AFP



Pakistan’s Twenty20 skipper Shahid Afridi on Monday became the first pick of the PSL, signed by Peshawar Zalmi. - AFP



Dean Jones and Islamabad team director Wasim Akram follow the draft picks.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................
............................
*What we know so far*
*Islamabad United*






Misbah-ul-Haq (Pakistan, Platinum)
Andre Russell (West Indies, Platinum)
Shane Watson (Australia, Platinum)
Samuel Badree (West Indies, Diamond)
Mohammad Irfan (Pakistan, Diamond)
Brad Haddin (Australia, Diamond)
Sharjeel Khan (Pakistan, Gold)
Mohammad Sami (Pakistan, Gold)
Khalid Latif (Pakistan, Gold)
Babar Azam (Pakistan, Silver)
Imran Khalid (Pakistan, Silver)
Kamran Ghulam (Pakistan, Silver)
Umar Amin (Pakistan, Silver)
Sam Billings (England, Silver)
Ruman Raees (Pakistan, Emerging)
Amad Butt (Pakistan, Emerging)
Ashar Zaidi (England, Supplementary)
Saeed Ajmal (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Hussain Talat (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Umar Siddiq (Pakistan, Supplementary)
*Karachi Kings*






Shoaib Malik (Pakistan, Platinum)
Shakib Al Hasan (Bangladesh, Platinum)
Sohail Tanvir (Pakistan, Platinum)
Immad Wasim (Pakistan, Diamond)
Ravi Bopara (England, Diamond)
Lendl Simmons (West Indies, Diamond)
Mohammad Amir (Pakistan, Gold)
Bilawal Bhatti (Pakistan, Gold)
James Vince (England, Gold)
Iftikhar Ahmed (Pakistan, Silver)
Nauman Anwar (Pakistan, Silver)
Mushfiqur Rahim (Bangladesh, Silver)
Usama Mir (Pakistan, Silver)
Sohail Khan (Pakistan, Silver)
Mir Hamza (Pakistan, Emerging)
Saifullah Bangash (Pakistan, Emerging)
Tillakaratne Dilshan (Sri Lanka, Supplementary)
Shahzaib Hasan (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Fawad Alam (Pakistan, Supplementary)
*Lahore Qalandars*






Chris Gayle (West Indies, Platinum)
Umar Akmal (Pakistan, Platinum)
Dwayne Bravo (West Indies, Platinum)
Mohammad Rizwan (Pakistan, Diamond)
Yasir Shah (Pakistan, Diamond)
Sohaib Maqsood (Pakistan, Diamond)
Mustafizur Rahman (Bangladesh, Gold)
Kevon Cooper (West Indies, Gold)
Cameron Delport (South Africa, Gold)
Zafar Gohar (Pakistan, Silver)
Hammad Azam (Pakistan, Silver)
Zia-ul-Haq (Pakistan, Silver)
Zohaib Khan (Pakistan, Silver)
Azhar Ali (Pakistan, Silver)
Naved Yasin (Pakistan, Emerging)
Adnan Rasool (Pakistan, Emerging)
Abdul Razzaq (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Mukhtar Ahmed (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Ehsan Adil (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Imran Butt (Pakistan, Supplementary)
*Peshawar Zalmi*






Shahid Afridi (Pakistan, Platinum)
Wahab Riaz (Pakistan, Platinum)
Darren Sammy (West Indies, Platinum)
Kamran Akmal (Pakistan, Diamond)
Mohammad Hafeez (Pakistan, Diamond)
Chris Jordan (England, Diamond)
Tamim Iqbal (Bangladesh, Gold)
Junaid Khan (Pakistan, Gold)
James Allenby (Australia, Gold)
Aamir Yamin (Pakistan, Silver)
Dawid Malan (England, Silver)
Imran Khan Jr. (Pakistan, Silver)
Shahid Yousuf (Pakistan, Silver)
Abdur Rehman (Pakistan, Silver)
Musaddiq Ahmed Ali (Pakistan, Emerging)
Hasan Ali (Pakistan, Emerging)
Mohammad Asghar (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Brad Hodge (Australia, Supplementary)
Israrullah (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Taj Wali (Pakistan, Supplementary)
*Quetta Gladiators*






Kevin Pietersen (England, Platinum)
Ahmed Shehzad (Pakistan, Platinum)
Sarfraz Ahmed (Pakistan, Platinum)
Anwar Ali (Pakistan, Diamond)
Jason Holder (West Indies, Diamond)
Luke Wright (England, Diamond)
Zulfiqar Babar (Pakistan, Gold)
Umar Gul (Pakistan, Gold)
Elton Chigumbura (Zimbabwe, Gold)
Bilal Asif (Pakistan, Silver)
Asad Shafiq (Pakistan, Silver)
Mohammad Nawaz (Pakistan, Silver)
Saad Nasim (Pakistan, Silver)
Mohammad Nabi (Afghanistan, Silver)
Akbar-ur-Rehman (Pakistan, Emerging)
Bismillah Khan (Pakistan, Emerging)
Kumar Sangakkara (Sri Lanka, Supplementary)
Aizaz Cheema (Pakistan, Supplementary)
Ramiz Raja Jr. (Pakistan, Supplementary)
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHD

ghazi52 said:


> .....................................................
> ............................
> *What we know so far*
> *Islamabad United*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misbah-ul-Haq (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Andre Russell (West Indies, Platinum)
> Shane Watson (Australia, Platinum)
> Samuel Badree (West Indies, Diamond)
> Mohammad Irfan (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Brad Haddin (Australia, Diamond)
> Sharjeel Khan (Pakistan, Gold)
> Mohammad Sami (Pakistan, Gold)
> Khalid Latif (Pakistan, Gold)
> Babar Azam (Pakistan, Silver)
> Imran Khalid (Pakistan, Silver)
> Kamran Ghulam (Pakistan, Silver)
> Umar Amin (Pakistan, Silver)
> Sam Billings (England, Silver)
> Ruman Raees (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Amad Butt (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Ashar Zaidi (England, Supplementary)
> Saeed Ajmal (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Hussain Talat (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Umar Siddiq (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Karachi Kings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoaib Malik (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Shakib Al Hasan (Bangladesh, Platinum)
> Sohail Tanvir (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Immad Wasim (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Ravi Bopara (England, Diamond)
> Lendl Simmons (West Indies, Diamond)
> Mohammad Amir (Pakistan, Gold)
> Bilawal Bhatti (Pakistan, Gold)
> James Vince (England, Gold)
> Iftikhar Ahmed (Pakistan, Silver)
> Nauman Anwar (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mushfiqur Rahim (Bangladesh, Silver)
> Usama Mir (Pakistan, Silver)
> Sohail Khan (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mir Hamza (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Saifullah Bangash (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Tillakaratne Dilshan (Sri Lanka, Supplementary)
> Shahzaib Hasan (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Fawad Alam (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Lahore Qalandars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Gayle (West Indies, Platinum)
> Umar Akmal (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Dwayne Bravo (West Indies, Platinum)
> Mohammad Rizwan (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Yasir Shah (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Sohaib Maqsood (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Mustafizur Rahman (Bangladesh, Gold)
> Kevon Cooper (West Indies, Gold)
> Cameron Delport (South Africa, Gold)
> Zafar Gohar (Pakistan, Silver)
> Hammad Azam (Pakistan, Silver)
> Zia-ul-Haq (Pakistan, Silver)
> Zohaib Khan (Pakistan, Silver)
> Azhar Ali (Pakistan, Silver)
> Naved Yasin (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Adnan Rasool (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Abdul Razzaq (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Mukhtar Ahmed (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Ehsan Adil (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Imran Butt (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Peshawar Zalmi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Wahab Riaz (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Darren Sammy (West Indies, Platinum)
> Kamran Akmal (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Mohammad Hafeez (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Chris Jordan (England, Diamond)
> Tamim Iqbal (Bangladesh, Gold)
> Junaid Khan (Pakistan, Gold)
> James Allenby (Australia, Gold)
> Aamir Yamin (Pakistan, Silver)
> Dawid Malan (England, Silver)
> Imran Khan Jr. (Pakistan, Silver)
> Shahid Yousuf (Pakistan, Silver)
> Abdur Rehman (Pakistan, Silver)
> Musaddiq Ahmed Ali (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Hasan Ali (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Mohammad Asghar (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Brad Hodge (Australia, Supplementary)
> Israrullah (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Taj Wali (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Quetta Gladiators*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Pietersen (England, Platinum)
> Ahmed Shehzad (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Sarfraz Ahmed (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Anwar Ali (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Jason Holder (West Indies, Diamond)
> Luke Wright (England, Diamond)
> Zulfiqar Babar (Pakistan, Gold)
> Umar Gul (Pakistan, Gold)
> Elton Chigumbura (Zimbabwe, Gold)
> Bilal Asif (Pakistan, Silver)
> Asad Shafiq (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mohammad Nawaz (Pakistan, Silver)
> Saad Nasim (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mohammad Nabi (Afghanistan, Silver)
> Akbar-ur-Rehman (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Bismillah Khan (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Kumar Sangakkara (Sri Lanka, Supplementary)
> Aizaz Cheema (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Ramiz Raja Jr. (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Views from the greats*
> _“World best cricket talent has been picked to be a part of all the participating teams which shows the importance of the league,” says Wasim Akram_
> 
> _“The league is a great way of the learning for our young players who will be earning handsome money besides gaining the much needed experience,” says Ramiz Raja_
> 
> _“Let’s create an atmosphere where everyone can learn from each other,” says Mushtaq Ahmed_
> 
> Shahid Afridi said he would have loved to play for any team but it made more sense for him to play for Peshawar Zalmi because it complements the work his foundation is doing in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s remote areas.
> 
> Giving credit to the PCB for organising the mega cricket league, Afridi said the platform should be used to promote new faces and to encourage new talent.
> 
> Karachi Kings didn’t hesitate in signing up the former captain Shoaib Malik to play for them, while Quetta Gladiators got England star Kevin Pietersen.
> 
> But Lahore Qalandars perhaps made the most interesting pick for its franchise by signing West Indian hardhitter Chris Gayle. Shane Watson of Australia was picked up by Islamabad United.
> 
> The PSL has already finalised the sale of commercial rights for franchises, broadcast, and title sponsorship.
> 
> “By opting for a draft system in place of a player auction, PSL will ensure a level-playing field as each team will have to choose a certain number of players from each category. As a result of this, each team will spend an equal amount on drafting players. Top players will, therefore, play for all five teams,” the PCB said in a statement.
> 
> The PSL player list includes 137 Pakistani and 171 foreign players.
> .


Islamabad is a very balanced side with king misbah in the middle order


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................
*Views from the greats*

_“World best cricket talent has been picked to be a part of all the participating teams which shows the importance of the league,” says Wasim Akram_

_“The league is a great way of the learning for our young players who will be earning handsome money besides gaining the much needed experience,” says Ramiz Raja_

_“Let’s create an atmosphere where everyone can learn from each other,” says Mushtaq Ahmed_

Shahid Afridi said he would have loved to play for any team but it made more sense for him to play for Peshawar Zalmi because it complements the work his foundation is doing in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s remote areas.

Giving credit to the PCB for organising the mega cricket league, Afridi said the platform should be used to promote new faces and to encourage new talent.

Karachi Kings didn’t hesitate in signing up the former captain Shoaib Malik to play for them, while Quetta Gladiators got England star Kevin Pietersen.

But Lahore Qalandars perhaps made the most interesting pick for its franchise by signing West Indian hardhitter Chris Gayle. Shane Watson of Australia was picked up by Islamabad United.

The PSL has already finalised the sale of commercial rights for franchises, broadcast, and title sponsorship.

“By opting for a draft system in place of a player auction, PSL will ensure a level-playing field as each team will have to choose a certain number of players from each category. As a result of this, each team will spend an equal amount on drafting players. Top players will, therefore, play for all five teams,” the PCB said in a statement.

The PSL player list includes 137 Pakistani and 171 foreign players.
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Sad to see no Sami Aslam, Sadaf Hussain, Muhammad Nawaz etc in the drafts.


----------



## EAK

Lahore and Peshawar looking deadly on paper.. Quetta is also very well balanced.. had high hopes for Karachi but they look worst... .. PSL


----------



## CHD



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................
*e*














....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

All the five franchises have finalized their squads. 98 players picked.








Jazzbot said:


> Sad to see no Sami Aslam, Sadaf Hussain, Muhammad Nawaz etc in the drafts.


Muhamamd nawaz is with quetta

Theme song of PSL..could have been better..ali zafar was not good choice

[video]


----------



## farhan_9909

Quetta team the most balanced of all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

So there are only 5 teams?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

save_ghenda said:


> So there are only 5 teams?


yea right now its 5 but may extend to more in coming years


----------



## The Sandman

Jeetay ga bhai LAHORE jeetay ga!!!!


----------



## dexter

*Karachi jeetay ga ! Karachi jeetay ga !*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=929039820515053

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

iioal malik said:


> Don't know about logos ...but Lahore Qalandars have the worst name ..Why would these idiots name Lahore like that.... it's ridiculous ...



I like the name. Also, their logo is by far the best. 


ghazi52 said:


> .....................................................
> ............................
> *What we know so far*
> *Islamabad United*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misbah-ul-Haq (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Andre Russell (West Indies, Platinum)
> Shane Watson (Australia, Platinum)
> Samuel Badree (West Indies, Diamond)
> Mohammad Irfan (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Brad Haddin (Australia, Diamond)
> Sharjeel Khan (Pakistan, Gold)
> Mohammad Sami (Pakistan, Gold)
> Khalid Latif (Pakistan, Gold)
> Babar Azam (Pakistan, Silver)
> Imran Khalid (Pakistan, Silver)
> Kamran Ghulam (Pakistan, Silver)
> Umar Amin (Pakistan, Silver)
> Sam Billings (England, Silver)
> Ruman Raees (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Amad Butt (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Ashar Zaidi (England, Supplementary)
> Saeed Ajmal (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Hussain Talat (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Umar Siddiq (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Karachi Kings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoaib Malik (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Shakib Al Hasan (Bangladesh, Platinum)
> Sohail Tanvir (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Immad Wasim (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Ravi Bopara (England, Diamond)
> Lendl Simmons (West Indies, Diamond)
> Mohammad Amir (Pakistan, Gold)
> Bilawal Bhatti (Pakistan, Gold)
> James Vince (England, Gold)
> Iftikhar Ahmed (Pakistan, Silver)
> Nauman Anwar (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mushfiqur Rahim (Bangladesh, Silver)
> Usama Mir (Pakistan, Silver)
> Sohail Khan (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mir Hamza (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Saifullah Bangash (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Tillakaratne Dilshan (Sri Lanka, Supplementary)
> Shahzaib Hasan (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Fawad Alam (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Lahore Qalandars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Gayle (West Indies, Platinum)
> Umar Akmal (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Dwayne Bravo (West Indies, Platinum)
> Mohammad Rizwan (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Yasir Shah (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Sohaib Maqsood (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Mustafizur Rahman (Bangladesh, Gold)
> Kevon Cooper (West Indies, Gold)
> Cameron Delport (South Africa, Gold)
> Zafar Gohar (Pakistan, Silver)
> Hammad Azam (Pakistan, Silver)
> Zia-ul-Haq (Pakistan, Silver)
> Zohaib Khan (Pakistan, Silver)
> Azhar Ali (Pakistan, Silver)
> Naved Yasin (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Adnan Rasool (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Abdul Razzaq (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Mukhtar Ahmed (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Ehsan Adil (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Imran Butt (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Peshawar Zalmi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Wahab Riaz (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Darren Sammy (West Indies, Platinum)
> Kamran Akmal (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Mohammad Hafeez (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Chris Jordan (England, Diamond)
> Tamim Iqbal (Bangladesh, Gold)
> Junaid Khan (Pakistan, Gold)
> James Allenby (Australia, Gold)
> Aamir Yamin (Pakistan, Silver)
> Dawid Malan (England, Silver)
> Imran Khan Jr. (Pakistan, Silver)
> Shahid Yousuf (Pakistan, Silver)
> Abdur Rehman (Pakistan, Silver)
> Musaddiq Ahmed Ali (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Hasan Ali (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Mohammad Asghar (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Brad Hodge (Australia, Supplementary)
> Israrullah (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Taj Wali (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> *Quetta Gladiators*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Pietersen (England, Platinum)
> Ahmed Shehzad (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Sarfraz Ahmed (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Anwar Ali (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Jason Holder (West Indies, Diamond)
> Luke Wright (England, Diamond)
> Zulfiqar Babar (Pakistan, Gold)
> Umar Gul (Pakistan, Gold)
> Elton Chigumbura (Zimbabwe, Gold)
> Bilal Asif (Pakistan, Silver)
> Asad Shafiq (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mohammad Nawaz (Pakistan, Silver)
> Saad Nasim (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mohammad Nabi (Afghanistan, Silver)
> Akbar-ur-Rehman (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Bismillah Khan (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Kumar Sangakkara (Sri Lanka, Supplementary)
> Aizaz Cheema (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> Ramiz Raja Jr. (Pakistan, Supplementary)
> .



Lahore has the big hitters, Islamabad and Quetta look strong on the batting. Peshawar for bowling. I can't quite pin down Karachi, but they also seem strong. 

Though look who's included here: 




ghazi52 said:


> *Karachi Kings*
> 
> 
> Shoaib Malik (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Shakib Al Hasan (Bangladesh, Platinum)
> Sohail Tanvir (Pakistan, Platinum)
> Immad Wasim (Pakistan, Diamond)
> Ravi Bopara (England, Diamond)
> Lendl Simmons (West Indies, Diamond)
> *Mohammad Amir (Pakistan, Gold)*
> Bilawal Bhatti (Pakistan, Gold)
> James Vince (England, Gold)
> Iftikhar Ahmed (Pakistan, Silver)
> Nauman Anwar (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mushfiqur Rahim (Bangladesh, Silver)
> Usama Mir (Pakistan, Silver)
> Sohail Khan (Pakistan, Silver)
> Mir Hamza (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Saifullah Bangash (Pakistan, Emerging)
> Tillakaratne Dilshan (Sri Lanka, Supplementary)
> Shahzaib Hasan (Pakistan, Supplementary)



I really hope he does well.


----------



## Moonlight

Where is Hafeez? Yeahhhhhhhh LAHORE has the BEST name and logo in all. All set to support Lahore. <3 :p

Btw team Karachi is lucky to have Fawad and Amir.


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Don't know how, but still Karachi jeetey ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Karachi has the strongest bowling among all. Amir, Sohail, Hamza, Tanvir, Shakib, Malik, Imad. We won't need bilawal bhatti to bowl even a single over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................................................
*PSL and marketing – a decent start*

By Sami Qahar

From revised team names and logos to a fairly successful draft, PSL is now doing a decent job of marketing itself.
The PSL draft has just been completed and the teams have their squads ready. Following on my previous article on PSL’s chances of commercial success, I have to say, things look bright. From a commercial angle, PSL has had a pretty decent start. Here is a personal assessment of how the marketing side of PSL has fared thus far:

1) The team names: (7/10)
When PSL was announced the names of the teams were run of the mill and lacked any thinking. The names have been revised to more original and creative ones. Peshawar Zalmi is as good a name as it can get in the local context. Anyone who has attended cricket matches in the UAE will vouch for the number of Pathans in the stadium. Peshawar Zalmi is a name the entire Pushto speaking population will relate to.

Federal Vipers has been wisely renamed Islamabad United, making the name easier on the ears, eyes, and brings it closer to the most popular football team in Pakistan, Manchester United. United has much higher marketability than Vipers.

Lahore Qalandars is another name that fits the local context and is any day better than “Lahore Warriors”. We have way too many warrior teams in the world, but is there a team called Qalandars? The standout point about these names is they have not been used by any IPL team.

The logos: (6/10)
Here again, Peshawar Zalmi is a clear winner. My own Pathan bias aside, the turban representing three stumps is a work of genius. Lahore Qalandars is my second favourite.






Twirling dervishes might be less of a Lahori symbol than a bhangrra and a dhol, but it suits the Qalandar part of it. Once again, three stumps have been used along with a white cricket ball. The other three logos unfortunately do not stand out and have settled for the tried and tested lion faces without much creativity. It would have been great to see local monuments, such as the Khyber Pass or Minar-e-Pakistan used as part of the logos.

The Draft: (9/10)
Oh boy, that was superb. Going for another auction similar to the other leagues would have been very me-too. Drafts may be a big phenomenon in US based sports, but in cricket they are virgin territory and T20 leagues have so far relied on auctions.









Possibly Shoaib Naveed (project manager of PSL along with PCB) brought the idea based on his previous stint at the NFL. Bringing the concept of a draft to cricket was unique and brilliantly done. It was the first time for the teams and their management and some of them might have been unable to come to grips with it, however, in the coming seasons it can be really strategic and tense.

The songs and music (3/10)
The official song is the weak link in the campaign. Cliché music and lyrics and still no official video means audiences will not have the song on their minds when the tournament starts. The song itself missed the punch of previous songs by Strings or “_De Ghuma Ke_”. There is still a possibility that the teams will come up with their own songs and hopefully if they do, they will be better than the PSL song. I hope this is in pipeline.

The Cricket side of PSL (6/10)
Nothing else will sell as much as the quality of games played. There are some big names in the drafted teams, such as KP, Gayle, Sangakkara and Shane Watson, while Dean Jones and Micky Arthur have been lined up as coaches. There are still no Indian players and there will probably never be. (Indian players, especially their batsmen have strong T20 following.) On top of this, there are no South African players, so we will not be able to see AB De Villiers in action along with Steyn and Amla. The absence of the Kiwis means that neitherBrandon McCullum or Tim Southee will be seen. Therefore the saving grace will have to be exciting games, pitches and high production values of the broadcast.

On the whole, PSL has had a very good start. Let’s say, so far two thirds of the marketing has been covered well. There are some rough edges here and there that need refining. Considering this is the first season and the learning curve will be steep, one hope to see stronger marketing of PSL by PCB. For the moment, it’s time to prepare for the games.

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Heard Azhar Ali & Hafeez today have boycotted the training camp in Lahore, just to avoid Aamir's company. 
Get over it guys, give the guy some space..


----------



## Pakistani till death

Jazzbot said:


> Heard Azhar Ali & Hafeez today have boycotted the training camp in Lahore, just to avoid Aamir's company.
> Get over it guys, give the guy some space..


I am with both sides on this. Amir has served his punishment. On the other hand hafeez and azhar are among those few players who have been serving this country since 2010 when our image was tarnished and they helped to improve it again.


----------



## Jazzbot

Pakistani till death said:


> I am with both sides on this. Amir has served his punishment. On the other hand hafeez and azhar are among those few players who have been serving this country since 2010 when our image was tarnished and they helped to improve it again.





He has completed his punishment, he has given clean chit now from all concerned authorities. Hafeez, Azhar and anyone else has no right to dictate terms now. If they want, they should be allowed to bench and see Aamir playing in the field.

Azhar, Hafeez and Aamir (if inducted into the team) are representing this nation. They should focus on playing their part, and avoid this mud slinging & politics.


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................
*Peshawar Zalmi signs on Imran Khan, says ‘he is a cricketing hero’*






“Imran Khan knows the game like no other in Pakistan,” says Javed Afridi, Peshawar Zalmi franchise owner. 

Imran Khan will make a return of sorts to cricket – as mentor to Peshawar Zalmi. Franchise owner Javed Afridi says the former great will “provide vision” to the Shahid Afridi-led team.

“Mr Imran Khan has signed on as a mentor to the team. We are extremely pleased with the association of Peshawar Zalmi with him,” Afridi told this correspondent over email.

“Who has not heard of the great Mr Khan, he is perhaps the greatest cricketer to have come out of not only Pakistan, but is one of the greatest of all time worldwide.”

In a way, it is only fitting that the man who inspired a generation of young Pakistanis with the country’s sole World Cup title in the 50-over format is also associated with a team that has made “youth” its byword.

Afridi dwells on this fact as well. “Zalmi stands for the ‘youth’ of our land, and who better to have to look up to as a mentor than the real life super cricket hero Mr Imran Khan himself?

*Politics and sports
*
However, Afridi brushed aside suggestions that a political message could be read into Imran Khan’s association with his franchise, saying the affiliation was “a purely cricketing matter”.

Afridi said the founder of the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf is a great role model for aspiring athletes, and “his record and value as a sportsperson is unmatched”.

“Imran Khan much before he was one of the leading politicians in the country was a cricketer that has served this nation to the best of his immense capabilities,” he said.

“There is no political association here,” Afridi asserted. “Those who think of it that way will do a disservice to both Mr Imran Khan’s great cricketing legacy and insight, as well as the vision and intention behind this move by the Peshawar Zalmi.”

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Islo has got a good combo.
I'm expecting from them to perform well.


----------



## Green Arrow

Raja.Pakistani said:


> yea right now its 5 but may extend to more in coming years


I heard najam sethi saying that each year 1 more will add up maximum to 10 team


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Green Arrow said:


> I heard najam sethi saying that each year 1 more will add up maximum to 10 team


yes its all depend how it will go in this edition..hopefully it attract crowds in UAE where there is another t20 leaguge playing matches same time .. it would be definitely a big hit if matches were played in pakistan



bongbang said:


> Seems like Karachi is a Muhajir team.


and reason of this brain fart?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

bongbang said:


> Because of their Bangladeshi player fetish.


so musfiq and shakib are muhajir  lol

I personally wanted to see this rony abou haider guy as well


----------



## Xzok0

Green Arrow said:


> I heard najam sethi saying that each year 1 more will add up maximum to 10 team


no he said max 8 teams and will add a team after two years and one after each following year


----------



## pakdefender

Happy to see Lahore and Peshawar team has chosen in name in local languages , other teams should have done something similar ... for Lahore, Badshahs was a good names too


----------



## dexter

bongbang said:


> Because of their Bangladeshi player fetish.



Brother please dont ruin this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Jazzbot said:


> Heard Azhar Ali & Hafeez today have boycotted the training camp in Lahore, just to avoid Aamir's company.
> Get over it guys, give the guy some space..


I agree with you. They should get rid of this holier-than-thou approach
but at the same amir need to be humble by getting this second chance instead of being cocky ..funny that in BPL amir got more attention than hafeez, misbah or any other pakistani..what will happen if they select amir in national team if he performed good in psl


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................
*PSL fantasy: Gayle versus Amir at the Gaddafi stadium*
ROHA NADEEM 

It’s the last over. The emotions in the stadium are palpable. Chris Gayle is on strike, facing Mohammad Amir who is stretching for his last run-up of the game.

I glance around to see the entire Gadaffi stadium on its feet; hands in the air — young and old alike. Five runs are required off the last ball. The match is exhilarating. Is it going to be Lahore Qalandars or Karachi Kings?

I secretly wish for Lahore’s win and hope that thousands of people sharing the stands with me do, too.

Amir delivers the final ball. The bat makes a sweet sound as Gayle connects.

And then I hear a faint, unpleasant noise; a sound I do not want to recognise. I focus my attention on locating the ball. But the sound is getting louder, clouding my thoughts.

I wake up to find myself in my bedroom, getting late for class. I quickly get dressed and run to the university.

Pakistan Super League (PSL) is all over the news. After years of false starts, the idea of Pakistan’s own mighty T20 league finally seems to be materialising. Ever since the idea was put forward in 2007, cricket fans have been on the lookout for the finalised project to surface, restlessly dreaming for it to come true.

Well, wait no more.

The PSL will be taking place between February 4-23 next year. After closely considering the different venues, the board decided to opt for Dubai and Sharjah for the inaugural season.

Stars like Gayle, Shane Watson, Brett Lee, Kevin Peitersen (to name a few) are on board, while Mickey Arthur, Moin Khan, Mushtaq Ahmed and Paddy Upton among others have also been finalised for the coaching panel.

The first edition of PSL will feature five teams namely Karachi Kings, Quetta Gladiators, Lahore Qalandars, Islamabad United and Peshawar Zalmi. Even though the Karachi and Islamabad franchises could have been a tad creative with their names, fans from the respective cities are elated on seeing these teams surface.

Earnings per player are categorised as follows:


Platinum $140,000
Diamond $70,000
Gold $50,000.
It is said that the junior players in the Silver category are likely to earn $25,000 each, while players from the Emerging category are likely to earn $10,000 each during the league.

This is particularly rewarding for local players who miss out on earning a decent amount through domestic games alone. This financial stimulus will also play a substantial part in encouraging budding cricketers from across Pakistan to pursue the game professionally.

Ensuring that these players have a shot at earning decent amounts may also abate the prevalence of activities like gambling, match-fixing — though this is still debatable.

Nonetheless, PSL is promising a lucrative overall package for the junior players. Apart from the attractive financial incentives, sharing the dressing room with names like Chris Gayle, Shane Watson, Kevin Pietersen, Tillakaratne Dilshan, Brad Haddin and co can go a long way in prepping young players for the future.

With no substantial international cricket at home for a while, this opportunity of playing with and against international giants of the game will greatly nurture the local players’ skill sets.

Moreover, the PSL is likely to elevate the junior players’ confidence and may also impart in them a sense of professionalism — something we need big time.

The PSL is also providing an opportunity to learn from the masters themselves. It has appointed a talented panel of local and foreign coaches to mentor and groom the players for the three-week clash.

Paddy Upton (South Africa) is on board with the Lahore Qalandars as the head coach, Moin Khan will be seen with the Quetta Gladiators, Islamabad United have bagged Dean Jones (Australia), Peshawar Zalmi have appointed Mohammad Akram while Mickey Arthur (South Africa) will be coaching Karachi Kings.

Training under these veterans will markedly refine the developing players in terms of technique, communication and attitude.

Where there are costs concerned with staging such an event abroad, there will also be substantial revenue generated due to the venue factor.

I know it’s pitiable not getting to experience the PSL at home, but the board has been capitalising on UAE as home turf for a good number of years now. It does not take a genius to estimate the expected crowd that the PSL will be able to pull. UAE is filled with cricket fans from the subcontinent so do not be surprised at seeing a full-house!

From the Pathans with Afridi banners to the Gayle fans, everyone will turn up to watch their stars perform.

Moreover, February in the Gulf is pleasantly chilly, which will further boost the crowds. Revenues generated by the board through gate-money/ticketing along with sponsorship/broadcasting rights, after distribution among the franchises, will be plowed back into the development of cricket in the country.

Instead of conducting trials across the country to dig out fast bowlers, this money should be invested in providing better facilities to regional training camps and clubs.

To some degree, it is indeed regrettable that the PSL will not be played at its home, where it belongs. To say that the fans across the country are dying to witness their heroes play some remarkable cricket would be stating the obvious.

Despite Zaka Ashraf’s hopes and efforts to stage the league in Pakistan, it was understood since the beginning that this would most likely not be the case.

However, we can all bet on the fact that if the league succeeds in making waves, it will inevitably come home in two to four years. Everything depends on how well the board is able to execute the event, create a universal appeal, brand PSL successfully and avoid negative publicity.

It is said that the franchises will grow from five to eight in the next four years, which means an influx of players and stakeholders is expected. It will be intriguing to see how soon PCB brings the league home.

Maybe soon I will find my partially abandoned Gadaffi stadium dream become a reality.

Good luck, PCB!

Roha Nadeem is a Kuwait-based freelance cricket writer.

After formerly representing Kuwait’s National Under-19 women’s cricket team, she now puts her passion into words. She runs a blog at rohanadym.blogspot.com.

......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIS-TRANS

*Bad news for Karachi fans* 
Without proper wicket keeper what will they do in final rounds.
again bad selection showing its colors.
*Bangladeshi cricketers set to return early from PSL 2016

*
the first Pakistan Super League aka PSL is set to start very soon. Since insian players arent going there and very few players from other countries are participating, PSL will heavily rely on Bangladesh players. Players like Shakib, Mushfiq, Soumya, Mustafiz are hot players playing in PSL.

Now there is a bad news for the teams that have bought these players as these players might need to return to Bangladesh before PSL ends. Bangladesh team will be playing Asia Cup just after the PSL ending but they need to be in camp before that and that is the main reason they might end up missing the last session off.


in PSL Shakib and Mushfq is in the same team while Tamim, Mustafiz has found 2 different teams to play in. however, not all Bangladeshi player will be missing this as only those included in the Asia cup will be missing it. Meaning players like Imrul Kyes who has very less chance of being in the team if not for his performance in BPL then he might be able to play the entire tournament.

Loosing these players will be a big blow for the respective teams but they should take pre caution for this as this is the most possible outline now.


Bangladeshi cricketers set to return early from PSL 2016


----------



## Xzok0

CIS-TRANS said:


> *Bad news for Karachi fans*
> Without proper wicket keeper what will they do in final rounds.
> again bad selection showing its colors.
> *Bangladeshi cricketers set to return early from PSL 2016*
> 
> 
> the first Pakistan Super League aka PSL is set to start very soon. Since insian players arent going there and very few players from other countries are participating, PSL will heavily rely on Bangladesh players. Players like Shakib, Mushfiq, Soumya, Mustafiz are hot players playing in PSL.
> 
> Now there is a bad news for the teams that have bought these players as these players might need to return to Bangladesh before PSL ends. Bangladesh team will be playing Asia Cup just after the PSL ending but they need to be in camp before that and that is the main reason they might end up missing the last session off.
> 
> 
> in PSL Shakib and Mushfq is in the same team while Tamim, Mustafiz has found 2 different teams to play in. however, not all Bangladeshi player will be missing this as only those included in the Asia cup will be missing it. Meaning players like Imrul Kyes who has very less chance of being in the team if not for his performance in BPL then he might be able to play the entire tournament.
> 
> Loosing these players will be a big blow for the respective teams but they should take pre caution for this as this is the most possible outline now.
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi cricketers set to return early from PSL 2016


each team has 4 supplementary players not to mention that 1 extra international player who will not play
so no worries
Karachi has dilshan and shahzaib in supplemenatry plus fawad


----------



## CIS-TRANS

Xzok0 said:


> each team has 4 supplementary players not to mention that 1 extra international player who will not play
> so no worries
> Karachi has dilshan and shahzaib in supplemenatry plus fawad


Karachi have 3 supplementary players and non of them is wicket keeper, plus I don't think TM dilshan will be available., we have saifullah bangash as wicket keeper but again at such pace attack and in front of whole world you cannot expect so much from a young infamous wicket keeper. we are heavily relaying on Mushfiq ur rahim .


----------



## arif hamza

Quetta will win ! i'm supporting quetta !


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I watched the draft with my father my first opinion was lack of proper digital banners / TV demos showcasing the player selected , his stats and past experience , in a nice digital format. I did not not knew the full list of players from where clubs were selecting the players I had to search it on website

So from organization perspective vs NBA draft etc it was not same caliber but decent attempt


I would have preferred they had 8 Teams from Pakistan

7 - Team from Multan - Coach Inzimam Ul Haq/Mohammad Yousuf
 (Team Captain : Younis Khan)
Paul Collingwood
Shaun Tait
Ajantha Mendis
Tim Bresnan

Faisal Iqbal
Taufeeq Umar
Azhar Mahmood
Rafatullah Mohmand
Mohammad Talha
Emerging player 1
Emerging player 2



8 - Team from Rawalpindi- Coach Shoaib Akhtar
 (Team Capain : Abdul Razzaq) 
Lasith Malinga
Brett Lee
Shivnarine Chanderpaul
Monty Panesar

Imran Farhat
Nasir Jamshed
Yasir Hameed
Hammad Azam
Adnan Akmal
Imran Khan (Junior)
Emerging player 1
Emerging player 2

Would have been possible ... to have 2 more teams



Considering there were so many players still available for selection


----------



## CHD

Want to support ‪#‎Peshawar‬ Zalmi in PSL?
Create your customize DP right now..

Peshawar Zalmi Cover Maker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## Xzok0

CIS-TRANS said:


> Karachi have 3 supplementary players and non of them is wicket keeper, plus I don't think TM dilshan will be available., we have saifullah bangash as wicket keeper but again at such pace attack and in front of whole world you cannot expect so much from a young infamous wicket keeper. we are heavily relaying on Mushfiq ur rahim .


----------



## CIS-TRANS

@Xzok0 So, you are suggesting that a part time keeper is enough, i can bet that he will miss more chances of stump and catches specially against spin attack, and in such tournament each dropped catch would create huge difference. He may do the job behind wickets but effectiveness is a question here. each franchise is spending millions and they don't have regular wicket keeper for final rounds, thats where selection failed.


----------



## Xzok0

CIS-TRANS said:


> @Xzok0 So, you are suggesting that a part time keeper is enough, i can bet that he will miss more chances of stump and catches specially against spin attack, and in such tournament each dropped catch would create huge difference. He may do the job behind wickets but effectiveness is a question here. each franchise is spending millions and they don't have regular wicket keeper for final rounds, thats where selection failed.


its my team and i think they did well on selection if u dont like it dont support them


----------



## Zibago

Quetta Gladiators sign Sir Viv Richards as mentor
AGENCIES — UPDATED ABOUT 7 HOURS AGO

WHATSAPP

13 COMMENTS

EMAIL

PRINT

Sir Viv Richards. — AFP/File
KARACHI: Pakistan Super League (PSL) franchise Quetta Gladiators owner Nadeem Omar is confident that the addition of legendary Sir Vivian Richards as team mentor would certainly boost the team’s hopes of claiming the title in the inaugural edition of the event.

The big West Indian dominated bowlers for almost 15 years, between 1975 and 1990, with his brave batting displays and won over the crowd wherever he went with his extraordinary batting displays.

“There aren’t many players who come close to the stature and aura of Viv Richards and he would certainly give us the cutting edge to win the title with his knowledge of the game,” Nadeem said in a statement.

“He was intimidating and daunting in his playing time and he still posses the same charisma. We’re sure that once he would work with our players and sit in our dugout, the opposition would be on the backfoot as they would know that Viv is mentoring our guns. I’m sure that he would turn the good into better and the better ones into the best ones.”

During his glittering career, Richards played 121 Tests amassing 8,540 runs with a staggering average of 50.23 scoring 24 centuries and 45 half-centuries.

He was well ahead of the time and played at a brisk strike-rate even in that era as he accumulated 6,721 runs in 187 One-day Internationals at an average of 47 with a fantastic strike-rate of 90.20. The right-handed batsman scored 11 centuries and 45 fifties in ODIs and is still regarded as one of the most fearsome batsmen of all-time.

Richards would join the Gladiators’ team directly in the United Arab Emirates.
Quetta Gladiators sign Sir Viv Richards as mentor - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

lahore qalandar official song full

[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Gamer-X said:


> Want to support ‪#‎Peshawar‬ Zalmi in PSL?
> Create your customize DP right now..
> 
> Peshawar Zalmi Cover Maker


is there one for Lahore?


Raja.Pakistani said:


> lahore qalandar official song full
> [video]


awwlaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Zalmi 





Gladiator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................
*Pakistan Super League: Great news for fans as tickets go on sale*








KARACHI: Thursday brought good news for fans of the eagerly awaited Pakistan Super League (PSL), set to be staged in Dubai and Sharjah, as the tickets for the matches were put on sale on kyazoonga.ae/psl.

With a ticket strategy tailor-made to facilitate enthusiastic cricket fans, prices for single headers —one match in a day — start from an extremely affordable AED20, while tickets for play-offs, double headers and the final start at AED30.

With a total of eight double headers in the league, fans are all set to get back-to-back matches and entertainment-packed encounters between the five teams — Islamabad United, Quetta Gladiators, Karachi Kings, Lahore Qalandars, Peshawar Zalmi — taking part in the league.

The PSL is bringing together top international cricketers from different countries, in addition to the local Pakistani talent, to play 24 matches in Dubai and Sharjah from February 4-23. The opening ceremony and match will take place between Islamabad and Quetta on February 4 in Dubai.

With an impressive roster of players, the PSL has attracted top names such as Chris Gayle, Kevin Pietersen, Shane Watson, Andre Russell and Shakib alHasan.

“We are extremely excited to stage the PSL in Dubai and Sharjah,” said PSL Governing Council Chairman Najam Sethi. “The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has been extremely welcoming and we all saw the love and interest for T20 cricket during the England series in the Gulf state.

With players from Pakistan, England, Afghanistan, Australia, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, West Indies, and South Africa taking part in the first season of the league, we are confident that we will attract a lot of cricket fans.”

Tickets will also be available at multiple leading chains across the UAE starting next week and a full list of these outlets will be announced and published next week.

....


----------



## Trisonics

LAHORE: Authorities of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) have put tickets of the league on sale worldwide at kyazoonga.ae/psl.

A press release issued by the PSL stated: “With a ticket strategy tailor-made to facilitate enthusiastic cricket fans, ticket prices for the single headers start from an extremely affordable AED 20 [UAE currency] while tickets for play-offs, double headers, and the final start from AED 30.”

The release added: “HBL PSL is bringing together top international cricketers from different countries to play 24 matches in Dubai and Sharjah from Feb 4 to 23, 2016.”

The PSL tickets will also be available at multiple leading outlet chains across the UAE starting next week. A full list of these outlets will be announced next week.

*Meanwhile, Quetta Gladiators lost the availability of Jason Holder as the West Indies Cricket Board did not issue him NOC*. Now Sri Lanka’s Thisara Perera will replace Holder.

*Interestingly, the PSL picked up Holder in the team, without demanding an NOC from him.*

*Earlier, three English players — Sam Billings, James Vince, and Chris Jordan — also expressed their unavailability for the whole PSL as they have to go to South Africa on Feb 17 to play a league there.*

Reports are also emerging from some quarters that Lahore Qalandars’* Chris Gayle, one of the top PSL foreign recruits who is currently playing Big Bash in Australia, is consulting doctors on his back operation.*

If left-handed Gayle succeeds in getting a date for the operation during his stay in Australia he will not be able to play the PSL because the big hitter will be requiring at least two-month rest after the operation.

*A successful operation at this time is also necessary for Gayle, if he doesn’t want to miss out the cash-rich Indian Premier League due in April.
*
Pakistan Super League tickets put on sale - Newspaper - DAWN.COM


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................
*Karachi Kings Launch Event - 8th January 2015.*


*



*...


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................
*What went down at the Karachi Kings concert last night*


Celebs mingled, crowds sang along, one VIP showed off his skills on the guitar

The country is rightly excited about the high-profile Pakistan Super League, and last night Karachi showed its support for home team Karachi Kings at a concert thrown in its honour.

Hosted by Fahad Mustafa and featuring talent including Ali Azmat, Saleem Javed, Fuzon, Asim Azhar, Shazia Khushk, Ali Haider, Komal Rizvi and Faakhir Mehmood and here's a glimpse of what you missed:

The 'blue carpet' was buzzing before the concert began. Fahad Mustafa looked cool as the em cee of the night:









Everyone from Mathira to Umar Sharif showed up in support of the team:














President ARY Salman Iqbal could hardly contain his excitement:









The Karachi Kings team took a grand selfie:






However, it was the biggest fan of the sport who stole the show. Chacha Cricket swooped down on the event with a big Pakistani flag:






Meanwhile, the singers waited their turn to sing. Ali Azmat and Komal Rizvi chatted on this sidelines:





....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ghazi52 said:


> .....................................................
> *What went down at the Karachi Kings concert last night*
> 
> 
> Celebs mingled, crowds sang along, one VIP showed off his skills on the guitar
> 
> The country is rightly excited about the high-profile Pakistan Super League, and last night Karachi showed its support for home team Karachi Kings at a concert thrown in its honour.
> 
> Hosted by Fahad Mustafa and featuring talent including Ali Azmat, Saleem Javed, Fuzon, Asim Azhar, Shazia Khushk, Ali Haider, Komal Rizvi and Faakhir Mehmood and here's a glimpse of what you missed:
> 
> The 'blue carpet' was buzzing before the concert began. Fahad Mustafa looked cool as the em cee of the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone from Mathira to Umar Sharif showed up in support of the team:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President ARY Salman Iqbal could hardly contain his excitement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karachi Kings team took a grand selfie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it was the biggest fan of the sport who stole the show. Chacha Cricket swooped down on the event with a big Pakistani flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the singers waited their turn to sing. Ali Azmat and Komal Rizvi chatted on this sidelines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Karachi king is doing so much compaign and self-praise on their ary channel..and it seem there is only one team kharachi in PSL..media should not be biased and should give equal opportunity to all PSL team to promote their teams


----------



## Jungibaaz

Brothers, anyone from the UK know where I could possibly watch this on tv when it starts? I don't mind paying subscription fee, it will provide me entertainment and funds back home for our cricket. I don't want to be streaming this, it looks very promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Jungibaaz said:


> Brothers, anyone from the UK know where I could possibly watch this on tv when it starts? I don't mind paying subscription fee, it will provide me entertainment and funds back home for our cricket. I don't want to be streaming this, it looks very promising.


Sunset+Vine are the official Globals broadcasters for PSL for 4 Years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Peshwar zalmi full song

[video]




another lahore qalandar by nabeel shaukat ali khan

[video]




Quetta galaditor

[video]




[video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

arif hamza said:


> Quetta will win ! i'm supporting quetta !


Sangakara is a strong player so its not a weak team


----------



## Zibago

Karachi vs Islamabad final


----------



## ghazi52

Zibago said:


> Karachi vs Islamabad final



Where are songs of Karachi and Islamabad.
Like Karachi......................


----------



## Raja.Pakistani




----------



## S.U.R.B.

@friendly_troll96
So, the Pindi boys are supporting the Islamabad United?

It would have been boring with out all the fun.
How about QuEEtTAAAAAAA!? "Zara samne Aaaa!"
Rooting for them as well (just because the song was entertaining: gets me every time i hear it.. ).Har masoum team ko support karein ge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

S.U.R.B. said:


> @friendly_troll96
> So, the* Pindi boys* are supporting the Islamabad United?
> 
> It would have been boring with out all the fun.
> How about QuEEtTAAAAAAA!? "Zara samne Aaaa!"
> Rooting for them as well (just because the song was entertaining: gets me every time i hear it.. ).Har masoum team ko support karein ge.


LOL. Though I feel at home in Pindi, technically, I ain't one of them -- I'm a "paindu boy" from a beautiful village in Chakwal. I'd support anyone against motay majjay Lahoris and kojay Karachiites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

friendly_troll96 said:


> LOL. Though I feel at home in Pindi, technically, I ain't one of them -- I'm a "paindu boy" from a beautiful village in Chakwal. I'd support anyone against motay majjay Lahoris and kojay Karachiites.



Same feelings bro.
Well said. (lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

S.U.R.B. said:


> Same feelings bro.
> Well said. (lol)


Lahore = 
Karachi =

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................
*PSL vs IPL: In numbers*

By Azeem Siddiqui / Emmad Hameed / Design: Nabeel Ahmed







PHOTO COURTESY: PCB

Pakistan Super League (PSL) inaugural edition will kick off on February 4 in the UAE, where five teams named after the four provincial capitals; Karachi (Sindh), Lahore (Punjab), Peshawar (KP), Quetta (Balochistan), and one team named after the federal capital Islamabad will take part in a 20-day long tournament.

There is no doubt that the PSL project will take the country’s talent to new heights and can only be described as a win-win for the cricket obsessed nation. However, the obvious comparisons to the most successful cricket league, the Indian Premier League (IPL), can’t be avoided largely due to the intense rivalry between the neighbours.

_The Express Tribune_ took a look at the key differences between the PSL and the IPL, including target audiences, pay scales for cricketers and other interesting aspects.

That’s not it. We also spoke to former cricketer-convert commentator Ramiz Raja and Pakistan T20I captain Shahid Afrid on how the league will hold up in the future.

To start off, the difference in wages is startling but also a given considering it will be the PSL’s first edition and the smaller target audience. The highest paid players in PSL (Shahid Afridi and four other ‘Icon’ players ) will earn $200,000, compared to a whopping $2.5 million being paid as remuneration to IPL’s Virat Kohli.






The duration and matches played in the IPL will also dwarf the PSL events. A total of 24 matches will be played over 20 days in the PSL, while 60 matches will be played over 45 days in the IPL.

T20 leagues around the world are largely inspired by the success of the Indian Premier League (IPL) and there is good reason for its success: a massive target audience for IPL. We will have to wait to see how many tune in for PSL.

Talking to _The Express Tribune_, Raja said the PSL-IPL comparison is futile for now. “It’s just a start. We definitely should hope for better things in future,” he said.

“We should not compare PSL with IPL. IPL is a settled tournament, it has a special window from the International Cricket Council (ICC) and the whole world gets hooked to it,” he added.

The former opening batsman went on to say that players should expect the pay scale to increase after a few editions of the PSL as sponsors and greater investment will come with time.

“We have to develop a robust model,”said Ramiz. “The initial target should be to create and then sustain the credibility of the tournament.

“Once we set up the credibility of the tournament, I am sure more brands and sponsors, who are waiting to see what the PSL has in store for them, will come forward and invest. This will eventually increase the flow of money into the league and eventually for the players.”

The 53-year-old said that the draft system of selecting players in the PSL might be replaced by player’s auction in the future. “We should not rule out the possibility of player’s auction in future editions of PSL,” Ramiz concluded.

Meanwhile, Afridi said PSL would only get bigger once the tournament comes back to Pakistan.

“It [PSL] will get bigger as time goes on,” said Afridi while talking _The Express Tribune_. “Once the tournament is organised in Pakistan, I think everything will get bigger and better.”

The 35-year-old went on to say that PSL will help Pakistan cricket in moving forward, and for now, the focus should be on building the credibility of the tournament.

“PSL will help Pakistan cricket immensely in moving forward. As of now, we should not focus on the amount of money a player will earn from the tournament. Instead, the focus should be on building the credibility of the tournament,” he added.

...


----------



## Atlanticore

I am Balouch so I will Support Quetta Gladiators. But I live in Lahore so i will most probably wear a t-shirt of Lahore Qalandars .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

I am rooting for Iarachi despite.eing an Islooite but would want a Khi vs Isn final


----------



## arif hamza

Zibago said:


> Sangakara is a strong player so its not a weak team


And he isn't the only one


----------



## Kambojaric

Atlanticore said:


> I am Balouch so I will Support Quetta Gladiators. But I live in Lahore so i will most probably wear a t-shirt of Lahore Qalandars .



Im from Lahore but I think il actually be supporting Quetta. The Gladiators have a very solid and balanced team with some big hitters and a decent bowling line up.


----------



## Atlanticore

Kambojaric said:


> Im from Lahore but I think il actually be supporting Quetta. The Gladiators have a very solid and balanced team with some big hitters and a decent bowling line up.


Agreed. But its gonna be hell of Adventure and Fun. Lahore Qalanders have perfect combination of National and international players so this team is gonna be tough team. Can't wait to for PSL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................
*PSL: Peshawar to follow Man United blueprint for youth academy*




The Peshawar Zalmi initiative would be set up on the lines of the Manchester United Foundation, and will be equipped with “top class infrastructure”. — AFP/file
Unsung cricketers from the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) region will not only get a look-in by Peshawar Zalmi, the franchise will also help them find a toehold in the English county league, team owner Javed Afridi has said.

Afridi said a “mega plan” for a cricket academy, established along the lines of the Manchester United Foundation, has been put in place to unearth local talent once the inaugural edition of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) is over.

“The whole idea behind this franchise is to promote the players from the North who have often been neglected in the past,” Afridi said to explain what his team represented.

But Afridi, who is the CEO of HNR Company (Haier Manufacturing Unit) that has for long backed Pakistan cricket, did not respond to a specific question regarding which cricketer from KPK he felt had been given the short shrift by the national selectors.

Afridi had spoken of his KPK-driven agenda in an email interview earlier, saying he wanted to develop the cricket infrastructure around the game “in his homeland” as Peshawar and KPK were “close to his heart”.

Now, the franchise-owner said, the team and the academy would be endeavours where those “dreams will indeed come true by the grace of the Almighty”.

*Team plans*
According to Afridi, the team management was eyeing “some of the best international and local talent” that included former England coach Andy Flower as the batting coach.

“Yet I want to stress that talent from KPK and Peshawar will be preferred,” he said.

“The selection process isn’t going to be easy.”

Sounding confident of his $16-milion venture, Afridi said his coaching panel was “more than capable” of developing a team that was going to give the rest of the competitors in the fray a run for their money.

To get them ready for the big contest ahead, he promised the best training facilities for the players. But the cherry on top would be the chance to play in alien conditions.

“We will also provide them international exposure by getting them contracts in English county circuit besides the leading T20 leagues around the world,” Afridi said.

Afridi also said he has had “detailed discussions” with head coach Mohammad Akram and other members of the coaching panel regarding the ideal team composition.

His take on the result of these discussions: “The Zalmi squad is going to be ideally suited for the demands of the crash, bang and wallop format of the game.”

*Talent hunt*
Afridi, who had earlier announced a “mega plan” to establish a sports foundation for the region, said this part of his proposed programme would unravel once the PSL is over.

The foundation, to be called the Peshawar Zalmi Foundation – comprising a sports and cricket training academy – will strive to unearth young talent from KPK through talent hunt schemes.

“The announcement of setting up the foundation has already received wide acclaim across KPK, I am indeed glad and it warms my heart that the people of the province are behind me,” he said.

His initiative would be set up on the lines of the Manchester United Foundation, and will be equipped with “top class infrastructure”, he said.

“This initiative will also help in bringing together fracture communities who have suffered for a long time in our recent tumultuous past.

“There is real hope for the future.”

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................
.
*Shaun Tait signs up with Peshawar Zalmi*




Tait is also set to return to the Australian side when they take on India in a T20 series which kicks off on January 26. — AFP/File
Australia’s express pacer Shaun Tait has signed up with Pakistan Super League (PSL) side Peshawar Zalmi, bolstering an already lethal pace attack led by Pakistan’s left-arm duo of Wahab Riaz and Junaid Khan.

“Australian pacer Shaun Tait has reached an agreement with Peshawar Zalmi for ‪#‎HBLPSL‬,” said a post on the PSL official Facebook account.

Tait, 32, is also set to return to the Australian side, when the World Champions take on India in a T20 series which kicks off on January 26.

One of the fastest bowler’s in the world, Shaun Tait, will don the Australian colours after a long gap of five years — his last international outing came against India in 2011.

“I suppose I feel pretty privileged, honestly, to be called in at this stage of my career,” he said while talking to ESPNCricinfo on Tuesday.

“And obviously with a few injuries around, it has been timing and probably a little bit lucky. But you go through a career, you have bad luck and good luck. This is a good luck one for me and I will take it,” he added.

Under the captaincy of Pakistan T20 skipper Shahid Afridi, Peshawar Zalmi start their PSL campaign when they face Islamabad United on February 5 and the match could potentially feature the Aussie pacer.

Tait has 19 scalps in the 28 T20Is he has played for Australia.

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*Tait signs with Peshawar Zalmi in PSL*








Australia fast bowler Shaun Tait has been roped in by Peshawar Zalmi to play in the first season of the upcoming Pakistan Super League. The decision to sign Tait was made by Peshawar after Chris Jordan, one of the team's premier pacers, was called up by England for their tour of South Africa, cutting short his participation in the PSL.

Jordan had initially been replaced in Peshawar's squad by Liam Plunkett, but an injury to Steven Finn meant that Plunkett too was called up to the England squad, forcing Peshawar's hand.

Tait, 32, has played 57 international matches for Australia, but none since the 2011 World Cup. That is however likely to change in the coming week, as Tait was included in Australia's T20 squad for the upcoming matches against India following an impressive Big Bash League campaign with the Hobart Hurricanes where he picked up 10 wickets at 24.70.

Tait's addition will be a boost to a Peshawar seam attack that already has Wahab Riaz and Junaid Khan. The team will play its first match of the tournament on February 5, against Islamabad United.

© ESPN Sports Media Ltd.



Wahab, Junaid and Tait.


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=586738344808801


----------



## The Sandman

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=587303618085607









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=587215381427764


----------



## Zibago

Quetta Gladiators
https://mbasic.facebook.com/story.p...29499414:54:0:1454313599:-2648379733686256950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Geo news chawal pana against rival teams （▼へ▼メ） 
@Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @PaklovesTurkiye

Their 3rd rate reporting is the reason why i have boycotted Geo


----------



## Moonlight

It's my 1st day of classes of this semester & winter break is over. So, rest of the notifications will be checked later. Tab tak bus yeh Deakho. . Don't take it on your heart though. Even logo is the best in all. @Zibago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> It's my 1st day of classes of this semester & winter break is over. So, rest of the notifications will be checked later. Tab tak bus yeh Deakho. . Don't take it on your heart though. Even logo is the best in all. @Zibago.
> 
> View attachment 290425


Ab logo aur propoganda say team thori na jeet,teen 
Jeetay ga bhai jeetay ga Malik 11 jeetay ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK

*ISLAMABAD: After the announcement of superstar Fawad Khan as their team ambassador, the Islamabad United (ISLU) have hit another SIXER by announcing Ali Zafar as PSL ambassador.*

If having the multitalented Fawad as ambassador was not enough of a feat, the team has managed to bag another achievement. Now by partnering with Ali Zafar too, ISLU becomes the only participating team in the Pakistan Super League (PSL), the biggest cricketing event in the recent history of the country, to have clinched two of the most popular and most successful names in entertainment industry of the country.

Cherry on the cake is the fact that Ali is also the face of PSL.

There could not have been better choices than Ali and Fawad, the two most recognizable faces in the country, representing the team. Both stars have managed to make a huge impact as outstanding singers as well as versatile actors, at home and abroad.

About being in the ISLU team now Ali said “It’s really surreal, interesting and strange how things come together. As a child, I inspired to be a cricketer, a passion which was later replaced by wanting to become a singer.”

ISLU is the nly PSL participant team to have got their hands on some of the biggest names in both sports and entertainment in different roles. One of the best cricketers in Pakistan Misbahul Haq is the captain of ISLU, the biggest Australian player Shane Watson is part of the team and legendary all-rounder Wasim Akram is the team director.

The vision of the team, according to the owners is to provide a truly global experience on sports entertainment; a fan base which is loyal, aware and supportive of the sport and the franchise; an aspirational beacon for up and coming players to strive for excellence in cricket for Pakistan in particular and for the world at large.

An eco-system for the promotion of cricket in particular, and sports in general, in Pakistan through close partnership with PCB; a truly professionally run organisation with exceptional standards of corporate governance and international best practices; promotion of Pakistan through sports and involvement of internationally known figures into Pakistan; and a responsible member on CSR.

source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Geo news chawal pana against rival teams （▼へ▼メ）
> @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> Their 3rd rate reporting is the reason why i have boycotted Geo


Yr i too hate geo lekin kya kr sktein hain


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Yr i too hate geo lekin kya kr sktein hain


Lahore team geo ki wajah say kafi supporters khoye gi just look at no of fb followers of different teams



EAK said:


> *ISLAMABAD: After the announcement of superstar Fawad Khan as their team ambassador, the Islamabad United (ISLU) have hit another SIXER by announcing Ali Zafar as PSL ambassador.*
> 
> If having the multitalented Fawad as ambassador was not enough of a feat, the team has managed to bag another achievement. Now by partnering with Ali Zafar too, ISLU becomes the only participating team in the Pakistan Super League (PSL), the biggest cricketing event in the recent history of the country, to have clinched two of the most popular and most successful names in entertainment industry of the country.
> 
> Cherry on the cake is the fact that Ali is also the face of PSL.
> 
> There could not have been better choices than Ali and Fawad, the two most recognizable faces in the country, representing the team. Both stars have managed to make a huge impact as outstanding singers as well as versatile actors, at home and abroad.
> 
> About being in the ISLU team now Ali said “It’s really surreal, interesting and strange how things come together. As a child, I inspired to be a cricketer, a passion which was later replaced by wanting to become a singer.”
> 
> ISLU is the nly PSL participant team to have got their hands on some of the biggest names in both sports and entertainment in different roles. One of the best cricketers in Pakistan Misbahul Haq is the captain of ISLU, the biggest Australian player Shane Watson is part of the team and legendary all-rounder Wasim Akram is the team director.
> 
> The vision of the team, according to the owners is to provide a truly global experience on sports entertainment; a fan base which is loyal, aware and supportive of the sport and the franchise; an aspirational beacon for up and coming players to strive for excellence in cricket for Pakistan in particular and for the world at large.
> 
> An eco-system for the promotion of cricket in particular, and sports in general, in Pakistan through close partnership with PCB; a truly professionally run organisation with exceptional standards of corporate governance and international best practices; promotion of Pakistan through sports and involvement of internationally known figures into Pakistan; and a responsible member on CSR.
> 
> source


Final b/w ISLU and KK. (ノ￣ー￣)ノ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

Zibago said:


> Lahore team geo ki wajah say kafi supporters khoye gi just look at no of fb followers of different teams
> 
> 
> Final b/w ISLU and KK. (ノ￣ー￣)ノ



well i'll support islamabad but i think Zalmi is looking damn.. Batting Kamran akmal,hafeez,darren sammy,tamim iqbal and afridi himself with strongest bowling attack with shaun tait ,wahab riaz and junaid khan..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

UNITED WE WIN. ISLAMABAD UNITED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

EAK said:


> well i'll support islamabad but i think Zalmi is looking damn.. Batting Kamran akmal,hafeez,darren sammy,tamim iqbal and afridi himself with strongest bowling attack with shaun tait ,wahab riaz and junaid khan..


In batting department KK looks very promising with Malik,Dilshan,Vince,Simmons,Mushfiqur,Fawad and with bowlers like Amir,Bopara,Tanvir,Malik,Bhati it looks like the most balanced team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Islamabad United unleashes kit, anthem




ISLAMABAD: (Dunya News) – Islamabad United has on Saturday unleashed its kit and theme song for Pakistan Super League (PSL). Captain Misbah ul-Haq’s men clearly seemed that they wanted to win. Misbah’s wife also seemed excited on this occasion, reported Dunya News.

As the skipper arrived at the inaugural ceremony of Islamabad United’s kit and anthem, he was greeted warmly by the team as well as the crowd. He said that his team was all set to perform in the PSL.



Misbah’s wife was sure that Islamabad United would be the winner of the tournament. Saeed Ajmal and all the other players also seemed to be in high spirits.








The residents of Islamabad are also hopeful that their team will emerge winner at the PSL.

http://dunyanews.tv/en/Cricket/320358-Islamabad-United-unleashes-kit-anthem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

friendly_troll96 said:


> LOL. Though I feel at home in Pindi, technically, I ain't one of them -- I'm a "paindu boy" from a beautiful village in Chakwal. I'd support anyone against motay majjay Lahoris and kojay Karachiites.


We share the same district, present city but not the same feelings about Lahoris and Karachiites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Geo news chawal pana against rival teams （▼へ▼メ）
> @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> Their 3rd rate reporting is the reason why i have boycotted Geo



Kiya geo waley Khi kings k khilaaf bol rahe hain given their rival ARY bought khi kings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Counterpunch said:


> We share the same district, present city but not the same feelings about Lahoris and Karachiites


Glad to know. konsa gaon?


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Kiya geo waley Khi kings k khilaaf bol rahe hain given their rival ARY bought khi kings?


Haan ji bhai ary is eating their market all mega hit films were by ARY their dramas are better than geo they now feel threatened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................
*Capital’s PSL team showcased*







ISLAMABAD: Roaring fans welcomed Misbahul Haq, Saeed Ajmal and other members of the capital’s Pakistan Super League (PSL) team at the launch event for Islamabad United, held at the Pak-China Friendship Centre on Saturday.

The venue was lit bright orange in the team colours and there was a festive atmosphere around the event, which was well-attended by cricket-enthusiasts and their families.

Pop star Ali Zafar performed ‘Chakka Chauka’, the team’s official anthem at the launch, while other celebrities such as actor Fawad Khan and yesteryears singer Mohammad Ali Sheiki.

Team captain Misbahul Haq walked onto the stage amid thunderous applause and cheers. The team’s official kit was also unveiled at the ceremony.

“The event aimed to showcase the theme of the team. Since it is called Islamabad United, the point is to unite people and bring together various parts of Pakistan,” one of the organisers told Dawn.

“It was also a chance for the fans to get excited about the team ahead of the upcoming matches, and it was heartening to see the response of the audience, who turned out in droves,” he said.

Some fans, however, were disappointed that they did not get a chance to meet any of the international cricketers, such as Brad Haddin and Shane Watson, were not present. However, Wasim Akram and Dean Jones, the team’s director and head coach, respectively, sent video messages.

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

friendly_troll96 said:


> Glad to know. konsa gaon?


In Teh,Talagang. How can I PM you? Can't seem to find the option


----------



## barbarosa

What a record maker cricket team of Pakistan for the world of cricket?The poor record holder cricket team of the world can easily complete its record by Pakistan cricket team. Congratulation to Pakistan cricket team fans .


----------



## friendly_troll96

Counterpunch said:


> In Teh,Talagang. How can I PM you? Can't seem to find the option


Only titleholders can PM.


----------



## The Sandman

LOL.. ye hota hai LEVEL @Muhammad Omar @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560400257470351

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> LOL.. ye hota hai LEVEL @Muhammad Omar @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560400257470351



HAHAHAHAH. Perfect  
It reminds me all of those muaka muaka songs.


----------



## BDforever

Bangladesh ace all-rounder Shakib Al Hasan, hard-hitter opener Tamim Iqbal and Test skipper Mushfiqur Rahim will fly for Dubai to play in Pakistan Super League (PSL) today.
The maiden edition of the PSL is scheduled to get underway on February 4 and will end on February 23.
A total of four players from Bangladesh had been sold. New pace sensation Mustafizur Rahman amongst the four players could not play in the league due to his should injury layoff.
In players’ draft, PSL franchisee Karachi Kings bought both Shakib Al Hasan from Platinum and Mushfiqur Rahim from Silver category. Shakib had been sold at Tk 1.9 crore, while Mushfiq was sold at Tk 20 lakh. Sohaib Malik, Sohel Tanvir and Mohammad Amir were in the same squad with them.
Peshawar Jalme, who took Tamim from Gold category by a staggering of Tk 39 lakh. Lahore Qalandars picked Mustafizur Rahman by Tk 39 lakh. He was scheduled to play with Twenty20 specialist Chris Gayle. 

source: http://www.theindependentbd.com/printversion/details/32467


----------



## Muhammad Omar

West Indians too


----------



## The Sandman

*Pakistan Super League Training Camps *


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DesertFox97 said:


> LOL.. ye hota hai LEVEL @Muhammad Omar @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=560400257470351

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................
*Pakistan Super League: Let the games begin!*





PSL provides a platform for all cricketers, but the ones who gain the most benefit out of this are the domestic performers who are unable to make it into the national team due to tough competition.

February 4, 2016 marks an extremely important date in the history of Pakistan cricket. The idea which was first conceived in 2012 is finally going to turn into a reality; the curtain will rise and Pakistan Super League (PSL) will surface onto the stage of lucrative Twenty20 cricket leagues.

*The teams*

PSL has five teams; Islamabad United, Lahore Qalandars, Karachi Kings, Quetta Gladiators and Peshawar Zalmi. They were sold for a total of $93 million and the teams will battle it out for a winning title.

Karachi Kings, captained by Pakistan’s all-rounder, Shoaib Malik, is a definite threat to the other outfits in the tournament. With the services of world-class all-rounders such as Shakibal Hasan, Imad Wasim and Ravi Bopara, the team is going to add a lot of excitement on the cricketing grounds of UAE. The inclusion of Mohammad Amir and Sohail Tanvir will give a great boost to their bowling attack as well.

Pakistan’s Test Captain, Misbahul Haq, is leading Islamabad United. This team boasts of Shane Watson as their most celebrated player. Being touted as the most complete team of the tournament, Islamabad United enjoys the availability of massive talent in terms of batting and bowling. Andre Russel, Samuel Badree, Mohammad Irfan, Umar Amin and the form-finding Saeed Ajmal are top-rated players who will help Islamabad chase the title.

The most talked about team of the tournament, Peshawar Zalmi, has promised entertainment and victory under the captaincy of Boom Boom Shahid Afridi, the captain of the team. Wahab Riaz, Shaun William Tait and Junaid Khan will deliver pace for the team with the Kookaburra ball while Afridi, Darren Sammy, Kamran Akmal and Mohammad Hafeez along with Tamim Iqbal will be in charge of the batting line-up.

Quetta Gladiators is being led by Pakistan’s wicketkeeper-batsman Sarfraz Ahmed. English batting star, Kevin Pietersen, was opted by Quetta as their Iconic player. Still, this team is being called the underdog of the tournament. With batsmen such as Sarfraz, Pietersen, Ahmed Shahzad, Asad Shafiq and Saad Nasim and bowlers like Umar Gul, Zulfiqar Babar and Jason Holder on the team, Quetta Gladiators can work themselves up to becoming the dark horses of the event.

Lastly, the most promising yet unbalanced team in the league is Lahore Qalandars. The team is led by Pakistan’s ODI captain, Azhar Ali, who has never appeared in an international T20 for the country.

The team comprises of players who fluctuate between two extremes – hit the ball or get out. Chris Gayle, Umar Akmal, the brilliant fielder Mohammad Rizwan, the out of form Sohaib Maqsood and the never-performing Hammad Azam are part of team. Lahore Qalandars lost Mustafizur Rahman as their bowling option after the Bangladesh Cricket Board ruled him out in order to rest him for the upcoming World T20 in March.

The dibbly-dobbly bowler, Cameron Delport, along with the untested Zafar Gohar, are the best bowling options for them in the spin department. Yasir Shah may not be a part of the team as he is awaiting a hearing from the International Cricket Council regarding his positive dope test.

*Format of the tournament*

It’s a 24-match tournament, which will be played in a double round-robin format with each of the five teams playing each other twice in the group stages. Four teams will advance to the playoffs and of course, one team will be sent home in this process.

The playoffs will be played in a typical Indian Premier League (IPL) style, where the first two teams topping the table in the group round will face each other in the first playoff. The winner will move into the final directly, while the losing team will be able to salvage another chance to enter the final.

The winner of the second playoff between the third and fourth team of the group stages will then face the losing team of the third playoff in order to land a spot in the final.

*What are the benefits for the franchises?*

Karachi was sold for the highest amount of money to the ARY Media Group for $2.6 million. Lahore came in second with Qatar Oil winning the bid with $2.4 million. UAE Capital Venture paid $1.5 million for Islamabad, Haier purchased Peshawar for $1.6 million and Omar Associates won the bid for Quetta for $1.1 million.

With the inaugural edition boasting a prize pool of $1 million, there is a lot of money up for grabs for the franchise owners. With a large number of Pakistanis watching and supporting teams in the IPL, there is a big market for franchises to earn profits through shirts, mugs and other accessories. Meanwhile, sponsors on kits will also drive in cash for the franchises.

*And what’s in it for the players?*

PSL provides a platform for all cricketers, but the ones who gain the most benefit out of this are the domestic performers who are unable to make it into the national team due to tough competition.

PSL management’s decision to include at least two emerging players in the squad rule has helped newbies and domestic players make their way into Pakistan’s first lucrative league. The opportunity will allow them to taste international level cricket along with with great monetary incentives.

Meanwhile, the oldies and the tried-and-tested veterans will avail the opportunity to please the crowd and add more people to their fan bases around the world.

*What is the spectators’ role?*

Pakistan cricket fans will be most delighted to see PSL finally take off. They now have teams and players to look forward to from their own country. They will cherish the opportunity to boast about their own personal league. Most importantly, they will have another avenue of debate open for them – discuss PSL teams and players rather than the conventional debate on the Pakistani national teams.

........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur

The Lahore Qalandar Logo is awesome, imagine a fast bowling danceing derwish playing cricket with magical powers lol

Supporting Pekhawar Zalmi though  Come on


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Injury of Mustafizur Rahman is just fake.. they dont want him to play in PSL

lol@ Peshwar jalmi


----------



## Raja.Pakistani




----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
Pakistan Super League 2016
*'I see PSL as a gateway to Pakistan' *







Najam Sethi, chairman of the Pakistan Super League, explains how the tournament finally became a reality, how he aims to one day take the competition to Pakistan
*Eight years on, finally the dream has been fulfilled with the PSL starting. How big an occasion is this?*
It is a very big thing for us. When I became chairman of the PCB in 2013 one of the first files I saw was an attempt to organise the PSL which had been abandoned. At the time they said we didn't have the managerial talent to organise it. Then I said let us have a second look. The idea was to outsource the whole thing. So we set up a committee and sent out ads. Aman Foundation, which is linked with the Abraaj Group, and Haier came forward but unfortunately neither of their financial bids were adequate.

Then we hired Repucom to be our consultants. We should have had a whole year but we only had six months by the time we got the nod for the PSL. Having got permission from the board of governors and the funding, we then came to Dubai. That is when we found that February was not available. I was a bit stunned because my management had told me that February had been reserved. The Emirates Cricket Board said there was no written understanding with the PCB and the Masters Champions League had offered them a 10-year contract.

To cancel the PSL at that stage, when we had announced it, would have been a disaster. The PCB would have lost all credibility. We tried to persuade MCL owner Zafar Shah, but he was adamant. He would not give us space. The Emirates board was not willing to put us ahead of the MCL despite having a longstanding relationship with us. So I went to Qatar. The Qatar Olympics Committee was dying to have us, but they had only one stadium and that was not up to international standards. We drafted an MoU, where they would upgrade the stadium in four months. But two months down the line we found that it could not be done.

So I came back to Dubai and again approached the Emirates Cricket Board. We finally made a breakthrough. The understanding was that we would play for at least three years. We would not shift the venue except if it were to be played in Pakistan. The MCL would be played between January 22 and February 2 and they would play in Abu Dhabi, while we would start on February 4 and play in Dubai and Sharjah. So there would be no overlap. However, the ECB allowed the MCL to shift the dates and venues. So that has been a bit of a disappointment. We had an agreement but for various reasons that has been amended. But we have no ill will towards the other two partners.



*Do you see the clash with the MCL hurting the PSL?*
You can't compare the MCL with the PSL. That is for retired players and ours is current stars. And the market is very different: we are going to be banking really on Pakistanis whereas their audience is mixed. This is our first time. We really need to kick off.



*What is the USP of the PSL? *
Pakistanis are passionate about three things: cricket, music and food. I want to bring all these three together and the PSL is the right platform to do that. Secondly the Zimbabwe series in Pakistan showed how much interest there is in the market provided we are able to bring foreign players back to Pakistan. The third thing is I see the PSL as a gateway to Pakistan. If we are successful in holding a league here which creates a degree of excitement, if our security situation continues to improve as it is improving by the day, I see no reason why we can't persuade foreign players to play one match in Karachi and one match in Lahore next year. Then maybe in the third year, we could bring the whole league back to Pakistan. That is the short-term objective.

The PSL is going to be more like the IPL than the other leagues. I say that because there are 200 million Pakistanis at home and abroad. This is by far the single biggest eyeball market in the cricketing world outside of India. This purely empirically speaking.



*Financially, are you confident the franchises will gain something?*
The financial model is such that probably nobody might make money this season. I am hoping the PCB breaks even. I have told the board that we will not lose money this year. Some of the others (franchises) were not versed in terms of how to exploit their merchandising and other values might lose money. But, in the next two years, they will make money. The minute they make money the value of their assets will go up. And that is when we will have the sixth team followed by two more teams subsequently.



*Realistically do you think you can hold the PSL in Pakistan in three years' time?*
That is our aim. It is dependent on two things: the financial success of the PSL, how it catches the imagination of the Pakistanis and the world, and on the security situation.
*Is it true that you offered overseas players the option of playing in Pakistan before the draft and each player rejected it?*
We had two columns in the application: are you prepared to play in Dubai? And are you prepared to play in Pakistan? Nobody ticked Pakistan. Maybe we could have dealt with it differently: we could have said that we will offer twice as much if you play in Pakistan. But we deliberately did not want to do that because we wanted the first year to kick-start in a safe environment. But next year I mean to offer very good financial incentives to foreign players and see whether we could do at least the opening and the final in Pakistan. At the end of the day the main league would be in the UAE.



*Strangely there is no hype or buzz around the PSL in Dubai. Why?*
We have been working on very tight budgets. Our marketing budgets did not give us enough scope to spend the sort of money other leagues have spent. What is happening in Pakistan is more significant and important to us. Gate money is a fraction of our revenues. Apart from the psychological impact of having a good house on the first day or the second day, at the end of the day, it is the broadcasting value we get which comes from all the advertisers back home.



*So you are not fussed about ticket sales?*
We are, but I would not say it is an obsession with us. We do want as many people to come. We want people to demonstrate their nationalism, their support and affection for the PSL. But to say ticket sales are going to be critical to our financial model is not correct.

*What anti-corruption measures has the PSL has put in place?*
We have spent a lot of time and effort explaining things to the franchises and their managers on the anti-corruption code. We have a colonel from the Inter-Services Intelligence who is overseeing the security operation. We have a senior police officer of the rank of senior superintendent of police, who has worked for five years with the ICC's ACSU, who is part of the security team. We have also hired a UK-based firm, Sports Radar, which will monitor the betting patterns. We have one security official with every franchise. We cannot afford any scandal. We have told the franchises if there is a breach, even a hint of scandal, we would take serious measures including banning the team

....

.
.
*1st Match: Islamabad Un v Quetta Glad at Dubai (DSC) on Feb 4, 2016*


----------



## HAIDER

Awsome performance by Shaun Paul with Enrique Iglesis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

Pakistan Super League Trophy


----------



## haviZsultan

Why do we have only 5 teams. Even Bangladesh had more than us. At least 8 teams were required for this event to mean anything.


----------



## Lone Ranger

haviZsultan said:


> Why do we have only 5 teams. Even Bangladesh had more than us. At least 8 teams were required for this event to mean anything.



It's beginning bro...Najam Sethi announced that one new franchise would be added to the league every season till ten teams of Pakistan Super League.


----------



## haviZsultan

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> It's beginning bro...Najam Sethi announced that one new franchise would be added to the league every season till ten teams of Pakistan Super League.
> 
> 
> It's beginning bro
> Najam Sethi announced that one new franchise would be added to the league every season till ten teams of Pakistan Super League.


I hope that turns into a reality.


----------



## Lone Ranger

haviZsultan said:


> I hope that turns into a reality.


Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1512633175698552


----------



## Kambojaric

haviZsultan said:


> I hope that turns into a reality.



Multan, Kashmir and Hyderabad will be the three new additions in the upcoming years as far as I know.


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
*PSL, YouTube agree to stream matches live*





PHOTO COURTESY: PCB

The Pakistan Super League (PSL) is ready to surface onto the scene of lucrative cricket leagues of the world on February 4 and the organising committee has good news for the fans – the event is going to be streamed live on video sharing site YouTube.

According to a Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) press release, the PSL has reached an agreement with Google to stream the 24 matches live on the website. In addition to this, video packages and match-related content including highlights will be made available to fans across the world.

PSL Governing Council chairman Najam Sethi said the development was great news.

“We are thrilled at the prospect of partnering up with Google,” said Sethi. “This is great news for Pakistan cricket and PSL fans. The ease and accessibility that YouTube provides to the viewer is unparalleled. I am sure that fans will now be able to stay tuned to all the action and the razzmatazz of Pakistan’s biggest sporting product.”

Country Manager, South Asia Emerging Markets at Google, Tania Aidrus, meanwhile said: “This first-of-its-kind arrangement with HBL PSL is set to bring the best of Pakistan cricket to millions of fans in the country and around the world via YouTube.”

The matches can also be streamed live on psl-t20.com and pcb.com.pk.

The five-team tournament kicks off on February 4 and will run till February 23. The opening ceremony, featuring performances from Ali Zafar, Sean Paul and Sanam Saeed, will be followed by a match between Pakistan Test captain Misbahul Haq-led Islamabad United and wicketkeeper-batsman Sarfraz Ahmed-led Quetta Gladitors.

......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL, YouTube agree to stream matches live*






PHOTO COURTESY: PCB

The Pakistan Super League (PSL) is ready to surface onto the scene of lucrative cricket leagues of the world on February 4 and the organising committee has good news for the fans – the event is going to be streamed live on video sharing site YouTube.

According to a Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) press release, the PSL has reached an agreement with Google to stream the 24 matches live on the website. In addition to this, video packages and match-related content including highlights will be made available to fans across the world.

PSL Governing Council chairman Najam Sethi said the development was great news.

“We are thrilled at the prospect of partnering up with Google,” said Sethi. “This is great news for Pakistan cricket and PSL fans. The ease and accessibility that YouTube provides to the viewer is unparalleled. I am sure that fans will now be able to stay tuned to all the action and the razzmatazz of Pakistan’s biggest sporting product.”

Country Manager, South Asia Emerging Markets at Google, Tania Aidrus, meanwhile said: “This first-of-its-kind arrangement with HBL PSL is set to bring the best of Pakistan cricket to millions of fans in the country and around the world via YouTube.”

The matches can also be streamed live on psl-t20.com and pcb.com.pk.

The five-team tournament kicks off on February 4 and will run till February 23. The opening ceremony, featuring performances from Ali Zafar, Sean Paul and Sanam Saeed, will be followed by a match between Pakistan Test captain Misbahul Haq-led Islamabad United and wicketkeeper-batsman Sarfraz Ahmed-led Quetta Gladitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Finally koi HD stream mile gi dekhne ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Oh yes  ab koi prob ni hogi dekhne mein


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Thats good to hear..
Online khajal nahi hona paray ga ziyada.


----------



## EagleEyes

That's really a break through for PSL. I have noticed some creative stuff from the think tanks behind PSL. Logos, youtube streaming, cricket draft, very creative stuff. Hope it comes good for Pakistan cricket and the fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

So far so good. Very impressed by the management that is bringing all of this together.

Here are the live stream links:






http://psl-t20.com/live/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Pakistan Super League kicks off in UAE today

The first match of the PSL will be played between Islamabad United and Quetta Gladiators today.
DUBAI (Dunya News/AFP) - The long-awaited Pakistan Super League (PSL) is ready to kick off today (Thursday) in Dubai. The first match of the PSL will be played between Islamabad United under Misbah-ul Haq’s captaincy and Quetta Gladiators. The match will start at 9:00pm PST.

The five franchises -- Islamabad United, Karachi Kings, Lahore Qalandars, Peshawar Zalmi, Quetta Gladiators -- have been working hard over the past few days, getting ready for what former Pakistan captain Wasim Akram calls the "biggest thing to happen" in the country s cricket scene.

The long-awaited first edition of the Pakistan Super League follows two previous attempts that fell through over a lack of sponsorship and the suspension of international cricket at home in the wake of a militant attack on the Sri Lankan team almost seven years ago.

With Pakistan s once-dominant Twenty20 side sliding to a lowly seventh place in world rankings following a their recent series loss against New Zealand, organisers are keen for local talent to hone their skills alongside the world s best players including Chris Gayle, Kevin Pietersen and Shane Watson.

Featuring 69 local and 29 foreign stars, the five-team, 24-match league will be held From February 4 - 23 across two stadiums in Sharjah and Dubai -- Pakistan s "home away from home" since the 2009 terror attack.

The teams were sold to private consortiums for a sum of $93 million across 10 years, with $200,000 salaries for top-tier players and relatively handsome paydays for middle-tier and emerging talent. 

The winning side, meanwhile, will bring home $1 million.

Former captain and legendary fast bowler Wasim Akram said the league was vital for Pakistan to match the fast-rising standards of other Twenty20 teams.

"Look at where Indian cricket is now because of the Indian Premier League," he said, referring to the brash, glitzy tournament first launched in 2008 whose model has been emulated by other leading teams including Australia and the West Indies.

"By rubbing shoulders, by competing against and by sharing the dressing rooms with high profile players all the Indian players have benefitted and I envisage the same in the PSL," added Akram, who is the bowling coach for Kolkata s team.

"We have been struggling to match other teams," agreed Shoaib Malik, a former captain who was part of Pakistan team which lost a Twenty20 series in New Zealand 2-1 last month.

"The PSL provides a launching pad for the future generation of players as four emerging players in each team will learn a lot which is good for the future of Pakistan cricket," he added.

Not everyone is as optimistic, with organisers privately admitting that in order to be viable the tournament will need to return to Pakistan for greater gate and TV revenues, while rampant piracy puts a question mark over the profitability of kit merchandising.

With lower salary caps than leagues elsewhere, it will also need to steer clear of the ever-present threat of fixing that has hit its predecessor leagues in India and Bangladesh, resulting in bans for the likes of international stars Shanthakumaran Sreesanth of India and Mohammad Ashraful of Bangladesh.

http://dunyanews.tv/en/Cricket/321095-Pakistan-Super-League-kicks-off-in-UAE-today


----------



## A$HU

Can anyone provide the broadcasters list? It wasn't released by the organizers till today's morning.


----------



## salmanACCA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695144115139313664


----------



## MAB

A$HU said:


> Can anyone provide the broadcasters list? It wasn't released by the organizers till today's morning.



Pakistan: PTV Sports, Geo Super, Ten sports

Bangladesh: Gazi TV

UK: Prime TV

ME: OSN

Caribbean: Flow TV 

India: Probably wont be broadcast there


----------



## salmanACCA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695144247134040064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695144768750227456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695145668688543744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

This is how we roll; And the others are probably using Mehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

Sakib Tamim reached uae ? I heard they had visa issues.


----------



## WAJsal

kobiraaz said:


> Sakib Tamim reached uae ? I heard they had visa issues.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695129459695837184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Looking forward to the opening ceremony. What time is it and will it also be streamed live on youtube?


----------



## WAJsal

@Zibago , Rehearsal Images 
https://www.facebook.com/thePSL/pho...0340114699310/986412414758746/?type=3&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> @Zibago , Rehearsal Images
> https://www.facebook.com/thePSL/pho...0340114699310/986412414758746/?type=3&theater


Habibi hayiya hayiya (っ´▽`)っ ♥

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

India it's Broadcasting on Ten Cricket or ten Sports maybe .... 

*PSL to be streamed live on YouTube*

*Country* *Channels*
Pakistan PTV Sports, Ten Sports, Geo Super


*India News filtering in is that the PSL might not be telecast on TV in India. In that case, for Indian viewers, the best case is to create your own accounts with bet365 and watch & bet on the entire PSL 2016 live online.


Here’s the simple way to watch the PSL with bet365;

Sign in or register for an account with bet365 and deposit
Go to the Live Streaming & select cricket
Watch & bet on the 2016 PSL live online*

Sri Lanka Ten Sports, CSN


UAE OSN

UK Prime TV

Currently PTV, Geo Sports and Ten Sports are the three official broadcasting T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

WAJsal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695129459695837184



Video not supported


----------



## WAJsal

kobiraaz said:


> Video not supported


Twitter. 
Finally, off to Dubai to play for @PeshawarZalmi in @thePSLt20. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

kobiraaz said:


> Video not supported


mushfiq and tamim have reached .. don't know about shakib and mustazifur





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1512633175698552


----------



## Zibago

Shahid Afridi announces free tickets for Peshawar Zalmi fans





DUBAI: Pakistan Twenty20 (T20) skipper and captain of Peshawar Zalmi, (a Pakistan Super League franchise), Shahid Khan Afridi has announced free tickets of PSL matches for Zalmi fans.

He mad this announcement at the end of PSL captains’ press conference.

Afridi closed press conference on a grand announcement for Peshawar Zalmi’s fans that whoever (fan) will be wearing Peshawar Zalmi’s shirt, his/her ticket will be paid off by Javed Afridi, the owner of Zalmi franchise.
http://www.thenewstribe.com/2016/02/03/shahid-afridi-announces-free-tickets-for-peshawar-zalmi-fans/


----------



## Jazzbot

Sulman Badshah said:


> mushfiq and tamim have reached .. don't know about shakib and mustazifur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1512633175698552





Mustafizur is not coming due to injury.


----------



## Zibago

WebMaster said:


> That's really a break through for PSL. I have noticed some creative stuff from the think tanks behind PSL. Logos, youtube streaming, cricket draft, very creative stuff. Hope it comes good for Pakistan cricket and the fans.


Baki batein chorain who are you rooting for?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Chris Gayle in Dubai...  







Sir Viv Richards with Ahmed Shahzad  







Lala and Darren Sammy 











Muhammad Irfan and Babar Azam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Kevin Pietersen, Luke Wright and Saeed Ajmal






Brain Lara visited all the PSL Team camps






Darren Sammy in Peshawar Zalmi 







Selfie King   







Misbah Saeed ajmal and Shane Watson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Trophy of Pakistan Super League....


















Shahid Afridi, Junaid Khan, and Shaun Tait during Team Meeting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Sulman Badshah said:


> mushfiq and tamim have reached .. don't know about shakib and mustazifur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1512633175698552



Mustafizur has a shoulder pain. Everytime he delivers his special cutter he feels pain. 

So the board asked him not to play until he completely gets okay. 

And he doesn't have much physical strength. Just after PSL there is t20 world cup and Asia cup. So it is a good decision. other countries will get free time after PSL but Bangladesh will have to play qualifier to play in t20 world cup. 

So for shoulder pain stricken Mustafiz it was like continuous bowling of 3 months against Zimbabwe, psl , t20 wc and Asia cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Delegation of APS Students and Teacher Leave for Dubai... Will Take Part in Opening Ceremony of PSL ....*

*Opening Ceremony Today at 6:00 PM *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Muhammad Omar said:


> Chris Gayle in Dubai...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Viv Richards with Ahmed Shahzad



Ahmed Shehzad with a fan from West indies.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Areesh said:


> Ahmed Shehzad with a fan from West indies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Muhammad Omar said:


>



On a serious note. I hope he learns something from Sir Viv. He was at least 10 times a better batsman than Mr selfie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Muhammad Omar said:


>



Of course he is a legend, a "selfie legend" .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Areesh said:


> On a serious note. I hope he learns something from Sir Viv. He was at least 10 times a better batsman than Mr selfie.



Agree This is the Best opportunity for Ahmed Shahzad to Learn and Improve his Batting .... or he's gonna be dropped from Pakistani Team


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

very excited for today! I am supporting Lahore Qalandars. dissappointed that mustafizur is currently injured I rate that kid highly and we dnt have good replacement for him also. I hope we can see mustafizur in action later in the tournament.


----------



## Zibago

For all Qalandaris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Muhammad Omar said:


>



Arayy yeh legend kab hua? :p


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Arayy yeh legend kab hua? :p



 

2 saal hogye Legend Bane


----------



## Moonlight

Muhammad Omar said:


> 2 saal hogye Legend Bane



Agar yeh legend hai to Pakistan corruption free hai. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

any link for live broadcast


----------



## Passionaire

Uncanny excitement and desperation; I don't know; what to do now. Supporting #IslamabadUnited


----------



## Mrc

Can any one post link for you tube live telecast


----------



## Muhammad Omar

kalibr said:


> any link for live broadcast








http://psl-t20.com/live/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

no live streaming


----------



## Passionaire

kalibr said:


> no live streaming


International viewers can see live there: https://cricketgateway.com/golive/index.php?eid=18. Youtube streaming is only for Pakistanis
Right now streaming yet not started. Opening ceremony is scheduled to start at 7.30 PM PKT


----------



## A.M.

For international viewers: https://cricketgateway.com/golive/index.php?eid=18


----------



## Jazzbot

When is the opening ceremony starting? Time?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> When is the opening ceremony starting? Time?



7:00 PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Thanks


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695235076787810308

@WAJsal @Muhammad Omar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

https://cricketgateway.com/golive/index.php?eid=18 states PSL will start at 7:30 PM PKT. 1 hour left still


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*Pakistan Super League, *1st Match: Islamabad United v Quetta Gladiators at Dubai (DSC), Feb 4, 2016...

Islamabad United
Quetta Gladiators

Match scheduled to begin at 20:00 local time (16:00 GMT)


*Current time 17:30 local, 13:30 GMT | Match begins in: 2:30
*
Islamabad United Team

Amad Butt, Ashar Zaidi, Babar Azam, S Badree, SW Billings, BJ Haddin†, Hussain Talat, Imran Khalid, Kamran Ghulam, Khalid Latif, Misbah-ul-Haq*, Mohammad Irfan, Mohammad Sami, Rumman Raees, AD Russell,Sharjeel Khan, Umar Amin, SR Watson

Quetta Gladiators Team

Ahmed Shehzad, Aizaz Cheema, Akbar-ur-Rehman, Anwar Ali, Asad Shafiq, Bilal Asif, Bismillah Khan, E Chigumbura, Mohammad Nabi, Mohammad Nawaz (3), KP Pietersen, Rameez Raja (2), Saad Nasim, KC Sangakkara, Sarfraz Ahmed*†, Umar Gul, LJ Wright, Zulfiqar Babar

Hours of play (local time) 15.00 start, First Session 15.00-16.20, Interval 16.20-16.40, Second Session 16.40-18.10
.

http://samistream.tv/geo-super-live.php
..


----------



## Passionaire

It is official. Opening ceremony will start at 8:00 PM (PKT)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/695214496135000064


----------



## Muhammad Omar

leh 6 se 7 ab 8 bjy


----------



## liall

Not trying to sound stupid but will there be cheerleaders in PSL games?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

liall said:


> Not trying to sound stupid but will there be cheerleaders in PSL games?



Watch the match to find out..   i was thinking of that too  

Wese dubai me ho rha hai to shyad hn   you never know


----------



## WAJsal

liall said:


> Not trying to sound stupid but will there be cheerleaders in PSL games?


Can't say, there are usually in UAE. Even in T20 games Pakistan plays. I think we might see them, though it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jazzbot

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1692925074284400






@WAJsal @Muhammad Omar @Color_Less_Sky @MaarKhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Can somebody tell me if PTV sport is going to live streaming the matches?


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1692925074284400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Muhammad Omar @Color_Less_Sky @MaarKhoor


I love it, love the energy, i have a good feeling about this league. We might see emerging players like Noman Anwar and Babar Azam. I hope Baber Azam opens with Sharjeel and Watson plays at number 3. Hoping for the best. I seriously hope Shehzad learns in PSL.



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Can somebody tell me if PTV sport is going to live streaming the matches?


https://cricketgateway.com/golive/

Or YouTube...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

liall said:


> Not trying to sound stupid but will there be cheerleaders in PSL games?


Hon gi zaroor hon gi

In today,s match i am rooting for ISLU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> I love it, love the energy, i have a good feeling about this league. We might see emerging players like Noman Anwar and Babar Azam. I hope Baber Azam opens with Sharjeel and Watson plays at number 3. Hoping for the best. I seriously hope Shehzad learns in PSL.
> 
> 
> https://cricketgateway.com/golive/
> 
> Or YouTube...



Supporting your favorite teams apart, PSL series is going to be very helpful for new commers and of course cricket itself. Best of luck to all the teams. 

And so it's not a fake news that YouTube & Google are live streaming the matches?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
*Loyalist, double-dealer and 5 other fans you will see this PSL*
ROHA NADEEM

When we speak of cricket leagues, there are three factors that make it a success — large investments, fancy names and a fanbase.

Ever since the Pakistan Super League (PSL) came to light, a lot has been discussed about the first two factors.

Now, it’s time the eyes turned to PSL's nationwide fanbase.

That’s right, the force has really awakened. Fans across the country have picked their sides and they are all set with their jerseys, anthems and exhilaration. Like it or not, your Twitter feeds and Facebook timelines are soon going to be brimming with PSL fans.

Here are the seven types of PSL fans you are likely to come across.

You’re welcome.

*1. The hometown loyalist*
Confession: I belong here.






Hometown loyalists pledge allegiance to their city and won’t dare to side with another piece of land. They believe that on the best day, their side could beat India out of the park. Not to mention that their interest in the league will drop by 80 per cent if their team is knocked out early on in the league.

This fan will stick by their team unconditionally owing to their fondness for their hometown. The hometown loyalists make up a major chunk of the league’s fanbase, and all teams count on them for support. (Go Qalandars!)

*2. The neutral fan*





This fan will not side with a particular team because in their defence, they're 'rooting for everyone and just enjoying the game'.

In most cases, that will be a blatant lie. This fan will steer clear of all the drama and skillfully avoid all banter. They’ll hail the victorious and safely walk off with the 'I know they’d win from the start' claim. This fan plays his/her cards carefully and steers clear of bias at all costs.

*3. The covert double-dealer*





This type of fan is a part of two fandoms but he/she won’t confront the dilemma. Although on the outside, they quite transparently support team XYZ, they are furtively cheering for two teams to go great guns.

If you’re around the covert double-dealer, do not let that Quetta Gladiators cover photo fool you, for there is a high probability that their heart also yearns to see Misbahul Haq win the PSL trophy.

*4. The overt double-dealer*





These fans will have their loyalties tied to two teams but won’t mind being vocal about it. They have most likely sided with a combination of the following:

Hometown – The team with their favorite player(s)

Strongest line-up – Current city

If one team falls short, a rebound will be readily available. For instance, die-hard Afridi fans born in Karachi are likely to be a part of this bandwagon. Very smart.

*5. The clueless fan*
Lahore Qa-what?






The clueless fan will have no idea what’s going on till about half the league has passed (some will still be struggling after that). People who make up this fanbase will quite evidently not be very keen followers of the game. I divide these fans into two sub-categories.


I don’t know what’s going on and I’m too cool to care — not too difficult to spot since they’re easy to read and upfront about their baffled state of mind. Point to be noted: these fans are most likely to find all the other fans and their PSL banter mildly irritating.


I don’t know what’s going on but I’ll try to gel-in and pretend I do — source of most entertainment during the league. It is highly improbable that they have knowledge of PSL’s playing format, but would put in substantial effort to make it look like they’re the co-founders.

*6. The online supporter*
#HBLPSL#AbKhelKeDikha #GoQalandars #PeshawarZalmiForever






These fans will leave no stone unturned in broadcasting the league to the world through their Twitter, Facebook, Snapchat and Instagram. They staunchly believe it is their duty to provide cyber friends with timely updates about the game.

Moreover, they will also ensure that everyone is constantly kept up-to-date with their opinions on every cricketer’s hairstyle and playing technique.

Needless to say, this supporter will soon upspring and hence it is vital to observe precautionary measures as and when necessary.

*7. The unconcerned bloke*





This person just doesn’t care.

..

.............................WATCH..............


http://ptvsports.info/geo_super.php

PTV

http://ptvsports.info/ptv_sports.php
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

Stadium is empty...where is people


----------



## ghazi52

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Can somebody tell me if PTV sport is going to live streaming the matches?



http://ptvsports.info/ptv_sports.php


----------



## Passionaire

kalibr said:


> Stadium is empty...where is people


People? I can't see any Human. Just light show as of now


----------



## Kambojaric

Passionaire said:


> People? I can't see any Human. Just light show as of now



I see some now, but Pakistanis in general are notoriously late, so I would be patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Richard Parker

Why is this not telecasted in India.....
I just wanted to watch the opening ceremony and all the hype around it.....
I can undertand star sports not telecasting it with kabaddi league and hockey india league...
But ten sports is thea...with three channels inclusing hd....
Y they r not tapping the biggest cricket market???


----------



## kalibr

very small size of stadium has spectators, upper stand is completely empty



Richard Parker said:


> Why is this not telecasted in India.....
> *I just wanted to watch the opening ceremony and all the hype around it..*...
> I can undertand star sports not telecasting it with kabaddi league and hockey india league...
> But ten sports is thea...with three channels inclusing hd....
> Y they r not tapping the biggest cricket market???


 me too....

Ten Sports is telecasting it....


----------



## Passionaire

Very bad arrangements. I must say. I just don't want to close my eyes.


----------



## Richard Parker

ten sports in india...?
Ten sports, Ten Action, Ten HD, Ten Criket in india not telecasting PSL...
Can smbdy help me with a link to live psl openeing ceremony..

Okey..i got the youtube link...its working....but no HD....


----------



## kalibr

PSL in Pakistan will be great hit but not outside....

But that is a distance dream, western and asian player might not come but I think money hungry West Indians will definitely come to Pakistan to play PSL. Nazam should have tried that....

@Richard Parker sorry man Ten sport is telecasting but not in India, they are actually broadcasting in pakistan


----------



## The Sandman

@Zibago and @MaarKhoor neutrality is a good thing but in the end you will have to take sides you know


----------



## kalibr

Richard Parker said:


> Can smbdy help me with a link to live psl openeing ceremony..
> 
> Okey..i got the youtube link...its working....but no HD....


https://cricketgateway.com/golive/cglivestreaming.php?eid=18


----------



## Richard Parker

kalibr said:


> PSL in Pakistan will be great hit but not outside....
> 
> But that is a distance dream, western and asian player might not come but I think money hungry West Indians will definitely come to Pakistan to play PSL. Nazam should have tried that....
> 
> @Richard Parker sorry man Ten sport is telecasting but not in India, they are actually broadcasting in pakistan




Im watching it in youtube now...No HD though....
All i can see is green light....the ceremony is delayed i think...


----------



## kalibr

watch will start at 9 pm pakistan local time.....i think half an hour is left, what they will show in half hour


----------



## ghazi52

.................................



......

Live on YouTube


----------



## The Sandman

http://embedstream.com/live-cricket-stream-ptvsports.php 
PTV sports link


----------



## ghazi52

Richard Parker said:


> Im watching it in youtube now...No HD though....
> All i can see is green light....the ceremony is delayed i think...


----------



## The Sandman

ghazi52 said:


> .................................
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Live on YouTube


I'm really disappointed with YT quality srsly even PTV's quality is better


----------



## Richard Parker

PTV is just horrible in transmission.....
I can hear people laughing and speaking in the background....


----------



## ghazi52

.............. geo_super....

http://ptvsports.info/geo_super.php
..


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> @Zibago and @MaarKhoor neutrality is a good thing but in the end you will have to take sides you know


Jis metro bus par ayein hain usi par wapas jayein gay


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Jis metro bus par ayein hain usi par wapas jayein gay


*Trophy le ke (Inshallah) btw ptv link much better than official yt link @Ammara Chaudhry
http://embedstream.com/live-cricket-stream-ptvsports.php


----------



## The Sandman

lo in ki kami thi


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Why theres no light ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalibr

Is it psl or your highness birthday ?

Too dark, upar s sab kuch green kuch nahi dikh raha

kya host h....kya bol raha h......


----------



## Richard Parker

Seriously Miss srilanka is the co-host????WTF????


----------



## kalibr

all **** in youtube abusing this host...funny comment in youtube


----------



## Major Sam

https://cricketgateway.com/golive/cglivestreaming.php?eid=18


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> *Trophy le ke (Inshallah) btw ptv link much better than official yt link @Ammara Chaudhry
> http://embedstream.com/live-cricket-stream-ptvsports.php




Thanks & where were you. I was the only lahore Qalandars' supporter here. :p 
Karachi wale sare aise akhtaha ho Gaye Thay Jaise Bhae Ka khitab hone wala h. lol


----------



## ghazi52

Nice..... why Indians are crazy..................


----------



## Maarkhoor

DesertFox97 said:


> @Zibago and @MaarKhoor neutrality is a good thing but in the end you will have to take sides you know


I like to play but watching cricket ....not a big fan.


----------



## kalibr

Dubai m load shedding h kya....

Itna undhara kyu h bhai.....koi to batti jalao


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Thanks & where were you. I was the only lahore Qalandars' supporter here. :p
> Karachi wale sare aise akhtaha ho Gaye Thay Jaise Bhae Ka khitab hone wala h. lol


 bs thora sa busy tha aj

AWLAAAAAAAAAAAA  LAHORE is best


----------



## Kambojaric

3 teams on the field now. Peshawar and Quetta left.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kalibr said:


> all **** in youtube abusing this host...funny comment in youtube



Host looks like Sansani's anchor







Chain se match dekhna hai to khud ka wifi lagawao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> bs thora sa busy tha aj
> 
> AWLAAAAAAAAAAAA  LAHORE is best



Well I am also partially supporting Lahore cuz I am Lahori myself but officially I am a Quetta fan haha. Think they have a stable team.


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> *Trophy le ke (Inshallah) btw ptv link much better than official yt link @Ammara Chaudhry
> http://embedstream.com/live-cricket-stream-ptvsports.php


Khali hath aye ho khali hath jayo gay trohy hogi hamari kiyon kay ham hain #diloankaybadshah


----------



## kalibr

pls give all player lalten....


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Well I am also partially supporting Lahore cuz I am Lahori myself but officially I am a Quetta fan haha. Think they have a stable team.



I am supporting Quetta tonight for sajji. :p


----------



## Major Sam

can any one whats is the occupancy rate? seems empty stadium.


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> bs thora sa busy tha aj
> 
> AWLAAAAAAAAAAAA  LAHORE is best



Indeeddddddddd. Haters gonna hate hate hate.


----------



## Kambojaric

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I am supporting Quetta tonight for sajji. :p



Thats a valid reason to support a team as well


----------



## kalibr

mast majah aa raha h....golf car


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Khali hath aye ho khali hath jayo gay trohy hogi hamari kiyon kay ham hain #diloankaybadshah


 shayari se kch ni hoga trophy to hamari hiii hogi hamari na hui to tmhari bhi ni hone deinge   GO #LahoreQalandars #AbKhelKeDikha


----------



## Moonlight

Somebody please keep updating about tonight's match. I can't watch the match since I am in campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I am supporting Quetta tonight for sajji. :p


Support ISLU for choclate naans


----------



## Kambojaric

Zibago said:


> Support ISLU for choclate naans



Sri Paye all the way


----------



## kalibr

youtube comment section m maza aa gaya..


----------



## ghazi52

............................Shan Paul ..................

.



..........


----------



## Zibago

kalibr said:


> youtube comment section m maza aa gaya..


Wahaan c@@@@ay apna ch@@@pa dikha rahay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Richard Parker

U have atif aslam or ali zafar....
yet u brought is sean paul guy.....Fing Ridiculos.....


----------



## ghazi52

India is not here so..................... not my fault....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Haha CHris Gayle on stage now


----------



## kalibr

They could have use pakistani and bollywood stars...why foreigner...

honestly you boring opening ceremony h yar....aacha ho sakta tha


----------



## The Sandman

yr desi singer lao koi


----------



## Zibago

Sanam Saeed kay bajaye mehwish hayat hoti to ziyada acha hota


----------



## ghazi52

I never see so much pain..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Sanam Saeed kay bajaye mehwish hayat hoti to ziyada acha hota


haye qasmay yr


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> yr desi singer lao koi


Bohemia ko lay ao


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> yr desi singer lao koi



Ali Zafar aye ga.


----------



## The Sandman

Agya


----------



## ghazi52

................Now...............Ali Zafar........





..


----------



## The Sandman

Not a bad opening ceremony yr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............................




..........


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Not a bad opening ceremony yr



They did a good job no doubt. Of course you will never get the same environment as you would have back home, but given the circumstances this wasnt bad at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> They did a good job no doubt. Of course you will never get the same environment as you would have back home, but given the circumstances this wasnt bad at all.


Yr i really want to go there now


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars Official Video Song Nabeel Shaukat Ali Pakistan Super League*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Yr i really want to go there now



The ultimate would have been this in Qaddafi stadium. Even for the Zimbabwe series, the tickets were sold out.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> The ultimate would have been this in Qaddafi stadium. Even for the Zimbabwe series, the tickets were sold out.


Well Najam sethi has said that next time 2 or 3 matches will be played in Pakistan so lets see what happens
Acha bhala to bhara hua hai stadium


----------



## ghazi52

Impressive so far Masha Allah


----------



## Passionaire

Only International front is not sold. Stadium almost sold out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

'-_- come on now start it already


----------



## ghazi52

*And the fireworks start…*






You want more?






A little more?











*Masti k din hain… continues*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Captains sign the wall*











*The ‘Shooting Star’ arrives*


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators’ performance*







*Peshawar Zalmi’s performance
*







*Lahore Qalandars’ performance*











*Karachi Kings’ performance*











*Islamabad United’s performance*


----------



## Moonlight

Na sajji all the way.  




Zibago said:


> Support ISLU for choclate naans





Kambojaric said:


> Haha CHris Gayle on stage now



The andhi. :p



Kambojaric said:


> They did a good job no doubt. Of course you will never get the same environment as you would have back home, but given the circumstances this wasnt bad at all.



I missed it.


----------



## Kambojaric

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I missed it.



Koi baat nahin, parahi zyada zarori hae 

Teams are on the field now


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> Load shedding kya  Pakistan mai kahan rehte ho Bhai  aapki English bata deti hai ki aap kitne Pakistani American ho..class hogi lol



Aray Mujhe samjh nahi aai Pakistani American compliment tha ya taunt.  

Well I'm super duper Pakistani but when comes to city Lahori.


----------



## ghazi52

Watch first ball






Live


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Koi baat nahin, parahi zyada zarori hae
> 
> Teams are on the field now



On every big events, I have to come to campus.  

I still have to stay here for 6 more hrs. Anyways keep supporting Quetta for tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

First over maiden. Go Quetta!!!


----------



## Moonlight

This.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

First boundary in the PSL goes to Shane Watson.


----------



## Passionaire

United's openers are not batting good.


----------



## ghazi52

21 for 1...........6 overs


24 for 2


----------



## Kambojaric

Great catch. Islo lose their second wicket.


----------



## Passionaire

I am thinking to change my display


----------



## Kambojaric

Passionaire said:


> I am thinking to change my display



Abhi tou Misbah ne bhi ana hae lol.


----------



## ghazi52

28 for 3

Islamabad United 28/3 (8/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators
Quetta Gladiators won the toss and elected to field
Islamabad United RR 3.50
Last 5 ovs 17/3 RR 3.40

*Current time 22:06 local, 18:06 GMT* *Twenty20 Career

Batsmen* *R* *B* *4s* *6s* *SR* *This bowler
*
Babar Azam (rhb) 2 6 0 0 33.33 1 (4b)
Mohammad Irfan (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)

*Mat* *Runs* *HS* *SR*
29 827 77* 117.13
45 31 8 110.71
*Bowlers* *O* *M* *R* *W* *Econ* *0s* *4s* *6s
*
Umar Gul (rfm) 1.0 0 3 1 3.00 4 0 0
Mohammad Nawaz (sla) 1.0 0 3 1 3.00 4 0 0

*Mat* *Wkts* *BBI* *Econ*
134 185 5/6 7.31
26 9 2/7 6.93
Recent overs

•
Last bat SR Watson b Mohammad Nawaz 15 (27b 1x4 0x6) SR: 55.55

Fall of wicket 28/3 (7.6 ov); Partnership: 4 runs, 1.4 overs, RR: 2.40

End of over 8 (3 runs) Islamabad United 28/3



Babar Azam 2 (6b 0x4 0x6)


Mohammad Nawaz (3)1-0-3-1
Umar Gul 1-0-3-1


----------



## ghazi52

fourth 
Islamabad United 32/4 (9.1/20 ov)

Islamabad United RR 3.49
Last 5 ovs 19/4 RR 3.80


Misbah-ul-Haq (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)
Babar Azam (rhb) 4 9

SW Billings b Mohammad Nawaz 2


----------



## Passionaire

Pathetic piece of cricket from United. Misbah is the hope. Let see

United are playing like test cricket. Unexpected performance by Gladiators. I wasn't rooting for them


----------



## ghazi52

Misbah-ul-Haq (rhb) 1 .. 1 0 0 100.00 1 (1b)
Babar Azam (rhb) 5 ...10 0 0 50.00 2 (3b)


*Bowlers* ...........*O* *M* *R* *W* 
*.
*
Mohammad Nawaz (sla) 1.3 ...0 5 2 ....3.33 
Akbar-ur-Rehman (rmf) 1.0 .....0 4 0 ....4.00






46.......4


----------



## Passionaire

The way United are playing; they won't be able to make it to even 100 in total.

8 overs left


----------



## JonAsad

PSL was supposed to be a t20 series? - 
Isn't it? -


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad United 57/5 (13/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators

Islamabad United RR 4.38

Last 5 ovs 29/2 RR 5.80


Misbah-ul-Haq........ (rhb) 14 ...............14 1 0 100.00 7 (4b)
Imran Khalid.................. (lhb) 0


----------



## ghazi52

...............................
Islamabad United 63/6 (14.2/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators
......................................................................
Islamabad United...................... RR 4.39
Last 5 overs 30/2 RR 6.00


Misbah-ul-Haq (rhb) 16 
Andre Russell(rhb)
.............


----------



## JonAsad

Federal team performing like the federal capital - poor poor performance -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad United 80/6 (16.5/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators
...........................................................
Islamabad United .................RR 4.75
Last 5 overs.. 31/2 RR 6.20

Misbah-ul-Haq (rhb) 23 ...22 
Andre Russell (rhb) 9 ....9 


*Bowlers* ...*O* *M* *R* *W*
Zulfiqar Babar (sla).............. 3.5 0 30 1 
Mohammad Nabi........ (ob)... 4.0 0 20 0


----------



## The Sandman

Oye hoye itni maar


----------



## Passionaire

Things has been improving for Islamabad United. Andre fours and sixes has brought back united in game


----------



## ghazi52

17.5
Umar Gul to Russell, FOUR

17.4
Umar Gul to Russell, SIX, Misbah slaps Russell's chest! Dug in too short, he skips back and belts a pull over midwicket. Sailed over the boundary

17.3
Umar Gul to Russell, FOUR, overpitched and just a shade outside off, Russell clears his front leg and _smashes _it past KP at the covers. The ball thuds into the boundary

17.2
Umar Gul to Russell, FOUR, slower short ball on off, Russell parcels it up and dispatches it to the long-on fence with a big swing

17.1
Umar Gul to Russell, 2 runs, Gul goes for a yorker but serves up a full toss. Slogged over midwicket. The man from the deep runs in, attacks the ball with a dive. But the ball drops in front of him and hits his chest


----------



## Passionaire

120-130 would be good total. United has also good bowlers


----------



## ghazi52

18.2
Anwar Ali to Misbah-ul-Haq, FOUR

18.1
Anwar Ali to Misbah-ul-Haq, FOUR, he is welcomed back with a top-edged four. Banged in short, leaves Misbah in a tangle. He hooks w

Islamabad United 119/6 (18.4/20 ov)



18.5
Anwar Ali to Misbah-ul-Haq, OUT

Misbah-ul-Haq c Umar Gul b Anwar Ali 41 (28b 4x4 1x6) SR: 146.42


----------



## The Sandman

Chl gya


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad United 121/7 (19/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators
.........................................
Islamabad United RR 6.36
Last 5 ovs 59/2 RR 11.80


----------



## PoKeMon

Good League, even Zimbabwe players are getting chances !!


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad United 128/7 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators
................................................................
Islamabad United RR 6.40
Last 5 ovs 64/1 RR 12.80


Samuel Badree (rhb) 2 2 
Andre Russell (rhb) 35 20


Anwar Ali (rmf) 3.0 1 21 1 .....7.00 
Umar Gul (rfm) 3.0 0 30 1 ....10.00 
Current partnership 8 runs, 1.1 overs, RR: 6.85


----------



## Moonlight

Sooooooo how's Islamabadi supporters? :p 

Quetta you beauty. <3 

@Zibago how are you? :p


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wondrful opening ceremony dil khush ho gya. Pakistan Zindabad!


40 thousand people in the stadium to watch PSL opening ceremony.
Watch live:
For Pakistani viewers: http://goo.gl/WenuMH
Mobile Users & International viewers: http://goo.gl/om2etT

Performers: Atif Aslam, Ali Zafar, Mika Singh, Sanam Saeed, Jal Band, String Band, UK mashups




The Spirit of this Nation is Unmatchable _like emoticon_
Crowd outside Dubai Cricket Stadium. ‪#‎PSLOpening‬
Watch live: For Pakistani viewers: http://goo.gl/WenuMH
Mobile users & International viewers: http://goo.gl/om2etT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sooooooo how's Islamabadi supporters? :p
> 
> Quetta you beauty. <3
> 
> @Zibago how are you? :p


Yep quetta played really well from bowling to batting kafi khatarnaak team hai wese oh hn zibago baba kahan gyein 



Umair Nawaz said:


> wondrful opening ceremony dil khush ho gya. Pakistan Zindabad!
> 
> 
> 40 thousand people in the stadium to watch PSL opening ceremony.
> Watch live:
> For Pakistani viewers: http://goo.gl/WenuMH
> Mobile Users & International viewers: http://goo.gl/om2etT
> 
> Performers: Atif Aslam, Ali Zafar, Mika Singh, Sanam Saeed, Jal Band, String Band, UK mashups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spirit of this Nation is Unmatchable _like emoticon_
> Crowd outside Dubai Cricket Stadium. ‪#‎PSLOpening‬
> Watch live: For Pakistani viewers: http://goo.gl/WenuMH
> Mobile users & International viewers: http://goo.gl/om2etT


huh and some ppl here were saying that stadium was empty


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Umair Nawaz said:


> wondrful opening ceremony dil khush ho gya. Pakistan Zindabad!
> 
> 
> 40 thousand people in the stadium to watch PSL opening ceremony.
> Watch live:
> For Pakistani viewers: http://goo.gl/WenuMH
> Mobile Users & International viewers: http://goo.gl/om2etT
> 
> Performers: Atif Aslam, Ali Zafar, Mika Singh, Sanam Saeed, Jal Band, String Band, UK mashups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spirit of this Nation is Unmatchable _like emoticon_
> Crowd outside Dubai Cricket Stadium. ‪#‎PSLOpening‬
> Watch live: For Pakistani viewers: http://goo.gl/WenuMH
> Mobile users & International viewers: http://goo.gl/om2etT




Sir g fake photos   1 to Imran khan k Jalsay ki hai 

 or pehli 2012 k Olympics ki



DesertFox97 said:


> Yep quetta played really well from bowling to batting kafi khatarnaak team hai wese
> 
> 
> huh and some ppl here were saying that stadium was empty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Yep quetta played really well from bowling to batting kafi khatarnaak team hai wese
> 
> 
> :



I already knew that they're gonna give tough time in this PSL.


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sir g fake photos   1 to Imran khan k Jalsay ki hai
> 
> or pehli 2012 k Olympics ki


shhhhhhhhhh  log sn lengein wese tussi kes taraf ho sir ji? @Muhammad Omar



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I already knew that they're gonna give tough time in this PSL.


Bs ab duaein krni parni hain hmne


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Yeh hai real Pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yeh hai real Pic


Stadium waali taraf kaafi traffic thi isliye ziada log nhi pohnche  hey u didn't which team are u gonna support?


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> shhhhhhhhhh  log sn lengein
> 
> 
> Bs ab duaein krni parni hain hmne



Main kal ke match ke liye nervous ho rahi. Big match tomorrow.


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

DesertFox97 said:


> Stadium waali taraf kaafi traffic thi isliye ziada log nhi pohnche  hey u didn't which team are u gonna support?



Qalandar Lahore Qalandar   and 2nd one Karachi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Muhammad Omar said:


> Qalandar Lahore Qalandar


Yeh cheez dusri team ko choro farigh hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Moonlight

Muhammad Omar said:


> Qalandar Lahore Qalandar   and 2nd one Karachi....



Or maybe 3rd. :p
Support Lahore qalandars hard. :p


----------



## Moonlight

@Muhammad Omar pakistan timing se kal ke match ki timing bata den please.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @Muhammad Omar pakistan timing se kal ke match no timing bata den please.



Karachi Kings VS Lahore Qalandars 
4:30pm (PKT)

Peshawar Zalmi VS Islamabad United 
9:00pm (PKT)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Muhammad Omar said:


> Karachi Kings VS Lahore Qalandars
> 4:30pm (PKT)
> 
> Peshawar Zalmi VS Islamabad United
> 9:00pm (PKT)



Thanks.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Or maybe 3rd. :p
> Support Lahore qalandars hard. :p



Supporting both Hardly  



































*Seriously Trophy Maze ki ni hai *


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Moonlight

Muhammad Omar said:


> Supporting both Hardly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously Trophy Maze ki ni hai *



No no. That's dhandali in other words. :p 

Trophy trophy hoty hai. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> No no. That's dhandali in other words. :p
> 
> Trophy trophy hoty hai. :p



Thora paisa Trophy pe b khrch krna chahye tha   Crystal Star...


----------



## Moonlight

Muhammad Omar said:


> Thora paisa Trophy pe b khrch krna chahye tha   Crystal Star...



It looks fake. Nai? True that jahan itnay laga liye thore is pe bhi laga lete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sir g fake photos   1 to Imran khan k Jalsay ki hai
> 
> or pehli 2012 k Olympics ki


wakai? internet py yehi share ho rahi hain.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Umair Nawaz said:


> wakai? internet py yehi share ho rahi hain.



sir g people are gone mad


----------



## Sully3

Muhammad Omar said:


> Thora paisa Trophy pe b khrch krna chahye tha   Crystal Star...


What are u okay. 

That trophy is designed by sarvowski and the crystal used on it is very very expensive


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Sully3 said:


> What are u okay.
> 
> That trophy is designed by sarvowski and the crystal used on it is very very expensive



wow a crystal star which is being held by 3 sticks what a design


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

apni united to haar ghi..abb next support for qalandar..fun loving gayle is mast choice for qalandar
[video]



[/video]

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Raja.Pakistani said:


> apni united to haar ghi..abb next support for qalandar..fun loving gayle is mast choice for qalandar
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]



Chris gayle ho or Dance na ho..... Kal kay match ka wait ni ho rha....

Qalandar Lahore Qalandar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sooooooo how's Islamabadi supporters? :p
> 
> Quetta you beauty. <3
> 
> @Zibago how are you? :p


Dp kis team ki hay?

Aj 4:30 pay hoga mega takra 
@PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sohail.ishaque

I like the live chat featurw on youtube with the live stream


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Dp kis team ki hay?
> 
> Aj 4:30 pay hoga mega takra
> @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @WAJsal



HAHAHAHAHAHA..........Zibago bhai.....pehli qalti maaf hoti hai.........it was a good match though......Now, karachiites are ready to take on qalandars........

Agar aj Khi Kings b haar gaye to main us bengali baba se saare paise wapis le lunga aur police ko pakarwadunga....


----------



## Counterpunch

What once was a gentlemen's game! *RIP*


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Dp kis team ki hay?
> 
> Aj 4:30 pay hoga mega takra



Jeet apni pakki ha bhaI. .... Dilo k Badsha jo hain..... Lahore Qalandar wo hain par Qalandri Jeet apni he ha....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Jeet apni pakki ha bhaI. .... Dilo k Badsha jo hain..... Lahore Qalandar wo hain par Qalandri Jeet apni he ha....


@PaklovesTurkiye 
Ghada karhai i mean beef karhai tyaar karwao aj ham jeet ka jashan manaye gay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

My summary:


In start it looked like its a birthday party of Mr. Naihaan lol

Not to forget the bad light during opening comments.

Lahore's entry was the best among all the teams, and ofcource the dance & song too.

Rest of the team's dance and costumes were disappointing, they should have gone with provincial cultural theme as there is a team from each province plus federal area team.

But the ceremony took pace in the middle with performances from Sean Paul, Gayle etc dance on stage, then Ali Zafar's performance and finally the stunning fire works.

About match, got to give it to Sarfaraz, opting to bowl first on a (looked like) batting track was a master stroke, the way he used his bowlers, the field placements etc was good, and above all when he sent it Muhammad Nawaz to bat ahead of him so the youngster could have some exposure at bigger stage was brilliant. Overall great stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye
> Ghada karhai i mean beef karhai tyaar karwao aj ham jeet ka jashan manaye gay



    Jo hukm Zibago bhai......KHI kings ki jeet ka jashan Ammara baji ke saath manaienge....


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Jo hukm Zibago bhai......KHI kings ki jeet ka jashan Ammara baji ke saath manaienge....


Wo to America rehti hain ham to Ghaday kha kha adi ho gaye hain ab to asli beef sirf eid ko milta hay 

Hamari sehat ka raaz hay al mashoor memon ghada nihari and tikka house 

@krash who are you rooting for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye
> Ghada karhai i mean beef karhai tyaar karwao aj ham jeet ka jashan manaye gay



Shaikh bhai Jeet ka jashan ha ya food poison ki tayari.... maloom na thaa to Kha liya ab order kar k kese Kha saktay hain... sirf karahai bol dena kafi ha baki hona wahi ha.... lolz


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Shaikh bhai Jeet ka jashan ha ya food poison ki tayari.... maloom na thaa to Kha liya ab order kar k kese Kha saktay hain... sirf karahai bol dena kafi ha baki hona wahi ha.... lolz


Koi nahe ham loha hazam pathar hazam qoum hain sab kuch khatay hain 
Roz sare aam daikh kar ab to ammi kay hath ka khana daikh kar bhe shak hota hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> Wo to America rehti hain ham to Ghaday kha kha adi ho gaye hain ab to asli beef sirf eid ko milta hay
> 
> Hamari sehat ka raaz hay al mashoor memon ghada nihari and tikka house
> 
> @krash who are you rooting for?



Well, it's a tricky question for me...on one hand I want to support Quetta and Peshawar given the political "underdog-ness" of our brothers living in Balochistan and KPK. But then ISLU deserves even more support since they are technically representing all the federal areas. On the other hand since I am an ethnic Kashmiri I also feel like boycotting the league since there is no representation for Kashmir as far as the teams are concerned. However the fact that PCB came.........I'm kidding........

*DAMMA DAM MAST! DAMMA DAM MAST QLANDAR! DAMMA DAM MAST QALANDAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


ps: Gadha khila tou dia, ab dua karo aj kahin gadha banna bhi na dain....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

krash said:


> *DAMMA DAM MAST! DAMMA DAM MAST QLANDAR! DAMMA DAM MAST QALANDAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


We leave the dancing t you, you leave the Cricket to us. We'll send your Qalandars back to Lahore in Metro . 
Trophy toh dilwalon ki hai. Amir vs Gayle will be epic. 
When is the match? time?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Well, it's a tricky question for me...on one hand I want to support Quetta and Peshawar given the political "underdog-ness" of our brothers living in Balochistan and KPK. But then ISLU deserves even more support since they are technically representing all the federal areas. On the other hand since I am an ethnic Kashmiri I also feel like boycotting the league since there is no representation for Kashmir as far as the teams are concerned. However the fact that PCB came.........I'm kidding........
> 
> *DAMMA DAM MAST! DAMMA DAM MAST QLANDAR! DAMMA DAM MAST QALANDAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ps: Gadha khila tou dia, ab dua karo aj kahin gadha banna bhi na dain....


Nooooooooooo ab katti 
Jeet dil waloan ki hogi go Karachi Kings





Koi nahe roz khatay rehtain hain log ham ab adi ho gaye hain ghaday kay ghost kay 



WAJsal said:


> We leave the dancing t you, you leave the Cricket to us. We'll send your Qalandars back to Lahore in Metro .
> Trophy toh dilwalon ki hai. Amir vs Gayle will be epic.
> When is the match? time?


Aj 4 bajay Team metro bus vs Karachi Kings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Today is Dama Dam Mast day. Seriously Lahore couldnt have picked a more mast player than Gayle haha.


----------



## Passionaire

Am I the only one seeing empty stadium? Headcount seems near 100


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Today is Dama Dam Mast day. Seriously Lahore couldnt have picked a more mast player than Gayle haha.



Even more mast?


----------



## Moonlight

@WAJsal @Zibago @DesertFox97 

So guys ready for the biggest match of PSL? :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

Empty Stadium. PSL flopping badly?


----------



## Kambojaric

Passionaire said:


> Empty Stadium. PSL flopping badly?
> 
> View attachment 291852



Thats to be expected if the tournament is not being held in Pakistan. I think more people might show up as the match progresses but dont expect sold out games expect maybe in the final.


----------



## Passionaire

Kambojaric said:


> Thats to be expected if the tournament is not being held in Pakistan. I think more people might show up as the match progresses but dont expect sold out games expect maybe in the final.


More crowd is expected in night match between Isl United and Zalimi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Passionaire said:


> Am I the only one seeing empty stadium? Headcount seems near 100



India is not playing, if this is a IPL match then crowd will be full as Indians are the biggest expatriate community in UAE


----------



## Passionaire

Mr.Nair said:


> India is not playing, if this is a IPL match then crowd will be full as Indians are the biggest expatriate community in UAE


PSL will be in loss; unless until it is played in Pakistan. Crowd will grow in night match; I expect.


----------



## A$HU

Mr.Nair said:


> India is not playing, if this is a IPL match then crowd will be full as Indians are the biggest expatriate community in UAE


Why are you gloating? Did anyone ask about India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Ali batting well so far. Shakib enters the bowling attack now.


----------



## Mr.Nair

A$HU said:


> Why are you gloating? Did anyone ask about India?



In the same way do I ask your opinion, why r u crying !


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> Nooooooooooo ab katti
> Jeet dil waloan ki hogi go Karachi Kings





WAJsal said:


> We leave the dancing t you, you leave the Cricket to us. We'll send your Qalandars back to Lahore in Metro .
> Trophy toh dilwalon ki hai. Amir vs Gayle will be epic.
> When is the match? time?




Oh puhleez, what would Karachi know about being dilwalay? The actual *Zinda-dilan* are holding classes this month for all our brethren. Don't worry, seeing as we are the city of unis and colleges, we'll make sure to school you guys thoroughly tonight, in the matters of dil and cricket 

Fine Print: Contact professor @Armstrong for enrolment in dancing classes and the gadha meal plan, added costs may be incurred. Monthly metro pass included in 'the fee for all enrolled students.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Mr.Nair said:


> In the same way do I ask your opinion, why r u crying !



Because like always you are gloating. Looks like even your compatriots have had enough of your lame gloating posts. 

Grow up bachai.



Passionaire said:


> PSL will be in loss; unless until it is played in Pakistan. Crowd will grow in night match; I expect.



Crowd is increasing. It would be a decent enough crowd within a few overs. Nobody wants to sit in that UAE dhoop. The stands where there is no sunlight are almost full.


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> Crowd is increasing. It would be a decent enough crowd within a few overs. Nobody wants to sit in that UAE dhoop. The stands where there is no sunlight are almost full.


We are seeing a good crowd. Last night was much better than my expectations. PSL might as well be somewhat profitable, i wasn't hoping for much crowd. Good going. 

@krash , Bichara Gayle , pehley over may he. And i wanted to see Amir vs Gayle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A$HU

Mr.Nair said:


> In the same way do I ask your opinion, why r u crying !


Haha I'm not crying man but it isn't a nice thing to brag about such things.Anyways just enjoy the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Great fielding by Karachi. What a run out.


----------



## Zibago

Lahore Qalandars 63-3 11 overs


----------



## Mr.Nair

Areesh said:


> Because like always you are gloating. Looks like even your compatriots have had enough of your lame gloating posts.
> 
> Grow up bachai.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowd is increasing. It would be a decent enough crowd within a few overs. Nobody wants to sit in that UAE dhoop. The stands where there is no sunlight are almost full.



Don't be too over smart you are one of the biggest troll in this forum every one know,get lost


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore have gained a stable foundation with a run rate of 5.8 after 10 overs. They really need to push through in these last ten overs though and target 140-150 +


----------



## Zibago

Direct hit yeah

Oh shit not out



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @WAJsal @Zibago @DesertFox97
> 
> So guys ready for the biggest match of PSL? :p


Lahore acting like galii mohalla team 



krash said:


> Oh puhleez, what would Karachi know about being dilwalay? The actual *Zinda-dilan* are holding classes this month for all our brethren. Don't worry, seeing as we are the city of unis and colleges, we'll make sure to school you guys thoroughly tonight, in the matters of dil and cricket
> 
> Fine Print: Contact professor @Armstrong for enrolment in dancing classes and the gadha meal plan, added costs may be incurred. Monthly metro pass included in 'the fee for all enrolled students.


Chalo daikhain gay jab ham jeetain gay phir tum gayo gay 
Oye hoye aik aur wicket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Mr.Nair said:


> Don't be too over smart you are one of the biggest troll in this forum every one know,get lost



Get lost loser. Nobody is interested in your gloating. Not even your own compatriots. you suck that much.



WAJsal said:


> We are seeing a good crowd. Last night was much better than my expectations. PSL might as well be somewhat profitable, i wasn't hoping for much crowd. Good going.
> 
> @krash , Bichara Gayle , pehley over may he. And i wanted to see Amir vs Gayle.



Decent crowd right now in the stadium. And it is further improving. In the night Peshawar vs Islamabad match crowd would be very good.

Karachi is going to win this epic battle. Kings would rule vs Calendars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

Seems like Qalandars will face same fate as United. Their total will be around 130


----------



## Zibago

89-4 15 overs 
ammara,desert fox kahaan ho haha

Amir on the attack ~


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore reach 100. Rizwan and Bravo looking aggressive now. Go Qalandars!

Hattrick for Amir. Lahore innings collapsing. Bohot hi mast ho gaye batsmen lol.


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Lahore reach 100. Rizwan and Bravo looking aggressive now. Go Qalandars!



Awesome fielding and bowling by team Karachi. Lahore didn't give enough target. Hoping for the best now. ;D 
Ab sub dua pe in other words.


----------



## Passionaire

Qalandars scored 3 less than United total, last night; 125


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore innnings ends at 125 runs. Not enough, Karachi will probably win this game.


----------



## Zibago

Amir Hatrick bawa ji a gaye tay cha gaye #diloankaybadshah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Opass :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Awesome fielding and bowling by team Karachi. Lahore didn't give enough target. Hoping for the best now. ;D
> Ab sub dua pe in other words.


Tum jeeto ya haro suno hamay tum say payaar hay


----------



## Moonlight

Hoping for the best now. :p

Btw I realized one thing. Our players don't take international matches seriously. See the fielding they did today. Awesome!

This actually  me off.


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Tum jeeto ya haro suno hamay tum say payaar hay



Islamabad Itna bura play Kar skata Lahore Kar sakta hai to why not Karachi. Let see the bowling by Lahore now. :p

*dil ko behlane Ke liye ghalib Ka Khiyal acha Hona chiye*. :p


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 125/8 (20/20 ov)
......................
Lahore Qalandars RR 6.25
Last 5 ovs 36/4 RR 7.20


Zafar Gohar (lhb) 0 1 0 0 0.00 0 (0b)
Naved Yasin (lhb) 2 3 0 0 66.66 0 (1b)


*Bowlers* ...................... *O* *M* *R* *W*
Mohammad Amir (lf) 4.0 0 27 3
Sohail Tanvir (lmf) 4.0 0 19 1
.
.
Amir took a hat-trick, removing Bravo, Zohaib, and Cooper


----------



## Sugarcane

What a poor performance, lagta hai sara zoor bhanga daalnay pe laga dia


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Islamabad Itna bura play Kar skata Lahore Kar sakta hai to why not Karachi. Let see the bowling by Lahore now. :p
> 
> *dil ko behlane Ke liye ghalib Ka Khiyal acha Hona chiye*. :p


Zakhme dil jub tumhain sataye ga
Tum.ko aik shaks yaad aye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Passionaire

At night stadium would be packed. Crowd growing. At the start of the game, stadium was almost empty


----------



## Zibago

LoveIcon said:


> What a poor performance, lagta hai sara zoor bhanga daalnay pe laga dia


Koye nahe bhai change your affiliation
#diloankaybadshah Pakistan kay champions 
@PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @WAJsal @Shamain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Koye nahe bhai change your affiliation
> #diloankaybadshah Pakistan kay champions
> @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @WAJsal @Shamain



2 out to aap Ke bhi ho Gaye 8 score pe. 

Btw what did they kick Umer Akmal out? Poor team selection by Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

*Celebs flock to Dubai as Pakistan Super League kicks off*

Fawad Khan, Ali Zafar and Hamza Ali Abbasi in one stadium? Stop the madness!




Fawad Khan, Ali Zafar and Hamza Ali Abbasi in one stadium? Stop the madness!


Gone are the days when Pakistanis obsessed about teams from the Indian Premier League (IPL) -- our very own Pakistan Super League (PSL) has taken over.

And there was no shortage of star power at the Dubai International Cricket Stadium last night at it's opening ceremony.

The movers and shakers of the cricket world from all over the globe were there but other celebs also popped in to rep their respective teams.

No wonder that as a match between Islamabad United and Quetta Gladiators inaugurated the T20 cricket tournament, all eyes were on the bleachers instead.

*Well, you can't blame the spectators: Fawad Khan was sitting there with his family looking picture perfect.*


----------



## Jazzbot

Bravo shelled a sitter, otherwise would have easily been 6/3


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> 2 out to aap Ke bhi ho Gaye 8 score pe.
> 
> Btw what did they kick Umer Akmal out? Poor team selection by Lahore.


Ye ibtadaye ishq hay darta hay kiya


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Ye ibtadaye ishq hay darta hay kiya



Agay agay deakhiye hota hai Kia. ;D. Koi nai koi nai abhi to first game hai.


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> Decent crowd right now in the stadium. And it is further improving. In the night Peshawar vs Islamabad match crowd would be very good.
> 
> Karachi is going to win this epic battle. Kings would rule vs Calendars.


Very impressed by the crowd itself. Good going. Waiting for better pitches, these pitches are very poor.

@Ammara Chaudhry , did i not tell you? did i not say Amir will destroy your Qalandars? dear, i might not be a great analyst, he was getting in rythm in New Zealand, just watch him progress. He will perform in coming times.


----------



## Zibago

Amey bengali bohat acha khel chey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Zibago said:


> Amey bengali bohat acha khel chey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

BDforever said:


> View attachment 291901


ಠ_ಠ ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Zibago said:


> ಠ_ಠ ?


----------



## Zibago

72/2 7.3 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Very impressed by the crowd itself. Good going. Waiting for better pitches, these pitches are very poor.
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry , did i not tell you? did i not say Amir will destroy your Qalandars? dear, i might not be a great analyst, he was getting in rythm in New Zealand, just watch him progress. He will perform in coming times.



Well if you talk about overall I am really happy to see him back. He will help winning the international matches. 
And I even supported the decision to give him another chance in team.  

Rahi Aaj Ki Baat. To Karachi bhi to Pakistan Ka part hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Rahi Aaj Ki Baat. To Karachi bhi to Pakistan Ka part hai.


Why you , then again i was expecting it.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Rahi Aaj Ki Baat. To Karachi bhi to Pakistan Ka part hai.


Hn jeet to Pakistan ki hai jo bhi ho   aur yeh to aewiin warm up matches hain bacho ko kush hone do


----------



## BDforever

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Well if you talk about overall I am really happy to see him back. He will help winning the international matches.
> And I even supported the decision to give him another chance in team.
> 
> Rahi Aaj Ki Baat. To Karachi bhi to Pakistan Ka part hai.


Lahori Qalandar


----------



## Zibago

Ham jeet gaye 
#diloankaybadshah






@WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye



BDforever said:


> Lahori Qalandar


#diljalay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Ham jeet gaye
> #diloankaybadshah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> #diljalay


Mubarak ho


----------



## WAJsal

@krash , Party to bantey hai? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1699485343629265








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1108807945818400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Mixup of man of match 

@BDforever 
Shakib is man of match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

WAJsal said:


> @krash , Party to bantey hai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1699485343629265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1108807945818400



Hahaha zaroor!

I'm a man and I'll take it on the chin. Well played KK! Thoroughly outclassed the Qalandars who were found wanting in every aspect of the game.

Congrats @WAJsal and @Zibago!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> @krash , Party to bantey hai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1699485343629265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1108807945818400









DesertFox97 said:


> Mubarak ho


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


Koi baat nhi tum log jeete ho haq bnta hai kushi mane ka  

I'm gonna support Peshawar now Humaima Mailck  anyone here supporting Peshawar?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

kalibr said:


> any link for live broadcast


----------



## BDforever

DesertFox97 said:


> Koi baat nhi tum log jeete ho haq bnta hai kushi mane ka
> 
> I'm gonna support Peshawar now Humaima Mailck  anyone here supporting Peshawar?


Tamim


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Very impressed by the crowd itself. Good going. Waiting for better pitches, these pitches are very poor.
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry , did i not tell you? did i not say Amir will destroy your Qalandars? dear, i might not be a great analyst, he was getting in rythm in New Zealand, just watch him progress. He will perform in coming times.



I think pitches are good. I don't know why people are complaining about the pitches. We have seen Batsmen thrashing bowlers and bowlers getting hat tricks on the same pitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zinda Dil e Lahore Hain hum  

Mubarak to team Karachi and all the supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Poor admin yr


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


>



Bengali baba aur bengali bhai Shakib ne kamal kardiya.......Islamabad United should have some good players from Bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

BDforever said:


> Lahori Qalandar



Le to Hain Na hum Deakho Tum logo Ke sath celebrate Kar Rahe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

what i have noticed that KK also got lot of support from crowd than LQ......along with celebrities who were also supporting KK...........Kaafi achi promotion hui hai KK ki


----------



## The Sandman

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> what i have noticed that KK also got lot of support from crowd than LQ......


cuz of $$$$ 

-__- what the hell is wrong wid admin songs srsly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DesertFox97 said:


> cuz of $$$$



hehe....Karachi means BUSINESS!!!!!!! We never get short of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Damn we got owned pretty bad haha. Chalo we'l blame it on Gayle, the guy should have added at least 30 runs


----------



## The Sandman

Wese PSL ke baad PTV ko HD cam lele ne chaye yr


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Damn we got owned pretty bad haha. Chalo we'l blame it on Gayle, the guy should have added at least 30 runs



Or maybe we should say, Punjab ko haarnay Ke liye banday bhi Punjab Se he bulanae parte.


----------



## The Sandman

So Peshawar won the toss and gonna bat first @karakoram


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Wese PSL ke baad PTV ko HD cam lele ne chaye yr



Isi Dukh main Yahan unexpected snow ho gae or mainy classes miss Kar dii lol.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Isi Dukh main Yahan unexpected snow ho gae or mainy classes miss Kar dii lol.


why you changed the pic? :/


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> what i have noticed that KK also got lot of support from crowd than LQ......along with celebrities who were also supporting KK...........Kaafi achi promotion hui hai KK ki


Maybe cuz people dont want to support a geo team 
I know many who turned affiliations cuz of geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

QUETTA GLADIATORS are gonna get you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Or maybe we should say, Punjab ko haarnay Ke liye banday bhi Punjab Se he bulanae parte.



Yeh bhi baat sahi hae . Who are you supporting in the Isl vs Peshawar game?


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Peshawar


Peshawar zindabad


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Peshawar zindabad



Chalo ji, hum bhi Peshawar fan ho gaye ab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> QUETTA GLADIATORS are gonna get you



They are a surprise package. Surprised us all last night against Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> why you changed the pic? :/



Hahah no it is not because of losing the game. :p
I felt like changing it. :p



Kambojaric said:


> Yeh bhi baat sahi hae . Who are you supporting in the Isl vs Peshawar game?



I am supporting naswar. Acha sorry!

Peshawar. Allah kare ab Izat reh jaye


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hahah no it is not because of losing the game. :p
> I felt like changing it. :p


ok ok but kal bhi match hai

Agya Saeed Ajmal


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> They are a surprise package. Surprised us all last night against Islamabad.



Islamabad wanted to sleep.. They isially do at 8..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> ok ok but kal bhi match hai
> 
> Agya Saeed Ajmal



Acha I can change it back. :p
I actually enjoyed this winning with Karachitties. :p


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I actually *enjoyed *this winning with Karachitties. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


>



Aray zarori tha nahi to sub ne mil Ke class lagane Thi. :p

I dont know why but I am having this feeling of semi final or final b/w Lahore and Karachi or maybe I'm wishing to see this. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Or maybe we should say, Punjab ko haarnay Ke liye banday bhi Punjab Se he bulanae parte.


Dp change kay baad team affiliation bhe change hogi


----------



## Kambojaric

Zalmi really need to go aggressive now. They have a long batting lineup to follow and only a couple of overs left. Wickets dont matter now.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Zalmi really need to go aggressive now. They have a long batting lineup to follow and only a couple of overs left. Wickets dont matter now.


Yea they need to speed up a bit now


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Yea they need to speed up a bit now



Afridi in. Things will speed up now lol.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Afridi in. Things will speed up now lol.


Hope he stays for a bit now


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Hope he stays for a bit now



Haha mamla fast forward he na ho jae


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Dp change kay baad team affiliation bhe change hogi



Astgfarullah Dp Deakho to. :p ab Karachi ko support karte karte MQM wale Kam to nahi karo.  

And I am still supporting Lahore. Bus Abhi Ke match main Zalmi Ke sath ho gae 



Kambojaric said:


> Afridi in. Things will speed up now lol.



You sure? :o
Abhi Wo ata hai or Chala bhi jata hai :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> You sure? :o
> Abhi Wo ata hai or Chala bhi jata hai :p


Ni abhi ruka hua hai 

Wah shukar hai score to bhara


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Ni abhi ruka hua hai
> 
> Wah shukar hai score to bhara



Wohi deakh rahi. Afridi or thora time tikk gya. 
Usay single leni bhi aty hai. 
Did you notice from the fielding to batting and bowling Pakistani players overall playin amazingly? Idk why they play so poor in international matches.


----------



## The Sandman

@BDforever congratz



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Wohi deakh rahi. Afridi or thora time tikk gya.
> Usay single leni bhi aty hai.
> Did you notice from the fielding to batting and bowling Pakistani players overall playin amazingly? Idk why they play so poor in international matches.


yea gaali dene ka dil ho rha hai
Afridi tusi ja re oh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Very disappointed with the pitches made so far in PSL, that's not the T20 stuff you want to offer in a league.


----------



## The Sandman

Isloo to geyo


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> @BDforever congratz
> 
> 
> yea gaali dene ka dil ho rha hai
> Afridi tusi ja re oh



Hahaha. True thattttttttt. I was keeping it halal since it was Fajar time here when Lahore and Karachi played. Hopefully Zalmi wins now.


----------



## Kambojaric

Peshawar end at 145. Highest score of PSL thus far.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hahaha. True thattttttttt. I was keeping it halal since it was Fajar time here when Lahore and Karachi played. Hopefully Zalmi wins now.


Smjho jeet gye 146 ka target hai



Kambojaric said:


> Peshawar end at 145. Highest score of PSL thus far.


Hn bari baat hai wese akhri overs mein bara dhoya hai islo ko


----------



## farhan_9909

Had the potential to reach 160.

145 is very hard to defend


----------



## Side-Winder

a bit boring stuff on display - Pitch quality needs to be improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

farhan_9909 said:


> Had the potential to reach 160.
> 
> 145 is very hard to defend


But it's the highest score of PSL atm i think it will be difficult for ISB to reach that target


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Ham jeet gaye
> #diloankaybadshah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> #diljalay



Mabrook Mabrook. .....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

O Zalimoo ,runs bana lene doo Islamabad ko bhi ...


----------



## The Sandman

S.U.R.B. said:


> O Zalimoo ,runs bana lene Islamabad ko bhi ...


ek aur gya


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Astgfarullah Dp Deakho to. :p ab Karachi ko support karte karte MQM wale Kam to nahi karo.
> 
> And I am still supporting Lahore. Bus Abhi Ke match main Zalmi Ke sath ho gae
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? :o
> Abhi Wo ata hai or Chala bhi jata hai :p


na bibi ham pakay pti walay hain ;P


----------



## The Eagle

Next support to Zalmi


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The Eagle said:


> Next support to Zalmi



Nope it's Kashmir day and like before, i'm only gonna support the weak and the oppressed.
Shane Watson is the guy.He just needs two good overs.
Left handed Amin is a good combo for him.
PS: O teri kheir, wo bhe gaya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> na bibi ham pakay pti walay hain ;P



Ethay rakh. :p (btw my Punjabi and Urdu is kinda improving). :p

To aap burger ho? That's what they say to PTI'ians. :p



S.U.R.B. said:


> Nope it's Kashmir day and like before, i'm only gonna support the weak and the oppressed.
> Shane Watson is the guy.He just needs two good overs.
> Left handed Amin is a good combo for him.




Hahahaha this logic got me. :p like m sister said "jo jeetay ga hum us ke".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

S.U.R.B. said:


> Nope it's Kashmir day and like before, i'm only gonna support the weak and the oppressed.
> Shane Watson is the guy.He just needs two good overs.
> Left handed Amin is a good combo for him.
> *PS: O teri kheir, wo bhe gaya*..


chlo misbah is there now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Captain Cool .... has to do something by himself, now it seems.


----------



## The Sandman

S.U.R.B. said:


> Captain Cool .... has to do something by himself, now it seems.


lets see the combo of these two against wahab


----------



## S.U.R.B.

DesertFox97 said:


> lets see the combo of these two against wahab


Watson has got a hard grip against Wahab... anxious and holding it like a log than a bat .It does not work well against Wahab kind of bowlers.He needs to relax and apply more wrist in his work.

Cmon lala! bas aik do chikke... .I know you can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

#CBA News: Tamim Iqbal ki shots!! Pakistan ki phuppi Mam Haseena Wajid ne ghussay mai TV band ker diya

#PSLT20

@DesertFox97 @Zibago @The Eagle. 



We Pakistanis are very sarcastic. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Indians showing their auqaat on YT chat 



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> #CBA News: Tamim Iqbal ki shots!! Pakistan ki phuppi Mam Haseena Wajid ne ghussay mai TV band ker diya
> 
> #PSLT20
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Zibago @The Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> We Pakistanis are very sarcastic. :p




Chlo G @S.U.R.B. it looks like they're not serious at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Indians showing their auqaat on YT chat



What else one can expect from them? :-/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

Seems like final would be between Zalmi and Karachi


----------



## The Sandman

Passionaire said:


> Seems like final would be between Zalmi and Karachi


or Quetta? btw United looks really non serious today


----------



## karakoram

Zalmi roxs


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ethay rakh. :p (btw my Punjabi and Urdu is kinda improving). :p
> 
> To aap burger ho? That's what they say to PTI'ians. :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha this logic got me. :p like m sister said "jo jeetay ga hum us ke".


Har koi banda jera metro butt no naye vote panday uno burger naye o akhday


----------



## The Sandman

Cngratz ZALMI well played


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Har koi banda jera metro butt no naye vote panday uno burger naye o akhday



Hahahaha. Well I agree on this one. :p



DesertFox97 said:


> Cngratz ZALMI well played



Shkur hai ak team to Aaj Jeety jisay hum ne support Kia. :p


----------



## ghazi52

Zalmi is Zalim.............................................


----------



## Zibago

S.U.R.B. said:


> Watson has got a hard grip against Wahab... anxious and holding it like a log than a bat .It does not work well against Wahab kind of bowlers.He needs to relax and apply more wrist in his work.
> 
> Cmon lala! bas aik do chikke... .I know you can do it.


ಠ_ಠ ?


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Shkur hai ak team to Aaj Jeety jisay hum ne support Kia. :p


 i agree


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

All low scoring games so far because of slow pitches of UAE which testing the skills of batsman so i assume gayle, afridi nhi clahey ga idar  Islamabd united has no good spinner because of which they lost two matches


----------



## The Sandman

Bwahahahaha  @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur

Der kha performance wo de Peshawar Zalmo. So far the two strongest teams seem to be Karachi and Peshawar. Pitches are too spin friendly, they should prepare slighly firmer pitches so we can see more hitting. T20 is about entertainment, not skill, leave that for test matches. I think matches in Sharjah will be better.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DesertFox97 said:


> Bwahahahaha  @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye


damn these babes, they hate Hamza, but droll over him if he even looks at them for a second. Just look how everyone is trying to go out of the way to look cool and getting close to him just to be in his selfie. I mean just look at them

They remind me of this Song......

Jab koi pyar sy bulae ga, tumko Humza Ali Abbasi he yaad aye ga!!!!



Shapur said:


> Der kha performance wo de Peshawar Zalmo. So far the two strongest teams seem to be Karachi and Peshawar. Pitches are too spin friendly, they should prepare slighly firmer pitches so we can see more hitting. T20 is about entertainment, not skill, leave that for test matches. I think matches in Sharjah will be better.


this aint indian paisa league (whose motto is paisa phenk tamasha dekh), just look at the logos n u will know what it is about. Their league has batsman in their logo while we have fast bowler. this explains a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Bwahahahaha  @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye




HAHAHAHA  yeh Baat hai to isay apni team main Lao Kisi Tarah bhi. :p


----------



## Shapur

Umair Nawaz said:


> this aint indian paisa league (whose motto is paisa phenk tamasha dekh), just look at the logos n u will know what it is about. Their league has batsman in their logo while we have fast bowler. this explains a lot.



IPL and PSL are both created to popularise the game amongst the masses and provide entertainment besides generating money. Everyone knows real cricket is test cricket. I am not saying pitches should be flat like roads but slightly more batting friendly pitches might make it more entertaining which is the main purpose. I know Pakistan's main strength is bowling so thats besides the point. Pitches with par scores of 160 will mean a good contest between bat and ball IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> damn these babes, they hate Hamza, but droll over him if he even looks at them for a second. Just look how everyone is trying to go out of the way to look cool and getting close to him to be in his selfie. I mean just look at them
> 
> They remind me of this Song......
> 
> Jab koi pyat sy bulae ga, tumko Humza Ali Abbasi he yaad aye ga



Who hatea Hamza? :p


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Shapur said:


> IPL and PSL are both created to popularise the game amongst the masses and provide entertainment besides generating money. Everyone knows real cricket is test cricket. I am not saying pitches should be flat like roads but slightly more batting friendly pitches might make it more entertaining which is the main purpose. I know Pakistan's main strength is bowling so thats besides the point. Pitches with par scores of 160 will mean a good contest between bat and ball IMO.


I think they are having preparation for t20 world cup which will be held in India next month and it seem pitches in India will be very much same but yes small ground like in NZ and batting friendly pitches are good for t20 entertainment because crowds want to see close matches with plenty of fours and sixes rather than one sided matches which you win because of taking singles/double and showing some temperament ..


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Who hatea Hamza? :p


Mqm ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Who hatea Hamza? :p


lol these tv babes and those express tribune liberal journalists actually hate him behind his back and talk and write rubbish about him because of his ideas and strong moral values, but if they see him in person or if he gives them a little 'lift' they all go crazy about him. Even look at that selfie notice how the babes behind him r trying hard to be in his selfie just to be close to him and going out of the way in making faces just to look 'cool' in his selfie. While i personally atleast one of them bitches behind his back at lot.


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Mqm ?



They just love Bhai. :p



Umair Nawaz said:


> lol these tv babes and those express tribune liberal journalists actually hate him behind his back and talk and write rubbish about him because of his ideas and strong moral values, but if they see him in person or if he gives them a little 'lift' they all go crazy about him. Even look at that selfie notice how the babes behind him r trying hard to be in his selfie just to be close to him and going out of the way in making faces just to look 'cool' in his selfie. While i personally atleast one of them bitches behind his back at lot.



There are few analysts they really hate him. Jealous enough maybe :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Shapur said:


> IPL and PSL are both created to popularise the game amongst the masses and provide entertainment besides generating money. Everyone knows real cricket is test cricket. I am not saying pitches should be flat like roads but slightly more batting friendly pitches might make it more entertaining which is the main purpose. I know Pakistan's main strength is bowling so thats besides the point. Pitches with par scores of 160 will mean a good contest between bat and ball IMO.


lol i think yr saying this because the criteria that is stuck in yr head is of that indian paisa league, dude those guys have always had crappy bowler, i remember one of the ex greats as saying about them that if indian bowlers were pakistani they wouldnt have made it to the first class cricket in pakistan let alone representing the country. Heck a few days ago a kid had scored 1000 pls runs not out in just 3 days in one of their lower domestic league that too in 327 or so balls this tells u about their bowling standards, everyone plays according to their strengths and so do we. And that logo tells u all.

About pitches,, they are fine, we saw luke wright scoring 83 last night and saw the likes of watson, pietersen, gayle etc failing who had scored tons of runs just before this league had started last night. Its the quality of bowlers(Mohammad Amir has scored a hat trick in the second match of league) here specially of those spinners which is making the difference b/w this league and contemporary leagues around the world.

We follow our own rules and strengths and weaknesses as well as criteria, That Indian Paisa League or others r no example for us to follow.



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> They just love Bhai. :p
> 
> 
> 
> There are few analysts they really hate him. Jealous enough maybe :p


also those female actors, specially that Saba Qamar because he dumped her ***.

Jab koi pyar sy bulae ga tumko Humza Ali Abbasi he yaad aye ga.

Dedicate to all Humza haters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> also those female actors, specially that Saba Qamar because he dumped her ***.
> 
> Jab koi pyar sy bulae ga tumko Humza Ali Abbasi he yaad aye ga.
> 
> Dedicate to all Humza haters



He didn't dump her & it was a scandal. :p


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> He didn't dump her & it was a scandal. :p


Sssshhhhhhhhhh it was true! notice she does exact opposite to his moral believes since he dumped her, just to make him angry and jealous.


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> Sssshhhhhhhhhh it was true! notice she does exact opposite to his moral believes since he dumped her, just to make him angry and jealous.




Chalooo. Aap ki logic ko 21 toppo ki salami. Please do tell me who's Ayesha Omar, Mehvish Hayat and rests are making angry.  

It's all about fame.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Chalooo. Aap ki logic ko 21 toppo ki salami. Please do tell me who's Ayesha Omar, Mehvish Hayat and rests are making angry.
> 
> It's all about fame.


Its not about them its about specifically her, she used to be fine lady but since 2012-2013 has changed.

hamza ali abbasi saba qamar - Google Search

and not every rumor is false, where there is smoke there is fire.

Ab mera zyada muu na khulwao dubara maheny k lea ban kar dain gy mods mujhe.


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> Its not about them its about specifically her, she used to be fine lady but since 2012-2013 has changed.
> 
> hamza ali abbasi saba qamar - Google Search
> 
> and not every rumor is false, where there is smoke there is fire.
> 
> Ab mera zyada muu na khulwao dubara maheny k lea ban kar dain gy mods mujhe.



 Mun aise kholate he Nahi ke ban ho. #AchaSorry. 


Anyways, I have watched few interview of her after all this fuss and she did not express any hate for him. But who knows.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Mun aise kholate he Nahi ke ban ho. #AchaSorry.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have watched few interview of her after all this fuss and she did not express any hate for him. But who knows.


last time mjhe ban b ishe lea kia tha k main ap se or marium sy flirt kar raha tha.


----------



## The Sandman

Umair Nawaz said:


> last time mjhe ban b ishe lea kia tha k main ap se or marium sy flirt kar raha tha.



yr ek to mere is thread pe post count nhi br rhe kia musibat hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> last time mjhe ban b ishe lea kia tha k main ap se or marium sy flirt kar raha tha.



:o :o :o

Phir Sahy ban tha. Better learn something from this ban.



DesertFox97 said:


> yr ek to mere is thread pe post count nhi br rhe kia musibat hai



869 ??? Wait I don't believe it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> 869 ??? Wait I don't believe it too.


baki hr thread pe barhte hain ispe nahin :/


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> baki hr thread pe barhte hain ispe nahin :/



Koi sazish ho Rahi aap Ke against. Well Mujhe to lag Raha overall he nahi bhar Rahe. Didn't you already cross 1000?


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Koi sazish ho Rahi aap Ke against. Well Mujhe to lag Raha overall he nahi bhar Rahe. Didn't you already cross 1000?


saazish?  ni yr kahan 1000  ho saazish hii hai waqai ni barh rhe hai nahiiiiiii


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> saazish?  ni yr kahan 1000



Nai Mujhe to sazish lag Rahi. Karachi Ke against ja Ke Lahore ko support Kia maybe bori na Sahy you know what I mean. Suspecting sheik sahib for that.  @Zibago yehi Hain peche is sub Ke :p 

Yes I figured the #s of posts are remaining the same.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nai Mujhe to sazish lag Rahi. Karachi Ke against ja Ke Lahore ko support Kia maybe *bori na Sahy you know what I mean*. Suspecting sheik sahib for that.
> 
> Yes I figured the #s of posts are remaining the same.


Zibago bhi ka hii hath hoga isme


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Zibago bhi ka hii hath hoga isme



Mainy to Pehle he bola I'm suspecting sheik sahib for this all. :p


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Mainy to Pehle he bola I'm suspecting sheik sahib for this all. :p


Koi Dam durood kia hoga


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Koi Dam durood kia hoga



As per my knowledge Karachi main Bengali Buht hai. Guess what? Might be black magic by baba Bengali.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> As per my knowledge Karachi main Bengali Buht hai. Guess what? Might be black magic by baba Bengali.


Hn wohi na pta ni knsa bngali baba pkra hai in logon ne match bhi harwadia mere post bhi ruk wa die. Zaalim log :'(


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> :o :o :o
> 
> Phir Sahy ban tha. Better learn something from this ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 869 ??? Wait I don't believe it too.


han to ishe lea kah raha hun k mera mun na khulwana dubara ban kar dain gy.

Waisy itna b bura nahi hu main, jaisy tume kah dia ha......


----------



## Zibago

Umair Nawaz said:


> last time mjhe ban b ishe lea kia tha k main ap se or marium sy flirt kar raha tha.





Umair Nawaz said:


> last time mjhe ban b ishe lea kia tha k main ap se or marium sy flirt kar raha tha.


Bechari mariyam ko dara kay bhaga diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Bechari mariyam ko dara kay bhaga diya


Sheikh ji kaha thaa naa... Qalandri jeet ho gi apni...

@S.U.R.B. bhai Zalmi ka esi liye bola thaa.. their body language was far better than opponent's. 

By the way I would personally like if Quetta may win the tournament. 



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> As per my knowledge Karachi main Bengali Buht hai. Guess what? Might be black magic by baba Bengali.


Apa PDF k post count k liye Karachi wala nahi kisi PDF walay kalay jadoo ki zaroorat ho gi jo k parosi mulk se bohat aye hoay hain....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> I think pitches are good. I don't know why people are complaining about the pitches. We have seen Batsmen thrashing bowlers and bowlers getting hat tricks on the same pitch.


Pitches were too slow, anyone can tell. Though the last game last night pitch evened itself out, thus the not so much spin. Hope we see roads in Sharjah.


Jazzbot said:


> Very disappointed with the pitches made so far in PSL, that's not the T20 stuff you want to offer in a league.


Agreed, We will see high scoring games today. The pitch is better now, showed signs last night. 

The broadcasting has been superb, much much much much much better than i had expected. As good as IPL, if not better. Seriously. It's been very professional. I am sure we will see more competitive games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Karachi Kings


----------



## WAJsal

Peshawar Zalmis and Javed Afridi deserve a lot of credit and respect for bringing out the APS students, it's a great gesture. 

Should i change the poll to, 'which team will win PSL?'
@krash ,@Jazzbot ,@Zibago ,@Areesh ,@Ammara Chaudhry and other?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> Peshawar Zalmis and Javed Afridi deserve a lot of credit and respect for bringing out the APS students, it's a great gesture.
> 
> Should i change the poll to, 'which team will win PSL?'
> @krash ,@Jazzbot ,@Zibago ,@Areesh ,@Ammara Chaudhry and other?


Yep you should and i expect very low numbers for Lahore after their mega litrol from Amir


----------



## I.R.A

WAJsal said:


> Peshawar Zalmis and Javed Afridi deserve a lot of credit and respect for bringing out the APS students, it's a great gesture.
> 
> Should i change the poll to, 'which team will win PSL?'
> @krash ,@Jazzbot ,@Zibago ,@Areesh ,@Ammara Chaudhry and other?



Oh I observed now the poll is about Logos and out of my ignorance I chose Quetta for winning PSL. By the way their logo bhi acha hy. So when this over hyped Karachi Kings team is facing Quetta?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Zibago said:


> Bechari mariyam ko dara kay bhaga diya


ushe ny report kia ho ga mujhe.

match ka time kya ha aj?


----------



## Zibago

Umair Nawaz said:


> ushe ny report kia ho ga mujhe.
> 
> match ka time kya ha aj?


Shoro ho gaya hay 
I am supporting KK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DesertFox97 said:


> Bwahahahaha  @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye



Damn....ye larkiyan.....I surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Damn....ye larkiyan.....I surrender


Thark la ilaaj hay ehtiyaat zaroori hay 







This was hilarious




@Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @Shamain @django

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Thark la ilaaj hay ehtiyaat zaroori hay



 acha Zibago bhai....ap bhi......this girl is very beautiful.....it is not us responsible.........jab camera man hi bar bar isko dikhaega tou hum kia kar sakte hain....hum tou match dekh rahe the

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> acha Zibago bhai....ap bhi......this girl is very beautiful.....it is not us responsible.........jab camera man hi bar bar isko dikhaega tou hum kia kar sakte hain....hum tou match dekh rahe the



The camera man has the most tharki job in the world. And when he's Desi. Allah o Akbar. :/ 

Sometimes it irritates me so much. When he keep showing any random girl from the audience. Maybe she never wanted to show up, but the camera man Bhae do everything to show her again and again. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Thark la ilaaj hay ehtiyaat zaroori hay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @Shamain @django



The best thing about that girl was she hooted for both teams. :p

Tepal's ad is overrated. If it's the same one in which the girl is, momal sheikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Peshawar Zalmis and Javed Afridi deserve a lot of credit and respect for bringing out the APS students, it's a great gesture.
> 
> Should i change the poll to, 'which team will win PSL?'
> @krash ,@Jazzbot ,@Zibago ,@Areesh ,@Ammara Chaudhry and other?



True that. With very unfortunate some people criticize him for taking kids with him. 

I think wait for the 2nd round. Nai!


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Sheikh ji kaha thaa naa... Qalandri jeet ho gi apni...
> 
> @S.U.R.B. bhai Zalmi ka esi liye bola thaa.. their body language was far better than opponent's.
> 
> By the way I would personally like if Quetta may win the tournament.
> 
> 
> Apa PDF k post count k liye Karachi wala nahi kisi PDF walay kalay jadoo ki zaroorat ho gi jo k parosi mulk se bohat aye hoay hain....



Apa? That hurts. 

Jis ne bhi Kia hai help this brother out. Parosi bhi ache he hone chiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Sir Vivian Richard on GO cam



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> acha Zibago bhai....ap bhi......this girl is very beautiful.....it is not us responsible.........jab camera man hi bar bar isko dikhaega tou hum kia kar sakte hain....hum tou match dekh rahe the



Aj bhe full tharki bana hua hay bachiyaan baar baar dikha raha hay


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Apa? That hurts



Bibi.... es ma naraz honay wala khocha koi baat nahi.... 

For those pose counts, print screen, edit, change post count, save as and set as desktop wallpaper, a solution for the time being. 



Zibago said:


> Aj bhe full tharki bana hua hay bachiyaan baar baar dikha raha hay



Ye match haranay k liye sazish ha....


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Bibi.... es ma naraz honay wala khocha koi baat nahi....
> 
> For those pose counts, print screen, edit, change post count, save as and set as desktop wallpaper, a solution for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> Ye match haranay k liye sazish ha....


Koye nahe ham sari sazishain nakaam bana dain gay


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Koye nahe ham sari sazishain nakaam bana dain gay



Nahi bahi.. Muje to dar he laga raha ha.. Q k Ye wahid sazish ha jise nakam kartay hoa baray baray nakam ho jatay hain ... lolz........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Bibi.... es ma naraz honay wala khocha koi baat nahi....
> 
> For those pose counts, print screen, edit, change post count, save as and set as desktop wallpaper, a solution for the time being.



It gives me an Aunty'ish' feelings. :p

Who ever is reading it, never gonna ask you for any solution :p


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Nahi bahi.. Muje to dar he laga raha ha.. Q k Ye wahid sazish ha jise nakam kartay hoa baray baray nakam ho jatay hain ... lolz........


Loha lohay ko kat,ta hay 




Karachi jeetay ga


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> It gives me an Aunty'ish' feelings. :p
> 
> Who ever is reading it, never gonna ask you for any solution :p



aap to naraz ho rahi hain Bibi... wese.... i was merely trying to help you.... and tell you what... as you pointed out about uncounted post .. i highly doubt that for me too.... ... on serious note... do quote wajsal or someone.... and the rest all i can do is ... Dua...



Zibago said:


> Loha lohay ko kat,ta hay



Shaikh ji... meno nai lagda je kisi ne match v wkhna ha, eho jaye lohay... toba toba...

Kon kon na mar jaye es ada pe...
K lartay hain or hath ma khanjar b nahi...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> aap to naraz ho rahi hain Bibi... wese.... i was merely trying to help you.... and tell you what... as you pointed out about uncounted post .. i highly doubt that for me too.... ... on serious note... do quote wajsal or someone.... and the rest all i can do is ... Dua...
> 
> 
> 
> Shaikh ji... meno nai lagda je kisi ne match v wkhna ha, eho jaye lohay... toba toba...
> 
> Kon kon na mar jaye es ada pe...
> K lartay hain or hath ma khanjar b nahi...



Na' not getting mad.  :chill:
ps: update me about the match please.

And yes @DesertFox97 brother tag them for help.
I think Kisi Ke bhi count nahi ho Rahe is thread pe.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> update me about the match please.



Don't worry ... .KK will win.... @Zibago has made necessary arrangements surely to counter opposition propaganda ... 

we will keep you posted...


----------



## Richard Parker

I think the pitch is balanced towards bowling especially spin.....
Batsmen are struggling to score boundaries....
Pardon me if im wrong...I believe T20 will be more fun if its a high scoring game...
Lots of boundaries and a hell for bowlerss...
Low scoring matches r boring...Anybdy agree with me?


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> KK 72/4 in 12 overs



Thanks.



The Eagle said:


> Don't worry ... .KK will win.... @Zibago has made necessary arrangements surely to counter opposition propaganda ...
> 
> we will keep you posted...



Bottom of my dil I pray Karachi lose the match just for sheik sahib.  

Thanks through.


----------



## Moonlight

Karachitties ATM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 292100
> 
> 
> 
> Karachitties ATM.



Es manhoos k baad to haar he achi ha........ I m going to change my DP.. lolz .. but wait... He doesn't represent Karachi at all though this jinx has made Karachi worst......... @Zibago bhai es ka kuch karo ya ma dp change kar lu... ....


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Es manhoos k baad to haar he achi ha........ I m going to change my DP.. lolz .. but wait... He doesn't represent Karachi at all though this jinx has made Karachi worst......... @Zibago bhai es ka kuch karo ya ma dp change kar lu... ....



Dp change? better idea. :p

This guy dictate Karachitties or maybe they love him for no reason, but his ball shape face. Very cheeky. :p He does represent Karachi for the most part. Winning of MQM in elections explained it.


----------



## Passionaire

PCB has very cunningly kept ticket price of 30 AED for two matches; whether you watch two matches or one; you have to pay 30 AED. The stadium now appears almost empty, will appear fuller at night. That strategy is a win for PSL. Great planning by PCB; otherwise I was left thinking; PSL; almost flop event.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Lahore Qalandar's mascot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Winning of MQM in elections explained it.



That's a whole new story and a bit i know how he won..... however.... leaving it like not here..... change of DP:::::; i was thinking about because of him..... 

128/4 18.3 overs


----------



## Umair Nawaz

check this out everyone our dear PDF ka pathan @Samandri 's interview Pathan k hath lay nahi nikal sakta.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723405907761320


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> That's a whole new story and a bit i know how he won..... however.... leaving it like not here..... change of DP:::::; i was thinking about because of him.....
> 
> 128/4 18.3 overs



Do so. :p

135-40 target approx. 
why all the teams who are batting first having hard time to cross 150? 130 is the average target. 
Is it because of the pitch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Do so. :p
> 
> 135-40 target approx.
> why all the teams who are batting first having hard time to cross 150? 130 is the average target.
> Is it because of the pitch?



Naaa.... I wouldn't ... ... .... 

Flat pitches, reduces the pace which in the end hard to hit....

148 to win from 20 overs for Quetta......


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Naaa.... I wouldn't ... ... ....
> 
> Flat pitches, reduces the pace which in the end hard to hit....
> 
> 148 to win from 20 overs for Quetta......



Thanks.  
Good luck team Quetta. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> aap to naraz ho rahi hain Bibi... wese.... i was merely trying to help you.... and tell you what... as you pointed out about uncounted post .. i highly doubt that for me too.... ... on serious note... do quote wajsal or someone.... and the rest all i can do is ... Dua...
> 
> 
> 
> Shaikh ji... meno nai lagda je kisi ne match v wkhna ha, eho jaye lohay... toba toba...
> 
> Kon kon na mar jaye es ada pe...
> K lartay hain or hath ma khanjar b nahi...










Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of my dil I pray Karachi lose the match just for sheik sahib.
> 
> Thanks through.


Karachi he jeetay ga jeet dilwaloan ki hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> acha Zibago bhai....ap bhi......this girl is very beautiful.....it is not us responsible.........jab camera man hi bar bar isko dikhaega tou hum kia kar sakte hain....hum tou match dekh rahe the


You are correct sir, the girl is indeed lovely and beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Qiyamat ki nishani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Shehzad ko kya ho gaya hai? he is usually a flop, at least he secured a place in T20 side, lol. Good play by Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


oh ye kahan se agya 

wait a min karachi har rhah hai? :O



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 292100
> 
> 
> 
> Karachitties ATM.


----------



## Moonlight

Quetta you Faiza beautyyyyyyyyyyy.  :p :kiss:


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Shehzad ko kya ho gaya hai? he is usually a flop, at least he secured a place in T20 side, lol. Good play by Quetta.




Ho gya hai? Well I haven't seen him playing good in any game since past few months or maybe year.


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> oh ye kahan se agya
> 
> wait a min karachi har rhah hai? :O



Sari choro Karachi lost.


----------



## Sugarcane

Zibago said:


> Koye nahe bhai change your affiliation
> #diloankaybadshah Pakistan kay champions
> @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @WAJsal @Shamain



Ok - I am now officially affiliated with Gladiators.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sari choro Karachi lost.


aho


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sari choro Karachi lost.


Lahore ko to haraya na 

Muhammad Nabi nay bohat achi bowling ki well played QG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

LoveIcon said:


> Ok - I am now officially affiliated with Gladiators.


mein bhi agar aj Lahore jeet gya to thk warna QG zindabad what do you say? @Ammara Chaudhry


Zibago said:


> Lahore ko to haraya na


Wo to bhai ki duaein thiin


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> mein bhi agar aj Lahore jeet gya to thk warna QG zindabad what do you say? @Ammara Chaudhry
> 
> Wo to bhai ki duaein thiin or baba bengali ka jadoo


Ham nay to 148 kiya aap say to wo bhe nahe hua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Ham nay to 148 kiya aap say to wo bhe nahe hua


Kya karein yr pitch hii achi nhi thi hamari dafa


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Lahore ko to haraya na
> 
> Muhammad Nabi nay bohat achi bowling ki well played QG



Aur inshAllah Lahore will beat QG. :p. He's new in team right?



DesertFox97 said:


> thk warna QG zindabad what do you say? @Ammara Chaudhry



Arayyy nai nai. :p stick to Lahore and my guts feelings say Lahore is gonna beat QG.


----------



## EAK

Mr.Nair said:


> *India is not playing*, if this is a IPL match then crowd will be full as Indians are the biggest expatriate community in UAE



thanks for the information .. now get lost.. nobody mentioned india here.. bloody attention seeking bitc*es..


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aur inshAllah Lahore will beat QG. :p. He's new in team right?
> 
> 
> 
> Arayyy nai nai. :p stick to Lahore and my guts feelings say Lahore is gonna beat QG.


Lahore ko to Islamabad bhe haraye gi Inshallah


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Arayyy nai nai. :p stick to Lahore and my guts feelings say Lahore is gonna beat QG.


Allah ap ki baat sach kare lets see ke aj Peshawar ko to hara dein ye 


Zibago said:


> Lahore ko to Islamabad bhe haraye gi Inshallah


Dreams mein apne


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Allah ap ki baat sach kare lets see ke aj Peshawar ko to hara dein ye



Again I won't be able to watch it and please keep updating me with score. I got my bio lab class today and can't even miss.  GOOD LUCK TEAM LAHORE.



Zibago said:


> Lahore ko to Islamabad bhe haraye gi Inshallah



Zaida he underestimate Nahi kar rahe?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sari choro Karachi lost.



Aap Lahorio ne nazar laga di........


----------



## The Sandman

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Aap Lahorio ne nazar laga di........


lel lgni hoti to kl hii lg jati


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DesertFox97 said:


> lel lgni hoti to kl hii lg jati



KK will fight back....QG were just lucky today


----------



## Moonlight

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Aap Lahorio ne nazar laga di........



Hahaha Kehna Kia chahte hain app.  Allah se phir dua h ke yeh nazar Lagty rahe. Ouch!


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Allah ap ki baat sach kare lets see ke aj Peshawar ko to hara dein ye
> 
> Dreams mein apne


Jo halat Lahoreki chal rahe hay wo hara he day ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Yr in media houses ko door rkhna chaye tha PSL se  they're getting personal now imo


Zibago said:


> Jo halat Lahoreki chal rahe hay wo hara he day ga


Ab aesi baat bhi ni hai


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> KK will fight back....QG were just lucky today


We need agressive opening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
Man of the match award went to *Ahmed Shehzad* for his score of 71 from 46 balls.

*Ahmed Shehzad*: “I want to thank the team members as well as the board for giving me the push to play such an innings. The key in cricket is to find gaps in the field and exploit for runs.”

*Shoaib Malik*: “I would like to give credit to Shehzad and Wright for their phenomenal performances. We hope to bounce back from this and make a successful come back in the tournament.”

*Sarfraz Ahmed*: “I would like to thank the bowlers for restricting the opposition to a target of 148 runs. That was a turning point in the match from my perspective.”


----------



## The Sandman

Two brothers playing against each other today


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hahaha Kehna Kia chahte hain app.  Allah se phir dua h ke yeh nazar Lagty rahe. Ouch!








Don't nazar lagaying again....


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Two brothers playing against each other today



That's what I was noticing. 2 outs. :/


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> That's what I was noticing. 2 outs. :/


Bari hii fazool team bnai hai yr wese lahore ne  mein to ni dekhne wala ye match


----------



## Kambojaric

lol 0/2. Game is over already I think haha.


----------



## Sugarcane

Qalandars ko shah jamal bhaijo, jaa k pappu ki taal par dhamal daalian - that's best they can do


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Bari hii fazool team bnai hai yr wese lahore ne  mein to ni dekhne wala ye match



Seriously. Stupid selections. I mean 3 outs on 4. :/

Playing worst than street players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Seriously. Stupid selections. I mean 3 outs on 4. :/
> 
> Playing worst than street players.



KK har gaye koi baat nahi QG bi apni ha  par aap ne jo tasveer share ki thi ma ne usi wakt keh dia tha KK is going to loss ... ab to ma pakka APA bolu gaa ap ko... 

Kia hoa Qalandar ko..hamain to nazar lagi thi edhar to full nahoosat chah gaye ha........


----------



## The Eagle

@Zibago lagta ha LQ ki rukhsati ka wakt a gaya ha.... reminding you about those metro tickets...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> KK har gaye koi baat nahi QG bi apni ha  par aap ne jo tasveer share ki thi ma ne usi wakt keh dia tha KK is going to loss ... ab to ma pakka APA bolu gaa ap ko...
> 
> Kia hoa Qalandar ko..hamain to nazar lagi thi edhar to full nahoosat chah gaye ha........



hahahahahhaha. Uncle jii para nahi mujhe to lagta Karachi wale sara time pray rug pe beth ke Lahore ke liye bad dua kar rahe. 

Allah poche ga.


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> This league is a failure in itself. All the matches were completely one sided so far. We cannot blame pitches as QG easily chased score of 147. Pitches are dry ( I know it is a tad slow) but when we have scored on fast pitches. It is a typical subcontinent pitch and our batsmen are failing time and again.



And I noticed one thing for the most part international played well than Pakistani players.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> @Zibago lagta ha LQ ki rukhsati ka wakt a gaya ha.... reminding you about those metro tickets...



Kar lo enjoy final to QG ka h. Na aap ka na humara. :p


----------



## Kambojaric

Jholey Jholey Laal


----------



## Richard Parker

Pakistan late to the T20 bandwagon or what????
All low scoring matches.....


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Kar lo enjoy final to QG ka h. Na aap ka na humara. :p



koi nahi apa.... Quetta bi apna ha.... 

Wese LQ k liye bad dua ki zaroorat nahi... un k halaat wese he achay nahi... lolz......

Ha ap ka na hamara... Ham sab ka.... KK in the end....  wese QG b hoa to no issue


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> Luke Right is the one who is scoring every time. It is all about experience mate. These foreign players play in almost all leagues and have experience whereas our players lack that experience. We cannot bat on fast pitches and we are not able to bat on slow pitches too. You know Dubai is a home ground for us and we have plenty of experience playing over there, still out batting is performing so poor.



What the fish. Like when will we get experienced if not even now. Wase he chawal hai. 



The Eagle said:


> koi nahi apa.... Quetta bi apna ha....
> 
> Wese LQ k liye bad dua ki zaroorat nahi... un k halaat wese he achay nahi... lolz......
> 
> Ha ap ka na hamara... Ham sab ka.... KK in the end....  wese QG b hoa to no issue



I want QG to win not because I am opposing Karachi. But because they desrve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Wese LAKH DI LAANAT on those who selected these pathetic low quality players for LQ  now either PZ or QG should win it cuz they both deserve it imo


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Wese LAKH DI LAANAT on those who selected these pathetic low quality players for LQ  now either PZ or QG should win it cuz they both deserve it imo



Time to support QG. Sara pakistan apna. :p trying to stay calm. :/


----------



## Kambojaric

100 at this point would be quite an achievement.


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> 100 at this point would be quite an achievement.



Tell me the full update please.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I want QG to win not because I am opposing Karachi. But because they desrve it.



Agreed... they deserve it.


----------



## Kambojaric

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Tell me the full update please.



Cant promise anything lol. Already have the game on at the back like a radio.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Tell me the full update please.


54/4 13th over


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

QG are really going for it...


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> 54/4 13th over



Hayeeeeee I am doubting if they can even give the target of 100. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Ali out.


----------



## Moonlight

Yeh No Halka Halka Suroor Hai Yeh Gathiya Selection Ka Qasoor Hai. ￼ :p.

Trying to keep everything halal.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Ali out.


bs zakhmo pe namak na chirko ab


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Yeh No Halka Halka Suroor Hai Yeh Gathiya Selection Ka Qasoor Hai. ￼ :p.



En se dance karwa lo bas... Cricket is out of their reach now........ ma to jeo walo ka soch raha hu... lolz ho gaya


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> ma to jeo walo ka soch raha hu...


ughhhh unhi monhooso ki waja se hua jo hua bloody jew news >.<

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> ughhhh unhi monhooso ki waja se hua jo hua bloody jew news >.<



KK har gai k @Ammara Chaudhry apa ne ek Ajeeb si picture share kar di bas.... aur LQ k saath to mustakil Geo ha... pata nahi kia ho gaa... . par end samaj a raha ha thora bohat.... lolz....


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> KK har gai k @Ammara Chaudhry apa ne ek Ajeeb si picture share kar di bas.... aur LQ k saath to mustakil Geo ha... pata nahi kia ho gaa... . par end samaj a raha ha thora bohat.... lolz....



Aap us picture ko dil pe Le Gaye ho. 
Mujhe nahi idea tha aap itna serious ho jayen ge. lol

@Zibago geo Ki manhoosat Se to hare Hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Chlo 100 to hua


----------



## Kambojaric

Finally some action. Bravo hits a 4 and 6 consecutively.

another 4 from bravo


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aap us picture ko dil pe Le Gaye ho.
> Mujhe nahi idea tha aap itna serious ho jayen ge. lol



Wese us picture ki waja se kam se kam KK par ma criticize nahi kar sakta ha... saved by the pic.... lolz


----------



## The Sandman

Dafuq is wrong with this admin yr?


----------



## Moonlight

Keep calm and eat fries.  

@DesertFox97 @The Eagle 

Especially you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Keep calm and eat fries.



aaahhhh...... you just pressed the button of hunger.... i will be right back... P


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 292151
> 
> 
> Keep calm and eat fries.
> 
> @DesertFox97 @The Eagle
> 
> Especially you guys.


mene abhi abhi kha khayein hain


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Dafuq is wrong with this admin yr?



Hard to believe this is the tournaments official youtube page. Itni galiyan parin hae bande ko.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Hard to believe this is the tournaments official youtube page. Itni galiyan parin hae bande ko.


Bongian mare ga to yehi hoga na lol


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> aaahhhh...... you just pressed the button of hunger.... i will be right back... P



Haha


----------



## Zibago

Haha Lahore Qalandars full flop performance


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Haha Lahore Qalandars full flop performance


Kasam say yr itni gandi aur ghatia performance laanat hai jsne ye street players select kie hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Main Yahan nahi hon.


----------



## Major Sam

The should change the name to Pakistan Slow League, Seems we are watching test match. 

QG deserve to win this league. Though i was supporting lahore and islamabad but both sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Main Yahan nahi hon.


mein to kehta hn abhi bhi time hai lets support QG?


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Kasam say yr itni gandi aur ghatia performance laanat hai jsne ye street players select kie hain


Jab koi pyar say haraye ga tum ko aik shaks yaad aye ga


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> mein to kehta hn abhi bhi time hai lets support QG?



Han Han let's change our dps and become official QG supporters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Major Sam said:


> lahore


only lahore ISB atleast gave some competition


----------



## Major Sam

Molana Hamza ali abbasi with APS kids


----------



## The Sandman

Hello ppl?  @Ammara Chaudhry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

Yar mujhay lagta hay ya Qalandars waqi wahayat qisam ki team banai hay


----------



## The Sandman

slapshot said:


> Yar mujhay lagta hay ya Qalandars waqi wahayat qisam ki team banai hay


bht bht ziada wahiyat agar kch krke haarte to bardaasht bhi krlete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Major Sam said:


> Molana Hamza ali abbasi with APS kids



Jan chor do us Ki



DesertFox97 said:


> bht bht ziada wahiyat agar kch krke haarte to bardaasht bhi krlete


Izat Se Har jate khair Thi


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Jan chor do us Ki
> 
> 
> Izat Se Har jate khair Thi


So who r u gonna support now?


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Hello ppl?  @Ammara Chaudhry



Done oh yeah DONE. 

Ab yeh jeet jayen nahi to I won't stay on PDF for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

DesertFox97 said:


> bht bht ziada wahiyat agar kch krke haarte to bardaasht bhi krlete


sahee baat hay yar Gail kay elawa kia khas cheez hay is team min? Koi aik adh kam ka pacer he rakh leetay team min. Is CHOOHAY PLAS ko attack dia hoa hay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Boring game man. Am looking forward to the Quetta and Peshawar match tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

so haar gae kutton ki tarah. kuch sharam hoti ha kuch haya hori ha.


----------



## karakoram

Major Sam said:


> so haar gae kutton ki tarah. kuch sharam hoti ha kuch haya hori ha.


Major sahab its a game hath hola rakho 
On topic
Our team wins zalmi roxs qalander shocked


----------



## The Sandman

Dil tordia kameeno ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

karakoram said:


> Major sahab its a game hath hola rakho
> On topic
> Our team wins zalmi roxs qalander shocked


Koi nahe Keeranchi walay harayein gay apko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Done oh yeah DONE.
> 
> Ab yeh jeet jayen nahi to I won't stay on PDF for a while.



Apa itni jaldi side maar li..... good..... ab QG ki kher nahi.... lolz..... @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Apa itni jaldi side maar li..... good..... ab QG ki kher nahi.... lolz..... @Zibago



Azhar Ali to t20 material he nahi or Wo captain h uncle jii Imran khan wali dhandali hoi h humare sath.  

HAHAHAHHAHA zarori tha side change karna. Dua karo ab jeet jayen nahi to I will leave PDF for a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Azhar Ali to t20 material he nahi or Wo captain h uncle jii Imran khan wali dhandali hoi h humare sath.
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHA zarori tha side change karna. Dua karo ab jeet jayen nahi to I will leave PDF for a time.


Azad umeedwar jab party badlain to unko kiya kehtay hain 



The Eagle said:


> Apa itni jaldi side maar li..... good..... ab QG ki kher nahi.... lolz..... @Zibago


Ham badla lain gay zaroor han khelnay ayein haan LQ ki team ki tarah waliyian marnay nahe aye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Azad umeedwar jab party badlain to unko kiya kehtay hain


Na bhai na Laohri na Peshawiri na karachiti na Quetta hum Pakistani jo jeeta hm uske ke saath PAKISTAN ZINDAABAD


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Na bhai na Laohri na Peshawiri na karachiti na Quetta hum Pakistani jo jeeta hm uske ke saath PAKISTAN ZINDAABAD


Yaani ham jamhoriyat kay sath hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Azad umeedwar jab party badlain to unko kiya kehtay hain



  not that. 
We are pro Pakistani and supporting Pakistan from the core of our hearts with putting up our avatars from all the teams.  Kyun @DesertFox97??? :p



Zibago said:


> Yaani ham jamhoriyat kay sath hain



The broken jamhoriyat. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> not that.
> We are pro Pakistani and supporting Pakistan from the core of our hearts with putting up our avatars from all the teams.  Kyun @DesertFox97??? :p


agreed 


Zibago said:


> Yaani ham jamhoriyat kay sath hain


G g blkl sahi smjhe ap


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> not that.
> We are pro Pakistani and supporting Pakistan from the core of our hearts with putting up our avatars from all the teams.  Kyun @DesertFox97??? :p
> 
> 
> 
> The broken jamhoriyat. :p


Oye i just changed my dp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> ab QG ki kher nahi.... lolz


bs dua kro ke hm karachi ki pic na lga lein  @Ammara Chaudhry 


Zibago said:


> Oye i just changed my dp


fit hai


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> not that.
> We are pro Pakistani and supporting Pakistan from the core of our hearts with putting up our avatars from all the teams.  Kyun @DesertFox97??? :p
> 
> 
> 
> The broken jamhoriyat. :p


Ham mulk o kom kay wasi tar mafaad mein kumba nawaz party mein dhamaoliyat ka elaan kartay hain


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> bs dua kro ke hm karachi ki pic na lga lein  @Ammara Chaudhry
> 
> f



Ameeeennnnnnn. I was hoping this too.


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> agreed
> 
> G g blkl sahi smjhe ap


Qom kay wasi tar mufaad mein party change @PaklovesTurkiye 



DesertFox97 said:


> bs dua kro ke hm karachi ki pic na lga lein  @Ammara Chaudhry
> 
> fit hai


Inshallah bibi ap champions ki dp lagaein gi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Oye i just changed my dp



I figured. 
   haram. 
Completely haram.  

Kidding.  ab to Har jao ge inshAllah.


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I figured.
> haram.
> Completely haram.
> 
> Kidding.  ab to Har jao ge inshAllah.


Dilwalay hartay nahe hain


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Ham mulk o kom kay wasi tar mafaad mein kumba nawaz party mein dhamaoliyat ka elaan kartay hain



La Halo Wala Quwata. 



Zibago said:


> Dilwalay hartay nahe hain



Heart attack bhi ho jata Hai. :d



Zibago said:


> Qom kay wasi tar mufaad mein party change @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> Inshallah bibi ap champions ki dp lagaein gi



Yeh time nahi aye ga. Mainy kaha tha Lahore Na jeeta to jeetnay Karachi ko bhi nahi den ge.


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> La Halo Wala Quwata.
> 
> 
> 
> Heart attack bhi ho jata Hai. :d


WO to paye zoyada khana.say hota hay 



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> La Halo Wala Quwata.
> 
> 
> 
> Heart attack bhi ho jata Hai. :d
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh time nahi aye ga. Mainy kaha tha Lahore Na jeeta to jeetnay Karachi ko bhi nahi den ge.


Lahore har gaya karachi jeet gaya aap apni khair manay Islamabad ki team say ap kay halaat to itnay gaye guzray nazar a rahain hain kay wo bhe na hara dain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> bs dua kro ke hm karachi ki pic na lga lein



Es badnazri se bachne k liye ham Al5af bhai ki DP laga lain ge q k bhai aksar farmatay hain k wo qurbani k liye tayar hain 

@Ammara Chaudhry Apa uncle keh do par KK ki DP mat lagana warna ham Amir Liaquat ko LQ ka sponsor bana dain ge.... lolz.....


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Es badnazri se bachne k liye ham Al5af bhai ki DP laga lain ge q k bhai aksar farmatay hain k wo qurbani k liye tayar hain
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry Apa uncle keh do par KK ki DP mat lagana warna ham Amir Liaquat ko LQ ka sponsor bana dain ge.... lolz.....



Haha cracked me. Please us ki sach wali qurbani de do KK ko support karun gi.  

Uncle jii fan nahi hon Amir ki liken banda bare kam ka h :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Uncle jii fan nahi hon Amir ki liken banda bare kam ka h :p



A aaah. ... ab to auntie bolu ga.... khuda ko manay ji.... muje to Sahir Lodhi ka badge mate lagta ha sometimes. ... peer Hamza wese he badnaam ha... lolz


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> A aaah. ... ab to auntie bolu ga.... khuda ko manay ji.... muje to Sahir Lodhi ka badge mate lagta ha sometimes. ... peer Hamza wese he badnaam ha... lolz



Hamza ko kuch na kehna. :p baqi no unhe kehna h kaho. :p
Nahi I am impressed with his style of speech bus.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

maza nhi a rha ..there is no excitement of t20 and no big scoring games..no close finishes 

all big hitter getting fail matches after matches..lagta ha bengalyoon ne he jitwawna ha har match fish kha k tamim or shakib


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hamza ko kuch na kehna. :p baqi no unhe kehna h kaho. :p
> Nahi I am impressed with his style of speech bus.



Haa .... Punjab ma kia kehtay ..... aaaaaaaaaaaa. ... haan Chawal he to ha... Kher chorain ghussa a raha ha ..... bright karain ese ka bhai ha haqeeqat ma I mean off the screen
... wese wo LQ k liye bilkul fit ha....


----------



## Moonlight

Raja.Pakistani said:


> maza nhi a rha ..there is no excitement of t20 and no big scoring games..no close finishes
> 
> all big hitter getting fail matches after matches..lagta ha bengalyoon ne he jitwawna ha har match fish kha k tamim or shakib



Pakistani players as such performance nahi de sake jo expected thi winning main foreigner players major role play kar rahe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@Zibago Shaikh ji DP to ant lagaI ha..... accident k baad b es ki damri nai gai.... lolz.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Haa .... Punjab ma kia kehtay ..... aaaaaaaaaaaa. ... haan Chawal he to ha... Kher chorain ghussa a raha ha ..... bright karain ese ka bhai ha haqeeqat ma I mean off the screen
> ... wese wo LQ k liye bilkul fit ha....



Who youre talking about here? Hamza or Amir? Ab itna bhi badnaam na karo Lahore ko. Bura waqat atay dair nahi lagty. Team kisi chawal ne banae. Wallahi.  

Thora humble ho jao ab. Nahi to karachi next bar bhi har jaye ga. INSHALLAH.


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> @Zibago Shaikh ji DP to ant lagaI ha..... accident k baad b es ki damri nai gai.... lolz.....


Bari tutti fruity hay yeah very cutey beauty hay yeah 
Jo bhola day sara jahan
Wo nasheli boti hay yeah



Raja.Pakistani said:


> maza nhi a rha ..there is no excitement of t20 and no big scoring games..no close finishes
> 
> all big hitter getting fail matches after matches..lagta ha bengalyoon ne he jitwawna ha har match fish kha k tamim or shakib


Kiya daltay ho fish heads mein tum aj bata he do ?
@BDforever

Jo hisab chal raha hay yeah na ho final karachi aur quetta ka ho jaye 

For all Quetta fans
@Color_Less_Sky

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> talking about



Amir Liaquat aur kon. Hamza us se Behtar he ha.... humble he humble hain ji... KK gonna win....



Zibago said:


> Bari tutti fruity hay yeah very cutey beauty hay yeah



Ha Lahore ki par support Karachi ko.... wah sheikh saab aap ki diplomacy ki kia baat ha....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Amir Liaquat aur kon. Hamza us se Behtar he ha.... humble he humble hain ji... KK gonna win....
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Lahore ki par support Karachi ko.... wah sheikh saab aap ki diplomacy ki kia baat ha....


Hamaray pass kiyamat ki nishani hay





Aur to aur Anwar Maqsood bhe hay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Amir Liaquat aur kon. Hamza us se Behtar he ha.... humble he humble hain ji... KK gonna win....
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Lahore ki par support Karachi ko.... wah sheikh saab aap ki diplomacy ki kia baat ha....



Not sure diplomacy or rang Bazi.


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Amir Liaquat aur kon. Hamza us se Behtar he ha.... humble he humble hain ji... KK gonna win....
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Lahore ki par support Karachi ko.... wah sheikh saab aap ki diplomacy ki kia baat ha....


Ye dono bhe non Karachites hain 








naraye bhutto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> naraye bhutto


JIYE ALTAF!!! oh wait


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> JIYE ALTAF!!! oh wait



 

Ps: changed my Dp since lots of drama and can't handle it all.  

But still supporting LAHORE & QG :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ps: changed my Dp since lots of drama and can't handle it all.
> 
> But still supporting LAHORE & QG :p


Same here thinking of changing it back to my normal DP's dil uth gya hai PSL se bht disappoint kia hai yr is team ne  and yea i will continue to support QG not sure about LQ though


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Same here thinking of changing it back to my normal DP's dil uth gya hai PSL se bht disappoint kia hai yr is team ne  and yea i will continue to support QG not sure about LQ though



Yeah. I'm kinda mad at the guy who selected this team. I wasn't expecting them to lose like this. By the way keep supporting Lahore though. They might play well in future so we could own them. You know. :p


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Zibago said:


> Ye dono bhe non Karachites hain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naraye bhutto



yea karachi ka owners kuch zyada show off nhi karta bombay indians k owner i ktra

yea so far quetta and peshwar zalmi are top teams but still many matches to go ..i think each team will play 8 matches


----------



## Adecypher

I am supporting Peshawar Zalmi; tomorrow's match between them and Quetta Gladiators should be a thriller....

Agree with @WAJsal bro credit should be given where its due...Javed Afridi and company did a tremendous job in bringing APS Students...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samandri

Umair Nawaz said:


> check this out everyone our dear PDF ka pathan @Samandri 's interview Pathan k hath lay nahi nikal sakta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=723405907761320


I support Quetta team under Sarfraz Ahmad


----------



## krash

WAJsal said:


> Peshawar Zalmis and Javed Afridi deserve a lot of credit and respect for bringing out the APS students, it's a great gesture.



Indeed!



WAJsal said:


> Should i change the poll to, 'which team will win PSL?'
> @krash ,@Jazzbot ,@Zibago ,@Areesh ,@Ammara Chaudhry and other?



I'd suggest we keep this as the introductory thread for the PSL. We can always make others.


----------



## Zibago

Raja.Pakistani said:


> yea karachi ka owners kuch zyada show off nhi karta bombay indians k owner i ktra
> 
> yea so far quetta and peshwar zalmi are top teams but still many matches to go ..i think each team will play 8 matches


Aj fokriyaan di chalni naye aj mitraan nay taur kadi 




Bhai bahria town aur ary nay baon waday note layein nay



Raja.Pakistani said:


> yea karachi ka owners kuch zyada show off nhi karta bombay indians k owner i ktra
> 
> yea so far quetta and peshwar zalmi are top teams but still many matches to go ..i think each team will play 8 matches


You shouldnt just brush off kk as of yet they have the deadliest all rounder combination it just wasnt their day


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Ye dono bhe non Karachites hain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naraye bhutto



Shaikh saab..... salmon iqbal ARY se ziada mehnat aap ki ha... 



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Not sure diplomacy or rang Bazi.



KK ki DP laga lain Apa. ... koi nahi.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

QG wale isliey to jeet rahe hain k unki captaincy ek khi wala kar raha hai.........Jiye sarfaraz..........KK aur QG me se koi ek jeetna chayie.....har haal me, kisi b qeemat pe.......khas tor pe KK ko......ullo k pathon pe itna paisa lagaya hai phir bhi yeh haal hai......


----------



## Zibago

Peace786 said:


> Low scoring matches, empty stadiums and one sided matches has killed the fun. Bahir k players are performing a bit, our parchi players are of no use. Look at BBL or IPL, we stand no where in front of them. Even third class SLPL or BPL is better than PSL.


Bhai night time match main log hain ab din mein dubai ki garmi kon sehnay aye ga?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Zibago said:


> Bhai night time match main log hain ab din mein dubai ki garmi kon sehnay aye ga?


_*Dil behlane ke liye Ghalib ye khayal bhi acha hai *_


----------



## Zibago

45'22' said:


> _*Dil behlane ke liye Ghalib ye khayal bhi acha hai *_


Khud daikh lo Peshawar kay match ka crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Zibago said:


> Khud daikh lo Peshawar kay match ka crowd


Kab hai match?


----------



## Zibago

45'22' said:


> Kab hai match?


8 pm


----------



## Zibago

@PaklovesTurkiye @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97





Dama dam mast kalandar











ISLU 13-0 at 2.2 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Lahore is turning out to be most weak team of the tournament. Very disappointed.


----------



## Richard Parker

Which channel does pakistanis use to watch PSL in pakistan?


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Shaikh saab..... salmon iqbal ARY se ziada mehnat aap ki ha...
> 
> 
> 
> KK ki DP laga lain Apa. ... koi nahi.....



I will never do that & salman Iqbal wali Baat bilkul theek Ki h. :p



Jazzbot said:


> Lahore is turning out to be most weak team of the tournament. Very disappointed.



Team selection is poor. Azhar Ali is not t20 material and MashAllah he's captain. I was already relying just on gayle and umar Akmal & they couldn't perform as per the expectations. :/


----------



## Zibago

ISLU 71-1 at 10 overs



Richard Parker said:


> Which channel does pakistanis use to watch PSL in pakistan?


Ptv sports,ten sports and geo sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

Lahore is overly dependent on Gayle....

Quetta/Peshawar alongwith Islamabad are pretty balanced

Karachi... i hate shoaib malik... so I hate karachi


----------



## Zibago

Sheikh sahab,s prediction 170



PurpleButcher said:


> Lahore is overly dependent on Gayle....
> 
> Quetta/Peshawar alongwith Islamabad are pretty balanced
> 
> Karachi... i hate shoaib malik... so I hate karachi


Muna hasad na kar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Richard Parker

Zibago said:


> ISLU 71-1 at 10 overs
> 
> 
> Ptv sports,ten sports and geo sports



Any of these channels HD?
Which ones have english commentary and urudu commentary?


----------



## The Eagle

Isl 4th out on 91


----------



## Zibago

Richard Parker said:


> Any of these channels HD?
> Which ones have english commentary and urudu commentary?


Nope not hd but they do show english commentry


―――∑∑∑∑∑―――――――
Oh wow what a run out
Revised prediction 150 



The Eagle said:


> Isl 4th out on 91


Bilkul hi reverse gear i thought they were going to hit 170 chalo khair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Misbah ki kismat hi kharab hay the 40 year old youngster now has to guide his team to a respictable total.


----------



## PurpleButcher

Zibago said:


> Sheikh sahab,s prediction 170
> 
> 
> Muna hasad na kar


my in laws are from sialkot.... so nothing good can come from there


----------



## Zibago

PurpleButcher said:


> my in laws are from sialkot.... so nothing good can come from there


Sialkot is my nanka


----------



## PurpleButcher

Zibago said:


> Sialkot is my nanka


Hence my point stands proven


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Nope not hd but they do show english commentry
> 
> 
> ―――∑∑∑∑∑―――――――
> Oh wow what a run out
> Revised prediction 150
> 
> 
> Bilkul hi reverse gear i thought they were going to hit 170 chalo khair



Win for KK


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Win for KK


One sided matches ka maza nahe ata



PurpleButcher said:


> Hence my point stands proven


Lagta hay sadma gehra hay haar ka 

Misbah should promote himself up the batting line i dont know why he repeats the same mistake over and over again


----------



## Jaanbaz

Becharay Islamambad walay, ab mazay lo Misbah ke captainship ka.


----------



## Zibago

Jaanbaz said:


> Becharay Islamambad walay, ab mazay lo Misbah ke captainship ka.


Isliay to main nay psl shoro honay sey pehlay he Islooite honay kay bawajood KK ko support kiya Misbah ki kismat he khotey hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

How the two of my favorite teams are doing?
Heard that Quetta is doing pretty fine and Islamabad has yet to make a mark.


----------



## Zibago

Karachi supporters 
@PaklovesTurkiye

KK 34-2 at 5.5 overs

A bumpy start but they have the depth in batting department to cover up for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

I think its gonna be a tight match.Just loving the banter on twitter. BTW can anyone tell me why everyone is ganging up against karachi and their supporters? Bhaiyyas, paan munchers etc. Too much hate.


----------



## WAJsal

A$HU said:


> I think its gonna be a tight match.Just loving the banter on twitter. BTW can anyone tell me why everyone is ganging up against karachi and their supporters? Bhaiyyas, paan munchers etc. Too much hate.


I guess you unite to take out the big gun, don't you. It's like everyone else against the CSK in IPL, same case here.


----------



## Zibago

Oh shit total collapse


----------



## Zibago

A$HU said:


> I think its gonna be a tight match.Just loving the banter on twitter. BTW can anyone tell me why everyone is ganging up against karachi and their supporters? Bhaiyyas, paan munchers etc. Too much hate.


They hate us cuz they aint us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Oh shit run out


----------



## Zibago

12 rr required ab to gaye (╥_╥)


----------



## A$HU

Noooo Karachi just did a South Africa..


----------



## PurpleButcher

Zibago said:


> Oh shit total collapse


aur rakho shoaib malik ko


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Democracy takes out the kingship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

It aint over till the fat lady sings


----------



## Zibago

115-8 at 18.4


----------



## Zibago

18 needed from 7 balls


----------



## A$HU

Zibago said:


> 115-8 at 18.4


It is over man.I think it will be a miracle if they dont finish last. :p


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal @Zibago may I download new dp???? Lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

5 balls 16 required


----------



## Zibago

122-9 and 5 balls remaining


----------



## The Eagle

Islo ko de do yaar match pehle he 2 loss ho gaye hain Un ko


----------



## Zibago

ISLU win by 2 runs


----------



## A$HU

1 ball 4..eeeeee


----------



## Moonlight

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Tush tush tush. 

Islamabaddddddddddd.


----------



## Adecypher

KK gave a got fight till the end exciting match...some nervous faces in IU camp...good win for IU.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Islo ko de do yaar match pehle he 2 loss ho gaye hain Un ko



Hello.


----------



## PurpleButcher

KHI loses again.... awesome


----------



## Moonlight

@Zibago @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hello.



Ji Apa. ..... coffee le lu.... ghaM mitane ka wakt ho gaya ha.... par koi nahi.... Islo k liye jeetna zaroori thaa. ... we don't want to kill excitement so earlier


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @DesertFox97 Karachi lost and you are not even here.


Lahore kairey jitey ay atleast we took the game to the very last ball


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 292333
> 
> 
> @Zibago @The Eagle



Lolz.... ab esa b nahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 292333
> 
> 
> @Zibago @The Eagle


Itni jaldi bhol gaye


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Ji Apa. ..... coffee le lu.... ghaM mitane ka wakt ho gaya ha.... par koi nahi.... Islo k liye jeetna zaroori thaa. ... we don't want to kill excitement so earlier



Right.  

Karachi Ke muzaafat main sumandar main doobne Ka waqat hua chahata hai.


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Itni jaldi bhol gaye



We have played 2 games yet. Hope is there.


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Lahore kairey jitey ay atleast we took the game to the very last ball




Hum ne play bhi do Ki Hain Abhi.


----------



## Adecypher

Chalo tournament kuch or exciting to howa...AND next up is the match I am waiting for....BIG GAME


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Right.
> 
> Karachi Ke muzaafat main sumandar main doobne Ka waqat hua chahata hai.



Lahore walay apne maqami nadi ma doob jain


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Lahore walay apne maqami nadi ma doob jain


Sok nehr day kol


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Lahore walay apne maqami nadi ma doob jain



Le 5 rivers bhi Hain.  

Hopefully painkiller nahi chiye ho gi.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Karachi Ke muzaafat



Aaj he ho kar aya hu...


----------



## Zibago

Adecypher said:


> Chalo tournament kuch or exciting to howa...AND next up is the match I am waiting for....BIG GAME


I am supporting Quetta in next match


----------



## Pakistani till death

Finally islamabad won! Now i can comment here. Haan bhai karachi kesa diya?  aaj we made karachi sleep at 8


----------



## A$HU

Zibago said:


> I am supporting Quetta in next match


You like selfie?


----------



## Archie

Can any one share streaming link for PSL

I want to watch Pakistani domestic matches

Hope its better than the Guli cricket played in BPL


----------



## Adecypher

Zibago said:


> I am supporting Quetta in next match



Zalmi all the way...let see who wins...BTW I like Anwar Ali in QG team banda dil say khelta hey...good player and of-course not to mention Sarfaraz


----------



## A$HU

Archie said:


> Can any one share streaming link for PSL
> 
> I want to watch Pakistani domestic matches
> 
> Hope its better than the Guli cricket played in BPL


Search for psl live on youtube's search bar.


----------



## Moonlight

Pakistani till death said:


> Finally islamabad won! Now i can comment here. Haan bhai karachi kesa diya?  aaj we made karachi sleep at 8



Aisa supporter hone Ka Kia Faida. :p 
Supporter nahi Hain Phir bhi defend Kar Rahe Islambad ko


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dama dam mast kalandar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLU 13-0 at 2.2 overs


Hn j bhai kya keh rhe the aap?


----------



## Adecypher

QG Toss jeet chukey hain....Sarfaraz sound too confident...LET CCCCCCC


----------



## Moonlight

GOOD LUCK TEAM QUETTA.


----------



## The Sandman

GL Quetta Gladiators 
btw @The Eagle @Zibago bhaion ye kya hogya ISLU se har gye? chlo koi ni hota hai


----------



## Pakistani till death

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aisa supporter hone Ka Kia Faida. :p
> Supporter nahi Hain Phir bhi defend Kar Rahe Islambad ko


Im a true isloo-ite and a united supporter. Finally we won today and hopefully would finish 3rd ahead of kings and qalanders as we all know its going to be a quetta peshawar final 
Proud burger proud isloo-ite UNITED WE WIN


----------



## Moonlight

Pakistani till death said:


> Im a true isloo-ite and a united supporter. Finally we won today and hopefully would finish 3rd ahead of kings and qalanders as we all know its going to be a quetta peshawar final
> Proud burger proud isloo-ite UNITED WE WIN



Ab koi Faida nahi. in sub words Ka.


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Hn j bhai kya keh rhe the aap?


2 runs say haray we took it the last ball unlike a certain geo sponsored team


----------



## Zibago

Adecypher said:


> Zalmi all the way...let see who wins...BTW I like Anwar Ali in QG team banda dil say khelta hey...good player and of-course not to mention Sarfaraz


Muhammad Nabi bohat khatarnaak bowler hay


----------



## Adecypher

Zibago said:


> Muhammad Nabi bohat khatarnaak hay


----------



## Zibago

Pakistani till death said:


> Im a true isloo-ite and a united supporter. Finally we won today and hopefully would finish 3rd ahead of kings and qalanders as we all know its going to be a quetta peshawar final
> Proud burger proud isloo-ite UNITED WE WIN


Am an islooite supporter of KK


----------



## Pakistani till death

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ab koi Faida nahi. in sub words Ka.


United will make it 2 out of 2 next match against the lahore ( city of my birth ). Faida ab hi hai yeh sab kehne ka. Pehle hum show nahi karte thay par asli baadsha king misbah aur islamabad humaray dil mein tha
Ab zaban mein bhi 
Btw supporting quetta now!


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> geo sponsored team


Jese ke mene kha hm sb ke sath hain  @Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Moonlight

Pakistani till death said:


> United will make it 2 out of 2 next match against the lahore ( city of my birth ). Faida ab hi hai yeh sab kehne ka. Pehle hum show nahi karte thay par asli baadsha king misbah aur islamabad humaray dil mein tha
> Ab zaban mein bhi
> Btw supporting quetta now!



Hahaha. Hum Yahan support Kar Rahe from the day one. Yahan Aur he story h. :p 

Same here hooting for QG.


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Jese ke mene kha hm sb ke sath hain  @Ammara Chaudhry



Han pro Pakistani Hain hum.  jo jeeta us Ke Wo jeet Pakistani Ki h.


----------



## The Sandman

But srsly today's match is gonna be really interesting imo


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Curious_Guy said:


>


This one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> GL Quetta Gladiators
> btw @The Eagle @Zibago bhaion ye kya hogya ISLU se har gye? chlo koi ni hota hai



We fought till last ball 
Sab ham jeet jain to baki teams ka kia ho ga....


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> Sab ham jeet jain to baki teams ka kia ho ga....


lol khush fehmiyan bhai is se sabak sihko ARY bht over hogya tha bhl gye?


----------



## Adecypher

Enjjoyyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Adecypher said:


> Enjjoyyyy


Peshawar zindabad  @Zibago islye keh rha hn neutral ho jao fayda min rho ge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> lol khush fehmiyan bhai is se sabak sihko ARY bht over hogya tha bhl gye?



Bhai over to day 1st se Qalandars and Jew chal rahay thay.... lolz..... ham to ronaq bahar rahay hoay hain..... 



DesertFox97 said:


> lol khush fehmiyan bhai is se sabak sihko ARY bht over hogya tha bhl gye?



Bhai over to day 1st se Qalandars and Jew chal rahay thay.... lolz..... ham to ronaq bahar rahay hoay hain.....


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> Bhai over to day 1st se Qalandars and Jew chal rahay thay


Na ziadti nhi hm kbhi over ni hue ghalat baat ni krni yr jew jesa bhi chawal ho pr ary ki trhan over ni hua

Isme afridi ki rooh kese agyi hahaha


----------



## Adecypher

Dam Anwar Ali ---- DESI SLEDGING  its like ASHes series Pakistani style


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> Na ziadti nhi hm kbhi over ni hue ghalat baat ni krni yr jew jesa bhi chawal ho pr ary ki trhan over ni hua
> 
> Isme afridi ki rooh kese agyi hahaha



Esi baat nahi bas LQ ko dance le do oba. ... lolz


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> Esi baat nahi bas LQ ko dance le do oba. ... lolz


Nhi ghatia selection of players le doobi


----------



## kalibr

sorry to say but stadium is empty, hardly 400 people will be there in 1st season of PSL....


----------



## The Sandman

Awla bhai awla


----------



## Adecypher

Very good field placing (Planning) led to two wickets fell.....still not all over....spinner got to the act.
@kalibr 
Fans are arriving still...


----------



## The Sandman

Kya zabardast fielding hai bhai


----------



## Adecypher

lala's captaincy ka imtihaan hey aaj...


----------



## The Sandman

There goes another


----------



## Zibago

44-3 at 9.3


----------



## Adecypher

Guys atleast take single at every ball...run rate is really slow after 10 overs 4.7...


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Peshawar zindabad  @Zibago islye keh rha hn neutral ho jao fayda min rho ge


Na bhai ham Malik kay sath hain


----------



## Adecypher

SIX ------------------ my goodness FINALYYYYY ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDD 
OUT  such a costly "chakka"


----------



## Moonlight

Adecypher said:


> SIX ------------------ my goodness FINALYYYYY



Anddddddddd out. QGGGGG.


----------



## Adecypher

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Anddddddddd out. QGGGGG.


I need to pin my hopes on LALA...


----------



## Zibago

Gull dozer vs boom boom

Afridi out


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Gull dozer vs boom boom
> 
> Afridi out



Afridi outttttttt. Lol


----------



## The Sandman

chlo aya aur gya


----------



## Moonlight

Adecypher said:


> I need to pin my hopes on LALA...



Ouchhhhhhhh.


----------



## Adecypher

Yaara its not fine at ALLLLLL



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ouchhhhhhhh.



girtain hein shey sawaar hi madan-e-jang mein


----------



## The Sandman

ahahahaha


----------



## Moonlight

Adecypher said:


> Yaara its not fine at ALLLLLL
> 
> 
> 
> girtain hein shey sawaar hi madan-e-jang mein




Quetta Quetta all the way. 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Sarfaraz behind the wicket 

Shaba shaba relax nahi hona relax nahi hona......good captaincy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Uff Lahore qalandar ki ads


----------



## The Sandman

Hahaa sarfraz sahi bnda hai yr


----------



## Adecypher

Zibago said:


> Uff Lahore qalandar ki ads



I agree the ADS could have been much better...


----------



## Moonlight

Who agrees with me on that, foreigner players are playing for us, supporting cricket, making it better for our new comers with playing in PSL and they deserve respect? I honestly did not like Gul's teasing reaction to Dwaid Malan on his out? 

@Zibago @DesertFox97 @The Eagle.


----------



## Adecypher

I reckon now the plan is to play out all the overs and see if they can accelerate the run rate in the middle ----------- sort of rebuilding phase...


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Hahaa sarfraz sahi bnda hai yr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Adecypher said:


> I agree the ADS could have been much better...


Try this link guys @Zibago 







Zibago said:


>


kya yd krwa dia


Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I honestly did not like Gul's teasing reaction to Dwaid Malan on his out?


Game mein chlta hai ye sb kch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Who agrees with me on that, foreigner players are playing for us, supporting cricket, making it better for our new comers with playing in PSL and they deserve respect? I honestly did not like Gul's teasing reaction to Dwaid Malan on his out?
> 
> @Zibago @DesertFox97 @The Eagle.


Chalta hay its part and parcel of this game bibi



DesertFox97 said:


> Try this link guys @Zibago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kya yd krwa dia
> 
> Game mein chlta hai ye sb kch


Moka moka


----------



## The Sandman

Shah nawaz shabash bache


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Chalta hay its part and parcel of this game bibi



I understand this, but since they're playing for us. That's my point.


----------



## Adecypher

SIX great SHOT and another ONE


----------



## Zibago

PZ 95-4 at 16.4

Sheikh sahab,s prediction 130-35


----------



## Adecypher

Zibago said:


> Sheikh sahab,s prediction 130-35



Kaafi close hey ... optimistically speaking that is


----------



## Zibago

103 at 17.3


----------



## Adecypher

SIX ALL POWER ALL MUSCLES


----------



## Zibago

Adecypher said:


> Kaafi close hey ... optimistically speaking that is


111-5 at 18

Sarfaraz missed an oppurtunity


----------



## Adecypher

missed stumping chance .... and a wide chalo it helps....great spin bowling by Nawaz C & B.


----------



## Zibago

Nawaz (✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)

120-6 at 19

Sheikh sahab ki prediction durust sabit hotey hoye
128-6 and 4 balls to go


----------



## Adecypher

WOW MASSIVE SIX BY SAMMY


----------



## Zibago

Ouuuutttt

Wahab to go boom or bust

Exact 135


----------



## Adecypher

OR Sheikh Sahib ki prediction waqai sahi sabit howi 

 dropped catch


----------



## Zibago

Adecypher said:


> OR Sheikh Sahib ki prediction waqai sahi sabit howi



Jeyonda ray kaka


----------



## 45'22'

Zibago said:


> 8 pm





Zibago said:


> Khud daikh lo Peshawar kay match ka crowd





45'22' said:


> _*Dil behlane ke liye Ghalib ye khayal bhi acha hai *_


----------



## Zibago

Super phando by QG


----------



## Moonlight

Quetta Quetta Quetta. :kiss:


----------



## Adecypher

OUT 35 - 1, good bowling....


----------



## Zibago

Lala takes Wright,s wicket


----------



## Adecypher

Luke goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee LALA struck here you go


----------



## Zibago

QG 35-2

40-2 at 5.3


----------



## Adecypher

Great shot by Sarfaraz... 4, 40 - 2 "GAME ON HAI"


----------



## Zibago

A huge six by Peterson
57-2 at 7.3

68-2 at 9.3 overs


----------



## The Sandman

lar para umpire se haha


----------



## Zibago

Sarafaraz gone


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> lar para umpire se haha



Fine ho ga ab Isay. Paka! :p


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Fine ho ga ab Isay. Paka! :p


Ban he na lag jaye


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Ban he na lag jaye



I hope NOTTTTTTT. Wase umpire ke sath aise baat Karni bhi Nahi chiye.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I hope NOTTTTTTT. Wase umpire ke sath aise baat Karni bhi Nahi chiye.


wo hai hii andha to bnda kia kre


----------



## Adecypher

Stumped .... 96/5....


----------



## Zibago

101-5 at 15 overs


----------



## Adecypher

Jab tak Kevin P crease per hey QG have good chance...4


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Un won by 2 runs


Zalmi 135/7 v Quetta Glad 113/5 (16.2/20 ov) at Dubai (DSC) on Feb 7, 2016

Quetta Gladiators require another 23 runs with 5 wickets and 22 balls remaining


Quetta Gladiators 116/6 (16.5/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators require another 20 runs with 4 wickets and 19 balls remaining


----------



## Adecypher

Kevin P is gooooooooooooooooooooooooooone .....zabardast LALA


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
Peshawar Zalmi 135/7 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators 118/7 (17.5/20 ov)

Quetta Gladiators require another 18 runs with 3 wickets and 13 balls remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.61
Last 5 ovs 32/3 RR 6.40
Required RR 8.30

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.75


Zulfiqar Babar (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)
Elton Chigumbura (rhb) 1 3 0 0 33.33 1 (2b)


*Bowlers* ..................*O* *M* *R* *W* 
Junaid Khan (lf)..... 3.5 0 28 1 
Wahab Riaz (lf)....... 3.0 0 23 2


----------



## Major Sam

SIXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

whooooooo


----------



## Moonlight

Quetta you Faiza beautyyyyyyyyyyy. Alhumdulillah. 

Quetta for Baluchistan <3 :kiss:

Ab sahy wali team ko support Kia hai.  @DesertFox97


----------



## Adecypher

Great DRAMA great GAME of T20 hard luck for Zalmi but gave a great fight an over all great game...Congrats to QG supporters...


----------



## Major Sam

QG won.... yahooooo

they deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Quetta you Faiza beautyyyyyyyyyyy. Alhumdulillah.
> 
> Quetta for Baluchistan <3 :kiss:



Who is Faiza?


----------



## EAK

Quetttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

LoveIcon said:


> Who is Faiza?


 Yes who is Faiza


----------



## Moonlight

LoveIcon said:


> Who is Faiza?




Faiza beauty cream.  you just missed this ad of Faiza beauty meaning you missed best thing of 2015


----------



## ghazi52

They deserve it ..............................


----------



## Zibago

The least expensive team with the biggest punch


----------



## The Sandman

Quettaaaaa!!! awla match maza agya


----------



## Adecypher

Zibago said:


> The least expensive team with the biggest punch



Very true and I am happy they are winning...Anwar Ali ney mujhay bohat impress kiya hey


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> The least expensive team with the biggest punch


and without any shokhi too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

Congratulations Quetta. 

On another note. Personally our life goal is done, Karachi beat Lahore. After that it doesn't matter.


----------



## The Sandman

Jaanbaz said:


> Karachi beat Lahore


Lahore ki team thaki hui hai isliye jeet gye bari teams ke aage dekh liya na kya haal hua hai


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Yea PSL youtube ka admin lagta ha kohe gay ha..udar match k bech main apni skype k screen dhika rha tha


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Yea PSL youtube ka admin lagta ha kohe gay ha..udar match k bech main apni skype k screen dhika rha tha


Bht hii koi ch*** banda hai mein to pehle din se keh rha hn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Yea PSL youtube ka admin lagta ha kohe gay ha..udar match k bech main apni skype k screen dhika rha tha



wtf.



DesertFox97 said:


> Lahore ki team thaki hui hai isliye jeet gye bari teams ke aage dekh liya na kya haal hua hai



ye team sirf Lahore ko haranay kay liye banai thi.


----------



## Adecypher

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Yea PSL youtube ka admin lagta ha kohe gay ha..udar match k bech main apni skype k screen dhika rha tha


Not just that kal to ganey bi ga raha tha beech mein....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Jaanbaz said:


> wtf.
> 
> .


yea those who were watching it live on youtibe channel know what i am talking about..he was showing the video of his skype rather than showing psl live match..he was adding guys even from afghnaistan for group calling..for thsi shit i had to make account in crciketgateaway.com to watch it live in there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> yea those who were watching it live on youtibe channel know what i am talking about..he was showing the video of his skype rather than showing psl live match..he was adding guys even from afghnaistan for group calling..for thsi shit i had to make account in crciketgateaway.com to watch it live in there


Try this link next time
PSL Live HD - YouTube


----------



## friendly_troll96

ye hindian kapooray psl k youtube channel pe pakistani langray aam lene jatay hn...kahin tuo peechha chhorro kanjro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


> Try this link next time
> PSL Live HD - YouTube


sure ..is this official?
I was on official youtube channel of PSL.



Adecypher said:


> Not just that kal to ganey bi ga raha tha beech mein....


official channel ka mazaq bana k rakh dia...
this was clean though
Cricket gateway


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> sure ..is this official?
> I was on official youtube channel of PSL.


I can't say anything but there were literally no ads at all and no logo of any channel except HBL PSL in top left and it was in 720p too so try it oh and no g** admin too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

QG won.... yahooooo

they deserve it 


Raja.Pakistani said:


> sure ..is this official?
> I was on official youtube channel of PSL.
> 
> 
> official channel ka mazaq bana k rakh dia...
> this was clean though
> Cricket gateway



Cricket gate way is an official media for PSL, her you can watch in full HD. even they have app for iOS and Android.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

*PSL official channel: Live - PSL Pakistan Super League*


----------



## The Sandman

WTF? 
@Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @The Eagle @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani


----------



## Adecypher

DesertFox97 said:


> WTF?
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @The Eagle @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani



Sahi to bol rahein hein "charya" hein...


----------



## The Sandman

Adecypher said:


> Sahi to bol rahein hein "charya" hein...


mtlb?


----------



## Adecypher

DesertFox97 said:


> mtlb?


"charya" = mad, so they are mad to support AH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

DesertFox97 said:


> WTF?
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @The Eagle @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani


if Altaf is so good... why are these assholes in dubai instead of karachi?


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> WTF?
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @The Eagle @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani



I am sorry but fitayy mun of 2 Rs on them. I don't know why then they complain about all those problems in Karachi. :/


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Who agrees with me on that, foreigner players are playing for us, supporting cricket, making it better for our new comers with playing in PSL and they deserve respect? I honestly did not like Gul's teasing reaction to Dwaid Malan on his out?
> 
> @Zibago @DesertFox97 @The Eagle.



No disrespect is ever meant in such act. Its like part of the game ....



DesertFox97 said:


> WTF?



No problem after all they paid a ticket to go to stadium. Lolz.... This is what really they are.... The Ethnic snake....


----------



## WAJsal

kalibr said:


> sorry to say but stadium is empty, hardly 400 people will be there in 1st season of PSL....


House full on Friday, this was expected: a low crowd. We will see a good crowd in Sharjah, that's for sure. It was never about making the league successful financially, we just needed to get it going. IPL, Big Bash is a great platform for the domestic players to learn at, we need that. I would say we will see good crowds.


DesertFox97 said:


> WTF?
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @The Eagle @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani


Make way for the educated class, lol. I don't think we have seen such behavior from any other supporters. Then again we as a nation live in a slave-mentality. 


Lol, @Ammara Chaudhry has already changed her DP, so has @DesertFox97 , best supporters ever!
@Zibago , yeh dekho.


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Lol, @Ammara Chaudhry has already changed her DP, so has @DesertFox97 , best supporters ever!
> @Zibago , yeh dekho




Aray nahi. Still supporting LQ along with QG. There was so much drama, so I had to change.
Plus pro Pakistani supporting all the teams. :p


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> House full on Friday, this was expected: a low crowd. We will see a good crowd in Sharjah, that's for sure. It was never about making the league successful financially, we just needed to get it going. IPL, Big Bash is a great platform for the domestic players to learn at, we need that. I would say we will see good crowds.
> 
> Make way for the educated class, lol. I don't think we have seen such behavior from any other supporters. Then again we as a nation live in a slave-mentality.
> 
> 
> Lol, @Ammara Chaudhry has already changed her DP, so has @DesertFox97 , best supporters ever!
> @Zibago , yeh dekho.


Kiya hua ? 
I am still supporting KK


----------



## Zibago

اس کو کھتے ھیں لوٹاکریسی


----------



## WAJsal

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aray nahi. Still supporting LQ along with QG. There was so much drama, so I had to change.
> Plus pro Pakistani supporting all the teams. :p


LOL, lol, yeah right. This is so typical. 


Zibago said:


> Kiya hua ?
> I am still supporting KK


I meant to say, look at them changing sides to Quetta, lol. Ham harein yah jetein, KK all the way.


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> LOL, lol, yeah right. This is so typical.
> 
> I meant to say, look at them changing sides to Quetta, lol. Ham harein yah jetein, KK all the way.


Jamhoriyat kay wasi tar mafaad mein party tabdeel


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Jamhoriyat kay wasi tar mafaad mein party tabdeel



Kia ye khula tazad nahi ha....


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Kia ye khula tazad nahi ha....


Ye dhandli nahe dhandla hay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

So what does the points table say

Which team is looking like it will lift the cup


----------



## WAJsal

https://twitter.com/thepslt20?lang=en



Archie said:


> So what does the points table say
> 
> Which team is looking like it will lift the cup


Can't be said for sure, i would say we are yet to see the best Cricket from all teams. Wait for matches in Sharjah.


----------



## Zibago

Archie said:


> So what does the points table say
> 
> Which team is looking like it will lift the cup


Win-Lost
Quetta
3-0
Karachi
1-2
Islamabad
1-2
Peshawar
2-1
Lahore
0-2


----------



## WAJsal

lol, second question.
https://twitter.com/thepslt20?lang=en

Shehzad never fails to disappoint! @Jazzbot 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=916696678429434

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

WAJsal said:


> lol, second question.
> https://twitter.com/thepslt20?lang=en
> 
> Shehzad never fails to disappoint! @Jazzbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=916696678429434



Chris Gayle se training to ni le rha yeh


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore vs Quetta today. Lahore gonna get its *** whopped lol


----------



## Anees

Why Stadium are Empty ???...


----------



## WAJsal

Anees said:


> Why Stadium are Empty ???...


House full on Friday, this was expected in Dubai. Expect decent crowds and games in Sharjah. I hope we see PSL in Pakistan next year.


----------



## Anees

WAJsal said:


> House full on Friday, this was expected in Dubai. Expect decent crowds and games in Sharjah. I hope we see PSL in Pakistan next year.










Are u sure Friday Match ...???


----------



## WAJsal

Anees said:


> Are u sure Friday Match ...???


Heard it from Ramiz Raja on commentary. If i am not wrong it was the Peshawar's first game, stadium was quite packed, not full, i guess. Again, was this not expected?


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> Shehzad never fails to disappoint! @Jazzbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=916696678429434




Shauk ache nai hain iss ke.. 



Kambojaric said:


> Lahore vs Quetta today. Lahore gonna get its *** whopped lol




I'm from Lahore so naturally was rooting for Lahore before start of tournament despite having reservations about Lahore's team selection. However, after first couple of matches I've lost hope for Lahore. Supporting Quetta now..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> Shauk ache nai hain iss ke..



tbhi to Yeh apni shadi pe b itna khush ni hua jitna khush yeh Afridi k 7 hne pe hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Muhammad Omar said:


> tbhi to Yeh apni shadi pe b itna khush ni hua jitna khush yeh Afridi k 7 hne pe hota hai




Jitna dheyan iss ka Afridi pe hota hy, utna apni batting pe bi hota to ye aik decent batsman hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Jazzbot said:


> Jitna dheyan iss ka Afridi pe hota hy, utna apni batting pe bi hota to ye aik decent batsman hota.



True...


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @Color_Less_Sky

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WAJsal

Peace786 said:


> Bhai house full kab hua ? I was also watching the match and only 50 to 60% stadium was full and that too when it was a holiday in Dubai.


Source: Ramiz Raja on commentary, last night. I think it was quite a good crowd, not a house full. He must be referring to the tickets sold.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Eagle said:


> @WAJsal @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @Color_Less_Sky


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


>







Zibago said:


> Karachi supporters
> @PaklovesTurkiye



I want a job in Dubai now.


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I want a job in Dubai now.


You shouldve seen the ISLU female supporters with Shaniera damn lemons no wonder they won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> You shouldve seen the ISLU female supporters with Shaniera damn lemons no wonder they won



I saw and after seeing her, i started feeling some sympathy/support for Islamabad United.


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I saw and after seeing her, i started feeling some sympathy/support for Islamabad United.


I am not talking about Shaniera i am talking about the supporters with Shaniera, ISLU didnt post their pics but if you watched the match closely you wouldve noticed aik say bhar kar aik chicken karhai,siri paye,chapal kabab,zinger burger sara menu tha wahaan 
Aqalmand kay liay ishara kafi hay XD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> I am not talking about Shaniera i am talking about the supporters with Shaniera, ISLU didnt post their pics but if you watched the match closely you wouldve noticed aik say bhar kar aik chicken karhai,siri paye,chapal kabab,zinger burger sara menu tha wahaan
> Aqalmand kay liay ishara kafi hay XD



I got it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I got it.


Acha muna ab aqailay rewind kar kay he na daikhna snapshot yahaan bhe post karna

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> I am not talking about Shaniera i am talking about the supporters with Shaniera, ISLU didnt post their pics but if you watched the match closely you wouldve noticed aik say bhar kar aik chicken karhai,siri paye,chapal kabab,zinger burger sara menu tha wahaan
> Aqalmand kay liay ishara kafi hay XD



tobah tumharay ye isharay.... lolz........... Shaikh saab ma keya le gaye tussi.....


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> @WAJsal @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @Color_Less_Sky



Shutter down hartal?


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Shutter down hartal?



Nop... not at all... ab shutter down walo ko almost Rangers k shoes ka size and weight pata lag gaya ha.... hahaha h..... lolz...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Nop... not at all... ab shutter down walo ko almost Rangers k shoes ka size and weight pata lag gaya ha.... hahaha h..... lolz...



Maybe hunger strike. Lol

Tell me today's match timing please.


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> tobah tumharay ye isharay.... lolz........... Shaikh saab ma keya le gaye tussi.....



Raaz Keh Detey Hain Nazuk Se
Ishare Aksar ...
Itni Hasaas Mohabbat Ki Zubaan
Hoti Hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

WAJsal said:


> Lol, @Ammara Chaudhry has already changed her DP, so has @DesertFox97 , best supporters ever!
> @Zibago , yeh dekho.


We're neutral jo jeeta hm uske sath 



The Eagle said:


>


Jieyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Altaaaaf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Lahore on top

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Tell me today's match timing please.





*8th Match*



VS




*Dubai Cricket Stadium*
MONDAY 08 FEB, 2016AT 09:00 PM (PKT)


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


>


Toba toba



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Tell me today's match timing please.


MATCH ZONE | PSL


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


>



Bhai kuch aur dastyab nahi tha.... lolz


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Toba toba
> 
> 
> MATCH ZONE | PSL



@The Eagle thanks 

Thanks. Hope Lahore wins today. :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Thanks. Hope Lahore wins today. :p



welcome & may the wish come true but wouldn't  ........ Today Karachites be like Go Gladiators ......


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> welcome & may the wish come true but wouldn't  ........ Today Karachites be like Go Gladiators ......



Na chair malanga nu.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Na chair malanga nu.



Ea Ki rola pe gaya.... Quetta bazi le gaya...... Malang dhamal he kartay reh jain ge... 

but i think they have the right at least win one of their matches  after all people spent money for their win rather dance pe chance........


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Ea Ki rola pe gaya.... Quetta bazi le gaya...... Malang dhamal he kartay reh jain ge...
> 
> but i think they have the right at least win one of their matches  after all people spent money for their win rather dance pe chance........



Arayyy Aisa bhi nahi bus luck ne sath nahi diya. ;D 

Ab zarori nahi Ke humesha Aisa ho or Wohi to they spend whole lots of money we deserve one.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Thanks. Hope Lahore wins today. :p


Sry but ain't gonna support them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Sry but ain't gonna support them



Don't tell me that. :o :p 

Am I the only one here today, who's kind supporting LAHORE?


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Don't tell me that. :o :p
> 
> Am I the only one here today, who's kind supporting LAHORE?


They don't deserve it yar koi team to hai ni bacho ki tarhan khelte hain aur aj to chris gayle bhi nhi kher wo hota bhi to kya krta


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> They don't deserve it yar koi team to hai ni bacho ki tarhan khelte hain aur aj to chris gayle bhi nhi kher wo hota bhi to kya krta



Today is the last match I am supporting them. I want to give another chance to see what they do. :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Am I the only one here today, who's kind supporting LAHORE?



I think yes unfortunately.... lolz...... Ghalib dil k behlanay ko khayal acha ha.... Apa dekhye kia hota ha...


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I am supporting LQ today.



Stay tune.  
Don't change your side today. Support until the last moment.



The Eagle said:


> I think yes unfortunately.... lolz...... Ghalib dil k behlanay ko khayal acha ha.... Apa dekhye kia hota ha...



They're playing well so far. :p 
It's Qalandars' day. :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Stay tune.
> Don't change your side today. Support until the last moment.



yeah... after game over... you are free and at liberty to change ... (trap alert)... lolz....



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> They're playing well so far. :p
> It's Qalandars' day. :p



The well..... we have seen.

2 chances missed by Sarfraz.... looks like going to loose...


----------



## Major Sam

whyi have gut feeling k aj lahore jeet jaega

chakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Fourrrrrr


Yahoooooooooooo


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> yeah... after game over... you are free and at liberty to change ... (trap alert)... lolz....
> 
> 
> 
> The well..... we have seen.
> 
> 2 chances missed by Sarfraz.... looks like going to loose...



Itna underestimate Na karo Hume. Aaj Lahoriyo Ka din h inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

chaaa gae lahoriyeee


----------



## Moonlight

Yeahhhhhhh it's Lahore day. InshAllah! :kiss:


----------



## friendly_troll96

lagta hy lahoriyion ne aaj daba k khota karahi khai hvi hy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

aj chris gayl ni khel rha uski barkat lagti ha,


----------



## Moonlight

friendly_troll96 said:


> lagta hy lahoriyion ne aaj daba k khota karahi khai hvi hy



Jealous enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

666666666666666666666666666666666666666

6


----------



## Moonlight

What a hit what a hit.


----------



## Major Sam

aik aur 

666666666


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Jealous enough?


khota karahi khanay walon se?


----------



## Major Sam

Free Hittt


----------



## Moonlight

friendly_troll96 said:


> khota karahi khanay walon se?



Nahi Aaj Ki game Se. :p


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nahi Aaj Ki game Se. :p


pehli aur akhri khushi lahoriyon ki...


----------



## The Sandman

wah yeh chamatkar kese ho gya


----------



## Major Sam

what a classy game today


----------



## friendly_troll96

akmal ki shakal tuo dekho zra... jese phattay hve mozay se angootha bahr nikla hva ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

HI :p

@Zibago @DesertFox97 and @The Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

chakay pe chakaa de chakaaa


----------



## Spring Onion

friendly_troll96 said:


> akmal ki shakal tuo dekho zra... jese phattay hve mozay se angootha bahr nikla hva ho



aur wo bhi aisa badshakla jesa kisi mard ka angotha ho


----------



## Moonlight

Even all those winning games were not played like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> HI :p
> 
> @Zibago @DesertFox97 and @The Eagle.


Shukar hai inhe bhi sharam agyi and zibago sb se ziada score banane wali team bn hyi hai LQ


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Shukar hai inhe bhi sharam agyi and zibago sb se ziada score banane wali team bn hyi hai LQ



You even left me alone in supporting Lahore. 

Mean logo. :p

Who played like this??????


----------



## Spring Onion

friendly_troll96 said:


> pehli aur akhri khushi lahoriyon ki...




Oye vote tun paya slamabadian nu tay shoshay lorian day ?


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> You even left me alone in supporting Lahore.
> 
> Mean logo. :p
> 
> Who played like this??????


Jb bnda disappointed ho to aesa hii hota hai lekin achi baat hai ke LQ runs bna rhi hai but abhi bowling hai wo ziada bara masla hai :/
u changed your pic?


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Jb bnda disappointed ho to aesa hii hota hai lekin achi baat hai ke LQ runs bna rhi hai but abhi bowling hai wo ziada bara masla hai :/



Nahi I already knew, it was bad luck and they couldn't play as per our expectations. But I was still kinda supporting them and hoping for best. And the target will be big enough to win the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Peace786 said:


> You were not alone..I stood alongside you..credit should be given where it is due


Toba jhut bhai ap to PSL ke hii khilaf the :o


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nahi I already knew, it was bad luck and they couldn't play as per our expectations. But I was still kinda supporting them and hoping for best. And the target will be big enough to win the game.
> 
> View attachment 292492


I hope so too


----------



## Moonlight

Peace786 said:


> You were not alone..I stood alongside you..credit should be given where it is due



I forgot you sir. I apologize! Since from the day one we 4-5 were very active on this thread and supporting our teams hard. :p

We will celebrate today. InshAllah.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Spring Onion said:


> aur wo bhi aisa badshakla jesa kisi mard ka angotha ho


saray mardon ko q maandu laga dia motiii? mujh jese mard b tuo hotay hn baankay haath paon walay...


----------



## The Sandman

Oh bhai aj to kher hii ho LQ ko josh agya hai Allah kare bowling bhi aisi ho


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

Spring Onion said:


> Oye vote tun paya slamabadian nu tay shoshay lorian day ?


jabhi tuo lahoriyon ki 'izzat afzai' kar ra hoon...
1 ankh ni bhatay mujhay ye.


----------



## Moonlight

Jisay Kisi ne beat nahi Kia usay LAHORE kare ga. 

LAHORE you beautyyyyy. :kiss:


@Zibago @The Eagle. Guys watching it. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

friendly_troll96 said:


> 1 ankh ni bhatay mujhay ye.


Kyun bhai hm ne kya bighara hai apka? 
@Ammara Chaudhry itni jldi pic bhi wapis chng krli?


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Kyun bhai hm ne kya bighara hai apka?
> @Ammara Chaudhry itni jldi pic bhi wapis chng krli?



Zarori tha.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Zarori tha.


Chlo sae hai phr to  aur @Zibago LQ is the highest scoring team now


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Chlo sae hai phr to



Remember I was still supporting Lahore. Even after the second lost.


----------



## friendly_troll96

ye akmel baandar bar bar flying kisses kis ko de ra hy? aven aglay banday ko dettol se moonh dhona parray ga.


----------



## Moonlight

194 target.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Remember I was still supporting Lahore. Even after the second lost.


Hn lekin don't forget we still don't have a strong team aese jazbati ho ke agar match jeet bhi gye to kya fayda? yr baat to tb ho ke pura tournament aese jeetein lekin chlo Allah ka shukar hai kch to kia inhon ne bhi  aur sangakara is joining QG on 14th 


friendly_troll96 said:


> ye akmel baandar bar bar flying kisses kis ko de ra hy? aven aglay banday ko dettol se moonh dhona parray ga.


Wife bhi hoskti hai yr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*From Hub to Karachi, then PSL and stardom*





PHOTO COURTESY: emirates247.com

DUBAI: With the Pakistan Super League (PSL) just a few days old, certain players have already started to flaunt their potential, and Peshawar Zalmi’s Mohammad Asghar is chief among them.

Asghar, a classy left-arm spinner, has earned praise from both fans and experts with some eye-catching performances in the PSL so far.

The youngster, however, is still feeling star-struck. “I can’t believe that I am playing with such big names,” he told _The Express Tribune_. “It’s an honour for me.”







Asghar is excited about the learning opportunities on offer. “I’ve already learnt a lot in these two matches and I would try to pick [up] more in the upcoming days,” he said. “I am looking to emulate the big players.”

Hailing from the far-flung area of Hub in Balochistan, Asghar showed his potential in Peshawar’s opening match against Islamabad United; picking up three wickets and taking a couple of impressive catches as well.

A video of Asghar claiming that the ball never pops out once it falls into the hands of a Pathan, only for it to do so a couple in the very next match, became an instant hit online. However, he also impressed in that match, against Lahore Qalandars, as he took two wickets and gave away only 11 in his four overs.

Asghar was an unknown commodity until he was picked up by Iqbal Qasim, while playing in Hub.

“Qasim was invited as the chief guest in a tournament final, where he saw me bowl and he asked me to come to the NBP academy,” revealed Asghar. “When I went there, he supported me and so did Ishaq Patel, who was looking after the players.”

The jump up, however, did not faze the left-arm spinner. “I did well in my first two years for NBP U19s, picking up 25 and 40 wickets respectively, but then U19 departmental teams were shut down,” he said. “I played for Karachi U19s and took 50 wickets, leading to a call-up to the Pakistan U19 side, along with first-class cricket.”

Asghar’s journey had not been easy till then. “It was very difficult to play in Hub as there were no facilities,” he recalled. “We had no grounds with grass on them, while the cement pitches had big cracks. When I used to bowl, my feet wouldn’t land properly.”

He had to travel to Karachi to play cricket on proper facilities. “I only practiced for two days in Hub. The other days, I would drive to Karachi on my motorcycle. It used to take me more than an hour to get there.”

When money was hard to come by, he borrowed from a nearby store in order to travel to Karachi and would return it once his father gave him money.

But soon travelling stopped being feasible so he started living in a local club’s ground in Karachi, Young Fighter, refusing to give up on his dream. There he would roll the pitch and tend to the grass on the ground in order to earn some money for himself and make ends meet.

“I couldn’t afford to travel to Karachi so I started living at Young Fighter along with another player,” he said. “But now all that is behind me. I want to keep doing well in order to give the national selectors a decision to make.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, February 8th, 2016._


----------



## Kambojaric

Oh shit I just missed all the fun. FIrst day I dont watch these guys and they perform lol


----------



## friendly_troll96

DesertFox97 said:


> Wife bhi hoskti hai yr


shodiii...


----------



## Kambojaric

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Remember I was still supporting Lahore. Even after the second lost.



Hum bhi to Lahore ko support kar rahe hein (ab )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Oh shit I just missed all the fun. FIrst day I dont watch these guys and they perform lol



You missed the mega fun sir. What a batting by Umar and Delport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Hum bhi to Lahore ko support kar rahe hein (ab )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

friendly_troll96 said:


> saray mardon ko q maandu laga dia motiii? mujh jese mard b tuo hotay hn baankay haath paon walay...



 main kuj bolan?


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Hum bhi to Lahore ko support kar rahe hein (ab )



I was all alone here then peace786 joined to support.  

ab? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 194/3 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators
Quetta Gladiators won the toss and elected to field
Lahore Qalandars RR 9.70
Last 5 ovs 58/2 RR 11.60


*Batsmen* 
Dwayne Bravo (rhb) 5 5 0 0 100.00 1 (1b)
Hammad Azam (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)


*Bowlers* *O* *M* *R* *W* 
Umar Gul (rfm) 4.0 0 50 1 
Anwar Ali (rmf) 4.0 0 27 1


----------



## Jaanbaz

friendly_troll96 said:


> ye akmel baandar bar bar flying kisses kis ko de ra hy? aven aglay banday ko dettol se moonh dhona parray ga.



Umar Akmal apnay aap ko Mr Universe samajhta hay bandar de bothay wala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> You missed the mega fun sir. What a batting by Umar and Delport.



Yeah, just read the scorecard on cricinfo. But no Chris Gayle today?



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I was all alone here then peace786 joined to support.
> 
> ab? Lol



"ab" as in now 

Btw has the admin been singing today @DesertFox97 ?


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I was all alone here then peace786 joined to support.
> 
> ab? Lol


Well i did supported LQ till 2nd match usme bezti hii bht krwai thi inhon ne aur ap ne bhi to aj akhri chance hii dia tha na inko 


Kambojaric said:


> Btw has the admin been singing today @DesertFox97 ?


Ye wala admin to normal hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

*Support karna hy tuo issay karo. Lahore ko tuo khotay b kartay hn.*






--
@S.U.R.B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Aik match nahe daikha aur high score par gaya


----------



## friendly_troll96

Spring Onion said:


> main kuj bolan?


ni g rehn dyo...motiii



Jaanbaz said:


> Umar Akmal apnay aap ko Mr Universe samajhta hay bandar de bothay wala.


sab se barra cheapoo hy...

-
Wo ahmed shezad nami laonda jiska afridi bf hy wo b kuch kam ni wese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

friendly_troll96 said:


> Wo ahmed shezad


Sir jii thora jea control karo 
Lahoris today  @Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago @Raja.Pakistani




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1729483410631232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

friendly_troll96 said:


> ni g rehn dyo...motiii
> 
> 
> sab se barra cheapoo hy...


Mandi mor ka ronaldo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Peshawar Zalmi has to be the coolest name ever.


----------



## friendly_troll96

DesertFox97 said:


> Sir jii thora jea control karo
> Lahoris today  @Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago @Raja.Pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1729483410631232


oye galat post mn larkiyion ko tag ni kartay. please delete/edit out the T word.


----------



## Kambojaric

Shehzad gone


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 194/3 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators 24/1 (3/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators require another 171 runs with 9 wickets and 17.0 overs remaining
Quetta Gladiators RR 8.00
Required RR 10.05
Lahore Qalandars RR 9.70


*Batsmen* 
Luke Wright (rhb) 2 6 0 0 33.33 1 (3b)
Kevin Pietersen (rhb) 4 1 1 0 400.00 0 (0b)


*Bowlers* *O* *M* *R* *W* *Econ* *0s* *4s* *6s*
Zafar Gohar (sla) 1.0 0 4 0 4.00 3 0 0
Kevon Cooper (rm) 1.0 0 14 1


----------



## The Sandman

Luke gone too


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Sir jii thora jea control karo
> Lahoris today  @Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago @Raja.Pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1729483410631232




Burning Ki smell Yahan tak a Rahi.


----------



## The Sandman

Yr mein kehna to nhi chahta pr aisa kyun lg rha hai ke kch gadbad hai match mein?


Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Burning Ki smell Yahan tak a Rahi.


Who me? lol no yr ur forgetting i am also a Lahori


----------



## ghazi52

3.2
Zafar Gohar to Wright, OUT, straight down the throat of Cooper, and Gohar has his redemption. Dropped Wright in the last over, now he has him slogging to the fielder at deep midwicket

LJ Wright c Cooper b Zafar Gohar 4 (8b 0x4 0x6) SR: 50.00


----------



## Moonlight

So if Lahore wins today (with a good margin) the most hyped team of PSL, Kiranchi Kings would end up at the bottom of the table lol #LQvsQG

Just read it. @Zibago


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Yr mein kehna to nhi chahta pr aisa kyun lg rha hai ke kch gadbad hai match mein?
> 
> Who me? lol no yr ur forgetting i am also a Lahori



Aray nahi nahi friendly troll  

Koi gar bar nahi 2 matches Har Ke lesson learn Kia h team Lahore. Haro bhi to Zara Shan Se. You know.


----------



## Jaanbaz

friendly_troll96 said:


> Wo ahmed shezad nami laonda jiska afridi bf hy wo b kuch kam ni wese.



chichora dramay baz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Yeah, just read the scorecard on cricinfo. But no Chris Gayle today?
> 
> 
> 
> "ab" as in now
> 
> Btw has the admin been singing today @DesertFox97 ?



No he was out today. And which admin you guys talk about btw?


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aray nahi nahi friendly troll


jalay meri jooti


----------



## Moonlight

friendly_troll96 said:


> jalay meri jooti



Le aap khud jal rah, joty to technically jalay gi. :p


----------



## friendly_troll96

Jaanbaz said:


> chichora dramay baz.


in 2 namoono ki gal na halo. mere moonh se punjabi nikal jy gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aray nahi nahi friendly troll
> 
> Koi gar bar nahi 2 matches Har Ke lesson learn Kia h team Lahore. *Haro bhi to Zara Shan Se. *You know.


Hn ye bhi hai lekin highest scoring team bn gyi LQ KK se bhi ziada 


Ammara Chaudhry said:


> No he was out today. And which admin you guys talk about btw?


Hai ek namoona match ke darmyan mein logon ko online leke un se gaane gawata tha official PSL ka admin 
LOL ek aur gya ye kia ho rha hai yr kch to gadbad hai bhai


----------



## Moonlight

Another out.


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Hn ye bhi hai lekin highest scoring team bn gyi LQ KK se bhi ziada
> 
> Hai ek namoona match ke darmyan mein logon ko online leke un se gaane gawata tha official PSL ka admin
> LOL ek aur gya ye kia ho rha hai yr kch to gadbad hai bhai




Aur agar ache margin Se jeet gya Lahore to Phir KK gya. 

Haha you guys watching it on online streams?


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Le aap khud jal rah, joty to technically jalay gi. :p


par qyon jaloon? 
fixed match jeet rahay ho isleay?


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aur agar ache margin Se jeet gya Lahore to Phir KK gya.
> 
> Haha you guys watching it on online streams?


Yep


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> So if Lahore wins today (with a good margin) the most hyped team of PSL, Kiranchi Kings would end up at the bottom of the table lol #LQvsQG
> 
> Just read it. @Zibago


Aik match say kiya hoga agay janay lay liay agla bhe jeetna paray ga


----------



## Moonlight

friendly_troll96 said:


> par qyon jaloon?
> fixed match jeet rahay ho isleay?



HAHAHHA Karachitties to nahi ho?


----------



## Kambojaric

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> No he was out today. And which admin you guys talk about btw?


Of the PSL youtube page who was busy singing himself during the last game lol. Lahore have pretty much won this game.


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Gladiators 43/3 (6.1/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators require another 152 runs with 7 wickets and 13.5 overs remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.97
Last 5 ovs 36/3 RR 7.20
Required RR 10.98
Lahore Qalandars RR 9.70

Sarfraz Ahmed (rhb) 4 1 1 0 400.00 0 (0b)
Mohammad Nawaz (lhb) 5 10 0 0 50.00 2 (4b)

*Bowlers* *O* *M* *R* *W* 
Zohaib Khan (sla) 1.1 0 9 0 7.71 3 0 1
Dwayne Bravo (rmf) 2.0 0 13 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Yep



Ok that's annoying. But I think YouTube is live streaming it. Not sure about today's match. But I did watch one match on YouTube live stream.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> HAHAHHA Karachitties to nahi ho?


Allah na karay


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ok that's annoying. But I think YouTube is live streaming it. Not sure about today's match. But I did watch one match on YouTube live stream.


Every PSL match will be and has been live streamed on YT but ye wala admin thk hai aur ads bhi bht kam hain



friendly_troll96 said:


> Allah na karay


Burger party?


----------



## Moonlight

Kambojaric said:


> Of the PSL youtube page who was busy singing himself during the last game lol. Lahore have pretty much won this game.








Try this one. 

@DesertFox97.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

friendly_troll96 said:


> Allah na karay



Ho Kon Phir.  Lahore ko oppose Jaise Kar Rahe Karachi ya Islambadi Lagte


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Try this one.
> 
> @DesertFox97.


No try my link yr HD mein hai ads bhi ziada ni


----------



## friendly_troll96

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ho Kon Phir.  Lahore ko oppose Jaise Kar Rahe Karachi ya Islambadi Lagte


islamabad walay parosi hn apnay...aur achhay log hn...isleay unhen support kar ra hoon. @S.U.R.B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

friendly_troll96 said:


> islamabad walay parosi hn apnay...aur achhay log hn...isleay unhen support kar ra hoon. @S.U.R.B.


oh so PINDI BOY? to aese kho na yr


----------



## Moonlight

friendly_troll96 said:


> islamabad walay parosi hn apnay...aur achhay log hn...isleay unhen support kar ra hoon. @S.U.R.B.



Centrus mall. :p

Oh Acha pindi boy.  
Le Itny sii Baat Ki aise confuse Kia hai.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Centrus mall. :p
> 
> Oh Acha pindi boy.
> Le Itny sii Baat Ki aise confuse Kia hai.


hn wohi to


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> hn wohi to



Too much masla in.


----------



## friendly_troll96

DesertFox97 said:


> oh so PINDI BOY? to aese kho na yr





Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Centrus mall. :p
> 
> Oh Acha pindi boy.
> Le Itny sii Baat Ki aise confuse Kia hai.


technically NO. par pindi b ghar jesa hy. so...


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 194/3 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators 89/3 (10/20 ov)

Quetta Gladiators require another 106 runs with 7 wickets and 60 balls remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 8.90
Last 5 ovs 54/1 RR 10.80
Required RR 10.60
Lahore Qalandars RR 9.70


----------



## Major Sam

DesertFox97 said:


> Yep



PSL Tournament stats

Watch from this link its in HD official PSL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

friendly_troll96 said:


> technically NO. par pindi b ghar jesa hy. so...


Muree?


----------



## ghazi52

9.6
Hammad Azam to Mohammad Nawaz*, SIX*, brilliant awareness of the field. Cover went back, fine leg came up and he's swept a six over fine leg. Appears he likes Azam's medium pace. Had no fear in going down on one knee and lifting this length ball from off stump

9.5
Hammad Azam to Mohammad Nawaz, *FOUR*, full toss outside off at a sedate pace, essentially asking Nawaz to dig in, and so he does. Slapped through extra cover

9.4
Hammad Azam to Sarfraz Ahmed, 1 run, shortish delivery outside off, slapped to deep point



Pakistan had requested a little extra time to choose their T20 squad because they wanted to see some youngsters play in the PSL and Rameez Raja on commentary feels Nawaz might be in with more than a shout



9.3
Hammad Azam to Mohammad Nawaz, 1 leg bye, looks for the pull, but this time he is beaten for pace. Sarfraz though has spotted the chance for a quick single

9.2
Hammad Azam to Mohammad Nawaz, *FOUR*, spectacular batting. Three men in the deep are on the leg side so not too much traffic on the point boundary. Yorker goes wrong and Nawaz punishes the overpitched ball

9.1
Hammad Azam to Mohammad Nawaz, *FOUR,* one-bounce to the square leg boundary. Saw the slower ball early and takes full toll of it being short of a length as well. Hits on he up and swings it off his hips


----------



## Kambojaric

Sarfraz batting very well.


----------



## The Sandman

Yr kia ajeeb banda hai ye sarfraz


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Yr kia ajeeb banda hai ye sarfraz



He needs to be out ASAP for Lahore to win. Seriously!


----------



## friendly_troll96

DesertFox97 said:


> Yr kia ajeeb banda hai ye sarfraz


Vibration pe 24/7


----------



## Major Sam

Cricket gateway


----------



## Moonlight

Cricket wins, Pakistan wins. 

This moment. <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Sarfraz out. Yes.


----------



## Zibago

Sarfaraz dhoka nahe day ga


----------



## Major Sam

well i loved the way sarfraz played. A great guy.


----------



## Kambojaric

Afghanistan captain Nabi coming in now.


----------



## Major Sam

Politics has screwed every institution in our country. Thumbs down


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


> WTF?
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @The Eagle @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani





DesertFox97 said:


> WTF?
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @The Eagle @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani


Isilia haarey hain iss mahnos ka naam jo lia stadium main..these mureed of Altaaf forgot that they are in cricket stadium not in telephonic jalsa of Altaaf.


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Are Players from Ireland , Scotland , Holand and Afghanistan playing in PSL ?

I like BPL because they had many Irish and Afghan players .

I want IPL to have players from associate teams , that will really improve Cricket .
But our Masters will never do that as it may effect the brand and Money flow .


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Sarfaraz dhoka nahe day ga



@The Eagle aise dono gaib hain Jaise :p


----------



## Kashmiri Pandit

Are Players from Ireland , Scotland , Holand and Afghanistan playing in PSL ?

I like BPL because they had many Irish and Afghan players .

I want IPL to have players from associate teams , that will really improve Cricket .
But our Masters will never do that as it may effect the brand and Money flow .


----------



## Moonlight

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sarfraz out. Yes.



Another out.


----------



## Kambojaric

Shame Nawaz couldnt get hsi 50. He played well.



Kashmiri Pandit said:


> Are Players from Ireland , Scotland , Holand and Afghanistan playing in PSL ?
> 
> I like BPL because they had many Irish and Afghan players .
> 
> I want IPL to have players from associate teams , that will really improve Cricket .
> But our Masters will never do that as it may effect the brand and Money flow .



Nabi the Afghanistan captain is currently batting for Quetta. As for the other minors im not sure. There might be an Irish player but doubt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Quetta should lose this one


----------



## Moonlight

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Quetta should lose this one



They're going to.


Another outttttt.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> They're going to.
> 
> 
> Another outttttt.


now it will become entertaining because dont like one team keep wining or losing all matches ...its all about good spinners in UAE


----------



## Moonlight

Raja.Pakistani said:


> now it will become entertaining because dont like one team keep wining or losing all matches ...its all about good spinners in UAE



Exactly. The real matches and fun will be seen in Sharjah.

Here's another out.


----------



## Major Sam

one more gone...


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 194/3 (20/20 ov)
*Quetta Gladiators* 129/8 (16/20 ov)

Quetta Gladiators require another 66 runs with 2 wickets and 24 balls remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 8.06
Last 5 ovs 32/5 RR 6.40
*Required RR 16.50*
Lahore Qalandars RR 9.70


Akbar-ur-Rehman (rhb) 3 4 0 0 75.00 1 (2b)
Umar Gul (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)


*Bowlers................* *O* *M* *R* *W* *Econ*
Zafar Gohar (sla) 3.0 0 12 2 4.00 9 0 0
Ajantha Mendis (ob/lb) 3.0 0 17 3


----------



## Moonlight

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh LAHORE WON THE MATCH.


----------



## ghazi52

131 all out


----------



## Kambojaric

Game over for Quetta. Unfortunately I said before the tournament began that I would support Quetta so now I have to say "we lost"


----------



## The Sandman

Chlo good LQ won the match


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

Its all over Lahoree Qalandars have won
Lahore Qalandars have the weakest bowling in PSL yet quetta couldnt make it close. KP will be most important for gladiators in this league.


----------



## Moonlight

Quetta beat Karachi
Quetta beat Islamabad
Quetta beat Peshawar.

Anddddd

*LAHORE BEAT QUETTA. 
*
Who's better team then? Dush dush duah.  


@Zibago @The Eagle @DesertFox97

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Celebration time for Lahore Qalandars. They've registered their first win of the PSL, and a comprehensive one over the table-toppers Quetta Gladiators....................................


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Quetta beat Karachi
> Quetta beat Islamabad
> Quetta beat Peshawar.
> 
> Anddddd
> 
> *LAHORE BEAT QUETTA.
> *
> Who's better team then? Dush dush duah.
> 
> 
> @Zibago @The Eagle @DesertFox97


Ham wapis aein gay inshallah


----------



## Spring Onion

friendly_troll96 said:


> ni g rehn dyo...motiii
> 
> 
> sab se barra cheapoo hy...
> 
> -
> Wo ahmed shezad nami laonda jiska afridi bf hy wo b kuch kam ni wese.



yeh wala








ghazi52 said:


> Celebration time for Lahore Qalandars. They've registered their first win of the PSL, and a comprehensive one over the table-toppers Quetta Gladiators....................................



And thus Nawaz Sharif announced to construct Delport road in Lahore


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Chris gayle is total useless for Lahore on slow pitches of UAE..iss se acha tha muje le lete sirf 2000 dollar main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Ham wapis aein gay inshallah


Is dafa ARY ko kehna ziada shokha na ho


----------



## friendly_troll96

Spring Onion said:


> yeh wala
> View attachment 292532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus Nawaz Sharif announced to construct Delport road in Lahore




ewwww 
-
shakal dekhe aur adayen dekhe... 
-
he needs an afridi real bad.


----------



## Adecypher

Very well played LQ specially U Akmal tremendous hitting....I was and still am in the Office so not able to watch but did get some sneak peeks at score card.


----------



## Khan_21

This league will be off the charts when it comes to Pakistan. empty stadiums are never good. Hopefully within next 2 years.


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Ham wapis aein gay inshallah



When LAHORE wakes up, no one can stop them. .


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Is dafa ARY ko kehna ziada shokha na ho


Koi nahe aap kon sa semi tak pohancho gay go misbah #unitedwewin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Koi nahe aap kon sa semi tak pohancho gay go misbah #unitedwewin


Dekha hm ne to kha hii ni ye KK ka masla hii hai overconfidence and full on shoka pan mene to friendly advice di hai bs


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Dekha hm ne to kha hii ni ye KK ka masla hii hai overconfidence and full on shoka pan mene to friendly advice di hai bs


2 runs say haray last ball pau buddy we didnt gift victory like lq


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> 2 runs say haray last ball pau buddy we didnt gift victory like lq


haha wo to becharon pe kaala saya (Gayle) tha na


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Zarori tha.



Apa had ho gai... Esa to Sheikh Rasheed ne b nahi kia thaa... lolz


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
*Unique entertainment of a ‘run down’ PSL*
By Taha Anis

Both Pakistan Super League (PSL) matches on Sunday hung in the balance literally till the very last over, and the two cliff-hangers provided perfect demonstrations of the merits of low-scoring ties.

Long gone is the delicate balance between bat and ball that once made cricket, cricket. Now the batsmen reign supreme and the 20-over game has been one of the biggest perpetrators of this shift in power.

But the PSL has brought about a welcome change and, at the risk of speaking too soon, bowlers once again seem to have found some semblance of help from the conditions.
In the first match on Sunday, Islamabad United managed to defend 132 against Karachi Kings. With four needed off the last ball, Shane Watson’s perfect yorker to win the game was right up there with any last-ball match-winning boundary.







Peshawar Zalmi were not that lucky in the second match, as table-topping Quetta Gladiators managed to chase down their 136-run target. But not before the teams played out yet another nail-biter and it required some hefty hitting from Anwar Ali and Elton Chigumbura to take Quetta over the line.

The matches kept all those watching at the edge of their seats for the entirety of the contests and, barring the most die-hard of Karachi and Peshawar fans, was money and time well spent.

It is still early days for PSL, but Lahore’s Umar Akmal-inspired 193 on Monday was the only time that a team ran away with the game in the first innings. The Lahore-Quetta match was the first time in eight matches that the aggregate score crossed 300.

For comparison, the 2015 Indian Premier League — the definitive yardstick against which all T20 leagues are measured — had 35 matches out of a total of 60 in which more than 300 runs were scored by both teams combined.

What this means is that the PSL is decidedly lacking in the kind of run-frenzies that tend to excite many casual fans. No lusty blow after lusty blow, no batsman dominating the bowling, no scores of 200, and none of the glamour and glitz that comes with all of that.

But the PSL is no IPL — its creators have gone out of the way to stress upon that fact from day one. Low-scoring matches aren’t hindering the league as some may imagine. In fact, quite the contrary.

Nail-biters like the one served up on Sunday are ample proof that entertainment in cricket does not exclusively lie in sixes and fours. The PSL can be for the legions who do not lust for runs alone, for those who still heave nostalgic sighs when the names of men such as Wasim Akram and Waqar Younis are uttered in hushed whispers.

Quetta’s meek surrendering of the match against Lahore made for poor viewing — one-sided matches are often a hazard for games in which the side batting first scores big.

In cricketing terms, opting for pitches that help the bowlers may also prove to be a successful strategy. Pakistan’s batting has always been their weakness, and by raising the next generation on bowling-friendly pitches, the country may well produce batsmen that know how to negotiate the moving ball; whether it be seam, swing or turn.

But it is not without its pitfalls either. Young bowlers such as Usama Mir, Ziaul Haq and Mohammad Nawaz — all of whom have impressed so far in the PSL and are being touted as potential mainstays in Pakistan’s bowling attack of the future — have little experience dealing with batsmen wreaking havoc.

They don’t know what it’s like to bowl to the best in the world on flat pitches and small grounds. They don’t know what it’s like to be at the wrong end of a Chris Gayle or Shahid Afridi demolition. They don’t know what it’s like to see your bowling figures get destroyed in the blink of an eye.

To cope with all that, they need nerves of steel, hearts as big as bats these days and the best of all teachers — experience. But they are getting precious little of that last one here, where swing, bounce and turn are available for all who know how to seek them.

......


----------



## Kambojaric

ghazi52 said:


> ..............................
> But the PSL is no IPL — its creators have gone out of the way to stress upon that fact from day one. Low-scoring matches aren’t hindering the league as some may imagine. In fact, quite the contrary.



I dont get why so many people are comparing the PSL to the IPL. They two are following different models and are in totally different positions financially speaking. The PSL does not need to copy the IPL to be a success. It should find its own niche and focus on that.


----------



## ghazi52

..........
*Badree confident of Islamabad comeback*





PHOTO: AFP

West Indian leg-spinner Samuel Badree said that Islamabad United’s first victory will give them momentum after they lost their first two matches comprehensively.

“Obviously, it’s a bit of a relief,” said Badree, while talking to _The Express Tribune_. “The first win gives us momentum, going into the competition.”

The Islamabad spinner hopes his side can kick on from here. “It’s tough coming together at such a short notice,” he said. “As the competition goes on, you gel together and you got to know what each player is capable off. We are a bit slow off the mark, but I think this win will help the team.”

The 34-year-old also said that as he is disappointed that he had to sit on the bench for the last two games, but will try to help the team whenever he can.

“Obviously, it’s a bit unfortunate I didn’t start well and I am sitting on the bench,” said Badree. “With the format of the tournament, only four foreigner players can play, so we are still sorting our combination. We have some games in Sharjah where the pitch is slower, whatever the team requires I am here to help.”

The leg-spinner also revealed that Pakistan veteran off-spinner Saeed Ajmal is the funniest individual in the squad. “In every team there is one guy who keep the fun going and in this team, it’s Saeed Ajmal.”

Talking about the chances of his national team in the upcoming World T20, the Trinidad and Tobago leg-spinner revealed optimism that West Indies will have as much of a chance of winning as anyone else, given that the players stay fit.

...


----------



## Adecypher

Today while reading the arctile: *PSL: The unique charm of the Quetta Gladiators*
published in Dawn Newspaper I came across the following comments and I agree with the poster even though I am supporting Peshawar Zalmi specially the last bullet point:

I support Quetta for the following reasons:

Quetta needs to get its due share in sports from Pakistani audience
The Quetta Gladiators is a team of cricket players, not just stars playing their own game
I am big fan of Sarfaraz Ahmed as he is an example of struggle of a middle class person, as how he has been neglected in the past and he came back strong on the basis of his performance.
I like supporting the underdogs 
If they continue to play like this then, I see them in Finals with Peshawar Zalmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

My favorite player is Afridi so I'm going with Zalmi. Inshallah, they will be victorious.


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

*Pakistan Super League, 9th Match: Islamabad United v Lahore Qalandars at Sharjah, Feb 10, 2016*
*7:30pm*: *Watson leads Islamabad in the absence of the injured Misbah*. *Gayle, meanwhile, is down with flu*

Islamabad stand-in captain Watson wins the toss and elects to field

*Watson*: It has a nice sheen on it. It looks a good wicket. Misbah had hurt his calf in the last match. Haddin comes for Zaidi.

*Azhar*: We will try to start well and put up runs on the board. Gayle has recovered from his back injury. But he has a bad flu. Ehsan Adil plays today.

Muhammad Saboor: "Azhar Ali has lost 4 consecutive tosses in PSL.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars vs Islamabad United*






PHOTO: FACEBOOK/ PSL

The Pakistan Super League (PSL) has moved to Sharjah and the teams are expected to set heavier targets in contrast to Dubai.

Islamabad United take on the Lahore Qalandars in the ninth match of the tournament.

Islamabad beat Karachi Kings by two runs last Sunday while Lahore opened their victory account on a positive note after beating the strongest team, Quetta Gladiators, in their last encounter.

Both teams enter the match with a win and two losses in their bags. It will be interesting to see who walks away with the second victory.

Welcome to the live updates of Islamabad vs Lahore match.






*Pitch report*

Batsmen’s heaven and bowler’s hell; the most precise description of the Sharjah pitch.






Misbahul Haq has been left out as Brad Haddin comes into the squad for Islamabad.

Lahore have rested Chris Gayle again as he had a bad flu. Meanwhile, right-arm bowler Ehsan Adil replaces all-rounder Hammad Azam.






Islamabad have won the toss and opted to bowl first. Watson says the dew is already setting in and it will be difficult to bowl in the second innings.

Meanwhile, Azhar thinks his Qalandars will go into the match with a confidence boost after beating Quetta by 63 runs.


----------



## Kambojaric

Lets see if Qalandars can recreate last times batting performance. Delport already out


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 40/1 (5.3/20 ov)
Islamabad United

Islamabad United won the toss and elected to field

Lahore Qalandars RR 7.58
Last 5 ovs 41/1 RR 8.20

Naved Yasin (lhb) ...13 14 1 1 92.85 4 (5b)
Azhar Ali (rhb)....... 24 16 4 0 150.00 7 (4b)

*Bowlers* *O* *M* *R* *W* *Econ*
Mohammad Sami (rf)... 1.4 0 11 1 
Andre Russell (rf) .........2.0 0 13 0


----------



## S.U.R.B.

No Misbah again .And a bad decision by the umpire.
Akmal was plumb LBW. Straightforward!
*W*hat *T*he *O*range , man!


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore 73/2 after 10 overs.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars ................ *90/4 (12.5/20 overs)
........................................
Islamabad United won the toss and elected to field

Lahore Qalandars RR 7.01
Last 5 ovs 31/2 RR 6.20


----------



## Al-zakir

Why this taking place in UAE....


----------



## ghazi52

..
..
*Lahore Qalandars innings
*



Azhar Ali* lbw b Mohammad Sami............ 27... 18 5 0 150.00



CS Delport b Mohammad Sami ...............3... 4 0 0 75.00



Naved Yasin c †Haddin b Saeed Ajmal............... 25... 28 2 1 89.28



Umar Akmal lbw b Imran Khalid ..........23.... 23 0 2 100.00

DJ Bravo not out......... 6 3 1 0 200.00
Mohammad Rizwan†........... not out 1


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore should aim for 150 at least


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

150 will be quite easy to achieve from here should go for atleast 160-180


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 129/4 (16.2/20 ov)
......................
Lahore Qalandars RR 7.89
Last 5 ovs 42/2 RR 8.40


Mohammad Rizwan (rhb) 20 13 2 1 153.84 10 (2b)
Dwayne Bravo (rhb) 22 12


----------



## Kambojaric

Shoaib Rathore said:


> 150 will be quite easy to achieve from here should go for atleast 160-180



Yeah Raees took a proper battering. 136 now with 3 overs remaining.

Can anybody else watch the game on youtube now? All links have stopped, some saying copyright claims and others saying offline :/


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

Rizwan should have been selected in our wc squad



Kambojaric said:


> Yeah Raees took a proper battering. 136 now with 3 overs remaining.
> 
> Can anybody else watch the game on youtube now? All links have stopped, some saying copyright claims and others saying offline :/


r u watching from psl orignal channel?


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 156/5 (19/20 overs)*
I................................
Lahore Qalandars RR 8.21
Last 5 ovs 56/1 RR 11.20

Mohammad Rizwan (rhb).............. 43 ..24.. 5 2 179.16 5 (3b)
Kevon Cooper (rhb).................. 0 0


----------



## Kambojaric

Shoaib Rathore said:


> Rizwan should have been selected in our wc squad
> 
> 
> r u watching from psl orignal channel?



Yeah, the link u posted saying video not available. Could be because I am abroad, but then again been watching all PSL matches thus far on youtube.


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

youtube stream is only for Pakistan watch here https://cricketgateway.com just login with fb/twitter or g+ then u can watch stream

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohammad Rizwan (rhb).............................. 50

Lahore Qalandars 166/6 (20/20 ov)
..............................
Lahore Qalandars RR 8.30
Last 5 ovs 58/2 RR 11.60

Zohaib Khan (rhb) 3
Mohammad Rizwan (rhb) 50


----------



## Kambojaric

Shoaib Rathore said:


> youtube stream is only for Pakistan watch here https://cricketgateway.com just login with fb/twitter or g+ then u can watch stream



Thanks. Yeah was planning to do that first but then saw the youtube links were working just fine. Will do this now.

Lahore Innings ends at 166. Should be enough for a win.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Shoaib Rathore

166 is just about par score Qalandars r about 20-30 runs short mainly bcz of new comer naved yasin scoring at very low SR. Watson, Billings n Haddin r very good players and Qalandars also have average bowling attack. let see how it goes!


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Looks like pretty much one sided now.
Clean hitting by Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 166/6 (20/20 ov)*
Islamabad United 65/0 (7/20 ov)

Islamabad United require another 102 runs with 10 wickets and 13.0 overs remaining

Islamabad United RR 9.28
Last 5 ovs 47/0 RR 9.40
Required RR 7.84
Lahore Qalandars RR 8.30

Shane Watson (rhb) ..27 ...24 ......1 2 112.50 8 (4b)
Sharjeel Khan (lhb) ....34.. 18


----------



## The Sandman

ghazi52 said:


> *Lahore Qalandars 166/6 (20/20 ov)*
> Islamabad United 65/0 (7/20 ov)
> 
> Islamabad United require another 102 runs with 10 wickets and 13.0 overs remaining
> 
> Islamabad United RR 9.28
> Last 5 ovs 47/0 RR 9.40
> Required RR 7.84
> Lahore Qalandars RR 8.30
> 
> Shane Watson (rhb) ..27 ...24 ......1 2 112.50 8 (4b)
> Sharjeel Khan (lhb) ....34.. 18


PSL dekh ke mjhe bhi Don bradman khelne ke josh agya hai


----------



## ghazi52

live..

http://ptvsports.info/ptv_sports.php

Islamabad United ....94/0....10/20 over


----------



## Major Sam

chaaa ge o jiiii


----------



## ghazi52

10.3
Zohaib Khan to Sharjeel Khan, SIX

10.2
Zohaib Khan to Watson, 1 run, low full toss outside off, hit to long-off

10.1
Zohaib Khan to Watson, SIX, tossed up on middle, Watson launches it down the ground. He raises his bat and acknowledges his *fifty*

*Lahore Qalandars 166/6 (20/20 ov)
Islamabad United 111/0 (10.4/20 ov)*

Islamabad United require another 56 runs with 10 wickets and 56 balls remaining

Islamabad United RR 10.40
Last 5 ovs 53/0 RR 10.60
Required RR 6.00
Lahore Qalandars RR 8.30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Kya dho rhe han yar ye log... wowww


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
Current partnership 119 runs, 11.0 overs, RR: 10.81

End of over 11 (25 runs)

.
.
.
Lahore Qalandars 166/6 (20/20 ov)
Islamabad United 144/0 (12/20 ov)

Islamabad United require another 24 runs with 10 wickets and 49 balls remaining

Islamabad United RR 12.08

Last 5 ovs 79/0 RR 15.80
Required RR 2.93
Lahore Qalandars RR 8.30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

woww

Why no one is in this thread?

@Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97


----------



## Pakistani till death

Haan bhai lahorio kaisa dia?
Aaj zara jaldi so jana 
Isloo-ites for the win! United we win


----------



## Moonlight

Major Sam said:


> woww
> 
> Why no one is in this thread?
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97



I am John Cena right now. You can't see me. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars *166/6 (20/20 ov)*
Islamabad United *147/0 (12.3/20 ov)*

Islamabad United require another 20 runs with 10 wickets and 45 balls remaining

Islamabad United *RR 11.76*
Last 5 ovs 76/0 RR 15.20
Required RR 2.66
Lahore Qalandars *RR 8.30*


Sharjeel Khan (lhb) ...61.... 30 
Shane Watson (rhb).... 79.... 45


----------



## Moonlight

Changing my dp and please don't comment about it. Thanks! 

Ps: still I'm gonna support Lahore when it's playing, but overall I want Quetta to win the trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............

..
*................................. R* *B* *4s* *6s* 
Sharjeel Khan (lhb) 62 32 5 5 
Shane Watson (rhb) 79 46 4 7

Islamabad United require another 15 runs with 10 wickets and 40 balls remaining


----------



## The Sandman

Major Sam said:


> woww
> 
> Why no one is in this thread?
> 
> @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97


Haha even during the last match of LQ i said i am not supporting them so yeah u won't see me   though i can't say the same about @Ammara Chaudhry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shane Watson...OUT


----------



## Major Sam

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I am John Cena right now. You can't see me. :p



So lets support quetta again,


----------



## Kambojaric

Pakistani till death said:


> Haan bhai lahorio kaisa dia?
> Aaj zara jaldi so jana
> Isloo-ites for the win! United we win



Islamabad wale waise hi jaldi so jate hein. Chalo aaj hum Lahori apko khush kar dete hein, hum bhi eik baje sae pehle so jate hein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............
*Islamabad United 153/1 (14/20 over)*

Islamabad United require another 14 runs with 9 wickets and 36 balls remaining

Islamabad United RR 10.92
Last 5 ovs 74/1 RR 14.80
Required RR 2.33
Lahore Qalandars RR 8.30

Sharjeel Khan (lhb)................. 65 35 
Andre Russell (rhb)........... 0 2


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Islamabad wale waise hi jaldi so jate hein. Chalo aaj hum Lahori apko khush kar dete hein, hum bhi eik baje sae pehle so jate hein


bwahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

With this performance of IU the tournament is wide open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

15.1
Ehsan Adil to Russell, OUT, another wicket for Adil. Back of the hand slower short ball, Russell muscled it straight into the hands of long-on. Umar Akmal hangs onto it

AD Russell c Umar Akmal b Ehsan Adil 2
Islamabad United 157/2 (15.1/20 ov)

Islamabad United Won

Lahore Qalandars 166/6 (20/20 ov)
Islamabad United 169/2 (15.5/20 ov)
Match over


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Haha even during the last match of LQ i said i am not supporting them so yeah u won't see me   though i can't say the same about @Ammara Chaudhry


 
I'm out too.  They have very weak bowling.



Kambojaric said:


> Islamabad wale waise hi jaldi so jate hein. Chalo aaj hum Lahori apko khush kar dete hein, hum bhi eik baje sae pehle so jate hein



Right on the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Man of the match............................ Sharjeel Khan


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

My team United is picking up the momentum


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I'm out too.  They have very weak bowling.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on the point.


Qalandar Lhor Qalandar wapis jao metro key andar



Raja.Pakistani said:


> My team United is picking up the momentum


My second choice after kk


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Zibago said:


> Qalandar Lhor Qalandar wapis jao metro key andar
> 
> 
> My second choice after kk


next few games will decide ....now match will be high scoring in sharjah 

khair bhangra time 
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Raja.Pakistani said:


> next few games will decide ....now match will be high scoring in sharjah
> 
> khair bhangra time
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


This Islooite supports Malik 11


----------



## The Eagle

Good work IU..... what a show ..... superb hitting.... LQ kia ho gaya....


----------



## I.R.A

Sharjah pitch ............ does it favor spin bowling? Otherwise Quetta Galdiators need to change the game plan.

The other day they had the Qalandars worried if it was not for those stupid stump outs.


----------



## WAJsal

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Sharjah pitch ............ does it favor spin bowling? Otherwise Quetta Galdiators need to change the game plan.
> 
> The other day they had the Qalandars worried if it was not for those stupid stump outs.


It's a frigging road, even the very best bowlers in the world struggle here. Take a look at England and Australia, they come here they get whitewashed in the longer format, reasons being their bowlers can't adapt and that our bowlers are aware of the conditions. We have always played good in Sharjah. Coming back on topic, Quetta needs to play Sanga to win, you need big scores to win here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WAJsal said:


> It's a frigging road, even the very best bowlers in the world struggle here. Take a look at England and Australia, they come here they get whitewashed in the longer format, reasons being their bowlers can't adapt and that our bowlers are aware of the conditions. We have always played good in Sharjah. Coming back on topic, Quetta needs to play Sanga to win, you need big scores to win here.



Score won't be a problem I think batting line is strong enough to chase any big total, though Sanga has his own class, the problem is heavily relying on spin bowlers, it helped win matches in Dubai but if Sharjah is batsmen paradise then they really need to think over their strategy and game plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Score won't be a problem I think batting line is strong enough to chase any big total, though Sanga has his own class, the problem is heavily relying on spin bowlers, it helped win matches in Dubai but if Sharjah is batsmen paradise then they really need to think over their strategy and game plan.


Good bowlers can survive, takes another set of skill. One would say it's hell for fast bowlers, look at the record of Wasim Akram or Waqar here, they liked to bowl in these dead pitches. Takes another class itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

WAJsal said:


> Good bowlers can survive, takes another set of skill. One would say it's hell for fast bowlers, look at the record of Wasim Akram or Waqar here, they liked to bowl in these dead pitches. Takes another class itself.



Experience matters yar, Quetta has relatively fresh and inexperienced bowlers. By change of game plan I mean to say Sarfraz this time needs to think if Quetta should bat first after winning the toss. Batting first and putting up a huge score (which they can) will win them half the match. This does not take into account the dew factor.


----------



## WAJsal

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Experience matters yar, Quetta has relatively fresh and inexperienced bowlers. By change of game plan I mean to say Sarfraz this time needs to think if Quetta should bat first after winning the toss. Batting first and putting up a huge score (which they can) will win them half the match. This does not take into account the dew factor.


Bowling first is better, as chasing is relatively easy. Though posting a big total batting first has its own pressure. As i said before, we will see good Cricket and good crowds in Sharjah. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## I.R.A

WAJsal said:


> Bowling first is better, as chasing is relatively easy. Though posting a big total batting first has its own pressure. As i said before, we will see good Cricket and good crowds in Sharjah. Lets hope for the best.



Not in case of Quetta, it was proved in their match against Qalandars.

Yep lets enjoy and hope for the best which is Quetta indeed.


----------



## Kambojaric

Zalmi vs Kings going on at the moment. Peshawar batting very well. 93 from 10.2 overs for 0 wickets.

Hafeez on 59 
Tamim Iqbal on 31


----------



## Passionaire

Every PSL team is unpredictable. My gut feeling say; Islamabad United will win 1st season of PSL.


----------



## Zibago

Ball stuck in wall =-O

107-1 at 12.2


----------



## Kambojaric

Passionaire said:


> Every PSL team is unpredictable. My gut feeling say; Islamabad United will win 1st season of PSL.



I agree. Peshawar should target 180-190 now. They got plenty of batsmen left.


----------



## Adecypher

Run outs galore --- ; Great work PZ


----------



## Zibago

105-4 at 14

126-6 at 16


----------



## Kambojaric

Oh I thought the game was as good as over but Karachi need 32 from 15 balls. Still doable.

Bopara on fire. one 6 and two 4's in last over.


----------



## WAJsal

Game zinda hai, go Karachi. Tait has a lot of pace for these death overs.


----------



## Adecypher

Dam Ravi SIX amazing shot------------ 26 in an over ----- might be a close finish ----- we have good game on our hands


----------



## Kambojaric

Tanvir phas gaya. Three dot balls.


----------



## Zibago

135-6 at 17


----------



## Kambojaric

should have taken a single and let Bopara continue batting

instead of taking that double

oh wait he strikes back. Six by Tanvir! 13 needed of 7 balls now


----------



## WAJsal

Bowled, Wahab you beauty. Last over will be amazing to see.


----------



## Zibago

Need 22 from 12 #diloankaybadshah


----------



## Adecypher

Dam Ravi SIX ------------- amazing

OUT --------------------- The danger man goes FINALLY RAVI. B out ------------- amazing innings though. 

PZ back in the game 5 runs needed of three balls


----------



## Zibago

5 off 4
#diloankaybadshah
@Shamain


----------



## Kambojaric

Bopara out! He took Karachi almost all the way to a win.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Zalmi 182/4 (20/20 ov)
Karachi Kings 179/8 (19.4/20 ov)
Karachi Kings require another 4 runs with 2 wickets and 2 balls remaining

Karachi Kings RR 9.10
Last 5 ovs 70/2 RR 14.00
Required RR 12.00
Peshawar Zalmi RR 9.10


----------



## Zibago

Ye kiya hua


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Zalmi 182/4 (20/20 ov)
Karachi Kings 179/9 (19.5/20 ov)
Karachi Kings require another 4 runs with 1 wicket and 1 ball remaining
Karachi Kings RR 9.02
Last 5 ovs 69/3 RR 13.80
Required RR 24.00
Peshawar Zalmi RR 9.10


----------



## Kambojaric

Game over for Karachi. The tailenders couldnt take on the Peshawar bowlers.


----------



## Adecypher

YES PZ WON----------------------------


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Zalmi 182/4 (20/20 ov)
Karachi Kings 179/9 (20/20 ov)
Match over
Karachi Kings RR 8.95
Last 5 ovs 68/3 RR 13.60
Peshawar Zalmi RR 9.10

yes.. Peshawar................


----------



## Zibago

Well played PZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Pekhawar kho Pekhawar de kana.... nice game PZ


----------



## Zibago

Excelent bowling by Wahab


----------



## Adecypher

Zibago said:


> Well played PZ



I Must Say amazing come back by KK ------ and you give where credit is due Ravi almost took the game away from PZ


----------



## Kambojaric

Great game. Well done to Bopara especially


----------



## Zibago

Adecypher said:


> I Must Say amazing come back by KK ------ and you give where credit is due Ravi almost took the game away from PZ


This match was like a high scoring recap of ISLU vs KK


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

what a game this was Bopara earns all the respect took a losing one sided match to almost won it


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad United 0/0 (0.4/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators
Quetta Gladiators won the toss and elected to field
Islamabad United RR 0.00


Shane Watson (rhb) 0 4 
Sharjeel Khan (lhb) 0 0

Islamabad United 39/1 (5/20 ov)

Quetta Gladiators won the toss and elected to field
Islamabad United RR 7.80

Brad Haddin (rhb) ..........10... 5 
Shane Watson (rhb)...... 26.... 22

.
.
.


Aizaz Cheema to Watson, OUT

SR Watson c Ahmed Shehzad b Aizaz Cheema 40 (28b 3x4 3x6) SR: 142.85

*Peshawar hold nerve to beat Karachi in tense finish*





Peshawar Zalmi survived a whirlwind Ravi Bopara knock to beat Karachi Kings by three runs. — Photo courtesy: PCB
SHARJAH: West Indies international Darren Sammy delivered a calculated final over as Peshawar Zalmi survived a whirlwind Ravi Bopara knock to beat Karachi Kings by three runs in a tense finish in Sharjah on Thursday.

Bopara smashed 67 of 32 balls in an innings that included five fours and four sixes to help revive his team after they slumped to 48-5 in 8.5 overs. Bopara was accompanied by Sohail Tanvir (23) to establish a crucial 61-run partnership for the seventh wicket.

Earlier, James Vince (44) had laid the foundation for Kings to chase the 183 set by Zalmi. None of the other Kings batsmen succeeded in putting up an impressive show. Zalmi players kept it tight on the field and grabbed three sharp opportunities to run out Nauman Anwar, Imad Wasim and Usama Mir.

Zalmi’s pace spearhead Wahab Riaz took two wickets, whereas Shaun Tait, skipper Shahid Afridi, Mohammad Asghar and Darren Sammy claimed one wicket each.

After winning the toss and deciding to bat first, Zalmi all-rounders Afridi and Sammy scored quick-fire 17 and 18 runs respectively to help their side put up a mammoth 183 on the scoreboard.

Zalmi got off to a flying start with openers Mohammad Hafeez (59) and Tamim Iqbal (37) amassing 86 runs in the first ten overs. Wicket-keeper Kamran Akmal, who came in to bat at number three, scored 30 runs off 20 balls, hitting two sixes and as many fours.

Kings bowlers looked helpless as Zalmi batters continued to press after their fine start.

Both sides made a change each with Aamer Yamin replacing left-arm paceman Junaid Khan for Zalmi while Nauman Anwar came back for Kings.

Hafeez, for his 35-ball 59 that included seven fours and three sixes, received the Man of the Match award.

*Will Asghar continue his dream run in the PSL?*

..


----------



## farhan_9909

Zalmi wror gaan main de zindabad v

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Adecypher

Zibago said:


> This match was like a high scoring recap of ISLU vs KK



IMO the rest of the matches will also be high scoring and exciting...players are coming out of their grove...


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
Islamabad United 60/3 (8/20 ov)

Islamabad United RR 7.50
Last 5 ovs 43/3 RR 8.60

Khalid Latif (rhb)............ 2... 2 
Imran Khalid (lhb) ...........0... 0

.
.
*Islamabad United 66/4..... (10.2/20 over)*

Islamabad United RR 6.38
Last 5 ovs 26/3 RR 5.20


----------



## Passionaire

Stadium almost sold out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
Islamabad United 68/5 (11/20 ov)

Islamabad United RR 6.18
Last 5 ovs 14/4 RR 2.80


.

....
......
..
*Islamabad United 113/8 (18/20 ov)*

Islamabad United RR 6.27
Last 5 ovs 34/3 *RR 6.80*

Saeed Ajmal (rhb) 8........ 3 
Rumman Raees (rhb) 1......... 2

*Islamabad United 117 (19.1/20 ov)*

Islamabad United ..........*RR 6.10*
*Last 5 ovs 31/4 ...RR 6.20*

.
.
* Islamabad set paltry 118-run target for Quetta*






Islamabad United were all out for 117 against Quetta Gladiators in the eleventh match of the inaugural Pakistan Super League (PSL) at Sharjah.

Shane Watson gave United a good start with 40 off 28 balls but no other player was able to capitalise on it. Imran Khalid was the second best scorer with 18 runs off 18 balls.

The dibbly-dobble Grant Elliot was able to take three wickets with his variations. Meanwhile, Zulfiqar Babar and Aizaz Cheema bagged two apiece for Quetta.

*Teams*

*Islamabad United:* S Khan, *S Watson, K Latif, K Ghulam, I Khalid, +S Billings, B Haddin, A Russell, S Ajmal, R Raees, M Irfan

*Quetta Gladiators:* A Shehzad, L Wright, K Pietersen, G Elliott, *+S Ahmed, M Nabi, A Ali, Z Babar, Akbar-ur-Rehman, M Nawaz, A Cheema






*QUE 1-0 (1 over)*

*Andre Russell* has the new ball for Islamabad. They will have to bowl exceptionally well to defend this target. *Luke Wright* and out of the Pakistan World T20 squad opener *Ahmed Shehzad* open for Quetta. Shehzad will be hoping to make a statement here.






*ISL 117 all out (19.1 overs)*

*Saeed Ajmal* tries to clear deep midwicket. He is caught and Islamabad set a paltry *118-run* target for Quetta.


----------



## Zibago

QG is definately a team that will reach the finals


----------



## The Sandman

Hn bhai KK and Burgers aya maza?   
QG and PZ be like
@Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago @The Eagle


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

should be easy win for gladiators


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad United 117 (19.1/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators 31/2 (4.3/20 ov)
*
Quetta Gladiators require another 87 runs with 8 wickets and 15.3 overs remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.88

Required RR 5.61
Islamabad United *RR 6.10*

Ahmed Shehzad (rhb) 20 14 
Sarfraz Ahmed (rhb) 4 6


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Hn bhai KK and Burgers aya maza?
> QG and PZ be like
> @Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago @The Eagle


PDF ki Marvi Memon


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> PDF ki Marvi Memon


oh bhai mein to kb se QG ke sath hn bhul gye?


----------



## Zibago

Uff ye field reporter Zainab (っ´▽`)っ ♥


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Uff ye field reporter Zainab (っ´▽`)っ ♥


Tsk tsk


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Tsk tsk


Kiya hua ?


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Kiya hua ?


Kch ni taaro wese iska instagram hai?


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 66/2 (9/20 over)
*
Quetta Gladiators require another 52 runs with 8 wickets and 11.0 overs remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 7.33
Last 5 ovs 40/0 RR 8.00
*Required RR 4.72*
Islamabad United RR 6.10
.........................................................................................................................................................
Quetta Gladiators 80/3 (11.1/20 over)

Quetta Gladiators require another 39 runs with 7 wickets and 54 balls remaining
*Quetta Gladiators RR 7.18*

Last 5 ovs 33/1 RR 6.60
*Required RR 4.33*
Islamabad United RR 6.10

Mohammad Nawaz (lhb) 4 7
Sarfraz Ahmed (rhb) 24 21

*......................................................................................................................


Islamabad United 117 (19.1/20 over)*

*Quetta Gladiators 101/3 (13.2/20 over)*

Quetta Gladiators require another *17 runs with 7 wickets and 40 balls remaining*

Quetta Gladiators RR 7.57
Last 5 ovs 38/1 RR 7.60
Required RR 2.55

Islamabad United .........RR 6.10







.
.





.
.
.





.
.
.
*Quetta Gladiators 113/3 (15.3/20 over)*

Quetta Gladiators require another 5 runs with 7 wickets and 27 balls remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 7.29
Last 5 ovs 37/0 RR 7.40
Required RR 1.11

Islamabad United RR 6.10


Sarfraz Ahmed (rhb) .................50 ......37 
Mohammad Nawaz (lhb) ..........11...... 18

..........
........................................................
*Quetta Gladiators won by 7 wickets (with 23 balls remaining)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Uff ye field reporter Zainab (っ´▽`)っ ♥



Batain he karna shaikh ji.... ye nahi k saboot fraham kar do aap.... 

@DesertFox97 yara LQ ki halat dekhi to QG join kar liya.... kia ye khula tazad nahi ha...


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> @DesertFox97 yara LQ ki halat dekhi to QG join kar liya.... kia ye khula tazad nahi ha...


Sir j LQ ko to mene unke 2nd match mein hii chor kr QG join krlia tha  lekin ab KK ka kya hoga kaalia


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Batain he karna shaikh ji.... ye nahi k saboot fraham kar do aap....
> 
> @DesertFox97 yara LQ ki halat dekhi to QG join kar liya.... kia ye khula tazad nahi ha...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> Sir j LQ ko to mene unke 2nd match mein hii chor kr QG join krlia tha  lekin ab KK ka kya hoga kaalia



Kuch nahi ho ga samandri and iodine wala namak khaya ha........ par ye jo LQ se ghaddari ki ha es ki saza mile gi.... ye hath muje de do thakur..... wese PZ k paas b pathan k hath hain......

Wese sari teams apni hain.....


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> ye hath muje de do thakur.


Naiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 


The Eagle said:


> wese PZ k paas b pathan k hath hain..


Wo to nazar a hii gya aj  


The Eagle said:


> Wese sari teams apni hain.....


Agreed  wese final to pakka PZ vs QG ka hoga kya khyaal hai?


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> Naiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Wo to nazar a hii gya aj
> 
> Agreed  wese final to pakka PZ vs QG ka hoga kya khyaal hai?



Best bet indeed QG v/s PZ. Yahi lagta ha and deserving b hain against the rest of major and rich cities. ..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I have feeling that either lahore qaladar or Karachi kings will be at the bottom of table...Quetta Glad and peshwar zalmi are two strong team right now


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Quetta qalandar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PZ.......................






.
.
.
*The greatest show on earth: A report*





The Pakistan Super League (PSL) has been a smashing hit with TV viewers. The ratings of the three sports TV channels, which have been telecasting the PSL matches, have experienced a manifold rise.

Viewers have been unanimous in expressing their glee and appreciation for the efforts made by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) in organising the event which has also attracted the participation of international cricketing stars.

However, not everyone seems so happy about the PSL.

Leading the pack, in this regard, are some talk show hosts from various local news TV channels. The ratings of their respective shows have plummeted ever since the PSL kicked off with a colourful opening ceremonya week ago.

Though most talk show hosts have somewhat quietly grumbled about the challenge that they are facing from the PSL matches being shown on TV, Dr. Daantist, a veteran talk show host from the Pakistani TV news channel_Agitated Reactionary Yahoos_, recently conducted a whole show that rather convincingly exposed the diabolic conspiracy unleashed to ease out honest, patriotic and revolutionary TV talk show hosts from the screens (through events such as the PSL).

In his popular show, _Root Canaling with Dr. Daantist_, he invited two leading members of a recently formed intellectual and scholarly think-tank who helped him bring to light some startling facts about the PSL.






Dr. Daantist examining fresh evidence against the PSL.


The guests were Mr. Hamid-bin-Saladin-Peshawari and Mrs. Beena-bint-e-Meena-Muneeb. Both are the founding members of the @#%&$%&! think-tank. The think-tank came to light late last year when it published a book which was a scholarly anti-thesis of Malala Yousafzai’s book, _I Am Malala_.

The book published by the think-tank became an instant bestseller in the northern most part of South Waziristan and in the canteen of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provincial assembly building.

Titled, _I Am Not Malala; I Am Coca-Cola_, the book not only has essays exposing Malala’s many frauds, but it also puts in a considerable intellectual effort in detailing the geopolitical effects and impact (in Pakistan) of the on-going Cola Wars between Coke and Pepsi.

On the show, Mrs. Beena and Mr. Hamid, endorsed Dr. Daantist’s claim that the PSL was being funded by the CIA, FBI and the Pope through an organisation formed by Malala’s father who has become a multi-zillionnaire!

Dr. Daantist said that 3 years ago it was already proven (in an exclusive Dawn.com report) that Malala was a Polish woman masquerading as a Pakhtun schoolgirl who had staged an assassination attempt on herself in Swat to discredit pious freedom fighters and Peshawar’s famous _chapli kebab_ outlets.






Dr. Daantist shared this rare 41-year-old photo of Najam Sethi when he was an Iraqi Kurdish militant.

But he added that recent evidence unearthed by the @#%&$%&! think-tank suggests that the main mastermind behind the PSL, Najam Sethi, is a former Iraqi Kurdish militant masquerading as a journalist in Pakistan to malign the country’s image that is being passionately and patriotically built by TV anchors like him (Dr. Daantist).

On the show Ms. Bina read a portion from her think-tank’s next book, _I Hate, Therefore I Am_, in which there is a mention about how she permanently injured one of her toenails while researching Sethi’s background but was not sent abroad for treatment.

She told Dr. Daantist: ‘I broke my toenail while trying to unearth the truth about a dangerous fellow. But no TV channel, NGO or liberal was willing to talk about my plight. No one offered to take me to England for treatment. And yet, a conniving schoolgirl who was shot in the face by foreign agents, was flown to the UK, treated there and then given a Nobel Prize? At least they could have given me a position in the PCB.’






Dr. Daantist interviewing Ms. Bina on his show.


Mrs. Bina’s ordeal brought tears to Dr. Daantist’s eyes and he began to hurl curses at PSL, PCB, Najam Sethi, Malala, Malala’s father, Misbahul Haq, and, for some odd reason, Leonardo DiCaprio.

‘I have never heard a more tragic story than this,’ Dr. Daantist told the viewers. ‘I hope Malala gets punched in the face, even though we all know she staged her own assassination attempt with fake bullets and foreign agents who are actually pious warriors but funded by our enemies but we need to talk to them and also have a military operation against them because they are agents but pious but terrorists but our brothers but our enemies but you know what I mean …?’

At this point a caller phoned in to say, ‘no, I don’t what you mean.’ This brought tears to Mr. Hamid’s eyes who began to hurl abuses at the caller, PCB, PSL, Malala, Malala’s father, grandfather, great-grandfather, great-great grandfather and a paternal uncle.


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Hn bhai KK and Burgers aya maza?
> QG and PZ be like
> @Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago @The Eagle



Hahaha. Wohi na bus Karachi na win kare.  good luck to team QG. But I think PZ will win this.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pekhawar zalmi 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1695104147399826


----------



## Areesh

Lol Azhar ali dropped. Finally Lahore realized that what a shitty captain they have.


----------



## Zibago

KK
92-2 at 12
They have a new field reporter


----------



## Kambojaric

Looks like Lahore losing again today


----------



## Zibago

Selfion wali sarkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion




----------



## Zibago

131-4 at 16.4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings 170/5 (19.2/20 ov)*
Lahore Qalandars

Lahore Qalandars won the toss and elected to field

Karachi Kings RR 8.79
Last 5 ovs 61/2 *RR 12.20*

Ravi Bopara (rhb).... 68.... 41
Mushfiqur Rahim (rhb) ...5... 5


----------



## Zibago

172-5 at 19.3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Kings 178/5 (20/20 ov)
.................................
Karachi Kings RR 8.90

*Karachi Kings innings (20 overs maximum)* *R* *B* ===




Nauman Anwar c Umar Akmal b Zohaib Khan.............. 35 25



Shoaib Malik* c Delport b Zafar Gohar........... 27 25 



JM Vince c Bravo b Zohaib Khan...................... 7 5 
RS Bopara not out ...........................................................71 43 



Shakib Al Hasan c Bravo b Zafar Gohar.............. 9 9 



Imad Wasim c Delport b Cooper ...............11 7 
Mushfiqur Rahim† not out ..............10 7 

Extras....................................... (lb 1, w 6, nb 1).... 8

*Total* (5 wickets; 20 overs) .................*178
*

*Bopara fireworks lift Kings to 178 against sloppy Qalandars*






Lahore Qalandars will hoping Gayle finally produces some magic. — File

SHARJAH: Lahore Qalandars dropped half a dozen catches as Karachi Kings posted 178-5 in 20 overs on the back of another Ravi Bopara half-century at the Sharjah Cricket Stadium on Friday.

The England international smashed an unbeaten 71 off 43 balls with three fours and four sixes to continue his fine run of form in the Pakistan Super League (PSL).

Kings opener Nauman Anwar finally came good as he scored 35 off 25 with two fours and three sixes to give his side a solid start.

Anwar was gifted several chances by the Qalandars side who are being led by Dwayne Bravo.

Left-arm spinners Zohaib Khan and Zafar Gohar were the pick of the bowlers picking up two wickets each in the run-fest.

Qalandars are counting on the return of dashing opener Chris Gayle to boost their chances of a much-needed win against the Kings who are without the services of pace ace Mohammad Amir.

The Kings have also brought in Bangladesh wicketkeeper-batsman Mushfiqur Rahim and Sohail Khan after they suffered a heartbreaking three-run loss against Peshawar Zalmi on Thursday.

Karachi and Lahore have played four games each and have managed to win just one fixture.

*Squads*
Lahore Qalandars

CH Gayle, CS Delport, Naved Yasin, Umar Akmal, DJ Bravo*, Mohammad Rizwan†, Hammad Azam, Zohaib Khan, Zafar Gohar, KK Cooper, Ehsan Adil

Karachi Kings

Nauman Anwar, JM Vince, Shakib Al Hasan, RS Bopara, Shoaib Malik*, Mushfiqur Rahim†, Imad Wasim, Sohail Tanvir, Usama Mir, Sohail Khan, Mir Hamza

*Relive the tense final moments of the Karachi Kings-Peshawar Zalmi match*

*



*


----------



## Passionaire

Stadium almost sold out today. Sharjah Cricket Stadium has a capacity of 27,000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Passionaire said:


> Stadium almost sold out today. Sharjah Cricket Stadium has a capacity of 27,000
> View attachment 293293



They just said in commentary, Stadium is fully sold out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Actually this what happened in reply while few vowed for Altaf Altaf during a PSL match .... wait for it and you will witness a complete silence afterwards. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1055775017818430





@MaarKhoor @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @Color_Less_Sky @S.U.R.B. & all @Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Sam

Well m amazed how come today stadium is full suddenly.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Jumma hai


----------



## farhan_9909

Karachi out agar haar gye?

Lahore team dangerous hai bus captain ka maza ni


----------



## Passionaire

Major Sam said:


> They just said in commentary, Stadium is fully sold out.


This is a Marvel. In Dubai, stadium never sold out completely, whether on weekdays or weekends 

This is a Marvel. First time in the history of PSL; stadium with a capacity of 27,000, completely sold out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

Is PSL not happening in Pakistan?


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore batting collapsing now. Line lag gaye. Three wickets fell in last 6 balls.

79 required from 48 balls. Still doable especially with Rizwan and Akmal on strike.


----------



## Passionaire

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Is PSL not happening in Pakistan?


UAE.


----------



## farhan_9909

AnnoyingOrange said:


> Is PSL not happening in Pakistan?



Dubai and Sharjah


----------



## Zibago

Cant watch live match （▼へ▼メ）

116/3 at 15


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Cant watch live match （▼へ▼メ）
> 
> 116/3 at 15


122/6


----------



## Passionaire

PSL should have played all their matches in Sharjah; crowd is seen more in Sharjah than in Dubai. Karachi Kings so far winning game. As long as Umar Akmal is present, still hope for Lahore Qalandars. The moment Umar Akmal gets out, match will be in favor of Karchi Kings


----------



## The Eagle

56 runs 23 balls 4 wickets remaining

@Zibago need 51 from 3 overs 4 wickets in hand LQ

Akmal gone .......... out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Afsoos mein live na daikh paya
Haan ji Qalandars kiya hua


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Kings 178/5 (20/20 ov)
Lahore Qalandars 141/8 (19/20 ov)

Lahore Qalandars require another 38 runs with 2 wickets and 6 balls remaining

Lahore Qalandars RR 7.42
Last 5 ovs 31/5 RR 6.20

Required RR 38.00
Karachi Kings RR 8.90


----------



## Zibago

139-8 at 18.4
Qalandar Lhor Qalandar


----------



## ghazi52

Zohaib Khan2 (2b 0x4 0x6)
KK Cooper8 (7b 1x4 0x6)


Sohail Khan4-0-30-1
RS Bopara4-0-16-6


Karachi Kings 178/5 (20/20 ov)
Lahore Qalandars 146/8 (19.4/20 ov)

Lahore Qalandars require another 33 runs with 2 wickets and 2 balls remaining

Lahore Qalandars RR 7.42
Last 5 ovs 31/5 RR 6.20

Required RR 99.00
Karachi Kings RR 8.90


----------



## Lone Ranger

karachi won by 27 runs


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings 178/5 (20/20 ov)
Lahore Qalandars 151/8 (20/20 ov)


Karachi Kings won by 27 *runs







*OUT! BOWLED!* Mohammad Rizwan departs. *Hammad Azam *replaces him.








*FOUR!* Akmal pushes it towards long-leg boundary.







Umar Akmal tries to smash it out of the ground but Mir Hamza stops it on the boundary.








.
.
.
*STUMPED!* Delport tries to get back into the crease in time but is unsuccessful. First wicket down for Lahore. *Umar Akmal* replaces him. Can Karachi capitalise on this chance?






Usama Mir welcomed with a SIX over his head by Delport. He gets his*FIFTY* as well.


----------



## CHD

Ravi Bopara has done more for Karachi than PPP and MQM combine. Ravi Bopara is currently the highest run scorer and the joint-highest wicket-taker in the PSL.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Major Sam

Misbah b chakay marta ha... wah re wah


----------



## farhan_9909

Zalmi k muft ki jeet milne wali hai


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad United 152/6 (20/20 over)
Peshawar Zalmi 100/3 (12.5/20 over)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 53 runs with 7 wickets and 43 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi *RR 7.79*
Last 5 ovs 37/2 RR 7.40
Required RR 7.39
Islamabad United* RR 7.60*

Shahid Yousuf (rhb)........ 5 3 
Tamim Iqbal (lhb............) 52 39

* Peshawar off to a solid start against Islamabad*






PHOTO COURTESY: twitter/ PCB Official
Islamabad provided 153-run target for Peshawar Zalmi to chase in the thirteenth match of the inaugural Pakistan Super League (PSL) at Sharjah.

For United, Khalid Latif scored 59 runs from 41 deliveries, whereas Sharjeel Khan and Misbahul Haq scored 28 and 32 runs respectively to reach a decent total.

On the other hand, Wahab Riaz and Mohammad Asghar claimed two wickets apiece for Peshawar Zalmi.

Peshawar against Islamabad will be live here!
.......................................................

*PES 105-3 (14 overs)*

*FOUR!* Tamim Iqbal places it towards fine-leg.

Ajmal.

*



*

*PES 100-3 (13 overs)*

*FOUR!* Outside edge by Yousuf and the balls travels towards third man boundary.






Badree.

*



*

*PES 93-3 (12 overs)*

*OUT! STUMPED!* Kamran Akmal departs. *Shahid Yousuf* replaces him.






*SIX!* Kamran Akmal smashes it over covers.










*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PES 82-2 (11 overs)*

*SIX!* Iqbal smashes it straight.






Badree.

*



*

*PES 71-2 (10 overs)*

Five from the over.

*Shane Watson*.

*



*

*PES 66-2 (9 overs)*

*OUT!* Allenby goes big but Sami gets under it and catches it safely.*Kamran Akmal* replaces Allenby.






Badree.

*



*

*PES 63-1 (8 overs)*

*SIX!* Iqbal goes again. Straight shot this time.






*SIX! *Iqbal smashes it towards cover boundary.






Ajmal.


*FOUR!* Tamim Iqbal scores a boundary towards extra cover.






*Saeed Ajmal*.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISL 152-6 (20 overs)*

*OUT! LBW!* Asif falls prey to Junaid. Mohammad Sami replaces Asif.






Junaid Khan to bowl the last over.

*



*

*ISL 146-5 (19 overs)*

*OUT!* Caught at third man. Khalid Latif departs. *Asif Ali* replaces him.






Wahab Riaz.

*



*

*ISL 144-4 (18 overs)*

*SIX!* Latif smashes it towards extra cover and brings up his fifty.






*OUT!* Russell gets caught at long-off. *Brad Haddin* replaces him.






Asghar.

................)
Peshawar Zalmi 119/3 (14.4/20 over)

*Peshawar Zalmi require another 34 runs with 7 wickets and 32 balls remaining*

Peshawar Zalmi RR 8.11
Last 5 ovs 48/1 RR 9.60
*Required RR 6.37*
Islamabad United RR 7.60


----------



## Major Sam

Seems IU dont have a good fast bowler.


----------



## ghazi52

*PES 100-3 (13 overs)*

*FOUR!* Outside edge by Yousuf and the balls travels towards third man boundary.






Badree.

*



*

*PES 93-3 (12 overs)*

*OUT! STUMPED!* Kamran Akmal departs. *Shahid Yousuf* replaces him.






*Peshawar Zalmi RR 7.95*
Last 5 ovs 45/1 RR 9.00

*Required RR 6.48*
Islamabad United RR 7.60


Shahid Yousuf (rhb)........................ 16 .....10 
 Iqbal (lhb) ..........................................65.... 50


----------



## Adecypher

farhan_9909 said:


> Zalmi k muft ki jeet milne wali hai


Why muft they deserve it....? and here you go another win for PZ.....


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad United 152/6 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 150/3 (18.1/20 ov)

*Peshawar Zalmi require another 3 runs with 7 wickets and 11 balls remaining*

Peshawar Zalmi RR 8.25
Last 5 ovs 46/0 RR 9.20
Required RR 1.63
Islamabad United RR 7.60

*Islamabad United 152/6 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 153/3 (18.3/20 ov)


Match over*

.
.
Peshawar Zalmi won by 7 wickets (with 9 balls remaining)

*PES 153-3 (18.3 overs)*

A single to finish the match and Peshawar defeats Islamabad by seven wickets with nine balls to spare.






Raees.

*



*

*PES 150-3 (18 overs)*

*FOUR!* Yousuf hits it towards covers on a no-ball.






Sami.


----------



## WAJsal

Loving the good crowd!


----------



## Zibago

@Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @DesertFox97

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


>


Lala to phir lala ha na ji..... LQ.... bura hoa yaar..... Bas dance he yaad reh gaya.. cricket bhool gaye....


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Loving the good crowd!



Yesterday it was a house full.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Lala to phir lala ha na ji..... LQ.... bura hoa yaar..... Bas dance he yaad reh gaya.. cricket bhool gaye....


PSL ko aisey Larkiyan support kar rahey hain jin say pocho LBW kiya hota hay to kehtey hain gandi batein na karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Iska matlab ye hai k lahore ki aj zalmi se dulaye hogi


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> PSL ko aisey Larkiyan support kar rahey hain jin say pocho LBW kiya hota hay to kehtey hain gandi batein na karo




hahahahahhahahah........ in most of the cases....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

KK 82-2 at 11.4 overs

96-3 at 14.5 overs


----------



## Passionaire

Seems like final will be between Zalmi and Gladiators. Gladiators will clinch another victory today.


----------



## Zibago

New refugee crisis as millions abandon Lahore after Qalandars’ performance | Pakistan Today

Ok this is funny
@WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye @MaarKhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Zibago said:


> New refugee crisis as millions abandon Lahore after Qalandars’ performance | Pakistan Today
> 
> Ok this is funny
> @WAJsal @Ammara Chaudhry @PaklovesTurkiye @MaarKhoor


Lahori fans, most of them have changed sides to Quetta, just like our dear @Ammara Chaudhry and @DesertFox97 , lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> Lahori fans, most of them have changed sides to Quetta, just like our dear @Ammara Chaudhry and @DesertFox97 , lol.


Khwaja Asif ka dialogue yaad a gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Lahori fans, most of them have changed sides to Quetta, just like our dear @Ammara Chaudhry and @DesertFox97 , lol.



Nahi to pro Pakistani hain Isi liye pore Pakistan ko support kar rahe with shooting all those teams.  
Well if Lahore is not going to win the series, so isn't Karachi. :p



Zibago said:


> Khwaja Asif ka dialogue yaad a gaya


 
Aray don't put so much burden on your brain with thinking that. :p pehle deficiency hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Sarfaraz ko ODI ka captain banao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Lala to phir lala ha na ji..... LQ.... bura hoa yaar..... Bas dance he yaad reh gaya.. cricket bhool gaye....



Jo real main Baluchistan ke rights ke liye Bol rahi wo yehi madam hai. :p @Zibago.



farhan_9909 said:


> Sarfaraz ko ODI ka captain banao



Hahahaha. Hum aise he hain ak bar chal jaye to big responsibility de dete. I agree he's doing justice with his captaincy, but still Hafeez or Malik should the be captain of ODI. They have more experience than him.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Jo real main Baluchistan ke rights ke liye Bol rahi wo yehi madam hai. :p



Aray Madam rights ki baat to koi b nahi jhutlaye ga... bas dance nahi dekhne ko milay ga mazeed... ..... QG or PZ deserve it indeed....


----------



## WAJsal

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Well if Lahore is not going to win the series, so isn't Karachi. :p


We are at least alive for the cup.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Aray Madam rights ki baat to koi b nahi jhutlaye ga... bas dance nahi dekhne ko milay ga mazeed... ..... QG or PZ deserve it indeed....



Uncle Jii nuqsan to phir pore Pakistan ka hua na? Acha Nahi tha LQ ko rehne dete or thora dance deakh ke entertain ho jate sub. Door ki sochte hain.


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Jo real main Baluchistan ke rights ke liye Bol rahi wo yehi madam hai. :p @Zibago.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. Hum aise he hain ak bar chal jaye to big responsibility de dete. I agree he's doing justice with his captaincy, but still Hafeez or Malik should the be captain of ODI. They have more experience than him.



lekin wo atleast azhar ali se to acha hoga aur wo apne average odi main 23 se 29 ko le gya with his constant performance since 2015 WC.

hafeez khud hi chorr gya tha captaincy aur malik not sure he will be ready to do it.


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> We are at least alive for the cup.



Hahaha. 
We are dead and you guys are about to be dead. Leh what's the difference then ?


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Uncle Jii nuqsan to phir pore Pakistan ka hua na? Acha Nahi tha LQ ko rehne dete or thora dance deakh ke entertain ho jate sub. Door ki sochte hain.



Par apa... use se ziada faida KK ki supporters hain and you know..... 

Q Shaikh Sahib... @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hahaha.
> We are dead and you guys are about to be dead. Leh what's the difference then ?


You will die first.


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nahi to pro Pakistani hain Isi liye pore Pakistan ko support kar rahe with shooting all those teams.
> Well if Lahore is not going to win the series, so isn't Karachi. :p
> 
> 
> 
> Aray don't put so much burden on your brain with thinking that. :p pehle deficiency hai.


Shayar nay kiya khoob kaha hay
*ham to mar jayein gay sanam sath tum ko bhe lay dobain gay*


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> lekin wo atleast azhar ali se to acha hoga aur wo apne average odi main 23 se 29 ko le gya with his constant performance since 2015 WC.
> 
> hafeez khud hi chorr gya tha captaincy aur malik not sure he will be ready to do it.



See you yourself are saying at least better.
We should not take any risk and go with these words 'at least better', let sarfraz be the captain of national series and train him for international matches.
Pata Nahi hai humare players ka? Thora sa bhi praise milta ya achy position Milay to out of control ho jate.



WAJsal said:


> You will die first.



We are letting the kids know how to die, so yeah we have to die first. :p



The Eagle said:


> Par apa... use se ziada faida KK ki supporters hain and you know.....
> 
> Q Shaikh Sahib... @Zibago


Weak team ke Nikalne se khush ho rahi. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> See you yourself is saying at least better.
> We should not take any risk and go with these words 'at least better', let sarfraz be the captain of national series and train him for international matches.
> Pata Nahi hai humare players ka? Thora sa bhi praise milta ya achy position Milay to out of control ho jate.
> 
> 
> 
> We are letting the kids know how to die, so yeah we have to die first. :p
> 
> 
> Weak team ke Nikalne se khush ho rahi. Lol



baat to theek hai apki lekin meri thori apni bhi chirr hai azhar k sath


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Weak team ke Nikalne se khush ho rahi. Lol



lolz..... hahahahaha... achawwww.... ab weak ho gai... shuro ki posts dekhi hain LQ k liye... apa rehne do... ma to soch raha hu aap QG ko support kar rahi ho ... un ka kia ho gaa end ma.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> lolz..... hahahahaha... achawwww.... ab weak ho gai... shuro ki posts dekhi hain LQ k liye... apa rehne do... ma to soch raha hu aap QG ko support kar rahi ho ... un ka kia ho gaa end ma.



Pata thori tha itna bura perform Karen ge. :p



farhan_9909 said:


> baat to theek hai apki lekin meri thori apni bhi chirr hai azhar k sath



Allah he hafiz hai. :p


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Par apa... use se ziada faida KK ki supporters hain and you know.....
> 
> Q Shaikh Sahib... @Zibago


Bhai supporters Zalmi aur Kings he ke to daikhnay wali hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Pata thori tha itna bura perform Karen ge. :p



... nahi to gayle ne kasam kha kar bolna thaa... lolz....


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Shayar nay kiya khoob kaha hay
> *ham to mar jayein gay sanam sath tum ko bhe lay dobain gay*




Man to rahe na ke doob KK bhi rahi. :p



The Eagle said:


> ... nahi to gayle ne kasam kha kar bolna thaa... lolz....



Sare gayle se gayal hone ka soch rahe thay. But us Allah Kay banday nape qasam kha le ke perform Nahi karna. :/


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Bhai supporters Zalmi aur Kings he ke to daikhnay wali hain



Habibi.... Taar chairna to koi aap se seekhe bas... teams cricket khel rahi hain aur aap ho k jazbat se khel rahay ho... wese supporters ko dekh kar yaad aya...

Laga ha hussan ka bazar dekho


----------



## Zibago

Cameraman bhe akheer ka tharki hay bar bar zoom karta hay supporters par


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Sare gayle se gayal hone ka soch rahe thay. But us Allah Kay banday nape qasam kha le ke perform Nahi karna. :/



Q k Ahmed Shahzad team ma nahi thaa... lolz...........



Zibago said:


> Cameraman bhe akheer ka tharki hay bar bar zoom karta hay supporters par


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Man to rahe na ke doob KK bhi rahi. :p
> 
> 
> 
> Sare gayle se gayal hone ka soch rahe thay. But us Allah Kay banday nape qasam kha le ke perform Nahi karna. :/


Main dob raha hoan abhe doba to nahe hoan
Aey wada framosh mein tujh sa to nahe hoan



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> See you yourself are saying at least better.
> We should not take any risk and go with these words 'at least better', let sarfraz be the captain of national series and train him for international matches.
> Pata Nahi hai humare players ka? Thora sa bhi praise milta ya achy position Milay to out of control ho jate.
> 
> 
> 
> We are letting the kids know how to die, so yeah we have to die first. :p
> 
> 
> Weak team ke Nikalne se khush ho rahi. Lol


Apka sadma bara hay ham samajh saktey hain



The Eagle said:


> Q k Ahmed Shahzad team ma nahi thaa... lolz...........


Kasmay aik bachi nazar kiya a jaye3-4 seconds tak zoom


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Q k Ahmed Shahzad team ma nahi thaa... lolz...........



Me to Ahmed Shahzad, aap Hume Bilkul bhi pasand Nahi aye. :p


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Kasmay aik bachi nazar kiya a jaye3-4 seconds tak zoom



Lolz .......... Shaikh Sahib... bas yara... hahahahah... Wese esa lagta ha k cameraman gar tak chor kar aye gaa....



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Me to Ahmed Shahzad, aap Hume Bilkul bhi pasand Nahi aye. :p



Ap ko nahi pasand aya par Gayle khel nahi saka us k bahair... lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Koi update he de do match Ki please.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Koi update he de do match Ki please.



LQ 55/1 8.2 overs

And as usual, Azhar gone


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> LQ 55/1 8.2 overs
> 
> And as usual, Azhar gone



Gayle and Umar on?


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Out Kon hua?



Azhar & i think Gayle are out

Umar & Dilport are on


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Azhar & i think Gayle are out
> 
> Umar & Dilport are on



Gayle on 0. Waqai he kali andhi h. :-/

Please updating me. Thanks!


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Gayle on 0. Waqai he kali andhi h. :-/
> 
> Please updating me. Thanks!



96/2 in 13 overs.... (Not sure about gayle on 0 but LQ lost 2 wickets including Azhar)

100/2 14 overs.......... drinks ........... ... Khel bohat ziada liya ha jo drinks b pi rahay hain...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> 96/2 in 13 overs.... (Not sure about gayle on 0 but LQ lost 2 wickets including Azhar)
> 
> 100/2 14 overs.......... drinks ........... ... Khel bohat ziada liya ha jo drinks b pi rahay hain...



Alright & thanks. Toba hai drinks tak Se issue Hai. Itna zulam :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Alright & thanks. Toba hai drinks tak Se issue Hai. Itna zulam :p



120/2 16 overs..... Eso ko to Roza rakhwa kar sirf fielding karwani chahiye... .... bara teer mar liye tournament ma....

158/3 19.3 overs

Delport gone

Target set 165 for PZ... Sammy dropped three catches... lala is going to kill him....... lolz..........


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> 120/2 16 overs..... Eso ko to Roza rakhwa kar sirf fielding karwani chahiye... .... bara teer mar liye tournament ma....
> 
> 158/3 19.3 overs
> 
> Delport gone
> 
> Target set 165 for PZ... Sammy dropped three catches... lala is going to kill him....... lolz..........




Thanks.  
180 Hona chiye.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> 180 Hona chiye


Shukar karain Sammy ne 3 drop kiye and kuch miss fielding otherwise 125 k kareeb hotay.... 180 hona chahiye wo b LQ....


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Qalandars 164/3 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi

Peshawar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field

Lahore Qalandars RR 8.20
Last 5 ovs 51/1 RR 10.20

Dwayne Bravo (rhb) .....1........ 1 
Umar Akmal (rhb) ...........52.......... 31

*Lahore set 165-run target for Peshawar*







PHOTO COURTESY: PSL FACEBOOK

Cameron Delport (78 off 61) and Umar Akmal (unbeaten 52 off 31) starred for Lahore as they posted a 165-run target for Peshawar in the fifteenth match of the inaugural Pakistan Super League at Sharjah.

Peshawar won the toss and opted to bowl first against Lahore who saw Azhar Ali coming back into the team after sitting out yesterday against Karachi Kings.

The Lahore captain scored 25 off 26 balls while his partner Chris Gayle scored a first-ball duck as Junaid Khan dismissed his LBW.

Junaid took two wicket for 32 runs in his four over. Darren Sammy was the only other bowler to get a wicket as he bowled three overs for 20 runs as Lahore scored 164-3 in their 20 overs.

*PES 5-0 (1 over)*

*FOUR!* Two slips to find Hafeez’s inside edge off an out-swinger but he goes over covers.

*Ehsan Adil* open the bowling for Lahore as they defend a good, decent total. Muhammad Hafeez and Tamim Iqbal open the chase for Peshawar.


*LHR 164-3 (20 overs)*

*FOUR!* Umar ends it with a boundary towards extra cover. He gets his*FIFTY* as well. He is finding the sweet part of his bat with the Asia Cup and the World Twenty20 round the corner.






Single by Umar followed by another half chance for Sammy at short third man. It was fired towards him and he got his right hand to it. He surely saved a boundary.






*OUT!* Slow and short and Delport lunges into a pull, is caught at midwicket by Dawid Malan on 78.






Single off the first ball by Umar. Delport faces now… low full-toss dispatched straight and beats long-off for a *FOUR*.






*LHR 153-2 (19 overs)*

Eight runs off the over.

Single, double, single, double, single; what will the last ball reap? Another single.

Wahab bowls the penultimate over.


*LHR 145-2 (18 overs)*

*SIX!* Pulled to perfection by Delport. Short ball, chest high and Delport anchors his eyes on the ball till the point when the bat makes contact with the ball.






Shaun Tait on now.


*LHR 132-2 (17 overs)*

*FOUR!* Umar misses a fuller delivery but follows up with a slice over covers.






*FOUR!* Half chance for Sammy at long-off but he spills it and the ball runs to the boundary.


----------



## The Sandman

WAJsal said:


> Lahori fans, most of them have changed sides to Quetta, just like our dear @Ammara Chaudhry and @DesertFox97 , lol.





Zibago said:


> Khwaja Asif ka dialogue yaad a gaya


Aj dusri dafa itni hone ke baad ap logon ki pain smjh sktein hain hm btw Bhai ne 3 roza sog ka elaan kia ya nhi? 
  @Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Shukar karain Sammy ne 3 drop kiye and kuch miss fielding otherwise 125 k kareeb hotay.... 180 hona chahiye wo b LQ....



196 tha against QG. :p



DesertFox97 said:


> Aj dusri dafa itni hone ke baad ap logon ki pain smjh sktein hain hm btw Bhai ne 3 roza sog ka elaan kia ya nhi?
> @Ammara Chaudhry



HAHAHAHAHAH.  
Hunger strike bhi Ka bhi poch lo?


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH.
> Hunger strike bhi Ka bhi poch lo?


Ni wo bardasht ni krskein ge


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Ni wo bardasht ni krskein ge



Wohi Na Lahore and Karachi are hitting on each other, Islamabad doesn't really care and Quetta and Peshawar are after the trophy. :p

Mujhe lag Raha hai Lahore jeet jaye ga Aaj bhi. :/ Kamine tough team Ke against Phir bhi target de dete Hain.

What do you say?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I am starting to see a pattern between Lahore Qalander & Pakistan national team

Both have unstable openers
They both have that BOOM BOOM star player that never clicks 
Weak top order (unpredictable)
Occasional Brilliance form 1-2 players
Bowling attack that gets hit for boundaries
Raining buckets .....or better stated dropping catches filling buckets

They both are captained by same guy who has no captain skills

And always disappointing in fielding

PS: It is a mere coincidence that my avtar and their kits have same color

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 164/3 (20/20 over)*
*Peshawar Zalmi 28/1 (3.2/20 over)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 137 runs with 9 wickets and 16.4 overs remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 8.40
Required *RR 8.22*

Lahore Qalandars RR 8.20


----------



## Spring Onion

Only Peshawar Kings


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Wohi Na Lahore and Karachi are hitting on each other, Islamabad doesn't really care and Quetta and Peshawar are after the trophy. :p
> 
> Mujhe lag Raha hai Lahore jeet jaye ga Aaj bhi. :/ Kamine tough team Ke against Phir bhi target de dete Hain.
> 
> What do you say?


waqai


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> 196 tha against QG. :p



Aj ka result be dekh lijye ga apa.... 



Spring Onion said:


> Only Peshawar Kings



Sarkar... kuch mix ho gaya ha shayad... Peshawar Zalmi & Karachi Kings


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 164/3 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 56/2 (6.5/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 109 runs with 8 wickets and 13.1 overs remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 8.19
Last 5 ovs 41/2 RR 8.20
Required RR 8.27

Lahore Qalandars RR 8.20


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> a....



Keep updating me. Please!


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
*Lahore Qalandars innings (20 overs maximum)* 
* R* *B* *4s* *6s* *SR*



Azhar Ali* c Tamim Iqbal b Sammy 25 26 3 0 96.15



CH Gayle lbw b Junaid Khan 0 1 0 0 0.00



CS Delport c Malan b Junaid Khan 78 61 6 3 127.86
Umar Akmal not out 52 31 6 0 167.74
DJ Bravo not out 1 1 0 0 100.00

Extras (lb 1, w 7) 8

*Total* (3 wickets; 20 overs) .............*164* (8.20 runs per over)


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Keep updating me. Please!



Ni bibi, you are a Lahori. And I hate Lahoris. 

Lahore zaroor hare ga. Inshallah.


----------



## ghazi52

6.2
Delport to Tamim Iqbal, OUT, gone. Soft dismissal. Short and wide outside off, Tamim goes low and tries a cheeky dab to third man but gets a faint feather through to the keeper. Just when Tamim was looking really good, against the run of play, Lahore strike


----------



## Moonlight

lastofthepatriots said:


> Ni bibi, you are a Lahori. And I hate Lahoris.
> 
> Lahore zaroor hare ga. Inshallah.



Where do you belong to? Btw I didn't ask you for updates. Lol


----------



## Moonlight

ghazi52 said:


> .
> .
> *Lahore Qalandars innings (20 overs maximum)*
> * R* *B* *4s* *6s* *SR*
> 
> 
> 
> Azhar Ali* c Tamim Iqbal b Sammy 25 26 3 0 96.15
> 
> 
> 
> CH Gayle lbw b Junaid Khan 0 1 0 0 0.00
> 
> 
> 
> CS Delport c Malan b Junaid Khan 78 61 6 3 127.86
> Umar Akmal not out 52 31 6 0 167.74
> DJ Bravo not out 1 1 0 0 100.00
> 
> Extras (lb 1, w 7) 8
> 
> *Total* (3 wickets; 20 overs) .............*164* (8.20 runs per over)



This brother is going to help me with updates. Thanks!


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Keep updating me. Please!



78/2 10 overs////


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Where do you belong to? Btw I didn't ask you for updates. Lol



I am Arain Chaudhry from South Punjab, a city that gets no development just like the rest of Pakistan. It seems like only Lahore is Pakistan, and so I am a hater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Required 87 against 60 balls and 8 wickets remaining



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Keep updating me. Please!


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Meri taraf se Salaam dena Shebaz chachu ko.


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> Required 87 against 60 balls and 8 wickets remaining


Jeet sktein hain agar fielding achi karein to


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> Jeet sktein hain agar fielding achi karein to



 DP QG and mashwaray LQ ko... Bhai ye khula tazad nahi....

3 down for 79... Karam Akaml gone.. @Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> DP QG and mashwaray LQ ko... Bhai ye khula tazad nahi....
> 
> 3 down for 79... Karam Akaml gone.. @Ammara Chaudhry


le ab bnda tajzia bhi na de had hai yr


----------



## lastofthepatriots

LOL. Nido baby formula commercial right now. I remember when I used to eat the powder dry as a kid. Very tasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 164/3 (20/20 over)
Peshawar Zalmi 83/3 (11/20 over)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 82 runs with 7 wickets and 54 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 7.54
Last 5 ovs 29/2 RR 5.80
Required RR 9.11

Lahore Qalandars RR 8.20


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> le ab bnda tajzia bhi na de had hai yr



lolz...... hahahahah...................... btw... lala aya lala...

lala aya lala.... @Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## ghazi52

10.3
Delport to* Kamran Akmal, OUT,* and there it is. That pressure has caused a big stroke, but a badly timed one. Fullish on leg, Akmal backs away and squirts one in the air. Azhar runs in from deep midwicket and holds onto an easy chance. Momentum shifting towards Lahore

Kamran Akmal c Azhar Ali b Delport 18 (20b 1x4 0x6) SR: 90.00


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> lolz...... hahahahah...................... btw... lala aya lala...
> 
> lala aya lala.... @Ammara Chaudhry


chla gya?


----------



## ghazi52

"Whenever Afridi plays himself in, that's usually a warning for the opposition."

End of over 12 (8 runs) Peshawar Zalmi 91/3 (74 runs required from 48 balls, RR: 7.58, RRR: 9.25)



Shahid Afridi.............5 (4b 0x4 0x6)
DJ Malan...........19 (19b 0x4 1x6)


KK Cooper................2-0-17-1
CS Delport..................3-0-12-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

So bachpan mein main boht baby food kata ta. Gripes baby water and nido baby formula. LOL

how embarrassing...


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> chla gya?



Jesa k aap sab jantay hain Nazreen... Lala chala gaya....


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> Jesa k aap sab jantay hain Nazreen... Lala chala gaya....


ajeeb bnda hai ye bhi yr


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Boom Boom = Chris Gayle , all hype no substance, than people criticize Misbah for scoring 50 runs from 47 balls


----------



## ghazi52

12.2
Delport to* Shahid Afridi, OUT,* gone. Afridi goes. Afridi's poor run continues. Length delivery on middle, Delport takes the pace off it and Afridi goes for it again. Skews off the outside half of the bat, and goes straight up. Akmal runs in and settled under it

Shahid Afridi c Umar Akmal b Delport 9 (6b 1x4 0x6) SR: 150.00


----------



## Moonlight

lastofthepatriots said:


> I am Arain Chaudhry from South Punjab, a city that gets no development just like the rest of Pakistan. It seems like only Lahore is Pakistan, and so I am a hater.


Don't bring political talk in please. :p


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> lolz...... hahahahah...................... btw... lala aya lala...
> 
> lala aya lala.... @Ammara Chaudhry



Chala bhi gya . ;D I am in my bio lab so being late in replies. :p


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ye , Shahid afridi , Shoaib Malik , Hafeez , on what basis they are going to T20 world cup 

On top of that Ruman Raeez guy "Economy bowler" lol can't take wickets but has economy


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> le ab bnda tajzia bhi na de had hai yr



Bhae Bhae ko wicket Ka pyasa. ;D


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Chala bhi gya . ;D I am in my bio lab so being late in replies. :p



Do search some biological deffects w.r.t lala and gayle............. btw... Zalmi on fire... 20 from 1 over... whoaaaa

Wese parhai par tawaja do apa.... Khala pehlay b shikayat kar rahi thii k parhti nahi ha


----------



## ghazi52

End of over 14 (20 runs) *Peshawar Zalmi 117/4 *(48 runs required from 36 balls, RR: 8.35, RRR: 8.00)



Shahid Yousuf............14 (7b 3x4 0x6)
DJ Malan...................27 (22b 0x4 2x6)


Adnan Rasool.................2-0-30-0
CS Delport....................4-0-18-3



*20 off it and suddenly Peshawar are favourites again*

13.6
Adnan Rasool to Shahid Yousuf, FOUR, another boundary. Poor line, full on leg. Yousuf belts a sweep to the backward square leg fence. What an over that is.

13.5
Adnan Rasool to Shahid Yousuf, FOUR, lovely batting. Cheeky and effective. Short outside off, Shahid looks to ramp over fine leg but the ball is quick outside off, and Yousuf helps it past third man with a scoop

13.4
Adnan Rasool to Shahid Yousuf, FOUR, another poor delivery, another boundary. Full down leg, Yousuf helps it on its way to the backward square leg boundary

13.3
Adnan Rasool to Malan, 1 run, another awful delivery, short down leg. Pulled to backward square leg where Delport makes a stunning save

13.2
Adnan Rasool to Malan, SIX, six. Timed that beautifully did Malan. Full on off, Malan makes room and hits in the safest place on the field, right over the umpire.

13.1
Adnan Rasool to Shahid Yousuf, 1 run, short and wide from Rasool, crunched to deep point


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Game main twist agyea , run out ke baad


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 164/3 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 148/7 (18.4/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 17 runs with 3 wickets and 8 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 7.92
Last 5 ovs 39/3 RR 7.80
*Required RR 12.75*

Lahore Qalandars RR 8.20


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good exciting game , Wahab riaz almost had it


----------



## CriticalThinker02

woah Lahore got the most votes here, where are all the Karachi peeps at 

btw I watch it online, best way to go about it as tv is old school


----------



## ghazi52

What a game of cricket that has been. Absolutely fantastic entertainment. It to'd and fro'd throughout the match, as it normally does in T20s. In the end, it was the penetration of Qalandar's death bowling as well as Delport's middle-over spell that won the game. Zalmi lost the game by losing too many wickets at inopportune moments. Lahore have the win that keeps them well in contention for a playoff spot.

 *Peshawar Zalmi have qualified though, despite losing*.

*Cameron Delport is the Man of the Match*:
"Slower balls were hard to bat even when we were batting. Was low and slow, wanted to build a partnership. We just haven't executed key moments in the game, but today was different."

:* "Pure Classic and Pure T20 Match. Can't get better than this."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Mabrook ya QG and LQ


----------



## CriticalThinker02

ghazi52 said:


> What a game of cricket that has been. Absolutely fantastic entertainment. It to'd and fro'd throughout the match, as it normally does in T20s. In the end, it was the penetration of Qalandar's death bowling as well as Delport's middle-over spell that won the game. Zalmi lost the game by losing too many wickets at inopportune moments. Lahore have the win that keeps them well in contention for a playoff spot.
> 
> *Peshawar Zalmi have qualified though, despite losing*.
> 
> *Cameron Delport is the Man of the Match*:
> "Slower balls were hard to bat even when we were batting. Was low and slow, wanted to build a partnership. We just haven't executed key moments in the game, but today was different."
> 
> :* "Pure Classic and Pure T20 Match. Can't get better than this."*



We are going to win tomorrow and Lahore would be out of the bag


----------



## AsianLion

A GREAT GREAT WIN by LAHORE QALANDARS!!!

Abdul Razzaq should come back...remove safarishi chawal parchi player Adnan Rasool and Captain Azhar Ali. Ehsan Adil rudeness with Tamim Iqbal must be penalised, he is a nothing bowler anyway.

Lahore Qalandars need to give chance to Ahmad Mukhtar, Abdul Razzaq, *Naved Yasin (bat and left arm bowler), and *Sohaib Maqsood now.

Time to rest, replace - Zohaib Khan, Adnan Rasool, and Ehsan Adil if Lahore Qalandars wants to Qualify !!!


----------



## Pak_Sher

PSL is a great tournament.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

farhan_9909 said:


> Sarfaraz ko ODI ka captain banao



Is k liye pehle waqar younus "racist" ko bahar nikalna parega



Zibago said:


> @Ammara Chaudhry @WAJsal @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle @DesertFox97







Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Well if Lahore is not going to win the series, so isn't Karachi.



Ap bus Yeh dekhen.........


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Is k liye pehle waqar younus "racist" ko bahar nikalna parega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ap bus Yeh dekhen.........


Of miyan khush kiya ap nay 
Haza 100 ashrafi walah habibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Misbah gone


----------



## Zibago

Oh straight six


----------



## Zibago

Islamabad United wins


----------



## ghazi52

*Can Pakistan’s ugly media rivalry stay out of the PSL, please!*





PSL is a franchise-based tournament in which provincial teams are formed. During this tournament, these teams battle against each other. With various companies buying franchises, the highest bid was received by ARY for the franchise in Karachi. ARY Group won the rights for Karachi at $2.6 million per year for a period of 10 years.

*Pakistan Super League (PSL) is underway. The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB)’s initiative to make this league a reality is truly commendable. Young players don’t usually get the chance to showcase their talent in front of the global community as a result of poor local coverage. Hence, PSL will be the ideal opportunity for various budding cricketers to not only display their prowess, but to learn from the experienced coaching staff and prominent foreign players.*

PSL is a franchise-based tournament which forms provincial teams and these teams battle against each other over a month’s time. With various companies buying franchises, the highest bid was received by _ARY _for the Karachi franchise, at $2.6 million per year for a period of 10 years.

The entry of a media group as a buyer awakened the attention of other media groups. The initial coverage provided by _ARY _to PSL played a key role in prompting other franchises to form affiliations with each other, all in an attempt to become a part of PSL. Channels are aware that Pakistani citizens are passionate about cricket and require extensive coverage; therefore, PSL will be an opportunity for them to improve their ratings and viewership.

After _ARY_ associated itself with Karachi, _GEO TV_ followed suit by entering a sponsorship agreement with Lahore Qalandars, followed by _PTV Sports_ joining hands with Quetta’s franchise, _Express News _sponsoring Peshawar Zalmi and _Dunya News_ supporting Islamabad United. Channels will air promos of their teams as well as interviews of key players from their franchises.

During the inaugural edition of PSL, what is interesting to note is that six prominent channels are supporting five franchises. Peshawar Zalmi is the only franchise to boast the backing of two channels; _Hum TV Network_ and _Express News_.

The nature of the media groups supporting PSL are quite diverse, two belong to sports, three from news and current affairs, and the remaining pertains to entertainment.

Various T20 leagues such as the Big Bash and the Indian Premier League (IPL), despite having played in different countries, have never seen the media take such a strong role in any league as it has in PSL.

There is no apparent harm in the media affiliating themselves with a particular franchise, but what’s extremely concerning is the favouritism displayed by these media houses. There is strong rivalry amongst channels in Pakistan. Being news channels, they will not be airing the whole match but instead, I believe, will talk more about the activities of their respective teams as opposed to PSL in its entirety.

A few days ago, various guests on the _GEO News_ show _Khabarnaak_ were wearing the Lahore Qalandars kit and _Dunya News_ aired a special interview of the Islamabad United Captain, Misbahul Haq.


----------



## ghazi52

*........................

!* Shafiq hits a clean hit over the ropes through mid wicket region for half-a-dozen






Junaid Khan






*QUG 22-0 (3 overs)*

Nine runs of the over

*Four!* This time of the pull shot, Shehzad earns another boundary






*Four! *A lucky boundary for Shehzad as he tried to hive through the leg-side






Shaun Tait






*QUG 13-0 (2 overs)*

Eight runs of the over

*Four!* Asad Shafiq earns four runs with a beautiful flick through mid wicket






Junaid Khan






*QUG 5-0 (1 over)*

Five of the first over

*Four!* Shehzad cuts and earns first boundary for his team






Asad Shafiq and Ahmad Shehzad opens for Quetta Gladiators

Shaun Tait to start for Peshawar Zalmi

.............................
*Quetta Gladiators 42/2 (5/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi*

Quetta Gladiators won the toss and elected to bat
Quetta Gladiators RR 8.40


Akbar-ur-Rehman (rhb) 1 2
Asad Shafiq (rhb) 14 9


----------



## Moonlight

@Zibago @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

The chariot is on fire

There is a sting in the tail
Amazing comeback

They were 70-9 and now 129-9 at 17.4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> The chariot is on fire
> 
> There is a sting in the tail
> Amazing comeback
> 
> They were 70-9 and now 129-9 at 17.4



I am watching it live right now. Maza a gya h. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

130 is not bad


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> 130 is not bad



When at 78 scores 9 were out.


----------



## Zibago

Record last wicket partnership


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> When at 78 scores 9 were out.



Yes but 66/9


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> Yes but 66/9



Wase ak Baat notice Ki hai Mainy PZ aise pareshan hote Thora bhi match dosri team Ke support main ho to. Like they're going to die. :p


----------



## farhan_9909

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Wase ak Baat notice Ki hai Mainy PZ aise pareshan hote Thora bhi match dosri team Ke support main ho to. Like they're going to die. :p



haan lekin acha ho gya k quetta be score kr lia kuch warna one sided match hota


----------



## Moonlight

farhan_9909 said:


> haan lekin acha ho gya k quetta be score kr lia kuch warna one sided match hota



I wish they perform same or even better in t20 WC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I wish they perform same or even better in t20 WC


Minus Wahab,s stupid gestures


----------



## The Sandman

hn bhai log kya situation hai aj suna Islu jeet gya?


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Minus Wahab,s stupid gestures



I said this the other day and you guys said game main Hota h. Buht mannerless hai qasam Se. :/. He curses so much


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I said this the other day and you guys said game main Hota h. Buht mannerless hai qasam Se. :/. He curses so much


Pehlay to sirf gestures thay aj gali nikali



DesertFox97 said:


> hn bhai log kya situation hai aj suna Islu jeet gya?


Mairey home team ISLU jeeti aur mujhay afsoos hay


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Mairey home team ISLU jeeti aur mujhay afsoos hay


Chlo koi ni KK aur LQ ne wese bhi baahir ho hii jaana hai abto dono mehngi teams aur dono hii nalaiq



Zibago said:


> Pehlay to sirf gestures thay aj gali nikali


 gali ksne?


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Pehlay to sirf gestures thay aj gali nikali
> 
> 
> Mairey home team ISLU jeeti aur mujhay afsoos hay



It's not the first time him cursing. :/ 

And how bewafa you are to feel sad lol


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Chlo koi ni KK aur LQ ne wese bhi baahir ho hii jaana hai abto dono mehngi teams aur dono hii nalaiq
> 
> 
> gali ksne?


Wahab Riaz to Ahmad Shezad 
B@@@ri kay


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Wahab Riaz to Ahmad Shezad
> B@@@ri kay


Paagal ban hii na ho jaye kahiin


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> It's not the first time him cursing. :/
> 
> And how bewafa you are to feel sad lol


Nope still with KK till the end


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 129 (18/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 130/2 (18.4/20 ov)*

*Peshawar Zalmi won by 8 wickets* (with 8 balls remaining)

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.96
Last 5 ovs 34/1 RR 6.80
Quetta Gladiators RR 7.16


Dawid Malan (lhb) 60 52 
Brad Hodge (rhb) 3 4

Shahid Afridi ............4 Overs............. 1........ 7......... 5................. 1.75 (1w)


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

My prediction is going to be true either Lahore or Karachi king will be out. More chances of karachi kings..aur karoo jumping up and down ary waloo har lahma purjosh main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wahab riaz did well , Ahmed shazad needs to under stand there will be reprecussions if you hit a Six on Riaz

CLEAN BOWLED LOL






Bowler ho to aysa , werna Chaka








Bowlers need to be Aggressive !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wahab riaz did well , Ahmed shazad needs to under stand there will be reprecussions if you hit a Six on Riaz
> 
> CLEAN BOWLED LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowler ho to aysa , werna Chaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowlers need to be Aggressive !!


stupid behaviour..no need to show such kind of physical aggression against each others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Aggression = Wickets = Entertainment 

Timid Fast bowler = Economy bowler tag = boring


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> My prediction is going to be true either Lahore or Karachi king will be out. More chances of karachi kings..aur karoo jumping up and down ary waloo har lahma purjosh main


mein ne to pehle hii kaha tha k ary bht over ho rha hai aur KK ke fans bhi pr koi maanta nhi ab haar rhein hain


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Any chance that Karachi song can be converted to "Pakistan Jete ga" , at least make it a salvageable season

Ravi Bophara , akela laga rehta hai


----------



## The Sandman

Komal Rizvi




@Zibago @django  cameraman ki shakal check kro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

DesertFox97 said:


> Komal Rizvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @django  cameraman ki shakal check kro


I must say i can not BLAME him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


> Komal Rizvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @django  cameraman ki shakal check kro


@Zibago k tra tharki lagta ha  Tarsi howe nazar



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Aggression = Wickets = Entertainment
> 
> Timid Fast bowler = Economy bowler tag = boring


yea he agression pitai bun jata ha when he bowl against others international side..apne team mate k aghey he agression dhika sakhtey hain..wahab forgot his line and length jab kiwi ne dulahe shoro ki thi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> @Zibago k tra tharki lagta ha  Tarsi howe nazar


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


>


and komal dont look like 34 year old

[video]



[/video]


----------



## xyxmt

Raja.Pakistani said:


> stupid behaviour..no need to show such kind of physical aggression against each others



professional sports are not Gurya ka khail, its intense and emotional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

xyxmt said:


> professional sports are not Gurya ka khail, its intense and emotional


They will surely get ban or fine for displaying this intense emotion of physical contact. They were not playing the final of world cup. What wahab riaz or ahmed shezad have done in recent tour of new zealand? where were their aggression? Such kind of behaviour with your own team mate is not something which deserve praise ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Raja.Pakistani said:


> @Zibago k tra tharki lagta ha  Tarsi howe nazar
> 
> 
> yea he agression pitai bun jata ha when he bowl against others international side..apne team mate k aghey he agression dhika sakhtey hain..wahab forgot his line and length jab kiwi ne dulahe shoro ki thi



Aunty hay yeh



xyxmt said:


> professional sports are not Gurya ka khail, its intense and emotional


Well that does not mean you have the liberty to call the other player b@@@ri kah


----------



## ConcealCarry

Both should be banned for three games minimum with 50k fine each.
No tolerance should be shown towards unprofessional behaviour.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Wahab riaz did well , Ahmed shazad needs to under stand there will be reprecussions if you hit a Six on Riaz
> 
> CLEAN BOWLED LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowler ho to aysa , werna Chaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowlers need to be Aggressive !!
> 
> View attachment 293840

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Its about time QG and PZ put KK and LQ in their place. Enough of dominance these KARACHIITES and LAHORIS have enjoyed over Pakistan. Its time for Pathans and Baloch to dance on our bones and skull.


----------



## The Sandman

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Its about time QG and PZ put KK and LQ in their place. Enough of dominance these KARACHIITES and LAHORIS have enjoyed over Pakistan. Its time for Pathans and Baloch to dance on our bones and skull.


Ajao bhai krlo tm logon ne jo krna hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DesertFox97 said:


> Ajao bhai krlo tm logon ne jo krna hai



hehe.....i am Urdu speaking Karachiite and yes I am saying that........I will be happy if any of these 2 takes a trophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> hehe.....i am Urdu speaking Karachiite and yes I am saying that........I will be happy if any of these 2 takes a trophy.


Well as you can see by my DP i think QG will win this year but one thing is for sure bara tough final hone wala hai in dono ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Shehzad is as pathetic as they come, Wahab is a pacer who has been hit for a six, he will show aggression once he gets you out. Its as natural as it comes, he did the same with Nawaz. Wahab is not to be blamed. Look at this pathetic behavior. Was shehzad expecting roses and flowers from Wahab? then he is showing his bat to Wahab as if he is threatening him.
@Jazzbot ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> Shehzad is as pathetic as they come, Wahab is a pacer who has been hit for a six, he will show aggression once he gets you out. Its as natural as it comes, he did the same with Nawaz. Wahab is not to be blamed. Look at this pathetic behavior. Was shehzad expecting roses and flowers from Wahab? then he is showing his bat to Wahab as if he is threatening him.
> @Jazzbot ...


But that does not mean you start calling someone b@@@ri ka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Zibago said:


> But that does not mean you start calling someone b@@@ri ka


Who did that? Shehzad is an insecure child, needs some serious psychological counseling.


----------



## Zibago

WAJsal said:


> Who did that? Shehzad is an insecure child, needs some serious psychological counseling.


Wahab Riaz


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> Shehzad is as pathetic as they come, Wahab is a pacer who has been hit for a six, he will show aggression once he gets you out. Its as natural as it comes, he did the same with Nawaz. Wahab is not to be blamed. Look at this pathetic behavior. Was shehzad expecting roses and flowers from Wahab? then he is showing his bat to Wahab as if he is threatening him.
> @Jazzbot ...





Agree, if you look closely it was an aggressive send off from Wahab but he didn't utter a word until Shehzad showed him the bat and uttered nonsense. So Ahmed Shehzad had it coming, and boy Wahab returned it with pinch of salt. 

Ahmed Shehzad is to be blamed for all this, he was bowled so he should have put his head down and walked off. He tried to behave cocky, that is what happen when you try to become more like Kohli.



Zibago said:


> But that does not mean you start calling someone b@@@ri ka




Watch Shehzad closely in replays, when he raised his bat towards Wahab, he was also uttering some gibberish. So it was Shehzad who started it first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Whatever but Karachi Kings has surely disappointed us Karachiites a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> Agree, if you look closely it was an aggressive send off from Wahab but he didn't utter a word until Shehzad showed him the bat and uttered nonsense. So Ahmed Shehzad had it coming, and boy Wahab returned it with pinch of salt.
> 
> Ahmed Shehzad is to be blamed for all this, he was bowled so he should have put his head down and walked off. He tried to behave cocky, that is what happen when you try to become more like Kohli.


What a failure and disappointment he is turning out to be! Wahab is a genuine pacer, he would react. Unless it was a senior player, like Misbah. If Kohli had gotten out, he would have simply walked the walk. Look at Willamson, he lets the bat do the talking. Our players are pathetic. Wahab should not have pushed him or gotten physical. 

Feeling sorry for Sanga, he had to face fiery Wahab. Done him with Pace, love this.

BTW Amir bowling really well in PSL, swinging it quite well. I hope he does well in coming times.


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> What a failure and disappointment he is turning out to be! Wahab is a genuine pacer, he would react. Unless it was a senior player, like Misbah. If Kohli had gotten out, he would have simply walked the walk. Look at Willamson, he lets the bat do the talking. Our players are pathetic. Wahab should not have pushed him or gotten physical.
> 
> Feeling sorry for Sanga, he had to face fiery Wahab. Done him with Pace, love this.
> 
> BTW Amir bowling really well in PSL, swinging it quite well. I hope he does well in coming times.





I also felt that Ahmed Shahzad's stupidity has made Sanga pay the price as well. Was really waiting to see this legend score some runs in his PSL opener.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Hey ................. K.K ko kuch nahi bolne ka....  @Ammara Chaudhry .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Zibago said:


> Well that does not mean you have the liberty to call the other player b@@@ri kah



I dont know where you grew up in Pakistan, but where i grew up (Karachi) its very common to use that language even among friends.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Hey ................. K.K ko kuch nahi bolne ka....  @Ammara Chaudhry .....



They just win from Lahore.  
Lahore Ki team dil nahi torna chahty Na to Har jate. Lahore ne Dono strong teams ko beat Kia KK ne ak ko bhi nahi.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> They just win from Lahore.
> Lahore Ki team dil nahi torna chahty Na to Har jate. Lahore ne Dono strong teams ko beat Kia KK ne ak ko bhi nahi.



Rehne do apa.... new change dekho lq ma after the fail Gayle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Rehne do apa.... new change dekho lq ma after the fail Gayle...



still better than gayle. :p


----------



## AsianLion

*Wahab Riaz, Ahmed Shehzad involved in fight during big-hit PSL , fined heavily and warned by PCB

Wahab Riaz and Ahmed Shehzad were involved in a physical fight during the Pakistan Super League match.*

By: Express Web Desk | Updated: February 15, 2016 5:13 pm
*



*
_Wahab Riaz (R) and Ahmed Shehzad (L) were separated by their team-mates._

With the ICC deciding to experiment with red card in cricket, it has got another point in its favour. On the occasion of Valentine’s Day, the PSL witnessed some ugly incident.

During the Quetta Gladiators and Peshawar Zalmi match, Ahmed Shehzad and Wahab Riaz were involved in a physical fight that was interrupted by the team-mates and umpires.

In the fifth over of the Gladiators’ innings, Shehzad smoked Riaz for a big six. On the very next ball, the bowler castled Shehzad with a slower one and let out a loud scream as Shehzad walked back to the pavillion. 

Perhaps Shehzad was not impressed and raised his bat towards his Pakistan team-mate and to this Riaz uttered some words. Both pushed each other but the Zalmi players quickly came in-between to prevent any further contact between the two.

Zalmi won the match by eight wickets but the incident became the talking point on Sunday.
*
PCB slaps fines and warns ban*

Both have been fined heavily and given a warning by the Cricket Board for a heated on-field altercation during a PSL match in the UAE.

While Shehzad was fined 30 per cent of his match fee, Riaz was penalised 40 per cent of his game earnings by match referee Roshan Mahanama.

“The players have been asked to behave as such incidents hampers the image of Pakistan cricket as millions and millions of people are watching the PSL around the globe,” a PCB official said.

* See more at: Wahab Riaz, Ahmed Shehzad involved in ugly fight during PSL, fined heavily by PCB | The Indian Express*


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> still better than gayle. :p


----------



## AsianLion

Funny both Ahmed Shehzad and Wahab Riaz are Lahori.


----------



## Zibago

xyxmt said:


> I dont know where you grew up in Pakistan, but where i grew up (Karachi) its very common to use that language even among friends.


Har cheez ka aik munasib waqt aur jagah hotey and one doesnot use such language during cricket matches

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## WAJsal

Shit happens between friends too, Shehzad and his cockiness is annoying; showing his bat to Wahab and uttering BS. Wahab in his reaction didn't say a word until Shehzad started it. Shehzad should take it like any other batsmen. Pathetic.


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Shit happens between friends too, Shehzad and his cockiness is annoying; showing his bat to Wahab and uttering BS. Wahab in his reaction didn't say a word until Shehzad started it. Shehzad should take it like any other batsmen. Pathetic.



No wait did you see the video? Wahab is too be blamed. I think! Since I watched it live.


----------



## The Eagle

Ma to kahu ga dono ko mere hawalay kar do bas... Thana Khula Medaan.... just for 1 week.... 



WAJsal said:


> Shit happens between friends too, Shehzad and his cockiness is annoying; showing his bat to Wahab and uttering BS. Wahab in his reaction didn't say a word until Shehzad started it. Shehzad should take it like any other batsmen. Pathetic.





Zibago said:


> Har cheez ka aik munasib waqt aur jagah hotey and one doesnot use such language during cricket matches





Ammara Chaudhry said:


> No wait did you see the video? Wahab is too be blamed. I think! Since I watched it live.



Whoever started, both caused defame and pity....

Just kick them out of the team for one or two tours, we all will see the results and their grown behaviour as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Zibago said:


> Har cheez ka aik munasib waqt aur jagah hotey and one doesnot use such language during cricket matches



what I am saying is that all these players talk like that with each other off the camera, if you remember their conversation behind the wicket. so when you are pumped up it naturally comes out that way doesn't matter where you are.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Ma to kahu ga dono ko mere hawalay kar do bas... Thana Khula Medaan.... just for 1 week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever started, both caused defame and pity....
> 
> Just kick them out of the team for one or two tours, we all will see the results and their grown behaviour as well.



Altaf Bhae ho? :p

Nai seriously not fan of Ahmed but wahab should be banned not Ahmed. He shows this Chawal gesture to everyone and curse to everyone.


----------



## WAJsal

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> No wait did you see the video? Wahab is too be blamed. I think! Since I watched it live.


Look at Shehzad! Wahab only did what any other fast bowler would do. Now i am a fast bowler and i play street cricket with friends, if someone hits me for a six and i get his wicket i'd be over the moon. The batsmen should simply walk, instead shehzad chose to utter BS and show Wahab his bat, as if he is threatening him. The focus was much on Wahab. Shehzad needs serious counseling. 







The Eagle said:


> Just kick them out of the team for one or two tours, we all will see the results and their grown behaviour as well.


Wahab is our express bowler, along with Amir. We can't risk a tour without him. Shehzad should be out of the team for some time, he can't even behave properly.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Altaf Bhae ho? :p



Nahi.. .Balkay un ka intazar ha.....



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nai seriously not fan of Ahmed but wahab shouldn't be banned not Ahmed. He shows this Chawal gesture to everyone and curse to everyone.



Wahab should have proved his capability as per performance not by such show-off or aggressiveness to cover his lacks... He is like pretending to be the best bowler...


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> Look at Shehzad! Wahab only did what any other fast bowler would do. Now i am a fast bowler and i play street cricket with friends, if someone hits me for a six and i get his wicket i'd be over the moon. The batsmen should simply walk, instead shehzad chose to utter BS and show Wahab his bat, as if he is threatening him. The focus was much on Wahab. Shehzad needs serious counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahab is our express bowler, along with Amir. We can't risk a tour without him. Shehzad should be out of the team for some time, he can't even behave properly.



Don't just go on this picture. Please watch the video and then let me know what do you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> Wahab is our express bowler, along with Amir. We can't risk a tour without him. Shehzad should be out of the team for some time, he can't even behave properly



Waj bro... as per me ... both are useless... just hunt the talent you will find more better than Wahab.... he is run taker not such wicket taker or run stopper... just check his previous performances.... he is a simple straight pacer... all i say is.. there are other more better options but don't have such parchi in hand... i am not fan of these both guys anymore...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Nahi.. .Balkay un ka intazar ha.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wahab should have proved his capability as per performance not by such show-off or aggressiveness to cover his lacks... He is like pretending to be the best bowler...



Intaha ho gae intazaar Ki. Sahy fit Hota h  

And this guy is really annoying. He wants a wicket on every of his ball & when for few overs he doesn't get one. Loses his mind. He did the same to some foreign players. That pissed me off. I mean game h Hota h but they are like our guests.


----------



## WAJsal

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Don't just go on this picture. Please watch the video and then let me know what do you think.


Dear, i have watched it a thousand times. Wahab gave him a harsh reaction, which is acceptable as he gives one to everyone. The other day poor Nawaz got a reaction. Any fast bowler gives a reaction, especially after hitting the stumps. If you watched Big Bash last season, Starc bowled Maxwell and gave him an epic send-off and they both play for Australia, this is Cricket and Maxwell simply walked off. Here Shehzad should have walked off instead of showing his bat, it was shehzad who started the verbal abusing. look again. 


The Eagle said:


> Waj bro... as per me ... both are useless... just hunt the talent you will find more better than Wahab.... he is run taker not such wicket taker or run stopper... just check his previous performances.... he is a simple straight pacer... all i say is.. there are other more better options but don't have such parchi in hand... i am not fan of these both guys anymore...


Only good bowler we have and you are wanting to get rid of him? Bhai, he is an old bowl bowler, has been our best bowler for years now. I think you haven't seen him bowling in test Cricket, have you? remember the last game against England, he destroyed England in UAE. Did the same to Srilanka, where we won 2-0 in test after 7 years, he was reversing it a mile. Kya baat kar rahe ho yar? google search his recent performances. he only needs support, which he will get from Amir.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Intaha ho gae intazaar Ki. Sahy fit Hota h



Bas apa... Rehne dain ... ma mazeed kuch nahi bolu gaa bas ek he lafz.... haye....

Wasim Akram & Waqar younis se bara nahi...


----------



## AsianLion

What Ramiz, Sikandar bakth & Shoaib Akthar has to say:


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> Only good bowler we have and you are wanting to get rid of him? Bhai, he is an old bowl bowler, has been our best bowler for years now. I think you haven't seen him bowling in test Cricket, have you? remember the last game against England, he destroyed England in UAE. Did the same to Srilanka, where we won 2-0 in test after 7 years, he was reversing it a mile. Kya baat kar rahe ho yar? google search his recent performances. he only needs support, which he will get from Amir



Bhai... i wish him to be the best add in coming tour but i doubt it but hope for the best.... Aamir, junaid and umer gul for the pacer end... my bet only...

Trust me ... Wahab shouted first


----------



## WAJsal

The Eagle said:


> Bhai... i wish him to be the best add in coming tour but i doubt it but hope for the best.... Aamir, junaid and umer gul for the pacer end... my bet only...


It seems like you don't watch much Cricket, bhai he is the only bowler we have who can bowl at the same pace the whole day in test Cricket, in fact gets better with time, as he gets into rhythm. Should watch his performance agaisnt England second test, Dubai.



The Eagle said:


> Trust me ... Wahab shouted first


Camera focus was never on Shehzad, do watch it again. This picture says it all. Shehzad started it! Wahav never said a word until Shehzad did. 






@The Eagle , watch the last part. Akhtar has done a great analysis on this, at the end of the day both are to be blamed. Shehzad is a little to cocky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

ahmed shehzad kuch ziada hi chorey ho rahen hain afridi ki support ki waja se........Baap ban ne ka sub ko shoq hai is team me


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> watch the last part. Akhtar has done a great analysis on this, at the end of the day both are to be blamed. Shehzad is a little to cocky.



I would love to keep such aggressiveness reserved for T-20 against India...... after all both are countrymen... need to show some responsibility and ethics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Wright idea: Luke tells Shehzad to keep his chin up*




PHOTO COURTESY: PSL

Ahmad Shahzad’s opening partner in Quetta Gladiators Luke Wright believes the Pakistani right-hand batsman is young and still has an opportunity to make a meaningful comeback into the national squad.

“Both Kevin Pietersen and I spoke to Ahmed on this subject,” said Wright. “Fact is that we have all been left out of our country’s squad at some point in our careers. There aren’t too many people who go through their career without being left out of the team and it is important not to dwell upon this but to work at getting back into the team. In my experience, even the best England players like Ian Bell have been left out but came back to make important contributions for the squad,” he added.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The Eagle said:


> I would love to keep such aggressiveness reserved for T-20 against India...... after all both are countrymen... need to show some responsibility and ethics.



Ahmed Shahzad is not the part of T20 WC squad.
Could be a factor why this aggressiveness you have aspired for is coming out rather immaturely.
Afridi ke dosti koi kam nahi aye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

S.U.R.B. said:


> Ahmed Shahzad is not the part of T20 WC squad.
> Could be a factor why this aggressiveness you have aspired for is coming out rather immaturely.
> Afridi ke dosti koi kam nahi aye.



Sir I mean Wahab should keep it for later..... Shahzad k baray aap ne sahi farmaya....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WAJsal said:


> Shit happens between friends too, Shehzad and his cockiness is annoying; showing his bat to Wahab and uttering BS. Wahab in his reaction didn't say a word until Shehzad started it. Shehzad should take it like any other batsmen. Pathetic.


Janab app wakeel hain wahab k ..if wahab has done nothing than why he was charged more i.e 40 per cent of his game earnings compare to shazad who was fined 30 percent..It was clearly wahab who was involved in physical contact by pushing shazad .Showing bat and hitting with bat are two different things...verbal aggression may be allowed but physical aggression/contact is crossing limit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

what more you want....PSL has got all the top best players, commentators, officials in the world ....with cricket only focus and some animations and full fun, PSL has become a real competitive, rich, fair and most exciting cricket league in the world:

Look at the full list of all the best players in World playing in the high drama PSL: PSL Player List.


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Afridi look-alike revels in the limelight*
*



*
*Afridi look-alike revels in the limelight | GulfNews.com*


----------



## WAJsal

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Janab app wakeel hain wahab k ..if wahab has done nothing than why he was charged more i.e 40 per cent of his game earnings compare to shazad who was fined 30 percent..It was clearly wahab who was involved in physical contact by pushing shazad .Showing bat and hitting with bat are two different things...verbal aggression may be allowed but physical aggression/contact is crossing limit


You forgot to read this:


WAJsal said:


> at the end of the day both are to be blamed.



Wahab got physical, thus the bigger fine. Shehzad started it, he got what he deserved. Wahab got physical first, agreed. The debate was who started it. Best thing to do is not jump into these arguments.


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore vs Quetta up next. Must win game for Lahore today.


*Teams* *Mat* *Won* *Lost* *Tied* *N/R* *Pts*
Zalmi 7 5 2 0 0 10
Glads 7 5 2 0 0 10
Unitd 7 3 4 0 0 6
Kings 7 2 5 0 0 4
Qalan 6 2 4 0 0 4


----------



## Moonlight

@The Eagle please update me when the match starts. Thanks! :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> please update me when the match starts. Thanks! :p



Jo aap ka hukam madam .... by the way LQ V/s QG at 9 P.M


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Jo aap ka hukam madam .... by the way LQ V/s QG at 9 P.M



Hukam Ki tameel ho. Is there any word tameel? Or it's Takmeel? Not sure. :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> tameel



Tameel is like asking for and Takmeel is like in response to fulfilling  the orders. 



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Hukam Ki tameel ho



Rest about those orders, Malika Aliya... Uth kar 2 rotia bana lain muje bhook lagi ha... lolz........... P

QG are batting now..

oh sorry... LQ are batting and surprisingly Gayle is batting on 4 runs


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Tameel is like asking for and Takmeel is like in response to fulfilling  the orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest about those orders, Malika Aliya... Uth kar 2 rotia bana lain muje bhook lagi ha... lolz........... P
> 
> QG are batting now..



Oh okay. Thanks! Urdu improve karo ge aap. 
Chaloooo which ملکہ makes rotiyan?


----------



## The Eagle

LQ 6 runs from 1st over without any loss... Gayle score 5 so far yet



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Oh okay. Thanks! Urdu improve karo ge aap.
> Chaloooo which ملکہ makes rotiyan?



like the one here.... 

LQ 13 without any loss 2 overs... Gayle is still there

Gayle on fire...

LQ 34/0 in 4 overs... Gayle is hitting hard... whoaaaa



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Oh okay. Thanks! Urdu improve karo ge aap.
> Chaloooo which ملکہ makes rotiyan?



51/0 in 5 overs


----------



## Kambojaric

Strong Gayle blowing in Dubai tonight


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Oh okay. Thanks! Urdu improve karo ge aap.
> Chaloooo which ملکہ makes rotiyan?



76/0 in 8 overs...

Gayle 51 from 29 balls, still batting...


----------



## Major Sam

wow, Gayle is blowing Galdiators....


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Oh okay. Thanks! Urdu improve karo ge aap.
> Chaloooo which ملکہ makes rotiyan?



LQ 100/0 in 10 overs... what a cricket after a while by LQ.... Gayle on fire... Azhar Ali as well... LQ ko kiya ho gaya bhai.... kisi ne Iodine wala namak khila diya ha Polio k qatray pela diye hain...

Gayle out... Caught by ... guess what... Ahmad Shahzad...


----------



## Kambojaric

Shahzad the hero today lol.


----------



## The Eagle

125/1 in 14 overs.... @Ammara Chaudhry


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> LQ 100/0 in 10 overs... what a cricket after a while by LQ.... Gayle on fire... Azhar Ali as well... LQ ko kiya ho gaya bhai.... kisi ne Iodine wala namak khila diya ha Polio k qatray pela diye hain...
> 
> Gayle out... Caught by ... guess what... Ahmad Shahzad...



Shkur haiiiii Wo bhi Aaj play Kar saka ;D 
You're doing your job perfectly. Thanks! 



The Eagle said:


> like the one here....



I can't make roti, but I can make good Briyani and chicken rolls. ;D


----------



## The Eagle

We have the pleasure of Brian Lara in LQ camp.... 



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Shkur haiiiii Wo bhi Aaj play Kar saka ;D
> You're doing your job perfectly. Thanks!



Ye problem ha Mashrikee khawateen ki... job perfectly...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> 125/1 in 14 overs.... @Ammara Chaudhry



Let see how LQ ball or QG bat later. But Mujhe feelings a Rahi Ke LQ jeet jaye ga.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I can't make roti, but I can make good Briyani and chicken rolls



AAAAhh......You just pressed the hunger button... i will be back... ... How much for double plate Ma'am...



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Let see how LQ ball or QG bat later. But Mujhe feelings a Rahi Ke LQ jeet jaye ga



Looks like QG are not interested in today's win...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore heading towards a big total. 141 now and 5 overs still left to go.


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> AAAAhh......You just pressed the hunger button... i will be back... ... How much for double plate Ma'am



Since you're updating and helping me in my Urdu. I can give it for free. 

Nahi Lahore Ki team following the footsteps of national team. Dair Se samjhte Hain Ke Jeetna h plus unpredictable.  Mohabbat he Buht hai watan Se 




The Eagle said:


> Looks like QG are not interested in today's win...


----------



## Major Sam

While in malaysia, m missing biryani desperately....


----------



## Moonlight

Major Sam said:


> While in malaysia, m missing biryani desperately....



While in New York, I am missing Lahore's any food. 



The Eagle said:


> Ye problem ha Mashrikee khawateen ki... job perfectly...



Appreciate the effort. :p


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 151/2 (16.4/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators*

Quetta Gladiators won the toss and elected to field

*Lahore Qalandars................. RR 9.06*
Last 5 ovs 37/1 RR 7.40

Umar Akmal (rhb).................... 20 ..............16 
Dwayne Bravo (rhb)................. 7 .................5


----------



## Kambojaric

Umar Akmal with two consecutive sixes

Make that 3 

Last over, Lahore at 190. Should aim for 200 now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Since you're updating and helping me in my Urdu. I can give it for free.



Wait apa.... let me deal fairly with Beef Biryani here... i will be back... agar pata hota to Salees Urdu me help karta to shayad meetha b a jata...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Wait apa.... let me deal fairly with Beef Biryani here... i will be back... agar pata hota to Salees Urdu me help karta to shayad meetha b a jata...



Next time apa bola to you might order it for me as well. :p
Enjoy your dinner. lag to nahi Raha Wase Ke itnay Dukh main Kar sako ge coz Lahore is playing well.  IYKWIM


----------



## Kambojaric

201 with last bowl remaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 201/2 (20/20 ov)*
Quetta Gladiators

Quetta Gladiators won the toss and elected to field

Lahore Qalandars *RR 10.05*

Last 5 ovs 60/1 RR 12.00

Umar Akmal (rhb)............... 55 ...25 
Dwayne Bravo (rhb) ...........20 ...17

.
.
.
.
.
*Lahore Qalandars innings (20 overs maximum)* ...*R.........* *B* *4s* *6s* *SR*





CH Gayle c Ahmed Shehzad b Zulfiqar Babar.... 60............... 34 3 6 176.47




Azhar Ali* c Anwar Ali b Elliott.... 61 ................45 7 2 135.55

Umar Akmal not out ..................55 ......................25 4 4 220.00

DJ Bravo not out ..............20 ........................17 3 0 117.64

Extras (w 4, nb 1)........ 5

*Total* (2 wickets; 20 overs) ................................*201* (10.05 runs per over)

To bat..............CS Delport, Naved Yasin, Mohammad Rizwan†, Zohaib Khan, Zafar Gohar, KK Cooper, Ehsan Adil


----------



## ghazi52

* Lahore set 202-run target for Quetta*





PHOTO COURTESY: PSL FACEBOOK

After a day’s break, HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL) is back with more action, never-ending drama and excitement as we move one step closer to the all-important playoff’s.

After a brief but successful stint at the Sharjah Cricket Stadium, the tournament is now back in Dubai International Cricket Stadium,.

Today’s match features between Azhar Ali’s Lahore Qalandars taking on Sarfraz Ahmed’s Quetta Gladiators.

Lahore are still in the tournament, and their future is still in their hands, thanks to Karachi Kings who lost to Islamabad in their last match. However, they are facing another must-win situation, as they will try to carry on with the momentum after managing to unexpectedly defeat league leaders Peshawar Zalmi in their last match.

On the other hand, this is Quetta’s last chance to experiment before the first qualifier on Friday, and they will try to end this round with a victory to build momentum moving into the next round after losing their last match to Peshawar Zalmi.

This one has a potential to be one spirited contest.

*The teams for today’s encounter are as follows:*

*Lahore Qalandars:* *A Ali, C Gayle, C Delport, N Yasin, U Akmal, D Bravo, +M Rizwan, Z Khan, Z Gohar, K Cooper, E Adil.

*Quetta Gladiators:* A Shehzad, K Sangakkara, K Pietersen, G Elliott, M Nabi, +*S Ahmed, A Ali, Z Babar, B Khan, M Nawaz, U Gul.

Lahore against Quetta will be live here. Stay tuned!

*LHR 201-2 (20 overs)*

*FOUR!* A wide full toss this time from Gul and Akmal places it towards cover.






*FOUR!* Outside edge by Bravo and it travels towards the third man boundary.






*OUT! BOWLED!* Bravo departs after facing the yorker from Gul. Oh wait its over the line and its a no-ball from Gul. *Bravo is back.*

*



*

Umar Gul to bowl the last over of the innings.

*LHR 190-2 (19 overs)*

*SIX!* Punched over point. Three sixes in a row for Akmal.






*SIX!* Another full toss and this time its a flat shot from Akmal.

*



*

*SIX!* Full toss and smashed by Akmal over midwicket.






Anwar Ali.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Enjoy your dinner. lag to nahi Raha Wase Ke itnay Dukh main Kar sako ge coz Lahore is playing well.



esi par ghussa utar raha thaa.... well played LQ and lets wait for a punch by QG..... ab DP mat change kar dena jaldi se... ... Apa nahi... khatoon.... chalay gaa na.......


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> esi par ghussa utar raha thaa.... well played LQ and lets wait for a punch by QG..... ab DP mat change kar dena jaldi se... ... Apa nahi... khatoon.... chalay gaa na.......



Nai bilkul bhi Nai. 30s main khatoon suit karta. :p
Nahi dp nahi change Karun gi but I did say main LQ ko support karty rahon gi
Meri Rehmat hai Ke ab jeet jate ;p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Meri Rehmat hai Ke ab jeet jate



??????



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nai bilkul bhi Nai. 30s main khatoon suit karta. :p



Phir apa he theek ha..


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> Phir apa he theek ha..



Matlab Meri support Ki wajah Se they are winning.  
HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA wait agar Aaj Lahore jeet gya to Karachi out? :p


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Matlab Meri support Ki wajah Se they are winning.



Thora sahi kar du yaha.... Rehmat sirf ALLAH ki... I know aap ki Urdu kuch kamzor ha so no offense sirf bata raha hu lafz k matlab k baray ma.... aap keh sakti ho k MERI KHER KHAWAHI HA LQ K SAATH... 



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA wait agar Aaj Lahore jeet gya to Karachi out? :p



Soch ha aap ki ... APA.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

I am with QG now.


----------



## PurpleButcher

QG all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Thora sahi kar du yaha.... Rehmat sirf ALLAH ki... I know aap ki Urdu kuch kamzor ha so no offense sirf bata raha hu lafz k matlab k baray ma.... aap keh sakti ho k MERI KHER KHAWAHI HA LQ K SAATH...
> 
> 
> Soch ha aap ki ... APA.....



Na I don't mind when someone corrects me. 

Update me with the score. Plesse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Lahore Qalandars 201/2 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators 163/5 (16/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators require another 39 runs with 5 wickets and 24 balls remaining
Quetta Gladiators RR 10.18
Last 5 ovs 50/2 RR 10.00
Required RR 9.75
Lahore Qalandars RR 10.05

*Current time 23:20 local, 19:20 GMT* *Twenty20 Career
Batsmen* *R* *B* *4s* *6s* *SR* *This bowler*
Anwar Ali (rhb) 1 1 0 0 100.00 0 (0b)
Mohammad Nabi (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)
*Mat* *Runs* *HS* *SR*
81 565 65 143.40
87 1152 57 127.29
*Bowlers* *O* *M* *R* *W* *Econ* *0s* *4s* *6s*
Dwayne Bravo (rmf) 3.0 0 18 2 6.00 3 1 0
Ehsan Adil (rfm) 3.0 0 35 3 11.66 8 8 0
*Mat* *Wkts* *BBI* *Econ*
284 288 5/23 8.01
40 56 4/28 7.71


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Na I don't mind when someone corrects me.
> 
> Update me with the score. Plesse!




Out of home at the moment

Go QG go....


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 201/2 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators 163/5 (16.1/20 ov)*

Quetta Gladiators require another 38 runs with 5 wickets and 22 balls remaining

Quetta Gladiators RR 10.04
Last 5 ovs 47/2 RR 9.40
Required* RR 10.36*

Lahore Qalandars* RR 10.05*

*QUE 171-5 (17 overs)*

*Caught?* It is being reviewed by the third umpire.

Cooper.

*




*

*QUE 163-5 (16 overs)*

*OUT! BOWLED! *Sangakkara goes. Ehsan Adil has struck here for Lahore. *Grant Elliott* replaces him.






*OUT! BOWLED!* Poor choice of shot by Sarfraz and he walks back to the dug out. *Anwar Ali* replaces him.






*FOUR!* Sarfraz smashes it towards leg-side boundary.






Ehsan Adil back in the attack.

*



*

*QUE 157-3 (15 overs)*

Six from the over.

Bravo.

*



*

*QUE 151-3 (14 overs)*

*FOUR! *Sangakkara lobs it down the ground.






*FOUR!* A calculated shot by Sangakkara.






Delport.

*Lahore Qalandars 201/2 (20/20 over)
Quetta Gladiators 175/7 (18/20 over)*

Quetta Gladiators require another *27 runs with 3 wickets and 12 balls remaining*

Quetta Gladiators RR 9.72
Last 5 ovs 38/4 RR 7.60
Required *RR 13.50*

Lahore Qalandars RR 10.05


Mohammad Nabi (rhb) ..................3 
Anwar Ali (rhb)................................ 6

.
.
.
.
.
*18.2
Bravo to Mohammad Nabi, FOUR, four. Wow, what is happening here? Slower ball outside off, Nabi comes down and gets bat on his slice past point for four. Not sure he intended it but in the gap, four.

18.1
Bravo to Mohammad Nabi, SIX, six. What a start to the over that is. Full outside off, Nabi rushes down and just clobbers it over cover. Clears the boundary by a distance. Pressure on Bravo now*

.
.
.
Quetta Gladiators require another 17 runs with 3 wickets and 9 balls remaining

Last over.......15 run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Lahore Qalandars 201/2 (20/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators 187/8 (19/20 ov)
Quetta Gladiators require another 15 runs with 2 wickets and 6 balls remaining
Quetta Gladiators RR 9.84
Last 5 ovs 39/5 RR 7.80
Required RR 15.00
Lahore Qalandars RR 10.05


----------



## ghazi52

http://ptvsports.info/ptv_sports.php

Remain ................ 4 balls 5run

4 run in 2 balls

3 run last ball

*Quetta Gladiators won*


----------



## Moonlight

Omg the last ball.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Na I don't mind when someone corrects me.
> 
> Update me with the score. Plesse!



Oh yeah......QG wins....


----------



## Major Sam

best game of the PSL. just loved it every moment. though sad for LQ.


----------



## 45'22'

Watched the last 7 balls
It was a good match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*QUE 203-8 (20 overs)*

*FOUR!* Nabi plays a bad ball and steers Quetta to victory with a boundary.







*SIX!* A towering six by Nabi.

*



*

*FOUR!* Nabi finds the long-on boundary.






Zohaib Khan to bowl the last over.

.
.
*Theme Song of Quetta Gladiators by Faakhir Mehmood and Fahim Allan Faqeer Pakistan Super League*

*



*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Yr mazaak ki bhi limit hoti hai lekin insaan ko itna bhi ni girna chaye in ghatiya 3rd class media channels ko door rkhna chaye tha PSL se laanat hai ARY pe... @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


> Yr mazaak ki bhi limit hoti hai lekin insaan ko itna bhi ni girna chaye in ghatiya 3rd class media channels ko door rkhna chaye tha PSL se laanat hai ARY pe... @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani


Its ok . Dont take these jokers seriously. I watch this show just for fun and they were praying Lahore lose boht their matches so that they get chance to be in play-off stages. I dont think its easy for karachi to win last match against peshawar zalmi so Lahore still has chance if Zalmi beat kharachi kings and they win their last match against Islamabad united..Karachi kings was the most expensive team of the psl but they performed poorly ..Lahore lack in bowling department as well and azhar ali is very poor captain of t20 if we look at how he gave last over to spinner and lost the match from winning position

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Its ok . Dont take these jokers seriously.


I didn't until now this is just too much


Raja.Pakistani said:


> they were praying Lahore lose


This that's why i got angry aese behave kr rhein hain jese LQ koi bahir ki team hai sirf Geo ki waja se isliye mein kehta hn media channels ko door rkhna chaye tha PSL se


Raja.Pakistani said:


> Lahore lack in bowling department


I agree hamesha becharee bowling ki waja se maar kha jate hain


Raja.Pakistani said:


> spinner and lost the match from winning position


Wow what an idiot this captain is iirc we lost a match against Aus Ajmal bowled the last over bari maar pari thi tb humein.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> I dont think its easy for karachi to win last match against peshawar zalmi so Lahore still has chance if Zalmi beat kharachi kings.


Now i wish PZ win that match inka shokha pan khattam hoga aur apni auqaat mein rahenge next time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


> I didn't until now this is just too much
> 
> This that's why i got angry aese behave kr rhein hain jese LQ koi bahir ki team hai sirf Geo ki waja se isliye mein kehta hn media channels ko door rkhna chaye tha PSL se
> 
> I agree hamesha becharee bowling ki waja se maar kha jate hain
> 
> Wow what an idiot this captain is iirc we lost a match against Aus Ajmal bowled the last over bari maar pari thi tb humein.
> 
> 
> Now i wish PZ win that match inka shokha pan khattam hoga aur apni auqaat mein rahenge next time


yea sab competition aur hype acha ha psl k lia phir har lahma purjosh is a comedy show...we all have our fav teams just like media channels..main ne islambad united aur phir lahore qaladrad ko support kia but i was more entertained by peshwar zalmi and quetta glad. they are all Pakistani ..every team have players from all four provinces and every PSL team representing each province of pakistan and its capital..true karachi wale aur their owner is more shokha than rest if we look at how he invited actress model in stadium to support karachi but what matter is performance on ground..woo lahore k harne ka islia bol rhey hain k un ka rasta saaf ho aghey k lia..My support islmabad k lia iss lia thi k yea sab province ko unite karta ha so united we win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> Yr mazaak ki bhi limit hoti hai lekin insaan ko itna bhi ni girna chaye in ghatiya 3rd class media channels ko door rkhna chaye tha PSL se laanat hai ARY pe... @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @The Eagle @PaklovesTurkiye @Major Sam @Raja.Pakistani


Geo Ary war for supermacy but GEO started

We inj barbaad kita ey na kidrey araam a see 
@Ammara Chaudhry @krash




@WAJsal @Shamain @PaklovesTurkiye










Hain @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Geo Ary war for supermacy but GEO started
> 
> We inj barbaad kita ey na kidrey araam a see
> @Ammara Chaudhry @krash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Shamain @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hain @DESERT FIGHTER



Aray aray aray Karachi ne kab itna target diya? Pehle bhi highest target Lahore ne diya aur ab bhi. Itna target ke bad harne ka dukh hai bhi but Nahi bhi. They played really well. Qismat ka faisla to Kal h Karachi aur Lahore ka.


----------



## Adecypher

Raja.Pakistani said:


> *so united we win *


Sir kiya is forum pey "tolerance level" dekh kar aap ko lagta hey key hum united hein?Koi kisi ki baat ko bardaasht karney ko tayaar nahi hey...Sir!!!!!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Adecypher said:


> Sir kiya is forum pey "tolerance level" dekh kar aap ko lagta hey key hum united hein?Koi kisi ki baat ko bardaasht karney ko tayaar nahi hey...Sir!!!!!


Difference of opinion tu 2 sagey bhyoon main b hota ha lakin hum differences k bawajood b united rah sakhtey hain ek ghar k andar bajaey ek dosrey ka gala pakarney k..mere matlab tha k main islambad united ko islia support kar rha hoon kyoon k capital sab province ko jourta ha appis main and tha wa sthe logic behind logo united we win..lakin iss logoo par quetta amal kar rhi ha and tehy are winning as every single player is preforming and you see them as a unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Geo Ary war for supermacy but GEO started


Jsne bhi kia ho ye media channels wale bari hii ghatiya harkaton pe utar ayein hain koi sharm hoti hai koi haya hoti hai >.<


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

200+ bhi defend na ker seke Lahore wali team .....


----------



## dexter

Love you Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

What an epic game of Cricket, i thought Ehsan Adil bowled really well, showed some great control and aggression-something that doesn't come to him naturally. Great batting by Quetta. 
Lahore, Lahore, Lahore.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Geo Ary war for supermacy but GEO started
> 
> We inj barbaad kita ey na kidrey araam a see
> @Ammara Chaudhry @krash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Shamain @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hain @DESERT FIGHTER



 seriously...i felt poor for girl. If i was batting and this girl wanted me to out, maybe i can get out and also probably give her a chance in pepsi catch crore.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aray aray aray Karachi ne kab itna target diya? Pehle bhi highest target Lahore ne diya aur ab bhi. Itna target ke bad harne ka dukh hai bhi but Nahi bhi. They played really well. Qismat ka faisla to Kal h Karachi aur Lahore ka.


Koi nahe jitna bhi target tha KK nay haraya na LQ ko 



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> seriously...i felt poor for girl. If i was batting and this girl wanted me to out, maybe i can get out and also probably give her a chance in pepsi catch crore.......


She is like

Meri ankhon se kabhi ik ashk tak na tapka tha,
Tum bhi de jao ge dhoka yeh bhi na socha tha. 
Dhoka dhoka dhoka dhoka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Koi nahe jitna bhi target tha KK nay haraya na LQ ko
> 
> 
> She is like
> 
> Meri ankhon se kabhi ik ashk tak na tapka tha,
> Tum bhi de jao ge dhoka yeh bhi na socha tha.
> Dhoka dhoka dhoka dhoka


----------



## I.R.A

Bismillah Khan ni Bismillah taki nay fir .................


----------



## WAJsal

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> seriously...i felt poor for girl. If i was batting and this girl wanted me to out, maybe i can get out and also probably give her a chance in pepsi catch crore.......


At one stage i wanted Lahore to win for all the pretty ladies . Karachi needs to win today's game, will be a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

*BD Boom Boom Tamim Iqbal

Shahid Afridi’s daughters fan of Bangladesh opener Tamim Iqbal*






Two of Shahid Afridi’s four daughters — Ansha Afridi and Aqsa Afridi — have recently posed for a picture with Tamim Iqbal and shared it on internet. Photo taken from bdcricteam.com

Shaquib Tayeem Ahmed
Bangladesh’s dashing left hand opening batsman *Tamim Iqbal* has been in terrific form, and delivering the goods for his team Peshawar Zalmi in the first edition of *Pakistan Super League* (PSL) at Sharjah and Dubai.

He is the second highest run-getter in the tournament, with 267 runs in six matches. He has struck three 50s with 80 not out being his personal best. Tamim has also won the man of the match award twice for his brilliant batting top of the order.

Shahid Afridi, captain of Peshawar Zalmi couldn’t have asked for anything better, since Tamim and Hafeez have given solid starts more often than not. No wonder Boom Boom’s daughters Ansha and Aqsa wanted to take a snap with Bangladesh’s highest run-maker in Tests and ODIs after Peshawar won their match handsomely at the Sharjah stadium.

With knocks of 30, 80*, 37, 14, 55* and 51, Tamim Iqbal is going through a purple patch in T20 cricket, something Bangladesh fans would sincerely want to see continue during the ICC T20I World Cup 2016 in India in March.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I.R.A

asad71 said:


> *BD Boom Boom Tamim Iqbal
> 
> Shahid Afridi’s daughters fan of Bangladesh opener Tamim Iqbal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of Shahid Afridi’s four daughters — Ansha Afridi and Aqsa Afridi — have recently posed for a picture with Tamim Iqbal and shared it on internet. Photo taken from bdcricteam.com
> 
> Shaquib Tayeem Ahmed
> Bangladesh’s dashing left hand opening batsman *Tamim Iqbal* has been in terrific form, and delivering the goods for his team Peshawar Zalmi in the first edition of *Pakistan Super League* (PSL) at Sharjah and Dubai.
> 
> He is the second highest run-getter in the tournament, with 267 runs in six matches. He has struck three 50s with 80 not out being his personal best. Tamim has also won the man of the match award twice for his brilliant batting top of the order.
> 
> Shahid Afridi, captain of Peshawar Zalmi couldn’t have asked for anything better, since Tamim and Hafeez have given solid starts more often than not. No wonder Boom Boom’s daughters Ansha and Aqsa wanted to take a snap with Bangladesh’s highest run-maker in Tests and ODIs after Peshawar won their match handsomely at the Sharjah stadium.
> 
> With knocks of 30, 80*, 37, 14, 55* and 51, Tamim Iqbal is going through a purple patch in T20 cricket, something Bangladesh fans would sincerely want to see continue during the ICC T20I World Cup 2016 in India in March.




Bangladeshi cricketers have earned their fame, they have proven they are second to none. I am glad to see BD's cricket maturing, their performance in under 19 WC I heard is also commendable.


----------



## WAJsal

asad71 said:


> *BD Boom Boom Tamim Iqbal
> 
> Shahid Afridi’s daughters fan of Bangladesh opener Tamim Iqbal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of Shahid Afridi’s four daughters — Ansha Afridi and Aqsa Afridi — have recently posed for a picture with Tamim Iqbal and shared it on internet. Photo taken from bdcricteam.com
> 
> Shaquib Tayeem Ahmed
> Bangladesh’s dashing left hand opening batsman *Tamim Iqbal* has been in terrific form, and delivering the goods for his team Peshawar Zalmi in the first edition of *Pakistan Super League* (PSL) at Sharjah and Dubai.
> 
> He is the second highest run-getter in the tournament, with 267 runs in six matches. He has struck three 50s with 80 not out being his personal best. Tamim has also won the man of the match award twice for his brilliant batting top of the order.
> 
> Shahid Afridi, captain of Peshawar Zalmi couldn’t have asked for anything better, since Tamim and Hafeez have given solid starts more often than not. No wonder Boom Boom’s daughters Ansha and Aqsa wanted to take a snap with Bangladesh’s highest run-maker in Tests and ODIs after Peshawar won their match handsomely at the Sharjah stadium.
> 
> With knocks of 30, 80*, 37, 14, 55* and 51, Tamim Iqbal is going through a purple patch in T20 cricket, something Bangladesh fans would sincerely want to see continue during the ICC T20I World Cup 2016 in India in March.


I love Bangladeshi Players in PSL for many reasons:

It gives a good message.
Involves the fans of both countries.
Brings the Bangladeshi audience in UAE to watch PSL.
Plus Tamim has been very good to watch, he can learn a lot from different players and conditions. Very good to see.
@BDforever ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

What a great game last night. It kept swinging back and forth and was sure at so many different stages that Lahore would win. Still well done to Quetta 

PS: This guy and his clapping was hilarious to watch yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## imahsan

How islu is already qualified? If karachi wins today and Lahore beats Islu by such a margin that their NRR is improved from Islu then?


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings 152/7 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 70/4 (12/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 83 runs with 6 wickets and 48 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 5.83
Last 5 ovs 30/2 RR 6.00
Required RR 10.37

Karachi Kings RR 7.60
................................................................................................................................

*Amir accounts for Hafeez as Peshawar chase 153*
















Karachi Kings set a 153-run target for Peshawar Zalmi in the nineteenth match of the inaugural Pakistan Super League (PSL) at Dubai International Cricket Stadium on Wednesday.

After opting to bat first, Karachi were inspired by opener Lendl Simmons’ 37-ball 49 runs innings. Ravi Bopara in the middle scored 23 off 22 balls, meanwhile, no other batsman was able to go past the 20-run mark.

For Peshawar, five out of six bowlers took one wicket each.


*PES 79-4 (13 overs)*

*FOUR!* This time Hodge goes straight.

*FOUR!* Brad Hodge goes towards square leg.

Usama Mir.






*PES 70-4 (12 overs)*

*LBW!* Afridi dismissed by Bhatti. Bhatti is struck on the back by Afridi. It doesn’t seem intentional but Afridi was looking at the bowler and Bhatti was busy appealing and celebrating.

*FOUR!* Brad Hodge edges it to third man boundary.

A double and a single by Afridi.

Bhatti is back and he bowls to Afridi.

Peshawar needed to be on 77 at least at this time in case of rain.
.......................................................................................................................................
*LBW!* Allenby (31 off 29) departs. Tries to sweep, misreads the spin.*Shahid Afridi* comes out early.






Usama Mir into his second over.






*PES 57-2 (10 overs)*

Three runs off the over.

Shakibal Hasan into his third over.






*PES 54-2 (9 overs)*

*FOUR! *Cheeky shot by Allenby. Goes on front foot and just scoops it towards fine leg.






*FOUR!* Hodge warms up with a strong cut past point.






Right-arm leggie *Usama Mir *comes on to bowl now.

.
..................................................................................................................................
.
*Karachi Kings 152/7 (20/20 ov)*
*Peshawar Zalmi 88/4 (14/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 65 runs with 6 wickets and 36 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.28
Last 5 ovs 34/2 RR 6.80
Required RR 10.83

Karachi Kings RR 7.60

.
.
.................................................
Kamran Akmal (rhb)............... 3... 6 
Brad Hodge (rhb)................... 34.... 27
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Hodge 3 sixes in this over. Kamran Akmal run out now.

Rahat Fateh Ali Khan watching the game today too 

Hodge just destroying the Karachi bolwing. Hes taken the game away now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi Kings 152/7 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 149/5 (17.4/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another *4 runs with 5 wickets and 14 balls remaining*

Peshawar Zalmi RR 8.43
Last 5 ovs 74/1 RR 14.80

Required RR 1.71

Karachi Kings RR 7.60

....................................

Darren Sammy (rhb) 5 5 1 0 100.00 0 (1b)
Brad Hodge (rhb) 85 45

.
.
.



....................................
Karachi Kings 152/7 (20/20 ov)

*Peshawar Zalmi 158/5 (18.3/20 ov)*

........

.
.
.................*Peshawar Zalmi     *


----------



## asad71

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Bangladeshi cricketers have earned their fame, they have proven they are second to none. I am glad to see BD's cricket maturing, their performance in under 19 WC I heard is also commendable.




This in spite of all pressures from India including using political hooligans of BCL/ BAL to sabotage visiting Pakistan and voting against the criminal cartel. Plus they cheated merrily in the last ICC, Aus. Their media is pathetically defending all these. Almost all Pak players play in BD in the League or for the clubs. Boom Boom Afridi is a great hero here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> seriously...i felt poor for girl. If i was batting and this girl wanted me to out, maybe i can get out and also probably give her a chance in pepsi catch crore.......



Tharkissssssssssssss


----------



## Kambojaric

Lahore vs Islamabad now. Karachi and Lahore's fates hanging on this match. Who would have thought the two biggest cities would be fighting for survival in the first round

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Karachi/Lahore ... mar kha kha kar bhurkas ban giya hai

Shoaib Malik ki to ab English bhi nahi chalti post lost interview , bechara T20 pakistani team main select howa hai just like Afridi bhai making 5-10 runs a game






In fans ko ab koon samjhaye


----------



## ghazi52

*Sixes Highlights Lahore Qalandars vs Quetta Gladiators - Total Of 14 Sixes






*


----------



## Major Sam

I want LQ to win. dont know though i like IU more. but just extinct to make them win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Major Sam said:


> I want LQ to win. dont know though i like IU more. but just extinct to make them win.



Im supporting Lahore too but highly doubt they will win. Their bowling attack is really weak, I mean if you cant defend a 200+ total in t20 cricket then you are incredibly bad at bowling haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

i want IU to voluntarily lose.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Qalandars 150/5 (20/20 over)
Islamabad United 83/2 (10/20 over)*

Islamabad United require another 68 runs with 8 wickets and 60 balls remaining

Islamabad United RR 8.30
Last 5 ovs 47/0 RR 9.40
*Required RR 6.80*

Lahore Qalandars RR 7.50


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Clinical by K. Latif and Haddin.
Tough luck Lahore.151 was a so-so against the IBD united.
May be induct a good pace attack next time around.


----------



## ghazi52

Watch

http://ptvsports.info/ptv_sports.php


----------



## S.U.R.B.

BTW why is Misbah not a part of the T20 squad?
Replace Afridi with him.


----------



## The Sandman

Chlo hogya bahr LQ  Allah kare agla Karachi ho  @Ammara Chaudhry GEO bara hii manhoos hai yr kasam se


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lahore qalandar and kharachi kings two expensive team and fav sides to win this title turn out to be more pathetic . Azahar ali and shoib malik lol Lahore qaladars had pathetic bowlers any way so they had no chance to defend even huge totals

bhangra time..karoo khul k dances abb issi main good hoo 

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Chlo hogya bahr LQ  Allah kare agla Karachi ho  @Ammara Chaudhry GEO bara hii manhoos hai yr kasam se



I was already not in a mood and their performance pissed me off. Qasam se Aj to GEO ki support opar se team selector bhi koi buht bara kaimna tha Lahore ka. 
Khair yeh trophy Zalmi ki h.



S.U.R.B. said:


> BTW why is Misbah not a part of the T20 squad?
> Replace Afridi with him.



Nooooooo. Afridi is doing his job perfectly. Great captaincy with great bowling.


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I was already not in a mood and their performance pissed me off. Qasam se Aj to GEO ki support opar se team selector bhi koi buht bara kaimna tha Lahore ka.
> Khair yeh trophy Zalmi ki h.


Or maybe QG?


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Or maybe QG?



Final dono main ho ga but I think Peshawar is gonna win but let see. 
Karachi and Lahore sucks.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just was watching the semi final bracket

Why is 1 playing vs #2?

Normally in league format #1 plays against #4 , and #2 plays vs #3?

A proper fair format used world wide to make #1 ranking play lowest rank #4, as reward for finishing top of league


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Lahore qalandar and kharachi kings two expensive team and fav sides to win this title turn out to be more pathetic . Azahar ali and shoib malik lol Lahore qaladars had pathetic bowlers any way so they had no chance to defend even huge totals
> 
> bhangra time..karoo khul k dances abb issi main good hoo
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]



He is really a fun loving guy. Where ever he goes, he is just the same.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Just was watching the semi final bracket
> 
> Why is 1 playing vs #2?
> 
> Normally in league format #1 plays against #4 , and #2 plays vs #3?
> 
> A proper fair format used world wide to make #1 ranking play lowest rank #4, as reward for finishing top of league


team 1 playing with team 2 and winner will go straight to final
team 3 playing with team 4th and winner of this match will play the loser of team 1 vs team 2
and then winner will go to final



Dil Pakistan said:


> He is really a fun loving guy. Where ever he goes, he is just the same.


i know but they did not bring him for fun or dancing but he was in poor form so no fun with batting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Great , as i typed a post.The system posted it twice.So, i deleted one, and it deleted both.It was long one.
Anyway.Seems like i'll have to shift back to the old ways of saving one in the MS office.



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nooooooo. Afridi is doing his job perfectly. Great captaincy with great bowling.



Sorry, i disagree.
Fine bowler of course.
But a great captain.Let's see.
Imran khan was a great captain.Younis khan was great leader. Misbah "the machine" is a great captain.
Pakistan does not need another good bowler.But their team can use a good professional batsman.
Captaincy wise and in terms of batting Misbah is miles ahead of what Afridi has to offer.

Afridi is as good as his team is.He's not a leader.A leader never falls under pressure or at least he tries to make it look like that.Afridi's deal is either to put immense pressure on the opponents and make them fall. If the opponent comes out to be a strong one , like the international teams that can imbibe pressure like a sponge holds water , then he gets fidgety and folds.That is my observation.

Same is case with Akmal , as he is an immature kid. Someone who's a hero on one day and even a bigger zero on the other.And in tournaments like that you lose one game and you are out of it.His problem is consistency.

Consider a T20 game with Pakistan chasing and there is a 100 runs on the board to take care of in 60 balls.
The game is against a side that is packed with good bowlers in their line up as is always the case with most of the international teams.Afridi is batting along with Akmal and Pakistan is 4 down.I can safely bet that they are going to fall.

Now, Afridi playing along Misbah that is a different story.
I know that's not going to happen because if Misbah gets to lead the team then Afridi is out of it.But that's just to analyse it.
Now you put Akmal supporting Misbah's cause to chase that total.It still looks good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

To the the Lahore Qalandars Fans...........;
or karao Geo sy apni Team sponsor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Umair Nawaz said:


> To the the Lahore Qalandars Fans...........;
> or karao Geo sy apni Team sponsor.


Trust me 99% of LQ fans hate Jew news kch to LQ ke bahir hone ki waja bhi Jew news ki manhoosiyat ko de rhein hain bht manhoos channel hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Raja.Pakistani said:


> i know but they did not bring him for fun or dancing but he was in poor form so no fun with batting



He said before the tournament that he was injured but PSL really wanted him to come so I suppose he agreed to on their insistence, but his performances showed he was not 100%, or even 50 for that matter.


----------



## Al-zakir

As I said, Zalmi is going to get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syed_yusuf

i feel bad for LQ to exit but KK as well a LQ do not deserve to be in the run any way. Both of them performed pathetically and deserve to be exited. It happened to be that KK out gun LQ by RR and win over them. KK lost all its matches but against LQ. 

Good to see PZ and QG going strong. i am least impressed with IU. I guess it is all down to the captaincy of the team. All 3 captains of KK, LQ and IU are laid back kind of attitude. LQ captain is bit better. 

PZ and QG have very energetic and quality captains.


----------



## I.R.A

Well for me as a supporter of Quetta Gladiators I am happy with how they (QG) played and how they rose from being underdogs to table toppers. Their conduct was thoroughly professional throughout, except that Ahmed Shahzad incident.

For me it does not matter if they get to raise the winner's trophy or not ....................... they are the winners already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Spring Onion said:


> Tharkissssssssssssss



.....not a professional one......kabi kabar tou chalta hai



WAJsal said:


> At one stage i wanted Lahore to win for all the pretty ladies . Karachi needs to win today's game, will be a good one.



The way KK got into a play off is hilarious..............where is @*Ammara Chaudhry *now............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Haa bhai LQ supporters,.,... Kia haal hain.... Sardi ho gi Lahore ma kafi... Geo news hona he es baat ki daleel thi k LQ out..... 

KK is gonna do upset like Pakistan did in 1992 cup.... .... @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @WAJsal @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> Haa bhai LQ supporters,.,... Kia haal hain.... Sardi ho gi Lahore ma kafi... Geo news hona he es baat ki daleel thi k LQ out.....
> 
> KK is gonna do upset like Pakistan did in 1992 cup.... .... @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @WAJsal @Zibago


Cornered Tigers 







Spring Onion said:


> Tharkissssssssssssss


Kiya hua ab apnay fan kay liay banda itna bhe na karay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

The Eagle said:


> KK is gonna do upset like Pakistan did in 1992 cup.... .... @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97 @WAJsal @Zibago


I expect good show from all, expecting KK to fire and we have the potential to do so too. 


S.U.R.B. said:


> Now you put Akmal supporting Misbah's cause to chase that total.It still looks good.


Akmal has looked different in last couple of games. Last night i wasn't expecting him to make a 50+ score, i thought Lahore would just fall like a deck of cards. You wouldn't see a single chances taken by Akmal, it was one of the fewest professional innings i have seen him play. He absorbed the pressure really well. Over all the passion shown on the field was great to see. Yar Adil was good to see too. I hope Akmal plays at number 3 in T20 World Cup, as he needs to deliver and he is in good form too; now that we have selected him we should extend our full support.

BTW, watching Amir bowling since his comeback, he has risen like a Phoenix from the Ashes, i am expecting him to destroy teams in future. That swing at pace is a joy in itself. 

Lahore lost, KK advancing .



Zibago said:


> Cornered Tigers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiya hua ab apnay fan kay liay banda itna bhe na karay


What a magnificent game of Cricket, what a captain and leader Imran Khan was. He redefined Pakistan Cricket, what a team. Wasim Akram emerged from this World cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Kal wala match ISLU vs LQ during ISLU,s batting at 18.3 -18.4 overs 
@PaklovesTurkiye












@The Eagle @DesertFox97
Haye oye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Kal wala match ISLU vs LQ during ISLU,s batting at 18.3 -18.4 overs
> @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Eagle @DesertFox97
> Haye oye



.......Bilkul q nahi......Agar pehle dikh jati tou shayd ap log nh jeet te LQ se.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Kal wala match ISLU vs LQ during ISLU,s batting at 18.3 -18.4 overs
> @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Eagle @DesertFox97
> Haye oye



hahahahahhahahahahahah.... lolz ho gaya shaikh saab... hahahahhahaha.... bohta awla caption haye oye 

jaha teri nazar.... muj ko khabar ha... shaikh ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> .......Bilkul q nahi......Agar pehle dikh jati tou shayd ap log nh jeet te LQ se.....


Koye nahe #united-we-win 
Chalo ab KK ka chance to hay na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Koye nahe #united-we-win
> Chalo ab KK ka chance to hay na



Thanks for defeating LQ and bringing KK back to game.....


----------



## ghazi52

Misbah-ul-Haq blasted 38 off 19 balls to take Islamabad home in 19 overs


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
*Qalandars felt Yasir, Mustafizur's absence in PSL: Lahore Owner*




Rookie Ehsan Adil led the Lahore attack, which comprised the likes of Kevon Cooper, Zohaib Khan and Zia-ul-Haq. — Photo courtesy: PSL
Lahore Qalandars’ owner Fawad Rana on Wednesday lamented his team’s ouster from the inaugural edition of the ongoing Pakistan Super League (PSL), terming the absence of bowlers Yasir Shah and Mustafizur Rehman as 'decisive'.

Rana of Qatar Oils, which owns the Lahore franchise, said the loss of Pakistan leg-spinner Shah (doping ban) and Bangladesh paceman Rehman (injury) before the start of the PSL had disrupted the team's plans significantly.

Shah was slapped with a three-month ban by the International Cricket Council (ICC) on February 7 after the leggie tested positive for a banned substance in December last year, while Mustafizur backed out due to fitness issues.

“It’s sad that we haven’t been able to qualify for the playoffs,” Rana told to DawnNews.

“I wish the team could have delivered more,” he added.

Pakistan rookie Ehsan Adil led the bowling attack, which comprised the likes of Kevon Cooper, Zohaib Khan and Zia-ul-Haq.

“We tried to get Brett Lee in as a replacement, but that did not work out too,” said Rana.

The Australian fast bowler was in the Emirates recently as he was representing the Virgo Super Kings at the Masters Champions League (MCL) which ended on February 13.

Lahore put up decent batting performances in the PSL with Umar Akmal scoring the most runs for them. He is also the league's highest run-getter so far with 335 runs in seven matches.

The Qalandars ended their PSL campaign after they were beaten by Islamabad United in the final match of the league stage on Wednesday.

Lahore and Karachi Kings were in tight race for the fourth place but the latter had the edge with their only two wins coming against the Qalandars — allowing them to sneak through on head-to-head advantage.

The PSL playoffs kick off on Friday with toppers Peshawar Zalmi taking on second placed Quetta Gladiators in the semi-final.


----------



## Moonlight

@PaklovesTurkiye she is sick. 
@The Eagle 
Koi nahi Hota hai chalta hai duniya hai. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Koi nahi Hota hai chalta hai duniya hai. :p



Apa.......... samja nahi.. mazrat...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Apa.......... samja nahi.. mazrat...



Apa, Aunty or @Zibago Ka bibi kehna.  Abhi to mid 20s main bhi nahi gae.   

Matlab it is okay LQ lost, happens in this world.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Apa, Aunty or @Zibago Ka bibi kehna.  Abhi to mid 20s main bhi nahi gae



Actually ma aaj tak bibi he call karta aya hu.. but copied from someone in PDF .. APA...... ... Par dekho to.... Kitna bura laga raha ha mid 20s ma apa.... lolz.....P



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Matlab it is okay LQ lost, happens in this world.



But entire loss was a one sided or beyond expectations being such a costly side. Look at KK as well... all was just hyped nothing else...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> mid 20s ma apa.... lolz.....P



Aray aray Aray mid 20s main bhi nahi hon. Uncle jii. :p


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Kal wala match ISLU vs LQ during ISLU,s batting at 18.3 -18.4 overs
> @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The Eagle @DesertFox97
> Haye oye


hn yeh scene mene bhi dekha bara hii tharkii tha cameraman taqreeban ek ball miss hone hii wali thi


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> But entire loss was a one sided or beyond expectations being such a costly side. Look at KK as well... all was just hyped nothing else...




KK And LQ literally sucks. Most expensive but sucks team in PSL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Aray aray Aray mid 20s main bhi nahi hon. Uncle jii. :p



Oh... kitna issue ha even with some days that i misquoted ..... APA.... ma to abi bacha hu phir....P



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> KK And LQ literally sucks. Most expensive but sucks team in PSL.



KK is going to be the finalist... P


----------



## The Sandman




----------



## Zibago

DesertFox97 said:


> hn yeh scene mene bhi dekha bara hii tharkii tha cameraman taqreeban ek ball miss hone hii wali thi


Cameraman be like
Ball choor bachi check kar


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Cameraman be like
> Ball choor bachi check kar


Wese in tharkion ki sahii mojein hain


----------



## Spring Onion

Lahorio tum jeeto ya tum harooo thumka maro   seems ali zafar knew it

al


Zibago said:


> Cameraman be like
> Ball choor bachi check kar



ab wo ghareeb sari balls ko kesay cover karay


----------



## Zibago

Spring Onion said:


> Lahorio tum jeeto ya tum harooo thumka maro   seems ali zafar knew it
> 
> al
> 
> ab wo ghareeb sari balls ko kesay cover karay


yahan choka parta hay wahan wo bachi pay zoom karta hay 
Aik say barh kar aik jahaz rakha hay chiryon wali sarkar nay


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye she is sick.



Were you sick? What happened? alright now?


----------



## Moonlight

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Were you sick? What happened? alright now?



I m still sick. :sa: I got cold and like a very bad cold. Thanks for asking!


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL 2016: Best performers so far*






PHOTO COURTESY: PSL

The inaugural Pakistan Super League (PSL) enters the play-offs today with the top two teams, Quetta Gladiators and Peshawar Zalmi, taking on each other to book a spot in the final.

The Express Tribune takes a look at the best performances in batting and bowling during the league matches.

*Most runs: Umar Akmal*






Pakistan right-handed batsman Umar Akmal was the most in-form batsman during the Pakistan Super League (PSL) group stages, and ended his campaign as its highest run-getter.

But Akmal’s heroics were not enough as Lahore missed out on a place in the play-offs after finishing bottom of the table.

The 25-year-old scored 335 runs in 7 innings, at an average 83.75, and is the only batsman in the tournament to have scored four half-centuries.

Umar Akmal is followed by Karachi Kings’ Ravi Bopara (292) and Peshawar Zalmi’s Tamim Iqbal (267) in the list of highest run-getters.
*Most wickets: Wahab Riaz*






Left-arm Pakistan fast-bowler, Wahab Riaz, was the most prolific bowler during the PSL group stages.

Wahab was one of the main bowlers for Shahid Afridi’s Peshawar Zalmi and apart from that little scuffle with Quetta Gladiators’ Ahmed Shehzad, the aggression in his bowling was able to pay him dividend.

His best bowling performance came against Islamabad United when he bagged 3-23 in his four overs. He dismissed Shane Watson, Sam Billings and Andre Russell.

Karachi Kings’ Ravi Bopara is not that far behind Wahab with 11 scalps, while two left-arm spinners — Peshawar Zalmi’s Muhammad Asghar and Quetta Gladiators’ Muhammad Nawaz — are third with 10 wickets each.

*Highest individual score: Umar Akmal*






Akmal also produced the tournament’s highest individual score in an innings, when he single-handedly destroyed Quetta Gladiators bowling attack and scored 93 off just 40 balls, with the help of six fours and eight sixes.

Due to his blistering innings, Lahore scored 132 runs in the last 10 overs, and also managed to post the third-highest total of the tournament till now.

Gladiators, who were unbeaten till then, did not manage to match the brilliance of the 25-year-old, and eventually suffered their first defeat of the tournament.

The second-highest innings score is from Quetta Gladiator’s Luke Wright (86*), which he scored in the opening match of the tournament, and he is followed by Peshawar Zalmi’s Brad Hodge (85*) against Karachi Kings.

*Best bowling figures in an innings: Ravi Bopara*






Bopara was Karachi Kings’ best pick during the drafts without a doubt. The all-rounder not only scored with the bat but was also the second-highest wicket taker.

Meanwhile, he had best bowling figures of the tournament when he ripped apart the Lahore Qalandars’ much-vaunted batting attack with 6-16 in his four overs.

Bopara is followed by Peshawar Zalmi captain Shahid Afridi — who took a five-for against Quetta Gladiators — and gave away only seven runs in his four overs. Quetta Gladiators’ left-arm spinner Muhammad Nawaz is third with figures of 4-13 in four overs against Islamabad United.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I m still sick. :sa: I got cold and like a very bad cold. Thanks for asking!



Hope you'll get recover soon.....Take a chicken yakhni and johar jushanda.....

*Cold remedies: What works*

If you catch a cold, you can expect to be sick for one to two weeks. That doesn't mean you have to be miserable. Besides getting enough rest, these remedies might help you feel better:


*Stay hydrated.* Water, juice, clear broth or warm lemon water with honey helps loosen congestion and prevents dehydration. Avoid alcohol, coffee and caffeinated sodas, which can make dehydration worse.
*Rest.* Your body needs to heal.
*Soothe a sore throat.* A saltwater gargle — 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon salt dissolved in an 8-ounce glass of warm water — can temporarily relieve a sore or scratchy throat. Children younger than 6 years are unlikely to be able to gargle properly.

You can also try ice chips, sore throat sprays, lozenges or hard candy. Don't give lozenges or hard candy to children younger than 3 to 4 years old because they can choke on them.


*Combat stuffiness.* Over-the-counter saline nasal drops and sprays can help relieve stuffiness and congestion. In infants, experts recommend putting several saline drops into one nostril, then gently suctioning that nostril with a bulb syringe. To do this, squeeze the bulb, gently place the syringe tip in the nostril about 1/4 to 1/2 inch (about 6 to 12 millimeters) and slowly release the bulb. Saline nasal sprays may be used in older children.
*Relieve pain.* For children 6 months or younger, give only acetaminophen. For children older than 6 months, give either acetaminophen or ibuprofen. Ask your child's doctor for the correct dose for your child's age and weight. Adults can take acetaminophen (Tylenol, others), ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin IB, others) or aspirin.

Use caution when giving aspirin to children or teenagers. Though aspirin is approved for use in children older than age 3, children and teenagers recovering from chickenpox or flu-like symptoms should never take aspirin. This is because aspirin has been linked to Reye's syndrome, a rare but potentially life-threatening condition, in such children.


*Sip warm liquids.* A cold remedy used in many cultures, taking in warm liquids, such as chicken soup, tea, or warm apple juice, might be soothing and might ease congestion by increasing mucus flow.
*Add moisture to the air.* A cool mist vaporizer or humidifier can add moisture to your home, which might help loosen congestion. Change the water daily, and clean the unit according to the manufacturer's instructions. Don't use steam, which hasn't been shown to help and may cause burns.
*Try over-the-counter (OTC) cold and cough medications.*For adults and children older than 5, OTC decongestants, antihistamines and pain relievers might offer some symptom relief. However, they won't prevent a cold or shorten its duration, and most have some side effects.

Experts agree that these shouldn't be given to younger children. Overuse and misuse of these medications can cause serious damage.

Take medications only as directed. Some cold remedies contain multiple ingredients, such as a decongestant plus a pain reliever, so read the labels of cold medications you take to make sure you're not taking too much of any medication.

Cold remedies: What works, what doesn't, what can't hurt - Mayo Clinic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL in numbers*






PHOTO COURTESY: PSL FACEBOOK

A lot of hype surrounded the inaugural edition of the HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL) and statistics at the end of the group stages show that the league has delivered.

The event had a rather slow starting with matches in Dubai producing scores of below 150 but once the batsmen got used to the slow UAE pitches, finding the sweet spot of the bat became easier.

Lahore Qalandars, who couldn’t advance to the playoffs, were the first to go past the 200-run mark but their opponents Quetta Gladiators put them in the shade by chasing down that mammoth score. Lahore set a 202-run target, which Quetta reached off the last ball to score 203.

On the other end of the run-making scale, Islamabad United were able to successfully defend a target of 131 against Karachi Kings; the lowest to be defended in the tournament. Islamabad hold another stat, albeit a much more unwanted one, as their 117 against Quetta Gladiators was the lowest scoring innings of the tournament.






Lahore also holds the record for the biggest victory in terms of runs when they defeated Quetta by 63 runs. Meanwhile, Afridi’s Peshawar Zalmi holds the record for the biggest win by wickets as they beat Lahore by nine.

A lot of people had said that PSL was a chance for the youngsters to share the dressing room with the veterans and learn the art of pressure-handling and decision making, but one player who found his prime in the tournament was the experienced Umar Akmal. He finished the group stages as the tournament’s highest run-scorer (335), while also boasting its highest individual score (93), best batting average of 83.75 and most sixes (17).

Meanwhile, Kiwi all-rounder, Grant Elliot, had the best bowling average with just 11 runs conceded per wicket for Quetta.

In terms of run scored, Lahore scored the highest (1,215) in their eight matches. Peshawar were second with 1,098, Quetta third with 1,065, Islamabad couldn’t cross the 1000-run mark with 928 runs and Karachi scored the least runs at 819.

Peshawar was the most successful team with the ball as they accounted for 49 batsmen as a whole, Quetta were second with 44 and Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad were third, fourth and fifth respectively with 39, 38 and 34 wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
.
*Quetta Gladiators 0/1 (0.3/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi*

Peshawar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field

Quetta Gladiators RR 0.00

Ahmed Shehzad (rhb) 0 1 0 0 0.00 0 (1b)
Kevin Pietersen (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)
*.........*
Hasan Ali (rmf) 0.3 0 0 1 0.00 3 0 0
Shaun Tait (rf) 0.0 0 0 0 -

0.3
Hasan Ali to Ahmed Shehzad, no run

0.2
*Hasan Ali to Bismillah Khan, OUT*

*Quetta Gladiators 11/2 (3.1/20 over)*
Peshawar Zalmi

*Peshawar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field*

Quetta Gladiators RR 3.47

Mohammad Asghar to Ahmed Shehzad, OUT, looks to step out and hit that into Sharjah, but can't connect. This was nicely tossed up, lured him into the big hit, the ball spun away sharply from the middle and off region and Akmal whipped the bails off quickly. Asghar lets out a roar. Poor stroke from the experienced Shehzad.

Ahmed Shehzad st †Kamran Akmal b Mohammad Asghar 6 (9b 1x4 0x6) SR: 66.66

*Peshawar win toss, elect to bowl in first play-off against Quetta*






PHOTO COURTESY: PSL FACEBOOK

After all the excitement, drama and action, we are all set for the first play-off of the HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL).

It’s going to be Shahid Afridi’s Peshawar Zalmi, who will go up against Sarfraz Ahmed’s Quetta Gladiators.

Both teams finished the first round on equal points, having won six out of their eight matches, and their head to head record was also equal. However, Peshawar led the table due to better run-rate than Quetta.

For Peshawar, Tamim Iqbal topped the scoring chart with 267 runs in seven innings, whereas Wahab Riaz topped the bowling chart with 12 wickets in seven matches.

For Quetta, Ahmed Shehzad topped the runs scoring list with 220 runs, whereas left-arm spinner Mohammad Nawaz topped the bowling chart with 10 wickets.

Both teams have some new inductees at this stage of the tournament, as few players had to leave for personal reasons and for national duties.

*Teams:*

*Peshawar Zalmi:* M Hafeez, +K Akmal, S Yousuf, B Hodge, J Bairstow, *S Afridi, D Sammy, W Riaz, M Asghar, S Tait, H Ali.

*Quetta Gladiators:* A Shehzad, B Khan, K Pietersen, K Sangakkara, G Elliott, *+S Ahmed, N McCullum, A Ali, Z Babar, M Nawaz, A Cheema.

It’s the play-off time, its Peshawar vs Quetta, and its live here!






*QUE 17-2 (4 overs)*

*FOUR!* KP sweeps it towards the boundary.

*OUT! Stumped!* Shehzad misses the spin and walks back to the dug out.*Kumar Sangakkara* replaces him.

Mohammad Asghar.






*QUE 11-1 (3 overs)*

*FOUR!* Ahmed Shehzad finds the leg-side boundary.

Hassan Ali.






*QUE 6-1 (2 overs)*

*FOUR!* KP muscles it over long-on.






*Mohammad Asghar.*






*QUE 0-1 (1 over)*

*OUT! Caught! *Bismillah departs. *Kevin Pietersen* replaces him.






*Ahmed Shehzad* and *Bismillah Khan* to open for Quetta.

*Hassan Ali* to begin the bowling attack.

*Quetta Gladiators 45/2 (7/20 ov)
........................
Quetta Gladiators RR 6.0
Last 5 ovs 40/1 RR 8.00*


----------



## Passionaire

Stadium almost sold out


----------



## Major Sam

Stadium Sold Out. 25000 capacity.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Dont understand why all last important matches in dubai where pitches are slow so will be low scoring contests..this match should have been in sharjah eventhough sold out in dubai


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 133 (19.3/20 over)
Peshawar Zalmi 1/0 (0.1/20 over)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 133 runs with 10 wickets and 19.5 overs remaining

Peshawar *Zalmi................ RR 6.00*

Required............ RR 6.70
Quetta Gladiators ...............RR 6.82


----------



## Kambojaric

Akmal out

Hafeez out too. Quetta back in the game. And now hodge too! Nawaz on a hattrick!


----------



## Major Sam

awesome stuff by nawaz...

m supporting Gladiators.... wohoooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

khocha aj to lgta hai hm haar jaye ga


----------



## Kambojaric

Peshawar 62/5, Damn Quetta bolwing well. Go Gladiators!!


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 133 (19.3/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 62/4 (12/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 72 runs with 6 wickets and 48 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 5.16
Last 5 ovs 25/1 RR 5.00
Required *RR 9.00*

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.82


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> khocha aj to lgta hai hm haar jaye ga



Lol he tried to delay his entry as long as possible


----------



## ghazi52

Darren Sammy (rhb) 0 6 0
Shahid Afridi (rhb) 0

*Ravi Bopara replaces Shoaib Malik as Karachi Kings' captain*







PHOTO: PSL Facebook

Karachi King’s skipper Shoaib Malik has resigned from captaincy,_Express News _reported.

Ravi Bopara will be leading the Karachi-based side in Malik’s stead in the play-off round of the inaugural HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL).

“I want to focus on my cricket, and [desire] best for the team. I hope the new captain brings new fortunes for Karachi Kings,” said Malik while addressing a press conference in Dubai.

“Even if I have to look after the management side and not contribute as a player, I want my team to win and will always support them.”

Bopara had previously criticised Malik’s decision to bat first in Kings’ match against Peshawar Zalmi, which the Karachi side lost by five wickets.

“Bopara’s comments, I believe were taken out of context,” said Malik. “He has lived all his life in the United Kingdom, and does not know what can become news in this part of the world.”

News of rift with team owner Salman Iqbal is completely false, added Malik.

The England all-rounder had censured the team’s overall performance in the tournament, claiming his side did not deserve to qualify for the next round.

“We played poorly throughout the league, we do not deserve to be through to the play-offs, if I be brutally true,” said Bopara.

“In the last match, we were playing with six batsmen, and five proper bowlers. We planned it before the match, and it was not my decision only, it was the decision of the team management,” said Malik.

“Our plan was working but we lost it in the 16th and 17th over due to the brilliance of Brad Hodge.”

Bopara had also praised Brad Hodge’s performance, stating it as a reason for his team’s defeat.

“We were winning the game until Hodge got hold of us,” he had said.


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> khocha aj to lgta hai hm haar jaye ga



was referring to Afridi in my previous post.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> was referring to Afridi in my previous post.


Match phas jaye ga aj


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Match phas jaye ga aj



Cheema took a real beating now so Peshawar still have a good chance of winning. Another fall of a wicket would however change the game dramatically.


----------



## ghazi52

*Teams:*

*Peshawar Zalmi:* M Hafeez, +K Akmal, S Yousuf, B Hodge, J Bairstow, *S Afridi, D Sammy, W Riaz, M Asghar, S Tait, H Ali.

*Quetta Gladiators:* A Shehzad, B Khan, K Pietersen, K Sangakkara, G Elliott, *+S Ahmed, N McCullum, A Ali, Z Babar, M Nawaz, A Cheema.

It’s the play-off time, its Peshawar vs Quetta, and its live here!


*PES 78-5 (14 overs)*

*FOUR!* Sammy lobs it over midwicket. Cheema is having a bad day today.

*FOUR!* Sammy splashes it over backward-point.






Aizaz Cheema.



*PES 68-5 (13 overs)*

*FOUR!* Cut shot by Sammy.






*OUT! *Yousuf goes for a six but gets caught at midwicket boundary. Peshawar in real trouble here. *Shahid Afridi* replaces him.






Elliott.



*PES 62-4 (12 overs)*

*FOUR!* Yousuf sweeps it towards leg-side boundary.






Babar.



*PES 57-4 (11 overs)*

*OUT! BOWLED!* Bairstow walks. *Darren Sammy* replaces him.

*



*

*FOUR*! Outside edge by Bairstow for four runs.






Elliott.


*PES 53-3 (10 overs)*

*FOUR!* Yousuf smashes it down the ground for a boundary.






Nawaz


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Cheema took a real beating now so Peshawar still have a good chance of winning. Another fall of a wicket would however change the game dramatically.


Agreed it was a bad decision by QG


----------



## S.U.R.B.

WAJsal said:


> Akmal has looked different in last couple of games. Last night i wasn't expecting him to make a 50+ score, i thought Lahore would just fall like a deck of cards. You wouldn't see a single chances taken by Akmal, it was one of the fewest professional innings i have seen him play. He absorbed the pressure really well. Over all the passion shown on the field was great to see. Yar Adil was good to see too. I hope Akmal plays at number 3 in T20 World Cup, as he needs to deliver and he is in good form too; now that we have selected him we should extend our full support.



No worries for Akmal.He has got his chance.And he's not the captain.If he's not going to be the centerpiece of the innings all the time, nobody is going to blame him.

Afridi in the team is a gamble.Giving him a team for a WC is a blunder.Especially when they had better choices.The stats don't lie.


Yup, my support is with the team.Let's hope the youngsters come out strong out of that WC and they don't imitate everything what their captain do.


----------



## Kambojaric

Afridi gone


----------



## The Sandman

Gyaaaaaaaa hahahaha


----------



## Major Sam

wohoooooo afridi gone...


QG you will WIN...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I m still sick. :sa: I got cold and like a very bad cold. Thanks for asking!


what a coincidence im sick too!

How ru now?


----------



## Kambojaric

45 needed of 24 balls. Getting hard for Peshawar now.


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
*Quetta Gladiators 133 (19.3/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 88/6 (15.5/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 46 runs with 4 wickets and 25 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 5.55
Last 5 ovs 31/2 RR 6.20
*Required RR 11.04*

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.82

Elliott to Shahid Afridi, OUT, *Afridi holes out to Nawaz*. Dubai has been hushed into silence. Afridi steps away, this is floated wide outside off. He reaches out and slices it straight to backward point. Elliott finishes with three scalps

Shahid Afridi c Mohammad Nawaz b Elliott 2 (4b 0x4 0x6) SR: 50.00


----------



## Richard Parker

afridi is a bowler or batsman?
I believe he is a bowler first....


----------



## The Sandman

Uh oh


----------



## Umair Nawaz

New quotes from the two noble and wise men from the PSL;-

by Allama Darren Summy and Mufti Shaun Tait.

Boom Boom Bubble gum, Fun ko *Bula* do!......... .


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 133 (19.3/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 111/6 (17.4/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 23 runs with 4 wickets and 14 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.28
Last 5 ovs 48/1 RR 9.60
*Required RR............ 9.85*

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.82


Darren Sammy (rhb) 36 27 
Wahab Riaz (rhb) 10 8


----------



## Major Sam

sammy gone. hurrahhh


----------



## Kambojaric

Sammy looked like he was taking the game away, but Nawaz gets him finally. Definitely over now for Peshawar.


----------



## The Sandman

Ab ni jeet ta PZ


----------



## The Sandman

Ya jeet bhi skta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Gladiators 133 (19.3/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 125/7 (18.4/20 ov)

*Peshawar Zalmi require another 9 runs with 3 wickets and 8 balls remaining*

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.69
Last 5 ovs 53/2 RR 10.60

*Required RR 6.75*

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.82


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Ya jeet bhi skta hai



Haha the beauty of T20 Cricket, just when you think its over, you get a chance to win again.


----------



## ghazi52

require another 4 runs with 3 wickets and 4 balls remaining


----------



## The Sandman

Oye hoye kia match hai


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Zalmi require another 3 runs with 3 wickets and 3 balls remaining*


----------



## The Sandman

Cheema ko kyun de dia over


----------



## The Sandman

Ohohohoh


----------



## Kambojaric

Oh god this game is going down right to the last ball


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Zalmi require another 3 runs with 2 wickets and 2 balls remaining

Hasan Ali c & b Aizaz Cheema 5 (3b 1x4 0x6) SR: 166.66

*Quetta Gladiators 133 (19.3/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 131/8 (19.4/20 ov)

Peshawar Zalmi require another 3 runs with 2 wickets and 2 balls remaining*


----------



## Kambojaric

Oeyyy Cheemeee, Cha Gaya hahaha


----------



## The Sandman

Oh yr kia match hai bhai


----------



## The Sandman

Akheer maza agya


----------



## ghazi52

*...................................................................................................................*
*Quetta Gladiators 133 (19.3/20 ov)*
*Peshawar Zalmi 131/9 (19.5/20 ov)*


*Peshawar Zalmi require another 3 runs with 1 wicket and 1 ball remaining*


----------



## The Sandman

Lekin ye geo spr wale bare bc hain hr waqt ads


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Lekin ye geo spr wale bare bc hain hr waqt ads


Watch online bro, no ads on youtube 

Last ball coming up now. 3 needed


----------



## ghazi52

*Cheema is on a hat-trick. Peshawar need 3 off the last ball*


----------



## The Sandman

Jeeet gya qg


----------



## ghazi52

*Cheema wins it for Quetta; they are through to the final*


----------



## Kambojaric

Quetta win  

What a game yaar! Well done to both teams!


----------



## The Sandman

Zabardast match yr


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Zabardast match yr



Cheema the great hahaha


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Cheema the great hahaha


Taqreeban harwa.diya tha isne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

What a thrillers..cheema is their hero

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

m so happy, 

Kya passion ha QG me...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Taqreeban harwa.diya tha isne



Thats the irony haha. Banda itni maar khata hae lekin aaj kismat achi thi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

pehle lga cheema aya ha...

ab to gae.

magar... he won my heart/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Awesome performance by both teams yr kia entertaining match tha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Major Sam said:


> m so happy,
> 
> Kya passion ha QG me...


Best involvement in this nailbiting match from players as well as crowd..sammy had tear in his eyes lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"PSL is the winner in the end."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> what a coincidence im sick too!
> 
> How ru now?



Ludiyan pao hun  

Not even close to better. Actually even in this condition I'm taking my classes. So not getting better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ludiyan pao hun
> 
> Not even close to better. Actually even in this condition I'm taking my classes. So not getting better.


Ittefaq ki baat hai ke mein bhi 3 se 4 din pehle hii thk hua hn


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kambojaric said:


> Thats the irony haha. Banda itni maar khata hae lekin aaj kismat achi thi


8 runs in 6 ball was not easy to defend especially when anwar ali went for plenty of runs in 2nd last overs but cheemahold his nerve and had variation which prevented tail to play slogs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Ittefaq ki baat hai ke mein bhi 3 se 4 din pehle hii thk hua hn



Hum Kia hua bemar hue sare he ho Gaye :p
Mujhe to about two weeks ho Gaye.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Nail biting match. I hope Quetta wins the league.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ludiyan pao hun
> 
> Not even close to better. Actually even in this condition I'm taking my classes. So not getting better.


Aajao phir dono ludiyan paty hain.

Or koi baat nai, inshallah u wont get better..........specially like this.


----------



## Adecypher

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Ludiyan pao hun
> 
> Not even close to better. Actually even in this condition I'm taking my classes. So not getting better.



Get well soon guys...as I am in the same boat...dam this cold / flu is nasty I can tell you...drink lot of gatorade.

and great game of t20 we witness today...really amazing. Congrats to QG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

do u guys know 35% of international viewership is from India

Hindu Banya Sarr Gya ha Quality of cricket sy!!


----------



## Moonlight

Yeahhhhhh Quetta all the way. I wish queers wins the series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Mohammad nawaz is from my city Rawalpindi..hope he get chance as allrounder in Pakistan national team


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> do u guys know 35% of international viewership is from India
> 
> Hindu Banya Sarr Gya ha Quality of cricket sy!!



There's song Na something like sharikan nu agg lag dii :p



Adecypher said:


> Get well soon guys...as I am in the same boat...dam this cold / flu is nasty I can tell you...drink lot of gatorade.
> 
> and great game of t20 we witness today...really amazing. Congrats to QG.


I missed it. 
I was taking my class. Ugh'

Thanks! I don't like Gatorade. I even lost my sound because of flu. And feel better!



Umair Nawaz said:


> Aajao phir dono ludiyan paty hain.
> 
> Or koi baat nai, inshallah u wont get better..........specially like this.



Nai I avoid ludiyan. :p

I am going to have three exams no wait 4 exams. Math bio and bio lab and for chem in a week. So I can't skip my classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> I missed it.
> I was taking my class. Ugh'
> 
> Thanks! I don't like Gatorade. I even lost my sound because of flu. And feel better!


This year is strange I can tell you all most all of my friends in the mid west are sick  and they have all lost their voise as I cannot recognize them if I didn't have caller IDs..... Insha Allah you will get better soon.


----------



## Major Sam

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Mohammad nawaz is from my city Rawalpindi..hope he get chance as allrounder in Pakistan national team



They have selected him for WC T20. A great rising player indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Adecypher said:


> This year is strange I can tell you all most all of my friends in the mid west are sick  and they have all lost their voise as I cannot recognize them if I didn't have caller IDs..... Insha Allah you will get better soon.



Hahaha. And I am not picking up any call these days. :p 
Thanks & Amen!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Nai I avoid ludiyan. :p
> 
> I am going to have three exams no wait 4 exams. Math bio and bio lab and for chem in a week. So I can't skip my classes.


Damn! how old r u?


----------



## Winchester

Glad that Peshawar lost 

They have the most annoying fans


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> Damn! how old r u?



See that's what you say Dukh.

Allah maf kare Kon pochta hai larki Se age Wo bhi sub Ke samne. Anyways early 20s :p well I don't really hide my age. I am 21.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> See that's what you say Dukh.
> 
> Allah maf kare Kon pochta hai larki Se age Wo bhi sub Ke samne. Anyways early 20s :p well I don't really hide my age. I am 21.


Damn Damn and in all those months i have been trying to flirt with a kiddo!!! and in the process got a month's ban too.
And yeah kids these days dont hide their age, its old fashioned trick. Im 27 years old.
damn kiddo u should have told me before!


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> Damn Damn and in all those months i have been trying to flirt with a kiddo!!! and in the process got a month's ban too.
> And yeah kids these days dont hide their age, its old fashioned trick. Im 27 years old.
> damn kiddo u should have told me before!



   

Keep this place anti-thark please. I left Facebook just because of that. So many of those random messages and they made it hard for me to comment.  not here please.
And rather giving it more fuel, I ignore.
And I'm not kid. 
The ban was haq.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Superb game Zalmi vs Galadiators

Just rewinding the match boardcast , Azaz cheema saved 4 with diving save for ball going for boundry and then game saving final over ... 2 wickets

Amazing finish would have certainly deserved man of match award

Some amazing clinical bowling last over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Umair Nawaz said:


> do u guys know 35% of international viewership is from India
> 
> Hindu Banya Sarr Gya ha Quality of cricket sy!!



Somewhere i read that on cricket gateway more than 40% of viewers are from India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

farhan_9909 said:


> Somewhere i read that on cricket gateway more than 40% of viewers are from India


PSL doesnt have that much viewership 
34% of around 1lakh viewers is around 34k
34K is around 0.02 percent of our entire population 
From Paks perspective it may seem big but for a country as big as India this is actually a small number


----------



## Umair Nawaz

farhan_9909 said:


> Somewhere i read that on cricket gateway more than 40% of viewers are from India


yup thats the same report.



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> *And I'm not kid. *
> The ban was haq.


 that you ARE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> yup thats the same report.
> 
> 
> that you ARE!



Going into my major in next semester. InshAllah! Kid. Huh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Going into my major in next semester. InshAllah! Kid. Huh


yes still kid Huh!!!!! become older then my age, because going back the days, i got into my major was like 300 years ago.


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes still kid Huh!!!!! become older then my age, because going back the days, i got into my major was like 300 years ago.



Qaim Ali Shah was your classmate?


----------



## Zibago

Umair Nawaz said:


> yes still kid Huh!!!!! become older then my age, because going back the days, i got into my major was like 300 years ago.


Apnay to bechari Mariam-Watto ko bhaga diya :















How can i forget peer o murshad Hazrat Molana Abbasi sahab





Mashallah




@PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

Naughty @Zibago .... lolz.....



Ammara Chaudhry said:


> The ban was haq



Sada Haq ethay Rakh.... 

@Zibago 
BTW.... Great win QG... what a cricket...... bohat dil toot gaye ... Kafi log ro parhay... haye oye...


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Sarfraz was reciting naat before play offs. Dont know who captured it but very nice voice Mashallah

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Qaim Ali Shah was your classmate?


ab itna bhi budha nai hun main. Kiddo!



Zibago said:


> Apnay to bechari Mariam-Watto ko bhaga diya :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can i forget peer o murshad Hazrat Molana Abbasi sahab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mashallah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle


im actually sorry for myself.


----------



## Zibago

@Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97




HAHAHAHHAHAH.  
Acha hai pro Pakistani hai yeh bhi. :p


----------



## Zibago

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAH.
> Acha hai pro Pakistani hai yeh bhi. :p


Haan ji
@PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle 
Jamhoriyat aur mulk kay wasi tar nafaad mein hay ye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Haan ji
> @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle
> Jamhoriyat aur mulk kay wasi tar nafaad mein hay ye



73 k Aain k tanazur ma es se behtareen faisla nahi kia ja sakta... lolz.........hahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Haan ji
> @PaklovesTurkiye @The Eagle
> Jamhoriyat aur mulk kay wasi tar nafaad mein hay ye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> 73 k Aain k tanazur ma es se behtareen faisla nahi kia ja sakta... lolz.........hahahahah


Is say sabit ho gaya kay jamhoriyat parwaan char rahe hay aur log jamhori quwatoan kay sath hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Is say sabit ho gaya kay jamhoriyat parwaan char rahe hay aur log jamhori quwatoan kay sath hain



hahahahhah....... bilkul Shaikh sahib........... Hamari yaha ki jamhoriat ka kaam yahi ha.... zor ko salam... lolz.... . .... thora sabar kar lain.. ye jamhooriat mazeed jaga tabdeel karay gi... lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

The Eagle said:


> hahahahhah....... bilkul Shaikh sahib........... Hamari yaha ki jamhoriat ka kaam yahi ha.... zor ko salam... lolz.... . .... thora sabar kar lain.. ye jamhooriat mazeed jaga tabdeel karay gi... lolz


Phir mazi ki ghaltiyon ka azala ho ga 
Naye nizaam kay tehat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
*PSL: Kings, United vie for a bout against Zalmi*





Islamabad United captain Misbah-ul-Haq talks to Rameez Raja during toss. — Photo courtesy: PCB
DUBAI: Karachi Kings and Islamabad United vie for a bout against Peshawar Zalmi in the 2nd Qualifying Final at the Dubai International Cricket Stadium on Saturday.

United, led by Misbah-ul-Haq, has found a finisher in last-minute entrant Azhar Mahmood who came into the side after hard-hitting Australian opening batsman Shane Watson was ruled out of the remainder of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) with abdominal injury on February 13.

Kings, on the other hand, face a mountainous task under a new captain Ravi Bopara after Shoaib Malik stepped down from the role in a surprising move a day ago.

The Karachi side have had a poor campaign throughout the league, winning just two out of their eight matches, and only got through to the next round on a better head-to-head record against Lahore Qalandars.

On Friday, a jam-packed Dubai stadium witnessed a thrilling finish to Pakistan Super League's (PSL) 1st Qualifying Final as Quetta Gladiators sealed a sensational one-run victory over Peshawar Zalmi.

Aizaz Cheema overcame a horror start to his night to win the game for his team as he successfully defended eight runs required off the last over.

The winner of today's game will face the Shahid Afridi-led Peshawar side in the 3rd Qualifying Final on February 21.

*Squads*
Karachi Kings: Bilawal Bhatti, Ravi Bopara (captain), Fawad Alam, Iftikhar Ahmed, Imad Wasim, Mohammad Amir, Mushfiqur Rahim, Nauman Anwar, Saifullah Bangash (wicketkeeper), Shahzaib Hasan, Shakib Al Hasan, Shoaib Malik, Lendll Simmons, Sohail Khan, Sohail Tanvir, Usama Mir, James Vince and Riki Wessels.

Islamabad United: Amad Butt, Ashar Zaidi, Asif Ali, Azhar Mahmood, Samuel Badree, Brad Haddin (wicketkeeper), Imran Khalid, Kamran Ghulam, Khalid Latif, Misbah-ul-Haq (captain), Mohammad Irfan, Mohammad Sami, Rumman Raees, Andre Russell, Saeed Ajmal, Sharjeel Khan, Dwayne Smith and Umar Amin.

............
*Islamabad United won the toss and elected to field*
....


----------



## Kambojaric

Islamabad will win today I think


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> Phir mazi ki ghaltiyon ka azala ho ga
> Naye nizaam kay tehat



Shaikh ji.... bohat dour or oooper se a rahay hain... khair to ha sarkar.. Khatray ka pesh khema lag raha ha.. by the way phir se kaha jaye ga... mere aziz hamwatno..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Best super league. Wonder match last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

boring match today so far :/ Karachi batting failing badly


----------



## Zibago

Bopara SIXX !

Sheikh Sahab,s prediction 135


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> @Ammara Chaudhry @DesertFox97


Mulk o qaum ke mufaad ke liye hm sb kch krne ko tayyar hain 
btw i was supporting QG already


----------



## Zibago

Bopara gone (╥_╥)
ISLU supporters (っ´▽`)っ ♥


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Applause and appreciation at 34 years Sami is fit as a fiddle , supreme bowling action and bowling so much control that Pakistani bowlers normally lack

From days of no balls and wides and no control






To Sublime control at tender age of 34







If there is any plus to Karachi fans Sami himself is Karachite, there would be one Karachi player heading with confidence into match vs Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

@Zibago @DesertFox97 @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 294748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @DesertFox97 @The Eagle


I agree apni auqaat se bahir hogye the khaas kr ARY itna bhi garoor ni hona chaye insan mein
o bhai is thread mein to pakka koi bug hai post count barh hii ni rahe @Horus @WebMaster guys you need to look into this.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Mr Game changer








*For mere 8 runs , 4 Overs 5 Wickets !!!! *

*He has been flying under the radars whole tournament with while having the best economy figures before this match even was played *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> View attachment 294748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @DesertFox97 @The Eagle



Rehne do Apa. ...


----------



## Adecypher

Game to kaafi 1 sided hota jaa raaha hey ....  KK kuch to fight karo yaar ...


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Rehne do Apa. ...



Heheh. :p uncle jii you know what khushi is? Seeing ARY Karachi and Altaf Bhae at the same time and yes Sheik Zibgo Sahib and mr. Eagle losing the match. This khushi.


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> Rehne do Apa. ...


Koi ni hosla join the club wid LQ and tell ARY ke aj bhi naache


----------



## Kambojaric

Is seh to behtar tha Lahore hi agey phoonch jata. Bore game lol.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Is seh to behtar tha Lahore hi agey phoonch jata. Bore game lol.


Stadium bhi khaali hai


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Sad to see that apni team islo k support boht kum hai..Islambad is quiet city and so are its supporters but no worry United we win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Stadium bhi khaali hai



Yeah noticed that too. Chalo, two good games coming up now. Islamabad vs Peshawar and then the final of course. Those should be full packed.


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Yeah noticed that too. Chalo, two good games coming up now. Islamabad vs Peshawar and then the final of course. Those should be full packed.


Tickets for final are already sold out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Gladiators deserve the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Sad to see that apni team islo k support boht kum hai..Islambad is quiet city and so are its supporters but no worry United we win


Kuch Islooites dosroan kay sath bhe hain


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


> Tickets for final are already sold out


Islamabd ka owners boht sulje hain..no shokha pun no extreme campaign or marketing..but hope that Islo get attention of more supporters..Pakistani should come in stadium to watch every match not just match of team which is representing their province or ethnicity ..but cannot blame why stadium are empty in some matches being played in working day and late night..i bet every stadum would be full if it held in Pakistan whether home stadium or away stadium of any team


----------



## The Sandman

LoveIcon said:


> Gladiators deserve the title.


I agree


Zibago said:


> Kuch Islooites dosroan kay sath bhe hain


ARY walon ki sunao naach rhein hain ya nhi?


----------



## JonAsad

Congratulations Islamabad United -
Peshawar Zalmi is in for a rough and tough ride tomorrow -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Zibago said:


> Kuch Islooites dosroan kay sath bhe hain


Khair ha pasanad apni apni naseeb apna apna  Islamabad will surprise many


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

As the tournament reaches last 2 matches
islamabad has tweaked its bowling attack and looks quite formidable vs Zalmi

*Islamabad Bowling attack *
Sam (Veteran Bowler)
Irfan
Azhar Mehmood (Saw him sitting behind Wasim , seems like he was added to their squad)
Ajmal (Spin)

Bowling coach : Wasim Akram 

Vs

*Zalmi Bowling Attack:*
Wahab Riaz
Junaid Khan
Shawn Tait 
Mohammad Azghar (Spin)
Shahid Afridi (Inspirational Captain)


Impressive battle of bowlers


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> As the tournament reaches last 2 matches
> islamabad has tweaked its bowling attack and looks quite formidable vs Zalmi
> 
> *Islamabad Bowling attack *
> Sam (Veteran Bowler)
> Irfan
> Azhar Mehmood (Saw him sitting behind Wasim , seems like he was added to their squad)
> Ajmal (Spin)
> 
> Bowling coach : Wasim Akram
> 
> Vs
> 
> *Zalmi Bowling Attack:*
> Wahab Riaz
> Junaid Khan
> Shawn Tait
> Mohammad Azghar (Spin)
> Shahid Afridi
> 
> 
> Impressive battle of bowlers


Zalmi has better bowling ..i did not like why they added azar mahmood..he is average bowler..


----------



## sahilumar

Haar gaye yar Karachi Kings waale to


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well Azhar , also consults for bowling for teams and acts as coach , so if you have a guy who can bowl and also had batting he adds in T20 format. Again depends if Wasim will ask him to play tomorrow

Veteran bowlers , normally give you better control / economy as they grow


Irfan - Sami - Azhar (Bowling attack)
with Ajmal operating the Spinning department would makings scoring hard.


Zalmi has lost "Tamim , opener" who scored 50, 80+ runs vs Islamabad in past meetings this would also be a factor
who has the head to score that stable 50-60 run know , we all know Afridi won't score more then 4-5 runs

*Islamabad Batting Review*

Andre Russell
Sharjeel Khan
Brad Haddin
Khalid Latif / Misbah-ul-Haq - (Strong Core)
Azhar mahmood (bowler who can pinch in with runs)

Vs

*Zalmi Batting Review*

Darren Sammy
Mohammad Hafeez
Brad Hodge
Kamran Akmal / Afridi (who will provide the stability)
+ Wahab (bowler who can pinch in with runs)

*Battle of Captain : Misbah vs Afridi *

* Missing Tamim (50 runs / 80 runs) who was major reason for earlier 2 wins vs Islamabad

Who would step up for Zalmi ? to make up for the 50-80 runs knocks ?

Can Afridi take some responsibility to make those 40-50 runs? he has failed on the batting department in this tournament


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

[video]



[/video]
[video]



[/video]
[video]



[/video]
[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Gladiator deserve to win the PSL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

lolololololol 


















@Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> lolololololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @The Eagle



Kia kaha tha? Lahore nahi to jeetnay Mainy Karachi ko bhi nahi Dena.  

Lahore Karachi Ke peche, Karachi Lahore Ke peche. Dono ab airport Ke peche. Lol
And rest of the teams trophy Ke peche. :p

Hahahhaha look at Kashif Abbasi. Awwww

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Lahore Karachi Ke peche, Karachi Lahore Ke peche. Dono ab airport Ke peche. Lol
> And rest of the teams trophy Ke peche. :p


Wah kia dialogue bnaya hai


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> l8172465, member: 171410"]lolololololol



What a loser man. The better team won, stop blaming Mushtaq or whoever else this guy has picked out as the scapegoat. Bande ne MQM wali zehniyat dikha di. Itna bhi kya ghusa apni shehr ki team age na gaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

*'I'd go to Pakistan but I'd be scared' - Russell*
NAGRAJ GOLLAPUD




'If I have to go, I'll go. But if I don't have to, I don't mind' - Andre Russell on the possibility of playing in Pakistan © Associated Press


West Indies allrounder Andre Russell has said he would be willing, but "scared", to travel to Pakistan if the Pakistan Super League (PSL) were to be played there next year. Russell, who represents Islamabad United in the PSL, said he was only being defensive based on the knowledge he had gathered about the security situation in Pakistan from reading and listening in the media.

"Based on what I have heard and stuff you know, I mean, I am going to be scared obviously," Russell told ESPNcricinfo, when asked if he would play in Pakistan. "But, for some reason, I would go to Pakistan. But listen, I am going to be scared. That's the thing."

Last year, Zimbabwe became the first international team to play in Pakistan since the 2009 terrorist attack on the Sri Lankan team bus in Lahore. The ICC, however, has not yet given a clean chit to the security situation in Pakistan. On the eve of the PSL, Najam Sethi, the league's chairman, had revealed that hosting a few matches in the major cities of Pakistan in the second season was definitely part of his plan.

Russell explained his fear, equating travelling to Pakistan to going to war-torn Iraq. "It is like me going to Iraq based on what I have heard about Iraq. You are going to have nice places in Iraq. You are going to have nice places in Pakistan. I've seen pictures, beautiful places, beautiful people. But it is [about] what is surrounding [them]," Russel said.

Russell even gave the example of walking through the streets back home in Jamaica. "A lot of crime going on in Jamaica. I'm from Jamaica. I'm going to tell, Jamaica is the most beautiful place in the world. You are going to say, "No, but, they are shooting people." I will say, no, no. Don't worry. So it is going to be similar [about going to Pakistan]. So if I have to go, I'll go. But if I don't have to, I don't mind."

Russell is the first high-profile overseas player in the PSL to express a willingness to play in Pakistan. In the past few weeks, other players such as Australia's Shane Watson and Russell's West Indies teammate and Twenty20 captain Darren Sammy have said they would travel subject to security clearance.

Watson, who was picked by Islamabad in the draft, said he had pleasant memories of Pakistan, having already toured the country in 2005 with Australia A. "I had a really good time while playing in Pakistan in 2005 during the Australia A team tour," he said on the eve of the PSL. "However, security is the most important thing and if players around the world are declared to be very safe I will be happy to play there.

"I love playing cricket wherever it is around the world. If security situation continues to get better there, it will be nice and Pakistan hadn't had home team advantage for a long time now because of security concerns and hopefully it works out their way soon."

Sammy, who plays for Peshawar Zalmi, said he felt bad for fans in Pakistan who have been deprived of international cricket for a long time. While conceding that playing the PSL in the teams' home cities would could fill the vacuum, Sammy said the decision to travel was not his.

"Well, to be honest, these decisions are never ours," Sammy said at a media conference in the first week of the tournament. "It is the government and the cricket body to decide, but what I could tell you is that the fans of Pakistan cricket have been missing some good international cricket.

"We as cricketers get to play in front of our home fans and that is something Pakistan have not had an opportunity [to experience], to play in front of their own people for a while. It is sad, but hopefully things could get resolved and every territory could get a chance of playing cricket before their own crowd."

Nagraj Gollapudi is an assistant editor at ESPNcricinfo

© ESPN Sports Media Ltd.


----------



## The Eagle

DesertFox97 said:


> lolololololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @The Eagle



Ji kon ha,,,,,, kisi ne tag kia.... ji bolain. ..... Ma yaha thaa nahi..... q kuch hoa ha kia.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> Wah kia dialogue bnaya hai



My hidden talent. :p


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

@Zibago who is this crazy girl arshi khan flirting with married man shahih Afridi 

[video]



[/video]



[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shahid Afridi wins the toss. Peshawar Zalmi opt to field*

*Peshawar Zalmi: *
Mohammad Hafeez, Dawid Malan, Kamran Akmal (wk), Shahid Yousuf, Brad Hodge, Shahid Afridi (c), Darren Sammy, Wahab Riaz, Hasan Ali, Mohammad Asghar, Shaun Tait

*Islamabad United: *
Sharjeel Khan, Dwayne Smith, Asif Ali, Brad Haddin (wk), Khalid Latif, Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), Andre Russell, Samuel Badree, Imran Khalid, Mohammad Irfan, Mohammad Sami



Zuhaib Afzal: "This is the third match between these two teams in PSL, and both teams have won each match"

Waleed Zahoor: "I will say it once more, Peshawar Zalmi, CSK of PSL(same color, well balanced) Karachi Kings, MI of PSL(same color, most expansive and most hated) Lahore Qalandars, KXIP of PSL(batting heavy, weak bowling, all or none performance) Islamabad United, KKR of PSL(not many big names, clinical performances, strength bowling) Quetta Gladiators, RR of PSL ( underdogs, most supported, bigger than sum-of-parts performances, good strong leadership). " Maybe two years later, you can correlate another team to RCB!


----------



## Shapur

Come On Zalmis


----------



## ghazi52

I*slamabad United 62/0 (8.5/20 over)*
..
Peshawar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field

Islamabad United RR 7.01
Last 5 ovs 29/0 RR 5.80


Sharjeel Khan (lhb)............. 43... 26 
Dwayne Smith (rhb) ............12.... 27

..................................................
*Islamabad United 79/0 (10/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field
Islamabad United *RR 7.90*

Last 5 ovs 45/0 RR 9.00


Dwayne Smith (rhb) 14 29 
Sharjeel Khan (lhb) 58 31


----------



## Zibago

97-0 at 11.4 Sharjeel 74

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad United 108/2 (13.2/20 ov)*
..................
Peshawar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field
*Islamabad United RR 8.10*

Last 5 ovs 58/2 RR 11.60


Asif Ali (rhb).................. 0 0 
Sharjeel Khan (lhb)...... 82 42


----------



## Zibago

120-2 at 14 and Sharjeel at 93


----------



## ghazi52

*Batsmen* .................*R* *B* *4s* ..*6s*
Sharjeel Khan (lhb) 93 45 11... 5

13.6
Tait to Sharjeel Khan, 1 run

13.5
Tait to Sharjeel Khan,* SIX,* plays the upper cut this time. Uses the pace and bounce to good effect, unbelievable batting. Sails over third man

13.5
Tait to Sharjeel Khan, *SIX,* plays the upper cut this time. Uses the pace and bounce to good effect, unbelievable batting. Sails over third man

13.4
Tait to Sharjeel Khan, *FOUR*, looks to squeeze it behind point, opens the face at the last minute and eases it fine


----------



## Kambojaric

Just started watching the game. Sharjeel Khan almost at a 100. God Dayum!!


----------



## Adecypher

Guys give me a "working link" of youtube plzzz, the one I was using just went off-line...


----------



## Kambojaric

Adecypher said:


> Guys give me a "working link" of youtube plzzz, the one I was using just went off-line...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Sharjeel scores a century


----------



## Kambojaric

Sharjeel Khan scores 100 from 50 balls. Take a bow son.


----------



## Adecypher

What a batting display by S. Khan amazing .... very well played 100 ....


----------



## S.U.R.B.

... Happy Happy Happy!

Very well played IBD United.

An eye opener for the "team selectors".

Shawn Tait , Wahab Riaz ,Afridi and company, Sharjeel took all to the cleaners.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Is this the final today?


----------



## Kambojaric

JanjaWeed said:


> Is this the final today?



No the winner of today will play in the final. Final is on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Sherjeel Run Out.....till this time it was PZ vs. Sherjeel Khan


----------



## SBD-3

Looks like Zalmis would be sent home packing. Amazing return to the tournament by Islamabad, completely owned Zamlis.


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad United 176/3 (20/20 ov)*

Peshawar Zalmi won the toss and elected to field
*Islamabad United RR 8.80*

Last 5 ovs 46/1 RR 9.20


Khalid Latif (rhb) 28 21
Andre Russell (rhb) 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)

We're told teams are allowed to make changes to their squads till 8 March. So who knows, Sharjeel could yet be a part of Pakistan's World T20 squad.

Hemnath N: "That 18th over by Wahab was amazing, bowled 8 deliveries yet gone for only 5 runs. Truly a remarkable bowler. Not to forget that fiercy spell to Watto in Semi finals."

What an exhilarating first half. For a while, it didn't look like Islamabad United would get 150, especially when Dwayne Smith was struggling to get bat to ball. Then, Sharjeel Khan announced himself in a manner few saw coming, bringing up the first century in PSL history. They've managed to finish well. Considering most games have been in the range of 130-150, Islamabad would believe they have a good chance. Join us shortly for the chase
i
*Afridi ran up to Sharjeel and gave him a pat on the back as he walked back. So good to see*
19.4
Wahab Riaz to Sharjeel Khan, 1 run, OUT, he's gone while trying to take a second run. That brings an end to an innings of his lifetime. This one was hit down the ground, Wahab misfielded and deflected the ball towards mid-on. Sharjeel's desperation to keep strike meant he looked to pinch a second but his partner turned his back, and it was all too late by the time he could attempt to get back

*Sharjeel Khan run out 117 (*62b 12x4 8x6) SR: 188.70


----------



## Zibago

Monal Monal ki bet lag gaye


----------



## Kambojaric

Target is doable for Peshawar though. Game isnt finished yet.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Nice that i did chose right team..picked momentum at right time..match i snot done yet but its in favour of Isloo right now...they could have scored 190/200 but good last overs by wahab


----------



## Kambojaric

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Nice that i did chose right team..picked momentum at right time..match i snot done yet but its in favour of Isloo right now...they could have scored 190/200 but good last overs by wahab



Islamabad taking this game away now. Last two real batsmen on strike and Afridi probably wont last long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kambojaric said:


> Islamabad taking this game away now. Last two real batsmen on strike and Afridi probably wont last long.


yes true

80-5 with 13.5 run per overs

its all up to afrdi if run his show today but he is not in good batting form


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad United 176/3 (20/20 over)
Peshawar Zalmi 80/5 (12.5/20 over)*

*Peshawar Zalmi require another 97 runs with 5 wickets and 43 balls remaining*

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.23
Last 5 ovs 29/4 RR 5.80

*Required RR ..............13.53*

Islamabad United *RR 8.80*

Shahid Yousuf (rhb).............. 0 0 0 0 - 0 (0b)
Shahid Afridi (rhb)................... 0






Imran Khalid.............3-0-20-4
Mohammad Irfan.......3-0-25-0


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sharjeel ne T20 main select na hone ka , ghusa nikal liya


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Zalmi 100/6 (14.4/20 ov)

*Peshawar Zalmi require another 77 runs with 4 wickets and 32 balls remaining*

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.81
Last 5 ovs 36/4 RR 7.20

*Required RR 14.43*

Islamabad United RR 8.80


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

[video]



[/video]


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Zalmi require another 75 runs with 3 wickets and 27 balls remaining*

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.58
Last 5 ovs 36/4 RR 7.20

*Required RR 16.66*







Required RR 19.63

..................
*Peshawar Zalmi 105/8 (16.3/20* ov)

Peshawar Zalmi require another 72 runs with 2 wickets and 21 balls remaining

Peshawar Zalmi RR 6.36
Last 5 ovs 35/5 RR 7.00

Required RR 20.57
.......................


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

very poor show by peshwar zalmi..they were strong team and really entertained us before with their passion nd close competitions


----------



## ghazi52

....................
I*slamabad United 176/3 (20/20 over)
Peshawar Zalmi 110/8 (17/20 over)*

Peshawar Zalmi require another 67 runs with 2 wickets and 18 balls remaining

...............


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It still can be one man show afrdi show if he stay in there for zalmi

6.4.6

i feel its little too late 

as usual

6.4.6 out


----------



## ghazi52

17.3
Russell to Shahid Afridi, *SIX,* carved over cover for a maximum. Generated tremendous bat speed, excellent use of the bottom hand. What power, what muscle. Is the game alive?

17.2
Russell to Shahid Afridi,* FOUR*, swings north, ball goes south. Thick edge flies into the third man boundary

17.1
Russell to Shahid Afridi, *SIX*, ramp shot and that's gone all the way. What are the chances that Russell expected Afridi to play that stroke?

Russell to Shahid Afridi, OUT, game, set and match? This one was hit towards the longer boundary, didn't get the kind of power he wanted and Smith settled underneath it to take an easy catch at deep midwicket. The disappointment in the crowd is palpable.

Shahid Afridi c Smith b Russell 38 (17b 2x4 4x6) SR: 223.52

...............
.
*Islamabad United 176/3 (20/20 ov)
Peshawar Zalmi 126 (18/20 ov)*

Match over

Peshawar Zalmi RR 7.00
Last 5 ovs 44/5 RR 8.80

Required RR 25.50

Islamabad United RR 8.80

*Islamabad United won by 50 runs*


----------



## Moonlight

Noooooo 

I wanted Quetta vs Peshawar final.


----------



## Adecypher

Sherjeel's innings was the decider really....great win for IU congratulations.....Zalmi's acted like South African team i.e. they cholked....

I reckon the T20 world squad will definitely see some changes...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I think Zalmi lost due to lack of initiative from players like

Hafeez / Hodge , Senior players who did not perform to potential in key match
with Hafeez its expected he performs randomly

Having Australian coach on their side he was familiar with Hodge's weakness

Lack of boundaries in first 5 overs killed Zulmi who otherwise entertained in the League format


I was always favoring a system

a) League winner gets 50% purse money
b) Tournament winner gets 50% purse money

Zalmi played well in whole league format to win it it was great achievement but they lost momentum

Hard to imagine the strongest bowling attack in tournament could not get enough wickets in a key match

While Islamabad bowlers bowled out Zalmi


----------



## Passionaire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701340618203725825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Would be epic final battle no doubt





*
GLADIATORS (Coached by Viv Richards Icon in batting)*
KP
Luke Wrght
Sangakara
Elliot
Sarfaraz
Nawaz
Ahmed Shazad

Serious Batting Depth!!!

Vs Bowling Unit that just dismantled Zalmi




*ISLAMABAD (Retro West Indies + Pakistan bowling attack)*
Irfan
Sami
Russel
Imran
Samuel Badree

Coached (Wasim Akram)


While it is true *Zalmi *are out there are players from KPK still in mix
Bismillah Khan (Gladiators)
Anwar Ali (Gladiators)

Similarly Punjab Qalanders are out there are players from Punjab in mix
Misbah (Islamabad)
Shazad (Gladiator)
Irafan etc (Islamabad)

Karachi is out but there are players from karachi still representing
Sami (Islamabad)
Khalid Latif (Islamabad)
Sarfaraz (Gladiators)

Not forgetting some players are representing cities which had no franchise

Lot of room for fans to jump the bandwagon become neutral fans


Not forgetting both teams have stars from

England (KP, Luke (force is strong with this one)

Srilanka (Sangakara)

West Indies (Russel , Badree)

Newzeland (Elliot, mcullam)

Australia (Hadin)
Zimbabwe (Chigumbura)
A true final offering little bit of every thing to the fans


----------



## Kambojaric

Should be a good final. Il be supporting Quetta though. From the beginning I felt that they had a strong chance, when everyone was talking about Karachi and Peshawar (see link below).

Pakistan Super League (PSL) News & Discussions | Page 9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

It sucks that Tamim could not play otherwise it could have turned out deffrently. What's done is Donal let's move on.


----------



## SBD-3

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Noooooo
> 
> I wanted Quetta vs Peshawar final.


Well you don't wana have a play off repeat. United will offer a better competition than Zalmis, (Though I love Gladiators)


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Both of my favorite teams are in the final.
Can not get any better than this.


@friendly_troll96, missing you here mate.


Hard to decide between the two.Can be anybody's day.
But, Quetta seems to have a better chance with that break of 03 days to regroup and they'll be fresh.
IBD United has now got the momentum with them.
Since, i can't choose both sides of the coin.Have to choose one ,so i'll back Quetta to win this one.They were the "Mazloom team" from the start.
It's lovely to see how Sarfraz has groomed as a captain.He deserves to have the cup.
Misbah has seen it all and so has the united 11 of Islamabad.
Had it been any other team then, i would have been rooting for my hometown.

Whatever the result ,at the end of the day Pakistan is going to win this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

S.U.R.B. said:


> Hard to decide between the two.Can be anybody's day.


Big names need to step-up. Will be a good game of Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

S.U.R.B. said:


> Both of my favorite teams are in the final.
> Can not get any better than this.
> 
> 
> @friendly_troll96, missing you here mate.
> 
> 
> Hard to decide between the two.Can be anybody's day.
> But, Quetta seems to have a better chance with that break of 03 days to regroup and they'll be fresh.
> IBD United has now got the momentum with them.
> Since, i can't choose both sides of the coin.Have to choose one ,so i'll back Quetta to win this one.They were the "Mazloom team" from the start.
> It's lovely to see how Sarfraz has groomed as a captain.He deserves to have the cup.
> Misbah has seen it all and so has the united 11 of Islamabad.
> Had it been any other team then, i would have been rooting for my hometown.
> 
> Whatever the result ,at the end of the day Pakistan is going to win this one.



Islamabad has stronger bowling attack then Quetta IMO, that could be problematic for Quetta specially since Islamabad are now fully charged and excited to win. But Sarfraz deserves a pat on the back, I think we have a future Pakistan national team captain in the making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Jaanbaz said:


> Islamabad has stronger bowling attack then Quetta IMO, that could be problematic for Quetta specially since Islamabad are now fully charged and excited to win. But Sarfraz deserves a pat on the back, I think we have a future Pakistan national team captain in the making.



Ja na bai ja kay chay shay pi ................. Quetta jeetay gi bus INSHALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Shan-e-Pakistan! Good to see @S.U.R.B. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701325663890972673

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=579629148860992


----------



## ghazi52

*We’ll win it for Quetta, says Sarfraz*






REPAYING THE FANS: Quetta Gladiators’ progress in the PSL has garnered a huge following from within the city and skipper Sarfraz wants to repay their faith by winning the T20 league. PHOTO COURTESY: PSL

DUBAI: Quetta Gladiators skipper Sarfraz Ahmed believes winning the inaugural edition of the Pakistan Super League (PSL) is the biggest gift that his side can give to the people of Quetta as the Gladiators prepare to take on Islamabad United in the final at the Dubai International Stadium on Tuesday.

In comparison to other major cities of Pakistan, the people of Quetta have not been able to develop an affinity with cricket. However, with the Gladiators’ unexpected rise in the PSL, the provincial capital of Balochistan has suddenly found itself uniting under one banner and Sarfraz insists that his side would do everything they can to not let these emotions go to waste.

*Quetta and Gladiators: The underdog story*

“We certainly want to win the PSL and more importantly, we want to win it for the people of Quetta,” said Sarfraz while talking to The Express Tribune. “Quetta is not known for cricket but with this performance in the PSL, I’ve seen how many people are increasingly getting interested in the game. We really want to do it for them.”

The national T20I vice-captain also said that he was happy to see how the rise of the team has given budding cricketers from Quetta the confidence to keep pursuing their dream of playing the sport professionally.

“The PSL has been phenomenal in instilling the belief in the younger lot that they can follow their dreams, and I would be extremely proud if one day a legend is born from the city because of the confidence that our team, or the PSL, gave to them,” said Sarfraz.

Talking about how the presence of international stars such as Kumar Sangakkara and Kevin Pietersen has affected the team’s performance, Sarfraz said: “They [Sangakkara and Pietersen] have been extremely helpful. We are all always learning from them as they always have something to offer.”

He further added, “I was a bit surprised at how helpful Pietersen really is because, before we had met him, there was this perception that he was not a team player. However, I can confidently say that he is one of the nicest and friendliest guys I have met. He gelled into the team very easily and now helps us out in every possible way.”

Sarfraz also praised the impact of mentor and West Indies legend Sir Vivian Richards, and how his energetic attitude and on-the-spot advice has helped the Gladiators ‘settle their nerves’ in tricky situations. “He [Richards] is a great presence in our dressing room and has helped us in more ways than we can imagine,” he said.

“His supportive attitude and great advice have really helped us settle our nerves.”

Sarfraz’s Gladiators would be seen in action against Islamabad at 2100 on Tuesday.


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow

I am hoping for Q Gladiator to win the final.


----------



## The Sandman

Bwahahaha aala lekin yr mene ARY se ziada rondi koi ni dekha khud hr team ka mazak uraya jugtein kiin haarne ki duayen tk kiin ab jb apni baari ayi hai bezti ki to 3rd class jugtein maar rahein hain aur ye ek fazool sa admi bitha diya hai sath jsko live show mein bolne tak ki tameez nhi ARY se ziada 3rd class channel duniya mein koi nhi hai bhai inhone shayad Jew news ka bhi record tor diya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

DesertFox97 said:


> Bwahahaha aala lekin yr mene ARY se ziada rondi koi ni dekha khud hr team ka mazak uraya jugtein kiin haarne ki duayen tk kiin ab jb apni baari ayi hai bezti ki to 3rd class jugtein maar rahein hain aur ye ek fazool sa admi bitha diya hai sath jsko live show mein bolne tak ki tameez nhi ARY se ziada 3rd class channel duniya mein koi nhi hai bhai inhone shayad Jew news ka bhi record tor diya hai


Basit ali is very stupid person..Rameez raja was trolling karachi because they were jumping up and down since Ary purchased karachi Kings and yes they were praying for lahore defeat and was doing bhangre lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Basit ali is very stupid person


aur bht batmeez bhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Two legend whose teams are playing final of PSL today

[video]



[/video]

[video]



[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Thought this article was really true. The passion has been amazing to watch:

*Thank you PSL for bringing back the game I once loved*






I don't have much recollection of the 1992 World Cup. I was giving my grade 7 exams at the time, and most of the matches I watched were in between the gaps offered during breaks.

Still, the final was something everyone took out time for.

In between my father's insistence to go back to my room and study, I managed to catch whatever I could of the moments leading to the proudest moment in Pakistan's sports history.

The _khabarnaama_ at 9 was postponed by PTV (a rare thing those days) and when it was aired, most of it was filled with moments celebrating the victory.

Over the next decade, I watched countless repeats of those matches and became a passionate follower of Pakistan cricket.

Then came the ignominious 1996 Bangalore defeat, the 1999 World Cup final disaster against Australia, the captaincy wars and the defeat against Ireland.

Watching scandal after scandal erupt on the national news-scape changed something inside me.

For me, cricket soon became that lost love of Urdu poetry that still evoked sorrowful yearning and a sense of loss. Admittedly, we did dance at the 2009 T20 victory, but I was certain, the kind of passion that was ignited after the 1992 victory could never come back.

So when the Pakistan Cricket Board announced the launch of Pakistan Super League (PSL), I was pessimistic at best. Yet another frenzied build up to the event and a kind of detached commitment by international players that we have all seen in the IPL.

'Cricket Mercenaries,' I dismissed some of the players present in every game.

How can you fight for a team you have no affiliation for?

How can money make you believe in something you don't subconsciously attach to?

How would the PSL be any different?

When it was time to pick sides, I was a tad confused. Some of the players I love most, like Mohammad Amir, were in Karachi. I have lived my all life in Lahore so Qalandars remained close to my heart.

Shahid Afridi, Mohammad Hafeez and Wahab Riaz were the players that made me seriously consider Peshawar Zalmi. I was a PSL secular at most, respecting most teams, rooting for none.

At first, I thought perhaps most of my PTI friends would support the Zalmis. I posed a question on Facebook too. And sure enough, many of them were, but some were hanging on to other teams too.

*I thought perhaps regional loyalties might entice people in choosing sides. Wrong! Many from Punjab were cheering for Quetta and some Karachiites were supporting Quetta Gladiators.

Some from Karachi were up for Islamabad United, just because Misbah was in it. What was the world coming to!

I thought it was extremely interesting that PSL was allowing us to ignore our parochial inclinations and go for something bigger.*

It was a common consensus that Lahore, Karachi or Peshawar would lead the roster. No one gave Quetta any thought. Even the presence of Sir Vivian Richards was not enough to convince anyone.

To my surprise and to the surprise of most pundits, Quetta did well, amazingly well!

And then the tide seemed to be shifting. More and more people became enamoured with Quetta Gladiators — a bunch of underdogs thrown into a party that no one expected to win.

There is something in our fabric about cheering for the underdog. Sympathy? Hope? Perhaps an identification with the fact that we are all individuals who experienced being the underdog at some stage of our lives. It's in our DNA. It's a kind of identification that comes at the most basic level.

The final is still a long shot off and only time will tell who will 'rule the world' tomorrow.

*More important than the Quetta Gladiators' winning streak or the songs surrounding various teams is the passion that these teams brought to the game.*

It is as if until the PSL the whole nation had been an underdog.

Deprived of playing in the IPL, deprived of playing on home soil, denounced for various scandals from chucking to ball tampering to match-fixing. It is as if they were all saying,

Forget the poor form that Chris Gayle was in or the mediocre fielding that Lahore displayed in their matches. When Ehsan Adil bowled, it reminded me of our tape ball days when one over could change the scope of the match.

*When Wahab Riaz bumped with his friend Ahmed Shehzad, many thought it unsportsmanlike-like, but it reminded me of all the days spent under the bright Lahore sun, fighting with our dear friends about whether a ball has nicked the bat or not.

When Kevin Pietersen jumped and hugged teammates, it shattered for me the Englishman image being aloof and haughty.

When Darren Sammy sat down, worried at a slipping game, I said to myself: Here is something different.

When I saw Sir Vivian Richard's tearful eyes after Quetta nearly squandered the lead, I thought this is not just business, there is something more here.
*
For those few minutes, we shared a bond of universal tear-hood: an ability to be united in happiness and sorrow.

An ability to be united by the common thread to sports.

Sir Vivian jumping on the ground has perhaps been the defining moment of the year for the game of cricket.

PSL may not be financially equivalent to the IPL or other big bashes, but it has got one thing: passion for cricket. And seeing how that has largely been amiss in the country, this passion alone is enough for prodigal fans like myself.

It has all the proportions of a Hollywood drama: an underdog rising from the bottom up, an unlikely coach uniting a team into a unit, a dance number at the most inopportune time (remember Ahmed Shehzad?), the fight between two bosses (Lahore and Karachi) and the triumph of the son of a_channay wala_ (Bismillah Khan).

Thank you PSL, for bringing back the game I once loved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

DesertFox97 said:


> Bwahahaha aala lekin yr mene ARY se ziada rondi koi ni dekha khud hr team ka mazak uraya jugtein kiin haarne ki duayen tk kiin ab jb apni baari ayi hai bezti ki to 3rd class jugtein maar rahein hain aur ye ek fazool sa admi bitha diya hai sath jsko live show mein bolne tak ki tameez nhi ARY se ziada 3rd class channel duniya mein koi nhi hai bhai inhone shayad Jew news ka bhi record tor diya hai



@Raja.Pakistani 

I am a karachiite myself. And was a karachi kings fan. But these idiots at ARY acted so moronically on their channel that it made nearly impossible for me to support my own city team. Such a bunch of morons are representing Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> @Raja.Pakistani
> 
> I am a karachiite myself. And was a karachi kings fan. But these idiots at ARY acted so moronically on their channel that it made nearly impossible for me to support my own city team. Such a bunch of morons are representing Karachi


ARY and GEO-worst thing about PSL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> ARY and GEO-worst thing about PSL.



I don't GEO guys were acting in the same manner as ARY. At least Lahoris weren't humiliated by GEO as karachiites were by ARY.


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> I don't GEO guys were acting in the same manner as ARY. At least Lahoris weren't humiliated by GEO as karachiites were by ARY.


Geo was targeting KK repeatedly and vice versa, both are displaying a pathetic behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Geo was targeting KK repeatedly and vice versa, both are displaying a pathetic behavior.



Both are bunch of idiot. Good that both were kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Although I am from karachi, but the attitude and handling of team by the ary had been very poor, no matter who wins the match it will be win for PSL and Pakistan and thats what matters........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Viv Richards and the tale of the Quetta Gladiators 'family' | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo
What a legend, @Jazzbot ... This will help our players greatly, we need this man with the national team. 


"At the yacht party, Richards sat down Ahmed Shehzad. He told the outspoken batsman that he was lacking in confidence. According to Omar, Shehzad had told Richards that he was insecure about his spot in the Pakistan team after having been dropped a few times. Richards asked him to stop worrying. "That was what Viv told him. He said stop being insecure," Omar recollects of that evening.
The main thing, Richards reminded Shehzad, was to keep performing. "He told him (Shehzad), 'Man, after I retired maybe 40% people recognised me, 10% know who I am today. But if you don't make your bat talk, not even 1% will remember who you are. Man, you need to make your bat talk,'" Omar says."

"Omar recites another incident fondly. When Richards met Quetta allrounder Mohammad Nawaz he was blunt. Nawaz, who had taken 4 for 13 and scored 22 runs to bag the Man-of-the-Match award in the first match, might have been surprised a wee bit. "Richards just told Nawaz to change his body language," Omar says. "He told him: 'You need to have the swagger. The oomph is missing. You need to back your performances with confidence and walk as if you rule the world.' From then on Nawaz has shown much more positive body language," Omar says."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

WAJsal said:


> Viv Richards and the tale of the Quetta Gladiators 'family' | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo
> What a legend, @Jazzbot ... This will help our players greatly, we need this man with the national team.
> 
> 
> "At the yacht party, Richards sat down Ahmed Shehzad. He told the outspoken batsman that he was lacking in confidence. According to Omar, Shehzad had told Richards that he was insecure about his spot in the Pakistan team after having been dropped a few times. Richards asked him to stop worrying. "That was what Viv told him. He said stop being insecure," Omar recollects of that evening.
> The main thing, Richards reminded Shehzad, was to keep performing. "He told him (Shehzad), 'Man, after I retired maybe 40% people recognised me, 10% know who I am today. But if you don't make your bat talk, not even 1% will remember who you are. Man, you need to make your bat talk,'" Omar says."
> 
> "Omar recites another incident fondly. When Richards met Quetta allrounder Mohammad Nawaz he was blunt. Nawaz, who had taken 4 for 13 and scored 22 runs to bag the Man-of-the-Match award in the first match, might have been surprised a wee bit. "Richards just told Nawaz to change his body language," Omar says. "He told him: 'You need to have the swagger. The oomph is missing. You need to back your performances with confidence and walk as if you rule the world.' From then on Nawaz has shown much more positive body language," Omar says."



Just love the passion this man has for cricket. At his age (63) he was jumping up and down like a teenager as his team won the game. What a legend!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta run into in-form Islamabad for title*
THE PREVIEW 






Islamabad United have relied a lot on their top order © Chris Whiteoak
*Big Picture*
Islamabad United v Quetta Gladiators. Buddha-esque Misbah-ul-Haq v restless Sarfraz Ahmed. Eccentric Dean Jones v street-smart Moin Khan. Strategic Wasim Akram against emotional Viv Richards. Powerful Andre Russell against an equally powerful Kevin Pietersen. Ever-confident Ahmed Shehzad v only PSL centurion Sharjeel Khan.

The above mini-duels within the main battle have all the portents to make the final a contest to look forward to. Both teams have taken a different route to the summit: Quetta did not break too much sweat during the league phase losing just two matches and became the first team to make the final. Islamabad took the more arduous route as they lost four matches in the group phase, but then bounced back with four consecutive wins.

If Quetta hold the edge on paper, it is only because they won both times the teams met earlier. On both occasions, Quetta successfully chased down the targets: they won the tournament opener with a whopping four overs to spare and a week later they won with 23 balls still in the bag.

However, both teams are back on the starting blocks for the final. Quetta were lucky to scamper into the final after their one-run win over initial and fans' favourites Peshawar Zalmi in the 1st Qualifying final. It once again exposed Quetta's reliance on their foreign imports Pietersen and Kumar Sangakkara. Of the two times they batted first, they collapsed the first time and then put up a sub-par total in thesecond attempt. Shehzad and Sarfraz will need to play responsibly if Quetta need to negate the in-form Islamabad bowling line-up.

For Islamabad, too, the runs have come mainly from the top order comprising Sharjeel, Dwayne Smith, Brad Haddin and, before he was forced out due to injury, Shane Watson. Although they have started well in the first 10 overs, Islamabad have shown the habit of not accelerating as much towards the end. Islamabad's run rate in the first 10 overs is 7.09 which is second only to Quetta. That rate climbs to just 7.83 in the final 10. The team has also had to deal with veterans Misbah, Saeed Ajmal, Mohammad Sami along with Andre Russell and Mohammad Irfan sitting out due to injuries.

The PSL had started with a maiden. The build-up might have been quiet but there have been quite a few last-over and last-ball thrillers. And Tuesday evening's finale, despite being a weekday, is sold out.
*
Form guide
Quetta * WWLWW
 *Islamabad* WWWWL
*
In the spotlight*

Andre Russell said he is dying to raise his bat, raise his level of performance in the PSL where he has not exactly delivered. He is the joint second-highest wicket-taker, but has found it hard to bowl on the slow and sluggish pitches of Dubai. He has not clocked enough batting time as the Islamabad top and middle order have finished the job easily. Russell was the IPL's most valuable player last season, he won the Big Bash League with the Sydney Thunder, but was underwhelming in the final. Now, Russell has another opportunity and he is itching to prove why he is regarded as one of the biggest T20 assets across the world.
Mohammad Nawaz won the first Man-of-the-Match award of the PSL with his all-round performance against Islamabad. He is the joint second-highest wicket-taker along with Russell and will fancy signing out with another impactful performance.

*Team news*
Islamabad have two injury concerns: fast bowler Rumman Raees has a hamstring issue while Saeed Ajmal, who has sat out the previous two matches, is recovering from a minor foot injury. Ajmal was hit on the right foot while he was bowling on the eve of the play-off encounter during Islamabad's training and since then has been nursing a mild stiffness. But it is understood that he can play if the team management prefers him over Mohammad Irfan.

Luke Wright, who was forced to sit out in the previous two matches for Quetta due to some stiffness, is back in contention and likely to return as an opener. Fast bowler Aizaz Cheema, after his last-over heroics in the play-off, is likely to keep senior fast bowler Umar Gul out.
*
Stats and trivia*

Out of the nine matches they have played, Quetta have chased on seven occasions and lost only once.

Sharjeel Khan needs 49 runs to become the highest run-scorer of the tournament. He already has the most sixes (18).
The highest wicket-taker in PSL is Peshawar's Wahab Riaz (15). But next two in queue are from Islamabad and Quetta - left-arm spinner Mohammad Nawaz and allrounder Andre Russell with 13 wickets each.
Quetta Gladiators have the highest innings total in the tournament - 203 - which they chased against Lahore Qalandars.
*Quotes*

"It is a very big opportunity for Quetta and the population of Quetta and for its cricket if we are to win. Whether we bat first or bowl doest not really matter. The key to us performing is our team bonding which has been very good throughout the tournament."
_Quetta captain *Sarfraz Ahmed* talks about his expectation on the eve of the final._


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
*PSL final: *
*United bowl first in firecracker against Gladiators*






Sarfraz Ahmed's Quetta Gladiators take on Misbah-ul-Haq's Islamabad United in what promises to be a cracking Pakistan Super League (PSL) finale at the Dubai cricket stadium on Tuesday.

According to the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), since the PSL began on February 4, national television viewing figures have been higher than for the 2015 World Cup, with 55 per cent of the country's TV-watching public tuning into the tournament at peak times.

And tickets for the final have reportedly been sold out with some fans on Twitter claiming the 'black market was serving tickets for as high as Rs 700,000' each. The mad dash for tickets for the season-ending may come as surprise to many who witnessed empty stands at the beginning of the tournament but former cricketers have credited the exciting finishes in some of the matches as the major factor in pulling crowds.

And the final could follow the same script as well with the Gladiators and United going from strength to strength during the course of the tournament.

For the Gladiators, Ahmed Shehzad, Kevin Pietersen, Kumar Sangakkara and Mohammad Nawaz are once again expected to carry the team while United will be counting on the in-form Sharjeel Khan, Andre Russell and Mohammad Sami to provide the team with some magic.

*Teams:*

*Islamabad United*

Misbah-ul-Haq (capt.), DR Smith, Sharjeel Khan, BJ Haddin, Khalid Latif, AD Russell, Asif Ali, S Badree, Imran Khalid, Mohammad Irfan, Mohammad Sami

*Quetta Gladiators*

Sarfraz Ahmed (capt.), Bismillah Khan, Ahmed Shehzad, Kevin Pietersen, Kumar Sangakkara, Mohammad Nawaz, Grant Elliot, Nathan McCullum, Anwar Ali, Zulfiqar Babar, Aizaz Cheema

*What makes the Quetta Gladiators so fascinating?*
Saqlain Umar lists five reasons:

'King Richards: What more could you ask for?

With Sir Vivian Richards on their side, it does not come as a surprise that Quetta has punched above its weight. Fit as ever, the West Indian great is no doubt an inspiration to those sharing the dug out with him.

But what's more fascinating is the way opposition camps have reacted to his presence. It's almost like all the players in the league want to impress him.

It was interesting to note what commentator Ramiz Raja revealed during one of Quetta's matches. According to Raja, Imran Khan especially invited 'The King' to the Pakistan dressing room to have a chat with boys before their crucial 1992 World Cup match against Australia.

His brief speech set Pakistan on course, Raja said.

Kevin Pietersen: The captain's captain

The on-field interactions between Sarfraz and KP have been a treat to watch. On many occasions Pietersen has directed traffic and it's great to see the pariah of England cricket play such an important role on the cricket field.

He has appeared the most motivated out of all the imports in the PSL and it wouldn't be a surprise if KP is officially handed the reigns in the next season.

Mohammad Nawaz: Not just a bowler

Nawaz may be the highest wicket-taker of the PSL with 8 scalps in four games, but it is his sound technique with the bat which is cause for real celebration.

In Nawaz, Pakistan may have a genuine all-rounder who is 'proper' in all aspects of his game.

What's more he's a left-handed batsman who is aesthetically pleasing and can hit the big shots as well.

Pakistan haven't had that for a long, long time now.

Sarfraz Ahmed: Throwback to Miandad

In the mountainous chase of 195 against Lahore, Quetta lost Ahmed Shehzad, Luke Wright and Kevin Pietersen inside the powerplay. Sarfraz Ahmed and Mohammad Nawaz then combined in a 74-run partnership, 20 of which came off Hammad Azam's bowling.

The highlight of the 41-ball stand was, however, Sarfraz's improvisations and daredevil running between the wickets.

Commentator Alan Wilkins was forced to concede that Sarfraz had brought back memories of the great Javed Miandad with his street smarts.

The 28-year-old is giving the national selectors a serious tap for when captain Shahid Afridi walks away from the T20 game.

The unique charm of Nabi and Chigumbura

Afghanistan's Mohammad Nabi and Zimbabwe's Elton Chigumbura may not be the most well-known names in international cricket but Quetta has ensured they haven't picked players for star value,

Nabi and Chigumbura are the backbone of their national sides and appear to be gelling fast into a Quetta side which is less flash and more hard work.

“If the two or three things Pietersen said, two or three things Viv Richards told me, if I can take those to the youngsters and share them, it would only help Afghanistan cricket,” Nabi said in an interview with Cricinfo last week.

It sums up precisely why the PSL can actually be a meaningful league unlike the slam-bang affairs that T20 tournaments have become. It also makes Quetta the team to follow in the tournament.

*Mohammad Irfan to Bismillah Khan, OUT*, 
*Irfan has struck*, Bismillah was squared up completely and the finger has gone up but the batsman looks unhappy! Much shorter ball on leg stump and massive swing and bounce, Bismillah closed the face of the bat towards the leg side and it looked like the ball deviated so much that the keeper had to dive in front of first slip to take the catch. Haddin it was

Bismillah Khan c †Haddin b Mohammad Irfan 0 (3b 0x4 0x6) SR: 0.00


----------



## Kambojaric

Guys, you got any links for the game? Cant find any on youtube and cricketgateway website is down


----------



## ghazi52

* Irfan strikes for Islamabad, removes Bismillah Khan*








The final of the inaugural Pakistan Super League is here and Quetta Gladiators are ready to take on Islamabad United.

The two teams have come through the league stage and play-offs to fight for the ultimate prize; the coveted ‘Shooting Star’ trophy and a prize money of $500,000.

Meanwhile, the runners-up will bag a prize money of $200,000.

*We’ll win it for Quetta, says Sarfraz*

Head-to-head, Sarfraz Ahmed-led Quetta side have beaten Misbahul Haq’s Islamabad twice in the league stage. Will they be able to repeat the script? Or is Islamabad going to come out victorious when it really matters.

Both teams will have only one thing in mind when they walk into the stadium today; to play their hearts out and to fight for nothing less than everything.






*QUE 5-1 (2 overs)*

Four runs off the over only. No boundary off the first two overs and this if the final. Pressure on Quetta for the time being.

Left-arm spinner *Imran Khalid* shares the new ball with Irfan.






*QUE 1-1 (1 over)*

*OUT!* Edged and Brad Haddin dives to his right. Quetta lose their first, Islamabad strike in the first over. Bismillah Khan departs for a duck as *Kevin Pietersen* walks in.






*Ahmed Shehzad* is going to to open the innings with *Bismillah Khan. Muhammad* *Irfan* has the new ball. Its the final of the PSL. Nerves for everyone. *Sarfraz* *Ahmed* can be seen reciting the holy Quran on the sidelines. Everything comes down to this match for both teams.





National anthems being played at the Dubai International Cricket Stadium; UAE followed by Pakistan.





UAE’s national anthem.





Pakistan’s national anthem.


----------



## ghazi52

Spidercam view of both the team lined up to meet the dignitaries.


----------



## Tameem

How many people in the stadium?


----------



## ghazi52

Kambojaric said:


> Guys, you got any links for the game? Cant find any on youtube and cricketgateway website is down



Ptv Sports Live Streaming

Cricket

.
.
.
*Quetta Gladiators 26/1 (4/20 over)*

Islamabad United won the toss and elected to field

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.50

*OUT!*
Edged and Brad Haddin dives to his right. Quetta lose their first, Islamabad strike in the first over. Bismillah Khan departs for a duck as *Kevin Pietersen* walks in.






*Ahmed Shehzad* is going to to open the innings with *Bismillah Khan. Muhammad* *Irfan* has the new ball. Its the final of the PSL. Nerves for everyone. *Sarfraz* *Ahmed* can be seen reciting the holy Quran on the sidelines. Everything comes down to this match for both teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> Guys, you got any links for the game? Cant find any on youtube and cricketgateway website is down


no title




check first link
lgta hai ye cup WAFAAQ ka hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta Gladiators 33/2 (5/20 ov)
KP out
Islamabad United won the toss and elected to field
Quetta Gladiators RR 6.60

5.1
Russell to Pietersen, OUT, and he strikes first ball, the credit should go to the fielder though - Asif Ali!

KP Pietersen c Asif Ali b Russell 18 (18b 0x4 1x6) SR: 100.00

Quetta Gladiators 55/2 (8.1/20 ov)
..................................

Quetta Gladiators RR 6.60


----------



## Kambojaric

Cheers guys. Quetta off to a stable start but they need to start hitting big soon.


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 90/2 (12/20 over)*


Quetta Gladiators RR 7.50
Last 5 ovs 46/0 RR 9.20


Kumar Sangakkara (lhb).................. 30 ..........22 
Ahmed Shehzad (rhb)....................... 41 ..........29


----------



## Kambojaric

Shahzad and Sangakara batting very well here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 117/2 (14/20 over)*
..................................
Quetta Gladiators *RR 8.35*

Last 5 ovs 59/0 RR 11.80


----------



## Sugarcane

ghazi52 said:


> *Quetta Gladiators 117/2 (14/20 over)*
> ..................................
> Quetta Gladiators *RR 8.35*
> 
> Last 5 ovs 59/0 RR 11.80



120/3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sangakara Out

*Quetta Gladiators 120/3 (14.3/20 over)*

Quetta Gladiators RR 8.27
Last 5 ovs 61/1 RR 12.20


----------



## Kambojaric

Sangakara out after his 50. Shehzad just made a 50 too now.

Quetta should target 180 now


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 140/4 (16/20 over)*
...............................

Quetta Gladiators ......................*RR 8.72*

Last 5 ovs 62/2 ......RR 12.40

*Ahmed Shehzad................ Out*

..............................
Quetta Gladiators 150/5 (17/20 over)
........................
Quetta Gladiators RR 8.82
.........................


----------



## Kambojaric

Oh dear Sarfaraz out too. Just when Quetta really needed to go off, their batting failed


----------



## ghazi52

Sarfraz Ahmed c Smith b Mohammad Irfan ......................... 3

Mohammad Irfan (lf) ...............4 0 25 2


----------



## The Sandman

Easily 170-180 tak bna skte the paagalon ki trhan shot uthane ki pari hai inhe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

DesertFox97 said:


> Easily 170-180 tak bna skte the paagalon ki trhan shot uthane ki pari hai inhe



I know, i mean great bowling from Sami but eik dafa tukka lag gaya, phir nahin lag raha tou run tou le lo bhai lol


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
*Quetta Gladiators 159/6 (19/20 over)*


Quetta Gladiators RR 8.36
Last 5 ovs 42/4 RR 8.40


----------



## The Sandman

Kambojaric said:


> I know, i mean great bowling from Sami but eik dafa tukka lag gaya, phir nahin lag raha tou run tou le lo bhai lol


Agreed they could've done more but still 174 is a good target @Zibago @Ammara Chaudhry @The Eagle kya hua aj sb gayab kyun ho gye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Chalo, it ends on a high note. Quetta got 174 from their 20 overs.



DesertFox97 said:


> Agreed they could've done more but still 174 is a good target



Yeah it is defendable definitely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

A good total. Well played QG. Lets see the bowling side of QG and IU batting.


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Gladiators 174/7 (20/20 over)*


Quetta Gladiators RR 8.70

Last 5 ovs 45/4 RR 9.00


----------



## Green Arrow

It will be a tough ask for Islamabad United to chase 175.


----------



## ghazi52

Live Stream................................

cricket


----------



## Green Arrow

Tameem said:


> How many people in the stadium?


Full jam packed stadium


----------



## farhan_9909

Sharjeel ko out karo jaldi


----------



## ghazi52

Fluent fifties from Shehzad and Sanga have driven Quetta to 174, despite late strikes. Be back soon for the chase.

*Najim Sethi, chairman of the PSL*:
We will look to expand the league, sixth team and seventh team on the block. Already the value of teams gone up. Absolutely, we want to talk to security authorities, get the foreign players here, and play the PSL in Pakistan. We are going to take all steps to make that happen. I asked KP whether he could come to Lahore: he thought for a minute and said yes. We are a civilized nation. Come to Pakistan and play cricket. You talk to any of the Zimbabwe players, it was a fantastic experience. KP said we have a lot of talented players. The quality of fielding has competitiveness has gone up. We have already picked two or three lands for the World T20 from this tournament.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Mohammad Sami is back in the Pakistan squad. Finally Pakistan will get another genuine fast bowler, imagine Pakistan's bowling attack along with Wahab Riaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

uh oh ye dono problems create kreinge yr :/


----------



## ghazi52

Sharjeel SIX
15 one over


----------



## The Sandman

oh f**** this guy is really dangerous man


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
*Quetta Gladiators 174/7 (20/20 over)

Islamabad United 24/0 (2/20 over)*

Islamabad United require another 151 runs with 10 wickets and 18.0 overs remaining

*Islamabad United RR 12.00

Required RR 8.38

Quetta Gladiators RR 8.70*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Islamabad win. They chased the score down quite easily in the end. Quetta really needed that extra 10-20 runs that they wasted with all those wickets falling in the middle. 

Anyways well done to Islamabad and congrats to @Raja.Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.
Quetta Gladiators 174/7 (20/20 over)
Islamabad United 40/0 (4/20 over)
Islamabad United require another 135 runs with 10 wickets and 16.0 overs remaining


----------



## Sugarcane

ghazi52 said:


> .
> .
> .
> Quetta Gladiators 174/7 (20/20 over)
> Islamabad United 40/0 (4/20 over)
> Islamabad United require another 135 runs with 10 wickets and 16.0 overs remaining



Bhai sahib, loog trophy le kar ghar chalay gaay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
 6


----------



## Marshmallow

Islamabad United you beauty



dexter said:


>


Shurrup!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Marshmallow said:


> Islamabad United you beauty
> 
> 
> Shurrup!



Koi baat nahi agle saal hamari Quetta jeetegi baaji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

dexter said:


> Koi baat nahi agle saal hamari Quetta jeetegi baaji


haha in ur dreams...but what a cricket to watch after a long time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Congratz ISLU 















Wafaq ne ek dafa phr subon ke sath ziadtdi ki hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adecypher

Congratulations @Raja Pakistani ... r u guys celebrating on roads there in UK...I am asking since I have seen good crowds there....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kambojaric said:


> Islamabad win. They chased the score down quite easily in the end. Quetta really needed that extra 10-20 runs that they wasted with all those wickets falling in the middle.
> 
> Anyways well done to Islamabad and congrats to @Raja.Pakistani


Thanks  ..yes i predicted that calm and quiet Islamabad will be a surprise package and good to know that a team representing capital which unite all province together win first PSL trophy but no doubt quetta and zalmi was the most entertaining team of PSL and they were rounaq of this PSL..Lahore qalandar and karachi kings need to improve their game in next PSL...less noise and more performance is needed from their side  Good luck to all team for next season



Adecypher said:


> Congratulations @Raja Pakistani ... r u guys celebrating on roads there in UK...I am asking since I have seen good crowds there....


Thansk mate
sadly i am living in gora areas where we dont have many Pakistani around but i was very happy to know that PSL attracted many Pakistani who were born abroad i.e australia, europe ..many people went in dubai just to watch psl live and imagine what crowd and fun it would be if it was in lahore, karachi, peshwar etc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Thanks  ..yes i predicted that calm and quiet Islamabad will be a surprise package and good to know that a team representing capital which unite all province together win first PSL trophy but no doubt quetta and zalmi was the most entertaining team of PSL and they were rounaq of this PSL..Lahore qalandar and karachi kings need to improve their game in next PSL...less noise and more performance is needed from their side  Good luck to all team for next season
> 
> 
> Thansk mate
> sadly i am living in gora areas where we dont have many Pakistani around but i was very happy to know that PSL attracted many Pakistani who were born abroad i.e australia, europe ..many people went in dubai just to watch psl live and imagine what crowd and fun it would be if it was in lahore, karachi, peshwar etc


Mubarak ho apko  tag krna bhul hii gya uper wale posts mein hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The better team won it ,with a fabulous chase.
IBD silently told the other teams to up their game a little.


----------



## The Sandman

S.U.R.B. said:


> The better team won it ,with a fabulous chase.
> IBD silently told the other teams to up their game a little.


Ni wafaq ne ek dafa phr ziadti ki hai suboon ke sath :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

Quetta proved to be a better team but anyways they did perform well throughout the tournament, better luck to them for next edition and congrats to Islamabad United.

Next edition should have at least 8 teams, that may also let the players have some rest in between their matches. This edition tested many players with little time to rest in between.

My best wishes and prayers for Pakistan team for upcoming T20 world championship and Asia cup.


----------



## dexter

Marshmallow said:


> haha in ur dreams...but what a cricket to watch after a long time!



Aur jis tarha ki Karachi kings ki team hai shayed hi hum karachi walon ko khushi naseeb ho 
Aur mjhe dar ye hai Quetta kahin PSL ki south africa na sabit ho pure tournament sher end mein jaa ke dher !






bus nahi chal raha hoga ke kisi tarah samandar bhi le jayen karachi se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=733861606714078





good bye ‪#‎PSL‬, will see you soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Congrats to IU. QG next time.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I have to admit KP is one great guy him and the Australian commentator were amazing
and PCB must be congratulated , the organization of the event was top notch, from the Ceremonies to lovely kits the teams wore , to the wonderful Songs for each team I was not expecting this level of organization

Would be nice if the PSL can bring in a team from Multan in mix under Inzi's guidance his presence was greatly missed at the major event for PCB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

A great tournament comes to an end. Misbah you legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Archie

What rank did Lahore finished


----------



## Maarkhoor

* PSL Final - Islamabad United vs Quetta Gladiators - Highlights*


----------



## Jazzbot

So the underdogs came from behind and defeated all other four teams one by one in four matches, to lift the cup. Bravo.




Archie said:


> What rank did Lahore finished




Last i.e. 5th.


----------



## Archie

I was surprised that no team was given to Rawalpindi , Sialkot and Multan


----------



## Zibago

@PaklovesTurkiye @DesertFox97 @EAK @The Eagle @Ammara Chaudhry

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

Archie said:


> I was surprised that no team was given to Rawalpindi , Sialkot and Multan



More teams would be added in future seasons.


----------



## Zibago

Areesh said:


> More teams would be added in future seasons.


I have heard about two more teams Multan and Kashmir or Sialkot(not sure about it though)


----------



## Areesh

Zibago said:


> I have heard about two more teams Multan and Kashmir or Sialkot(not sure about it though)



I think Sialkot might be added in next season.


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> @PaklovesTurkiye @DesertFox97 @EAK @The Eagle @Ammara Chaudhry



Na karo Shaikh Saab bas ab to yadain he reh gayi hain..... Murshad ki udaasi dekhi nahi ja rahi ha...


----------



## WAJsal

Zibago said:


>


These moments are pricless, man i am going to miss PSL. very well organised event. Must comend PCB and Najam Sethi's efforts, well done to all. I found the managment and brodcasting to be just as good as any where. 



Areesh said:


> I think Sialkot might be added in next season.


Next team added will be Kashmirs, or Gilgit's, after which FATA will be added-all regions should and will be represented in PSL. That is after some years.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Next team added will be Kashmirs, or Gilgit's, after which FATA will be added-all regions should and will be represented in PSL. That is after some years.
> regards



It isn't about regions but cities. Doubt PCB would go the path that you said. 

Anyways having a team"Kashmir Pakistanis" would burn a lot of butts for sure.


----------



## Maarkhoor

WAJsal said:


> These moments are pricless, man i am going to miss PSL. very well organised event. Must comend PCB and Najam Sethi's efforts, well done to all. I found the managment and brodcasting to be just as good as any where.
> 
> 
> Next team added will be Kashmirs, or Gilgit's, after which FATA will be added-all regions should and will be represented in PSL. That is after some years.
> regards


Gigit's team should be named *Gilgit Markhors*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> Anyways having a team"Kashmir Pakistanis" would burn a lot of butts for sure.


Me thoughts exactly, PCB should do it for the sake of burning some butts. BTW, AJK will get a lot of support-mark my words. All regions will be represented.


MaarKhoor said:


> Gigit's team should be named *Gilgit Markhors*...


Or GB scouts, considering GB scouts have such a history. I would go with GB scouts-something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Me thoughts exactly, PCB should do it for the sake of burning some butts. BTW, AJK will get a lot of support-mark my words. All regions will be represented.



Yes AJK would get a lot of viewership not only in AJK but in England too. But still I think PCB would add cities instead of regions. If going cities then they should add Mirpur and Gilgit as next two city franchises.


----------



## Kambojaric

Archie said:


> I was surprised that no team was given to Rawalpindi , Sialkot and Multan



They will add more teams in the upcoming seasons. Multan, Hyderabad and one from Kashmir (probably Gilgit) are already confirmed. In the long run probably Sialkot, Faislabad, Swat, Muzzafarabad etc might get their own teams


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> Yes AJK would get a lot of viewership not only in AJK but in England too. But still I think PCB would add cities instead of regions. If going cities then they should add Mirpur and Gilgit as next two city franchises.


Bhai, anyone can tell PCB will give representation to these regions-expect a team from AJK and FATA to be added. AJK team will get a lot of support too. 
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Bhai, anyone can tell PCB will give representation to these regions-expect a team from AJK and FATA to be added. AJK team will get a lot of support too.
> regards



True. Anyways enjoy the following video. More humiliation for ARY in last night's show too.

chillpak.blogspot.com/2016/02/intense-fight-between-ali-hassan-and.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Areesh said:


> True. Anyways enjoy the following video. More humiliation for ARY in last night's show too.
> 
> chillpak.blogspot.com/2016/02/intense-fight-between-ali-hassan-and.html


Let me shoot myself first, what piece of crap. RIP entertainment.


----------



## Kambojaric

Areesh said:


> True. Anyways enjoy the following video. More humiliation for ARY in last night's show too.
> 
> chillpak.blogspot.com/2016/02/intense-fight-between-ali-hassan-and.html



Baat tou Badami Sahab ki theek hae lol. They arent funny. At least not for me.


----------



## Areesh

WAJsal said:


> Let me shoot myself first, what piece of crap. RIP entertainment.



Is it possible someone else buys Karachi franchise. These guys are an embarrassment for the biggest city of Karachi.



Kambojaric said:


> Baat tou Badami Sahab ki theek hae lol. They arent funny. At least not for me.



Badami nai bhi bohat chichora pan kia hai show par. But yes they are not funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> Best


Yea saw this yesterday zabardast yr 


Zibago said:


>


Ye to h yr  ye truck bara yd ayega


Zibago said:


>


Bechara zaleel hii hogya  iska real name kia hai wese?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PSL truck was indeed a nice touch , small details made the viewership entertaining 

The songs were also very catchy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Areesh said:


> Is it possible someone else buys Karachi franchise. These guys are an embarrassment for the biggest city of Karachi.



Not only that, the idiots didn't buy good Karachi based players, they are all playing in other teams. Btw Shoaib Malik needs to gtfo of Karachi team. I think the owner of ARY is personal friends with Shoaib Malik, who in their right mind would make that lazy *** idiot a captain. To top it off they sit on live on TV and act like jackasses, they are not funny including Umer Sharif and Wasim Badami. Basit Ali sounds butthurt all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I was travelling in bus early morning today and driver was Punjabi sardaar and muje dekh k bolta ha PSL kon jeeta ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Please PSL come back as soon as you can, all international players are now honorary Pakistanis in my book. Great respect to all players and teams. 

PSL summed up in one short video -






Gladiators summed up in one short video -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

*I have loved this picture. This will be my memory of PSL - 2016

Our national dress is so elegant*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

The management and broadcasting was beyond anyone's expectations-very professional. The ratings for PSL were off the roof according to media. Was watched more than 2015 World Cup.


----------



## Kambojaric

Areesh said:


> Badami nai bhi bohat chichora pan kia hai show par. But yes they are not funny.



I didn't really watch the show, just the clips posted here, but yeah at no point did any of them make me laugh from what I saw. I sure hope the Karachi owners change next year too cuz ARY seems to be more obsessed with its personal image than Karachi's performance on field.



WAJsal said:


> The *management* and broadcasting was beyond anyone's expectations-very professional. The ratings for PSL were off the roof according to media. Was watched more than 2015 World Cup.



I think that was the biggest surprise. I mean we Pakistanis have the very lowest of expectations concerning the ability of our sporting authorities management of major tournaments , but the management of the PSL was excellent, and can only get better each year as they get more experience.


----------



## WAJsal

Kambojaric said:


> I think that was the biggest surprise. I mean we Pakistanis have the very lowest of expectations concerning the ability of our sporting authorities management of major tournaments , but the management of the PSL was excellent, and can only get better each year as they get more experience.


The response has been great from the Foreign players too, broadcasting deals are only going to get bigger-if you look at the ratings. Things will only get better.
regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

@Jazzbot , find this song to be the best. Explains Lahoris and Lahore beautifully. Place of Royal people, kya baat hai. If anyone can understand a bit of Punjabi, you can tell it is a beautiful song. watch after 1: 04
'Ravi key nazarey .' App to barey dil waley ho, kya baat hai. Hats off...





BTW Ali is quite good too, PSL official song is great.





Best scenes with Waseem, Watson and Irfan, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

WAJsal said:


> @Jazzbot , find this song to be the best. Explains Lahoris and Lahore beautifully. Place of Royal people, kya baat hai. If anyone can understand a bit of Punjabi, you can tell it is a beautiful song. watch after 1: 04
> 'Ravi key nazarey .' App to barey dil waley ho, kya baat hai. Hats off...


@Levina , can you understand some Punjabi?


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> @Levina , can you understand some Punjabi?


little bit. 


or i can get @Aether to decode it for me.


----------



## Green Arrow

It was an excellent event and a proud moment for Pakistan. Credit must be given to Najam Sethi and his team. I hope that they will add team From AJK and GB region next year as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

S.U.R.B. said:


> Both of my favorite teams are in the final.
> Can not get any better than this.
> 
> 
> @friendly_troll96, missing you here mate.
> 
> 
> Hard to decide between the two.Can be anybody's day.
> But, Quetta seems to have a better chance with that break of 03 days to regroup and they'll be fresh.
> IBD United has now got the momentum with them.
> Since, i can't choose both sides of the coin.Have to choose one ,so i'll back Quetta to win this one.They were the "Mazloom team" from the start.
> It's lovely to see how Sarfraz has groomed as a captain.He deserves to have the cup.
> Misbah has seen it all and so has the united 11 of Islamabad.
> Had it been any other team then, i would have been rooting for my hometown.
> 
> Whatever the result ,at the end of the day Pakistan is going to win this one.


aww.
dekha...hum jise support karen wo jeet'ta hy.  
haters kahan hn...ab kahen na tuk tuk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> @Jazzbot , find this song to be the best. Explains Lahoris and Lahore beautifully. Place of Royal people, kya baat hai. If anyone can understand a bit of Punjabi, you can tell it is a beautiful song. watch after 1: 04
> 'Ravi key nazarey .' App to barey dil waley ho, kya baat hai. Hats off...




Loved the Qalandar's song the moment it was released, the best song among the lot. Use of Punjabi, and typical Lahori accent (the way he said La'or instead of Lahore ) made the song special. Alas the other team's songs didn't had this sort of cultural touch of their respective provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Jazzbot said:


> Loved the Qalandar's song the moment it was released, the best song among the lot. Use of Punjabi, and typical Lahori accent (the way he said La'or instead of Lahore ) made the song special. Alas the other team's songs didn't had this sort of cultural touch of their respective provinces.



Wasnt Peshawars song a bit more traditional?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Levina said:


> little bit.
> 
> 
> or i can get @Aether to decode it for me.


Listen to the songs, especially the Lahore one.


Jazzbot said:


> Loved the Qalandar's song the moment it was released, the best song among the lot. Use of Punjabi, and typical Lahori accent (the way he said La'or instead of Lahore ) made the song special. Alas the other team's songs didn't had this sort of cultural touch of their respective provinces.


Peshawar was quite good too, i liked Islamabad's too-good message too.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> Peshawar was quite good too, i liked Islamabad's too-good message too.






Kambojaric said:


> Wasnt Peshawars song a bit more traditional?




Yes, I rank it second after Lahore's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> Listen to the songs, especially the Lahore one.


Which ones??


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> Yes, I rank it second after Lahore's


I can understand Punjabi as long as it is not at full speed. Lahore one is quite good, commends the people and the place well. 


Levina said:


> Which ones??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

@WAJsal gotta respect this guy, heard he has brought in about $400 million from his business in Qatar to Pakistan, just for PSL. Kudos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> @WAJsal gotta respect this guy, heard he has brought in about $400 million from his business in Qatar to Pakistan, just for PSL. Kudos.


I have a lot of respect for all owners, Karachi's, Peshawar, Quetta, they have done a good deal for Pakistan Cricket. 
Note: no one was willing to invest in PSL, except for these few people. Now people are lining up. In time they will earn what they deserve. Kudos to the whole PSL team, sponsors and PCB. The first year was going to be the toughest and PSL has been a major success. According to Najam Sethi, The second Lahore vs Karachi game was watched more than Ind-Pak World Cup game. The ratings were quite high too. Broadcasting will earn PSL a lot of money in coming years, due to the major success.

Massive respect for all those who made it. Give it a read.
Falling on my face and other hurdles: How I nearly missed the PSL final - Blogs - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

WAJsal said:


> I can understand Punjabi as long as it is not at full speed. Lahore one is quite good, commends the people and the place well.



Khumariyan made their own rendition of the Zalmi song. Thought it was pretty cool






@farhan_9909 : what does Zwangeer mean bro?


Faakhirs Quetta song, hadnt heard this one so far.


----------



## Jungibaaz

I'm going to miss PSL. This was so much more fun than I ever expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Jungibaaz said:


> I'm going to miss PSL. This was so much more fun than I ever expected.


Ratings were better than World Cup 2015, and the Karachi vs Lahore match, the second one was watched by more people in Pakistan than Ind vs Pak World Cup 2015-according to Najam Sethi. PSL was a massive hit, it will earn a lot of money in coming years. Will miss it too.

read this:
Falling on my face and other hurdles: How I nearly missed the PSL final - Blogs - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

WAJsal said:


> Ratings were better than World Cup 2015, and the Karachi vs Lahore match, the second one was watched by more people in Pakistan than Ind vs Pak World Cup 2015-according to Najam Sethi. PSL was a massive hit, it will earn a lot of money in coming years. Will miss it too.



I've never felt so content watching my preferred teams lose, PSL is something special, I seldom ever enjoy T20 cricket. 
Now, the very last wish is to see it in Pakistan, God willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Jungibaaz said:


> I've never felt so content watching my preferred teams lose, PSL is something special, I seldom ever enjoy T20 cricket.
> Now, the very last wish is to see it in Pakistan, God willing.



It will be In'Sha'ALLAH and hopefully the cheap media sponsors will be changed as well. @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Jungibaaz said:


> I've never felt so content watching my preferred teams lose, PSL is something special, I seldom ever enjoy T20 cricket.
> Now, the very last wish is to see it in Pakistan, God willing.



Ditto. I saw both Lahore (my birth city) and Quetta (team I was supporting) lose and didnt feel bad. Sethi said he wanted some matches played in Pakistan at least next year. Lets see if that happens. One of the West Indian players recently said that although he would be scared he would be willing nevertheless to play a game in Pakistan. So lets hope the security situation keeps improving and we can hold some games on home turf again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


>


Thanks for the song. 
The video is good.
Since I know many Lahoris on and off this forum, it felt good to have an aerial view of Lahore.  

"Lahori munde balle balle"... @Leader my Lahori bro where are you???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

At least Yahan Se to Lahore jeeta, aray @Zibago @The Eagle khair aap logo to yeh bhi nahi jeet sake. :p

@DesertFox97 @Shamain @Zibago @The Eagle 

Anyways guys ready for tomorrow's match?


----------



## Moonlight

Jungibaaz said:


> I'm going to miss PSL. This was so much more fun than I ever expected.









Explains it well. Already missing this event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> At least Yahan Se to Lahore jeeta, aray @Zibago @The Eagle khair aap logo to yeh bhi nahi jeet sake. :p
> 
> @DesertFox97 @Shamain @Zibago @The Eagle
> 
> Anyways guys ready for tomorrow's match?



Yeah and excited a lot..... was just thinking....


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Yeah and excited a lot..... was just thinking....



Luckily my class is late tomorrow anddddd I will watch it live. Nervous already and my maa said, agar zaida emotional hona Nai to Mainy deakhne Nahi déna. Lol


----------



## Moonlight

HAHAHAHAHAHA.  
Just for my Pakistani mates living in Middle East. :p

@DesertFox97 @MaarKhoor @farhan_9909 & others living there. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Luckily my class is late tomorrow anddddd I will watch it live. Nervous already and my maa said, agar zaida emotional hona Nai to Mainy deakhne Nahi déna. Lol



Lucky for you but your support may not favor Pak team...... like LQ to QG..... 

In'Sha'ALLAH we will win....... and decision of Maa is good....


----------



## Moonlight

The Eagle said:


> Lucky for you but your support may not favor Pak team...... like LQ to QG.....
> 
> In'Sha'ALLAH we will win....... and decision of Maa is good....



Baizti sii Nahi ho gae? LOL :p Khair aap ki support se kon sa Karachi jeet gya. 

Yeah InshAllah we. 
Nahi she knows banning me to watch this match will break her heart. :p she knows my craziness for Pakistan Vs Indian. 
Hayeeee last time Jab we won with that beautiful six of Afridi me and my best friend painted Pakistani flag on face to our school. :p 
Aag to lage gi. IYKWIM.


----------



## The Eagle

Ammara Chaudhry said:


> Baizti sii Nahi ho gae? LOL :p Khair aap ki support se kon sa Karachi jeet gya.
> 
> Yeah InshAllah we.
> Nahi she knows banning me to watch this match will break her heart. :p she knows my craziness for Pakistan Vs Indian.
> Hayeeee last time Jab we won with that beautiful six of Afridi me and my best friend painted Pakistani flag on face to our school. :p
> Aag to lage gi. IYKWIM.



And not to forget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

